# كان نفسى أكون هى مع (............... ) !!



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]            نساء صنعن الأحداث ودخلن التاريخ.. نعرفهُنَ..*​​*[FONT=&quot]عزيزتى " نون النسوة " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى تمنيتى تكونى واحدة من الشخصيات المُبهرة فى عالم النساء ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تمنيتى تعيشى لحظة من لحظات حياتها ؟ ...أو حياتها كلها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلاً تجلسى على عرش " كليوباترا " أو " شجرة الدُر " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تمنيتى تتربعى على عرش الغناء فى العالم العربى وتكونى " كوكب الشرق " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسك تكونى زى " هدى شعراوى " أو " نوال السعداوى " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو تخيلتى نفسك مرة " فؤادة " التى تتحدى "عتريس " فى " شئ من الخوف " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو " آمنة " فى دعاء الكروان كنتى هتنتقمى من سيدك بدس السُم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا " أحمد مظهر " كان فتى أحلامك ولا يونكن تسمميه ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عايزة تكونى " صباح " اللى بتجيب أجل " الرجل الثانى " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا مستحيل تبيعى " رشدى أباظة " بــ " صلاح ذو الفقار " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الآن نمنحك تلك الفرصة العظيمة لأن تُصبحى ( لمدة أسبوع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شخصية من الشخصيات ( التاريخية – الفنية – السينمائية – السياسية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى شخصية تختاريها بشرط أن تكون معروفة لمعظم الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يعنى مش هنقبل  " فلثفة " بأختيار شخصية  مثل " كالاهانا مايهاتان دانوب"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الممثلة الهندية المغمورة فى المُستنقعات تييى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولا هنقبل شخصية العالمة الباحثة " دكتورة لورى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستاذة مادة / " اللانهائيات العقلية المُستنبطة بأستطراق مُندهش " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بجامعة " ميتش نجهان فريندد لاند تشيكن  "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باقول أهوه من أولها ..فلثفة أو أستمنظرة مش عايزين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وإلا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .... هنختار لها أحنا عافية ودراع ...وقد أذعر من أستنذر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معاكوا أتنين ألسانتهم متبرى منهم ...فخليكى حلوة أنتى وهى
يُتبع 
 [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قواعد التوبيك للضيفة 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) مطلوب منها أن تختار شخصيتها المحبوبة التى تتمناها أو تحلم بيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو كان نفسها تعيش أوقاتها – او تبقى زيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) تكتب لنا نُبذة مختصرة عن حياة الشخصية ...مع صور لو أمكن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صورة الشخصية مش صورتك أنتى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صور مُحتشمة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طبعا ...الصور اللى بالبكينى تتبعت لى ع الخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) تشرح لنا وتوضح لنا الصفات المشتركة بينها وبين الشخصية التى أختارتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) ولية أختارتها الشخصية دى بالذات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) ولو أمكن تقول لنا ازاى كانت تتلافى أخطاء الشخصية وتحلها لنا من منظورها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قواعد التوبيك للمضيفين والأعضاء

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) ممنوع التطرق للحياة الشخصية للضيفة ( الا فى الحدود العامة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) سيضع المضيفين ( عوبد والبتول ) أسئلة للضيفة بالتناوب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) يُطلق لخيال المُضيفين العنان فى الأسئلة closedeye:closedeye:closedeye )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) جميع الأعضاء يشاركون بالتعليقات على أداء الضيفة بدون أسئلة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قواعد القواعد للتوبيك

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) غرضنا شريف من الموضوع دة .... لآلآلآلآلآ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تخيلوا بقى أنتوا كدة فهمتونا غلط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أقصد أنه رحلة مرح فى إطار " محترم " وممنوع التجاوز فى التهريج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع شوية فُكاهة للترفيه و لأزالة الهموم والتنفيض للمشاغل والمشاكل اليومية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندنا اللى بتشتغل ...واللى طالبة ...واللى جوزها مطلع حباب عنيها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى عندها عيل مش عايز يذاكر وناحر قلبها ...كدة يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الراعى الرئيسى لهذا التوبيك " خادم البتول " )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فليتفضل أخى الحبيب البتول بوضع بصماته ( العريضة ) على التوبيك

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل أن أزيح الستار عن كُبرى مفاجآآآآآآتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ففضلاً أنتظرونى ....أو ماتنتظروش براحتكم ...عاتيييى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2013)

أشكر أخي وأستاذي عبود عبده عبود.. لا تعليق بعد كل ما قال.. هو أضاف الفليفور *العبودي *الخاص  ورسالته أجمل بالفعل من رسالتي الأصلية.. فقط أذكر كيف كانت البداية الأولى حتى تلتقط سيدتي "*روح*" هذا التوبيك:

*الملكة كليوباترا.. السلطانة شجرة الدر..  الساحرة نفرتيتي.. الرائدة هدى شعراوي.. المناضلة درية شفيق.. الكوكب أم كلثوم.. المتمردة نوال السعداوي..... نساء صنعن الأحداث ودخلن التاريخ.. نعرفهم.. نحترمهم.. نحبهم.. أو نكرههم.. ولكن هذه في النهاية هي حكايتنا نحن معشر الرجال.. أما النساء فالأمر بالنسبة لهن يختلف:

ربما وجدتِ نفسك سيدتي في هذه الشخصية أو تلك.. ربما رأيتِ فيها صورتك.. ربما تلامستِ معها بقلبك ومشاعرك.. بل ربما تمنيتِ أن تكوني أنت هي.. تمنيتِ أن تعيشي تلك اللحظة كما عاشت.. أن تجلسي فوق ذلك العرش كما جلست.. أن تحكمي كما حكمت.. أن تحبي كما أحبت.. أن تهتفي كما هتفت.. أن تكتبي كما كتبت.. أو أن تغني كما غنت. 

الآن ولأول مرة في التاريخ نمنحك سيدتي هذه الفرصة التي لا تتكرر: أن تكوني ولمدة أسبوع كامل تلك الشخصية التي ترينِ نفسكِ فيها.. تلك الشخصية التي تمنيتِ يوما أن تكوني مكانها! الآن ولأول مرة ... ستعيشين حلم الطفولة وهو يتحول إلى حقيقة أمام العالم. ستتحولين في دقائق لتكوني صاحبة الجلالة كليوباترا: أمام أنطونيو وقيصر.. أو كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم: على الهاتف مع عبد الوهاب وبليغ حمدي.. أو حتى فؤادة: وهي تفتح "الهويس" وتتحدى عتريس شخصيا!

...................
*​
* * *

أنقل الميكروفون للأستاذ عبود للإعلان عن ضيفتنا الأولى.
أمنياتنا للجميع بقضاء أطيب الأوقات. :16_14_21:


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

*ايه ده الموضوع طلع بجد وجدانى يا بنات 
طب انا بقولكم هتوحشونى اووووووووى 
الفترة الجاية 
انا مش موجودة لمدة عشرتاشر يوم كدا 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2013)

*الفكرة حلوة جدا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

الفكره جمييله--
بس الموضوع طلع صعب جوودا جوودا-- انا معاكى يا رورو يا حبيبتى يالى منصصه معايا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا طلعين رحله مع بعض نجيب الاسلحه--- لمده --- إيه؟؟ عشرتاشر يوم هههه ايوا هما العشرتاشر يوم دول هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الفكره جمييله--
> بس الموضوع طلع صعب جوودا جوودا-- انا معاكى يا رورو يا حبيبتى يالى منصصه معايا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا طلعين رحله مع بعض نجيب الاسلحه--- لمده --- إيه؟؟ عشرتاشر يوم هههه ايوا هما العشرتاشر يوم دول هههههه


*حبيبتى يا حبوا ايووووووون يا اوختشى 
مكنتش متوقعة ان الموضوع يطلع بالصعوبة دى 
بس طبعا شىء متوقع ان اتنين زى عبود وخادم يعملوا
 موضوع بالقوة دى
ايون احنا خلاص بالفعل انا وانتى روحنا موزمبيق
نجيب الاسلحة من هناك
ملمتيش حتى 20 جنيه كدا من زوار الملف بتاعك 
وانا هكمل ونخلع انا وانتى ههههههههههه
احنا مش موجودين انا وحبوا يا جماااااااااااعة *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

*نشوفلنا بئا شخصيه من الموزنبيق-- تكون مووزنبيقيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* و نكون نفسنا نكون زيها- موزنبيقييين-*
* بس ده هيحتاج دراسه للتاريخ الموزنبيقى بئا بتاع خمشاشر سنه كدا و نرجع لهم بالمتييين*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *نشوفلنا بئا شخصيه من الموزنبيق-- تكون مووزنبيقيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * و نكون نفسنا نكون زيها- موزنبيقييين-*
> * بس ده هيحتاج دراسه للتاريخ الموزنبيقى بئا بتاع خمشاشر سنه كدا و نرجع لهم بالمتييين*


*ههههههههههههه اه فكرة حلوة يا حبوا 
ما احنا روحنا هناك بقى 
هنتعرف عليهم كويس 
وهنبقى موزمبيقين 
ونجلهم بالتقيل بس مش تنسى انا حجزت الطيارة وخلاص 
احنا مشينا ها اوعى تنسى احنا هناااااااااااك *
*الا هى دى بيروحوها بايه يا حبوا هههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

بيروحوها بايه يا حبو 
بيروحوها بايه يا عبووود -- اااا اقصد يا حبو 
بيروحوها بايه يا حبو 

بصى يا ستى الاول نركب من المطار المخصوص بتاعها ده الى مكتوب عليه يافطه " سكه الى يروح ميرجعش"
اول ما نستقل الطائره الموزنبيقيه الشهيره باشجار الموز الى جوه الطياره و فاكه الموز المدلدل فوق كل راكب علشان يخلوا المسافرين ياكلوا و ينسوا هما راييحين فين ههههههه- 
الطياره دى يا رورو هتنزلنا على الجزيره الى بتطل على الموزنبيق--
او ما ننزل هناك بئا لازم ندهن نفسنا بطين اسود علشان منتاكلش لو وصلنا موزنبيك بلونا--
نقوووم إيييه بئا نركب زورق موزنبيقى صغيير كدا و نروح الحته النونو دى معدينها بالزورق الموزنبيقى و نلاقى نفسنا دوووغرى فى موزنبيق--
طبعا هيكون فى إستقبالنا رأيس القبيله هناك ---








متتخضيش--- ده بس من الفرحه إننا و صلنا--

تعرفى فى طريقه اريح
إحنا نستنى عبود و بتول يخشوا و يلاقوا التوبيك بااااظ هتغمضى و تفتحى تلاقى نفسك رسيتى فى موزنبيق جنبى عددل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بيروحوها بايه يا حبو
> بيروحوها بايه يا عبووود -- اااا اقصد يا حبو
> بيروحوها بايه يا حبو
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه حرام عليكى يا حبوا 
انا حاسة انه هيغمن عليا من الضحك 
مين قال موزمبيق مالها بوركينا فاسو يا حبوا بس* 
*مش ارحم من موزمبيق وكله الا رئيس القبيله الى هيبقى فى انتظارنا ده 
هههههههههه متقلقيش انا نفس لون بشرته بالظبط بالظبط 
مش هحتاج ادهن نفسى خاااااااااااالص هههههههههه
تصدقى صح يا حبوا لسة واخدة بالى دوقتى 
اننا بوظنا التوبيك وعمالين نرغى 
بس تعرفى كدا احسن علشان احنا اساسا 
مش موجودين علشان يشعلقونا ههههههه*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

*لا لا لا يا رورو يا رورو *
*ما إحنا قولنا عيب بوركينا فاااسو إيه-- هى متحضره اكثر من موزنبيق و اقرب كمان بس انت مش عارفا الاكل المسبب لإسمها ده ايه-- إتفرجى يا ستى*







*انا اروح موزنبيق احسن على الاقل هناك الجو جميل ساحلى و البحر حلوا نهرب على الشط هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا بقول نهرب من هنا بسرعه قبل ما يجو بئا ها--*
*سلاااام *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لا لا لا يا رورو يا رورو *
> *ما إحنا قولنا عيب بوركينا فاااسو إيه-- هى متحضره اكثر من موزنبيق و اقرب كمان بس انت مش عارفا الاكل المسبب لإسمها ده ايه-- إتفرجى يا ستى*
> 
> 
> ...


*حبوا بقولك ايه انا لغيت فكرة السفر من اساسه 
انا كرهت السفر هههههههههه
انا اقعد هنا بكرامتى 
حتى بالمرة استفرج على نون النسوة اللى ياعينى 
هيستضيفم عبود وخادم 
قال موزمبيق وبوركينا 
بتجيبى منين البلاد دى يا حبوا 
انا هلحق استخبى قبل ما اتعلق 
خدينى معاكى يا حبوا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لاحظت عدة ملاحظات متلحظنة بملاحيظ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ان أول عضوتين قالوا يا فكيك ..أحنا مش أدهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لدرجة انهم عايزين يهاجروا الى موزبيق وياكلوا موز زى النسانيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة احنا لسة بنقول يا هادى ...ركبوا الطيارة وخلعوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلعتوا أبقاق كالعادة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى دخلت وقرت ومعلقتش خايفة لرجلها تيجى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى أكتفت ان صاحبتها بلغتها ع الفيس توك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى دخلت ( زائرة ) ...وقالت يا لهووووى و خلعت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عرفتوا ان انتم مش أدنا ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل نُعلن عن أنسحاب " نون النسوة " من أمام خادم البتول وعبود ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا...نقدم لكم أولى مفاجآتنا للموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع متروك بين أيدِيكُنَ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هههه ...قال كيدهِنَ عظيم قال [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شوفت يا عبووووود الموضوع قلب صحرااااااااااء فى ثواااانىى هههههههههههههههههه
 إلا ما فى نمله حتى معديه غلط ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 سلاااااااام اصاااحبى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الآن نمنحك تلك الفرصة العظيمة لأن تُصبحى ( لمدة أسبوع )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


*حبيت أوضح الجزئية دى - الأسبوع دة ياجماعة مش كله رغى وأسئلة ( لأ ) 
احنا أدينا فرصة لنفسنا وللعضوة تختار الشخصية أو تفكر فيها
وأحنا كمان ورانا شغل والعضوة وراها حاجات تعملها 
يعنى ممكن تخلصى فى يومين أو تلاتة ...وممكن نستنى عليكى لغاية أسبوع
وضحت كدة ؟
*​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2013)

ايوووووووووووووووووووون  ياولالالالالالالالالالاد
دا باين الموضوع قلب بجد 
احياة النبي احنا كنا بنهزررررررررر 
ارجو من ادارة المنتدي حذف عضويتي من هذه اللحظه
اشوفكم بخير باااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ايوووووووووووووووووووون  ياولالالالالالالالالالاد
> دا باين الموضوع قلب بجد
> احياة النبي احنا كنا بنهزررررررررر
> ارجو من ادارة المنتدي حذف عضويتي من هذه اللحظه
> اشوفكم بخير باااااااااااااااااااااااااي


*عارفة الفيلم بتاع ( أمير الأنتقام ) أنور وجدى
لما بيقف على كل جُثة ويقول وه ورافع صوباعه
الأول
:new6::new6::new6:
الثالثة 
:fun_lol:

اللى بعده يا أبقققققاق أنتى وهى 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عارفة الفيلم بتاع ( أمير الأنتقام ) أنور وجدى*
> *لما بيقف على كل جُثة ويقول وه ورافع صوباعه*
> *الأول*
> *:new6::new6::new6:*
> ...


 
 بئا كدددا
 فاكر بئا يا عبووود الفلم نجلاء فتحى هااااا
 الى كانت  كل ما تقتل واحد تعلم عليه فى الصوووره--
 خلى بلكم بئا لحسسن يتعلم على حد هااااااااااااااااااا
 انا فى موزنبيق فى حمى رأيس القبيله هناك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *انا فى موزنبيق فى حمى رأيس القبيله هناك ههههههههههههههه*ه


*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

الى حوبو اعدائكم الكائنة بدير الملاك حارة موزمبيق
لا تشربى هذا الدواء ...الدواء فيه سومُ قاتل
الدواء فيه سومُ قاتل
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> الى حوبو اعدائكم الكائنة بدير الملاك حارة موزمبيق
> لا تشربى هذا الدواء ...الدواء فيه سومُ قاتل
> ...



احذري ايها المناضله حبو من هذه البيانات المدسوسه عليك
نحن صامدون بالمعركه وقدكبدنا العدو خسائر كبيره اما هذا البيان الصادر عن العدو عبود فما هو الا محاوله من النيل بعزمك في الجهاد وجزء من الحرب النفسيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أول ضيفة ...مش أى ضيفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤ تؤ تؤ ...لالالالالا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يختلف عليها أتنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محبوبة جداً ...بيور جداً ...طيوبة جداً ...كل حاجة عندها جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لى أنا ...متعة المنتدى أنى ألاقيها حاطة مشاركة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو باعتة لى ع الوول ...أو فاتحة موضوع ...أو كاتبة أى حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتهرت فى الآونة الأخيرة بلقب " مسز حرنكش "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعشقها الشديد لهذه النبتة ذات الكيس الهش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعدها فى أدمان هذه النبتة الأدارة ذات نفسيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمييييية بقى علشان دى أسرار بيوت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشتهرت أيضاً بعشقها للحيوانات الأليفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قطط – كلاب – حمام – عصافير – بغبغانات – قنافذ – حلزون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً ...الفرحة النونو "كوكا"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم نَجمة من نجوم اللغة العربية فى سماء المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حبو أعدائكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا معايا ربنا [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عارفة الفيلم بتاع ( أمير الأنتقام ) أنور وجدى
> لما بيقف على كل جُثة ويقول وه ورافع صوباعه
> الأول
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ...



تصدق ياعبود انا سمعت عن الفيلم ده كتير بس ماشوفتهوش
بقالي سنين عاوزه اشوفه بس ماعنديش وقت 
بس انا ها اسهر عليه النهارده واشوفه 
كويس انك فكرتني به


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

ايوا ايوا انا حبوزمبيق باللوك الموزنبيقى--









هناك نداء من عبودزنبيق اتى لى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احب اقول لك انا الى حطى السم فى الدواء و انا الى معبيا الإزازه و دهنى الهواء دوكو و بالمره اخذت وشى فورشا كيدا و فورشا كيدا--
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بقول لك لست انا-- مش انا الى اتهدد بالسوم الى فى الدواء--
ممكن اتهدد بالمدير لما يجى يرفدنى دلوقتى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أول ضيفة ...مش أى ضيفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤ تؤ تؤ ...لالالالالا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يختلف عليها أتنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محبوبة جداً ...بيور جداً ...طيوبة جداً ...كل حاجة عندها جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لى أنا ...متعة المنتدى أنى ألاقيها حاطة مشاركة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو باعتة لى ع الوول ...أو فاتحة موضوع ...أو كاتبة أى حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتهرت فى الآونة الأخيرة بلقب " مسز حرنكش "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعشقها الشديد لهذه النبتة ذات الكيس الهش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعدها فى أدمان هذه النبتة الأدارة ذات نفسيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمييييية بقى علشان دى أسرار بيوت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشتهرت أيضاً بعشقها للحيوانات الأليفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قطط – كلاب – حمام – عصافير – بغبغانات – قنافذ – حلزون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً ...الفرحة النونو "كوكا"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم نَجمة من نجوم اللغة العربية فى سماء المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حبو أعدائكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا معايا ربنا [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



اجمدي ياحبو بس حضري الاسلحه احتياطي[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2013)

*كده برضو يا عبود انت وخادم البتول تحرما المنتدى من معظم العضوات ...... دى مخالفة  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كده برضو يا عبود انت وخادم البتول تحرما المنتدى من معظم العضوات ...... دى مخالفة  *​


*أبى العزيز هُنَ من بدأنَ الحرب وأعلنَ التحدى
طاب نعمل لهُنَ أية ؟؟؟
دول مسكونا مقاولة فحت وردم ...قلنا نشوف بقى :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2013)

*المهم بأة يا حبو هتختارى الشخصية اللى نفسك فيها إمتى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المهم بأة يا حبو هتختارى الشخصية اللى نفسك فيها إمتى ؟*


*أوعى رجلك ....دى مفاجأة 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوعى رجلك ....دى مفاجأة
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*أنا بس كل خوفى لا تطلع نفس الشخصية بتاعتى
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

هو يعنى--  لازم يعنى تكون شخصيه تاريخيه واقعيه؟؟
 ينفعشى تبقى شخصيه كدا كرتونيه؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو يعنى--  لازم يعنى تكون شخصيه تاريخيه واقعيه؟؟
> ينفعشى تبقى شخصيه كدا كرتونيه؟؟


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا خلاص مش الشخصية بتاعتى 

خدى وقتك بأة

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مايو 2013)

حبو.. حياتي حد قالك تتفلسفي وتتحدي عبود وكمان الخادم.. مش كنتي تخليكي على جنب او تكتفي بتقييم الموضوع  زي شقاوه هههههه.. فينك هربانه ليه؟ حبو بلاش تعقيييد سيبكي من اللي في القبور اختاري شخصيه نونو زيك ومعاصره


----------



## خادم البتول (14 مايو 2013)

*أولا *ممكن يا أستاذ *عبود *آخر واحد بليل وهو ماشي من التوبيك يقفل الشبابيك كويس؟ عديت الصبح سمعت دوشة كبيرة في التوبيك، واضح كان فيه جوا اتنين قطط، أو احتمال اتنين *عِرَس*، دخلوا وقالبين الدنيا مع نفسهم كده والناس لسه كلها نايمة!  إحنا صحيح التوبيك بتاعنا ع النيل يعني أحلى موقع وأحلي فيو، بس خد بالك الشباك اللي ورا بالذات فاتح على *مخزن جزم *في الوكالة.. فياريت ناخد بالنا بعد كده من الحكاية دي. :smile01


  *ثانيا *شكر خاص لكل اللي أعطى الموضوع *تقييم *وبالتالي رفعه لمراية المنتدى. أنا الحقيقة فوجئت بالحكاية دي من دقائق فقط، ونشكر ربنا لأن ده نفسه بيشجعنا وبيثبت إن معانا موضوع ح يكون إن شاء الله جميل وراقي وحتى هادف رغم الطابع الكوميدي.. طبعا كبداية كان مسموح بكل الهيصة دي على أساس إنه حفل الافتتاح، كمان عشان نفك الناس شوية خاصة المجموعة اللي لسه *مذهولة *من امبارح :smile01. صحيح هو قلب مصطبة (أو بالأحرى غـُرزة :smile01) لكن تدريجيا ح ينتظم العرض وتتوالى الحوارات وتتألق كل بطلة على المسرح بشخصيتها الجديدة تباعا. 


 *ثالثا *بخصوص موضوع الأسبوع زي ما شرح الأستاذ عبود بالظبط.. مش كل الأسبوع حوارات وأسئلة (قال يعني احنا فاضيين أصلا، شوف يا أخي غرور المرأة!).. لكن كمان ما يمنعش خلال هذا الأسبوع لو البطلة حبت تكتب أي شيء بشخصيتها الجديدة ممكن طبعا.. المهم فقط هو أن الجميع خلال هذا الأسبوع *غير مسموح *إنه يتكلم مع الضيفة في التوبيك ده بالذات غير حسب شخصيتها اللي اختارتها. في نهاية الأسبوع تعود ضيفتنا لشخصيتها الحقيقية ويتم الإعلان وإبداء رأيكم أد إيه كانت فعلا ناجحة في اختيارها وللا بالعكس كانت بعيد عن الشخصية اللي اختارتها. 


  *رابعا *اختيار كل ضيفة ح يتم إما *بالقرعة *أو *بترشيحات *الأعضاء وطلباتهم.. علما بإنه ليس هناك أي قيد على المسألة دي من ناحيتنا.. شخصيا أتمنى تكون بطلتنا واحدة من الوجوه *المختبئة*، أو *الجديدة*، واللي بالعكس ممكن تفاجئنا بمساحة غير عادية من الذكاء والتفاعل وحتى سرعة البديهة والكوميديا.


 *خامسا *شكر خاص لكل من أسعدنا بالحضور والمرور والمشاركة، مع شكر خاص جدا لأبينا الحبيب *صوت صارخ *الذي نتشرف بحضوره معنا، حتى أن مجرد دخوله جذب 100 مشاهدة جديدة في خلال دقائق! (كرسي يا بني بسرعة في الصف الأول وابعتوا جري هاتوا حاجة ساقعة، كمان هووا الدخان اللي في الكواليس ورا ده ح تفضحونا الله يخرب بيوتكم)! :smile01


  *سادسا *وأخيرا ترحيب خاص جدا جدا جدا بالأخت الغالية الجميلة *حبو أعدائكم*.. لو أي حد تاني كنت اعتبرتها شجاعة منها إنها تكون ضيفتنا الأولى.. لكن مع حبو بالذات هي بالتأكيد براءة أكتر منها شجاعة. :smile01 أكيد أكيد قدر عبود يسحبها للدور ده بدون ما تشعر، لكن كمان أكيد أكيد هي وافقت تكون ضيفتنا الأولى من فرط *محبتها وبساطتها وتلقائيتها*، واللي هي أكتر حاجة عرفناها في حبو وحبيناها عشانها. أشكرك يا أجمل حبو، عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن كل الأعضاء اللي ح يستمتعوا بالحوار معاكي. 


 نلتقي إن شاء الله بعد انتهاء جولة الحوار الأولى بين عبود وحبو. :16_4_10:


 * * *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حبو.. حياتي حد قالك تتفلسفي وتتحدي عبود وكمان الخادم.. مش كنتي تخليكي على جنب او تكتفي بتقييم الموضوع زي شقاوه هههههه.. فينك هربانه ليه؟ حبو بلاش تعقيييد سيبكي من اللي في القبور اختاري شخصيه نونو زيك ومعاصره


* ايوا يا هيوووف--*
* اصلى عمرى ما تمنيت اكون مكان حد--- يمكن زمان!! بس دلوقتى لاء--*
* علشان كدا قولت شخصيه كارتونيه--*

* لو ينفع هنزل لكم بالشخصيه علطوووووول دلوقت-*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو يعنى--  لازم يعنى تكون شخصيه تاريخيه واقعيه؟؟
> ينفعشى تبقى شخصيه كدا كرتونيه؟؟


*ينفع طبعا
ما هى دى المفاجاة اللى باتكلم عليها من أمبارح
ياللا هاتيهاااا
:new6:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

هى دى الشخصيه الى نفسى ابقى هى 
مسمعش تريقه بئا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هى دى الشخصيه الى نفسى ابقى هى
> مسمعش تريقه بئا


*مش قلنا صور البيكينى تتبعت ع الخاص ؟
:new6::new6::new6:
يالا عرفينا بشخصيتك وقدميها
وازاى نفسك تبقى هى ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش قلنا صور البيكينى تتبعت ع الخاص ؟*
> *:new6::new6::new6:*
> *يالا عرفينا بشخصيتك وقدميها*
> *وازاى نفسك تبقى هى ؟؟؟*​


 هى الصفحه جابت عرض كدا ليه ههههههههههههههههه

 المهم اعرفكم عليها ----
 ماشى---
 دى شخصيه كرتون عروسه البحر--
من و انا صغيره بحبها هههههه و كان نفسى ابقى عروسه مايه--
 كان فى فلم زمان بئا فكراه بس مش فاكرا إسمه-- كانت بنت لو اتبلت بالمايه تتحول رجلها لزعانف و يبقى نصها التحتانى عروسه مايه-- و كانت تهرب الحمام و تقعد تنشف نسها بالسشوار لحد ما تتحول الزعانف لرجلين تانى--
 مش فاكرا اسم الفيلم و مش شوفتوا غير زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اوى اوى--
 بس بتمنى كنت انى اكون كدا-- علشان ابعد عن البشر شويه---
 ده غير انى فعلا بحب المايه اوى و بحب انزل و اكتشف إيه الى فى الاعماق---
 و العب مع السمك و اكتشف النباتات و الكائنات العجيبه---
بث كدا :2: مش عارفا اقول إيه تانى...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

*لى عودة مساءاً للتعليق وبدء الأسئلة 
شخصيتك أسمها أية ياحوبو ؟!
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 مايو 2013)

* موضوع جديد   ومتابع بس  مش مشترك والله يقويكم يا شباب لو محتاجين  مساعدة  نحن تحت الطلب*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

*the little mermaid*
* عروسه او حوريه البحر الصغيره *

**​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *the little mermaid*
> * عروسه او حوريه البحر الصغيره *
> 
> **​



*إسمها إريال*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أول ضيفة ...مش أى ضيفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤ تؤ تؤ ...لالالالالا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يختلف عليها أتنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محبوبة جداً ...بيور جداً ...طيوبة جداً ...كل حاجة عندها جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لى أنا ...متعة المنتدى أنى ألاقيها حاطة مشاركة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو باعتة لى ع الوول ...أو فاتحة موضوع ...أو كاتبة أى حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتهرت فى الآونة الأخيرة بلقب " مسز حرنكش "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعشقها الشديد لهذه النبتة ذات الكيس الهش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعدها فى أدمان هذه النبتة الأدارة ذات نفسيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمييييية بقى علشان دى أسرار بيوت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشتهرت أيضاً بعشقها للحيوانات الأليفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قطط – كلاب – حمام – عصافير – بغبغانات – قنافذ – حلزون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً ...الفرحة النونو "كوكا"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم نَجمة من نجوم اللغة العربية فى سماء المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حبو أعدائكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا معايا ربنا [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


*حبوا يا قلبى طلعتى انتى اول ضحية يا عينى 
مش جلتلك جلبى حاسس 
علشان تصدقينى بس 
الله معكى كلنا وراكى يا حبووووووا 
لو عوزتى اى حاجة ابعتيلى انا فى موزمبيق 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إسمها إريال*


 
 ايوااا كان إسم الشخصيه دى فى الفلم إريال - Ariel
  مش إريال بتاع الغسيل ها هههههههههههه بتتنطق بتريقا تانيا


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوااا كان إسم الشخصيه دى فى الفلم إريال - Ariel
> مش إريال بتاع الغسيل ها هههههههههههه بتتنطق بتريقا تانيا



ممكن لو سمحتي ياحبو  احياة عينك يا اختشي 
تترجمي لي الكلمه دي عربي  
بتريقا تانيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتي ياحبو  احياة عينك يا اختشي
> تترجمي لي الكلمه دي عربي
> بتريقا تانيا


*حبوا تقصد انها مش عاوزة تسمع الاسم اللى هو اريال 
بتريقة تانى هههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتي ياحبو احياة عينك يا اختشي
> تترجمي لي الكلمه دي عربي
> بتريقا تانيا


 
 انهى كلمه تقصدى إسمها؟؟ Ariel??
 ده إسم عروسه البحر فى الفلم--
 مش له معنى اسمها فى الفلم الشخصيه دى" اريال":flowers:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *the little mermaid*
> * عروسه او حوريه البحر الصغيره *
> 
> **​



*التوبيك بيقول بلاش "فلثفه"

دي شخصيه "كرتونيه" مش شخصيه "تاريخيه"

ع العموم هي شخصيه تناسبك :smil15: توماماً..او تشبهك لا أنتي تشبهيها:t17:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

الموضوع فكرته جامده جدي وجديده ستي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بامانه الفكره جميله والقائمين عالموضوع اجمل اكيد 

والاجمل واجمل واجمل من كداهووت
ان "حبو" حبيبة الملايين هي اول ضيفه 
يعني الضحك هيبقي للركب بعون الله


----------



## white.angel (14 مايو 2013)

*حبوا ... قصدى اريال :love45: ... من ارق البناويت اللى اشتغلوا فى كوكب زمرده على سبيس تون ... 
وفى اخر الكارتون الساحره الشريره بتاخد منها صوتها وتديها رجلين عشان تقدر ترقص مع الامير الامور :t17: ...
 يااااااااااه على دى ايام :2: ... لسه مخلصتش :fun_lol:*

*مشجعاكى من كل قلبى يا حلوه انت :love45: ... وتسجيل متابعه ... 
هو انا قريت المشاركات بتاعة باشمهندث عبود ... 
بس مفهمتش هو احنا هنشارك ... ولا هنقضيها لب وسودانى :flowers:**؟؟*​


----------



## thebreak-up (14 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> لو عوزتى اى حاجة ابعتيلى انا فى موزمبيق
> *​



*انتوا مالكم على موزمبيق يا جماعة، هاتخدوها بالعين *:new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الموضوع فكرته جامده جدي وجديده ستي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دا انا مؤخرا 





و دى انا اريل بعد التحنيط






:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دا انا مؤخرا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*حبوا حرام عليكى انا صوتى جايب العمارة كلها من كتر الضحك 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 مايو 2013)

أريــــــــــــــــال
حبو الغاليه
بكل الصور انت الجميله  
بكل الاحاسيس انت الرقيقه 
بكل المواقف انت الطيوبه 
بكل الاقات انت البريئه  
بكل الاعمار انت روح الطفله
بكل اللغات
يارب باركها واحفظها​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دا انا مؤخرا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تعرفي ان الصوره دي فكرتني
بالشحروره صباح بالظبط:fun_lol:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*آلفكرة حقيقى جبآرة *، ربنآ ينقذ كل وآحدة هتدبس
إلآ حبو ..... أكيد هى إللى هتغرقه ضحكـ ههههـ :new8:


*وآريآل شخصية رقيقة وملآئكية زيكـ فعلاً حبو  *







*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 مايو 2013)

عجبتني فكرة الموضوع دا جدااااااااااااا ^_^

حبوووووووو حببتي :love45:
نحن معاكي يااختااااه :ura1:
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2013)

*مش باقولكم ...محضر مفاجأة مش سمعتم كلامى !!!
شكرا على التقييمات دى كلها بس أنا ماستحقهاش لوحدى يا جماعة
معظم الفكرة من البتول ...
يعنى 99% من أوراق اللعبة فى أيده 
أما بقى 100% من عدد المشاهدات دى بسبب حوبو
هرجع لها تانى لأن كان عندى كمية رغى النهاردة فى الشغل بلا حدود
:999:

طبعا أى عضو عايز يشارك يشارك براحته وبملء حريته كمان
بالعكس هتثروا الموضوع أكتر وأكتر
راجع لك ياحوبو 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

موضوع فكرته جامدة آخر حاجة ... و اختيار عبود لحبو اجمدددد
حبو ربنا يعينك يا بنتي انا متابعة التوبيك منذو البداية و عاجبنى اختيارك لشخصية آريال او ميرميد معرفش اسمها ايه بس ما علينا 
انا كمان بموت فيها كتير علشان تعرفى اننا توأم و بالدليل القاطع كوووومان


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

*يا جماعة حبوا تقريبا سمعت نصيحتى وخدت بعضها 
وراحت على موزمبيق 
هى بتتكلم موزمبيقى كويس 
انتى فين يا حبواااااااا
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

حبو شكلها تقمصت شخصية إريال و خدت جولة في اعماق البحار 
منتظرينك حبوووووو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا جماعة حبوا تقريبا سمعت نصيحتى وخدت بعضها
> وراحت على موزمبيق
> هى بتتكلم موزمبيقى كويس
> انتى فين يا حبواااااااا
> *​


*لاء يارورتي
دي اكيد راحت تدفن المرحومة برسيل يوه قصدي اريال
*
*






:new6::new6::new6:

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حبو شكلها تقمصت شخصية إريال و خدت جولة في اعماق البحار
> منتظرينك حبوووووو


*لا حبوا فى موزمبيق عندها ميعاد مع رئيس القبيلة هناااااااااك
بتتفق على صفقة الاسلحة النووية *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

اسلحة نووية يا خبر ابيض
ليه كدة بس دا حتى البنية طيبة و مسالمة و مالهاش ف شغل الاسلحة دا 
هي تلاقيها راحت تجيبلنا هدايا من موزنبيق يعنى شوية صراصير مشوية ع فيران محمرة


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

شوفتي يا حبو بدافع عنك اهو
يعنى مفروض تتوصي بيا ف الهدية و تجيبلي حاجة سبيشيال من موزنبيق


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لاء يارورتي
> دي اكيد راحت تدفن المرحومة برسيل يوه قصدي اريال
> *
> *
> ...


*الاهى المرحومة جالها السل ولا ايييييه *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اسلحة نووية يا خبر ابيض
> ليه كدة بس دا حتى البنية طيبة و مسالمة و مالهاش ف شغل الاسلحة دا
> هي تلاقيها راحت تجيبلنا هدايا من موزنبيق يعنى شوية صراصير مشوية ع فيران محمرة


ههههههههههه حبوا طيبة اه 
بس لازم تدافع عن حقها ​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

حقها ايه بس يا رورتي دا موضوع فكاهى ترفيهى اجتماعي مش اكتر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الاهى المرحومة جالها السل ولا ايييييه *
> ​


لا دي كان عندها كساح في الاملاح:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حقها ايه بس يا رورتي دا موضوع فكاهى ترفيهى اجتماعي مش اكتر


*قصدك ايه يعنى تقولى اننا مفترين 
عارفة بيبنى وبينك كدا 
من غير ما حد يسمع الاسلحة دى علشان خاطر 
اللى بالى بالك اصحاب الموضوع 
ههههههههههههه
مش هما بيقولوا علينا ابقاق 
خليهم يشوفوا بقى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

ههههههه حلوة كساح ف الاملاح دي يا واثقة 
و هل هذا المرض معدي ام لا ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه حلوة كساح ف الاملاح دي يا واثقة
> و هل هذا المرض معدي ام لا ؟


هههه انتي احلي حبيبتي

لاء مش تخافي ده مرض بيعدي الرجاله بس
احنا البنوتات في السليم :new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

فشر لا عاش و لا كان اللي يقول عليكوا كدا يا رورتي 
آآآه قولتيلي لأ اذا كان كدا معلش هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

هههههه طب الحمد لله انه بيعدي الرجالة بس 
خلينا نخلص منهم يا ساتيييير دول صدااااع ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فشر لا عاش و لا كان اللي يقول عليكوا كدا يا رورتي
> آآآه قولتيلي لأ اذا كان كدا معلش هههههه


*شوفتى بقى انا انا وحبوا عندنا حق 
نستورد اسلحة نووية علشان نعمل احتياطاتنا 
انا خايفة على حبوا ليكونوا كلوها هنااااااااك الموزمبيقين 
قولتلها هاتى 2 كيلو  بوية سودة وادهنى نفسك كويس 
شكلها معملتش كدا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

لا لا ما تخافيش ع حبو
صدقيني انا اللى خايفة لا حبو و عبود يجيبوا الاسلحة النووية دية و يفجرونا بيها علشان بوظنالهم الموضوع هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا لا ما تخافيش ع حبو
> صدقيني انا اللى خايفة لا حبو و عبود يجيبوا الاسلحة النووية دية و يفجرونا بيها علشان بوظنالهم الموضوع هههههههه


*عبود ممكن حبوا بتايتا 
هى متفقة معايا على الاسلحة دى 
متقلقيش دى خطة مرسومة كويس 
بينى وبينها لاتقلقى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]طلعتوا أبقاق كالعادة​*​*​**[FONT=&quot]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى دخلت وقرت ومعلقتش خايفة لرجلها تيجى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​



*صدقنى الموضوع دة العقاب الالهى ليك انت بالذات .. هيفرج عليك امة لا اله الا الله و انت واقع من الضحك :fun_lol: .. فرحانة فيك :new6:*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حبو.. حياتي حد قالك تتفلسفي وتتحدي عبود وكمان الخادم.. مش كنتي تخليكي على جنب او تكتفي بتقييم الموضوع  زي شقاوه هههههه.. فينك هربانه ليه؟ حبو بلاش تعقيييد سيبكي من اللي في القبور اختاري شخصيه نونو زيك ومعاصره



*و غلاوتك ولا قيمت اصلا :new6: *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هى الصفحه جابت عرض كدا ليه ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهم اعرفكم عليها ----
> ماشى---
> ...



*ايوووووووون عارفة الفيلم دة انا .. اما كانت بتتحول ضوافرها للون ازرق اما تقرب من مية و تبقى بينك اما تفرح :new6: .. و كانت طالعة من البحر اصلا عشان تثبت ان فيه حب حقيقى عشان كانت بتحب ولد " انسان يعنى " و لو حبها هتفضل انسانة و لو محبهاش قبل فترة معينة تقريبًا ظهور القمر هتبقى رملة و تفنى :shutup22: .. و فيه بنتين ساعدوها و كانت هديتها ليهم قوقعتين بيلزقو فى الودن و بيقولو مجاملات حلوة ترفع من معنوياتهم بدل الحلق :new6: 

اييييييييييييه بتفكيرنى بحاجات حلوة انتى :new8: 

انا مش فاكرة اسمها بس مادام بيقولولك يا اريال مش هقول لا ... متبعاكى يا توتة و معاكى بقلبى :love45:*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

يعني اعتمد ع ربنا و عليكي يا نصة يووووه قصدي يا رورو ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني اعتمد ع ربنا و عليكي يا نصة يووووه قصدي يا رورو ههههههه


*ههههههههه ايووووووون اعتمدى عليا وبعون الله كلنا هنغرق فى مركب واحدة مش اعتمدتى عليا *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مايو 2013)

صحيح قلنا اختاري شخصيه كيوت زيك بس مش لدرجه دي
كرتون؟ عايزه تبقي كرتون. وان شاء الله اريال دي
تاثرتي فيها ازاي وعايزه تبقي زيها ازاي؟ 
انا بصراحه متحمسه اعرف .. مع العلم اني مش فاكره اريال دي
شفت القصه دي مره وحده وما علقتش معاي


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

بعون الله يا اختي هذا هو المتوقع طبعا 
بس تفتكري عبود و حبو لما يدخلو الموضوع و يلاقونا قاعدين بنرغي فيه هيكون رد فعلهم ايش ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بعون الله يا اختي هذا هو المتوقع طبعا
> بس تفتكري عبود و حبو لما يدخلو الموضوع و يلاقونا قاعدين بنرغي فيه هيكون رد فعلهم ايش ؟؟


*هتتعلقى طبعا يا قلبى 
انا اصلا مش هنا انا فى موزمبيق 
من امبارح 
اجرى بقى شوفيلك حتى استخبى فيها بدل ما تتعلقى *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

انا هستخبى ف سريري تحت الغطا 
سويت دريمز بقى يا قلبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا هستخبى ف سريري تحت الغطا
> سويت دريمز بقى يا قلبي


*هههههه ايوه كدا الجبن سيد الاخلاق *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

هههههه لا انا كنت رايحة انام م الاول ع فكرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههه لا انا كنت رايحة انام م الاول ع فكرة


*نوم الهنا يا قمر *​


----------



## Marina coptic (15 مايو 2013)

*موضوع زى العسل
و انتوا كلكم زى السكرررررررررررررر و دمكم شرباااااااااااااااااات:mus13:
ربنا يقويكم يا بنات:new8::new8: ,,, عاوزين الرجاله يرفعوا الرايه البيضا و تاخدوا حق كل بنات حواء من الرجاله المفتريه :act19::act19::boxing::boxing::fun_lol:

بس انا عندى سؤال من فضلكم ,,, هو يعنى لازم اختار شخصيه معينه ؟؟؟ مينفعش اقول ان كان نفسى اكون شىء معين؟؟؟:thnk0001:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *موضوع زى العسل
> و انتوا كلكم زى السكرررررررررررررر و دمكم شرباااااااااااااااااات:mus13:
> ربنا يقويكم يا بنات:new8::new8: ,,, عاوزين الرجاله يرفعوا الرايه البيضا و تاخدوا حق كل بنات حواء من الرجاله المفتريه :act19::act19::boxing::boxing::fun_lol:
> 
> بس انا عندى سؤال من فضلكم ,,, هو يعنى لازم اختار شخصيه معينه ؟؟؟ مينفعش اقول ان كان نفسى اكون شىء معين؟؟؟:thnk0001:*


*ههههههههه طب ايديك فى ايدينا بقى علشان نبقى كتار ونقدر عليهم 
دوول اتنين اه بس مش اى اتنين 
مش عارف بس كنتى عاوزة تبقى ايه يعنى 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## Marina coptic (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طب ايديك فى ايدينا بقى علشان نبقى كتار ونقدر عليهم
> دوول اتنين اه بس مش اى اتنين
> مش عارف بس كنتى عاوزة تبقى ايه يعنى
> هههههههههه*​



*انا معاكم يا قمر بس بالصلوات كفايه اووووووووووووى:smi106:
انا لسه عضوه جديده عاوزانى اخد لقب مفصول لمخالفه القوانين؟؟؟:new6::new6:
اه مانا لو فتحت معاهم ع الرابع هضمن اللقب:shutup22::shutup22:
خلينى ساكته و اربى العيال بدل ما الاقى نفسى معاكم فى موزمبيق
هقولك كنت عاوزة ابقى ايه بس ع الخاص يا اجمل و الذ رورو *:new8::new8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

​ 

صباح الخير يا حلوييين 

انت روحت فين يا عبوود
تلائيك حاولت تاخد جاوله عندى فى اعماق البحار علشان تعرف تسئلنى لقيت نفسك هتغرق قولت لا نطلع بره احسن :a63:
 انا مسستنيااااا اهوووون


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ​
> 
> صباح الخير يا حلوييين
> 
> ...


*مستعجلة على ايه يا حبوا 
زمانه بيجيبلك الاسئلة من المحيط 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]هاااااااااااااركم طيييين !!!!!*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]دة أنا انشغلت بس نص يوم أرجع ألاقى عشر صفحات ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]بس واضح بقى ان كل البنات كانوا نفسهم يبقوا " أريال " عروسة البحر ...[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة  " الزفارة " ضربت فى التوبيك وحاسس أنى بقيت فى سوق سمك[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]اللى بتوزن واللى بتفاصل واللى بتنتقى واللى بترغى [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]نشوف بقى حوبو و " أريال " وننتقل للسخصية العجيبة اللى أختارتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى كام سؤال كدة ع الماشى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot](*) جت الساحر الشريرة وأعطيتك بدل الزعانف رجلين ...بس أخدت منك لسانك علشان ترقصى مع الأمير الأمور*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما خلصت الرقصة الأمير عايز " يطق حنك معاكى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى هتتعاملى معاه أزى – كتابة ؟ مشاروة ؟[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot] (*) حوبو ...حطيت لنا صورة " الشحرورة صباح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"




[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أية الشخصية اللى لعبتها صباح فى فيلم وعجبتك أوى ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] (*) طلعتى أربع قواقع من البحر...شوفى مميزاتهم .. وقولى لنا هتهديهم لمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) قوقعة اللى يحطها على ودنه يسمع مجاملات وكلام حلو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) قوقعة اللى يحطها على ودنه يسمع نصايح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) القوقعة التالتة فيها لؤلؤة ثمينة جداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) القوقعة الرابعة هتنفجر فى وش اللى يفتحها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) بما أن الناس فهمت غلط أنك بقيتى مسحوق غسيل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" أريال "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأختارى لنا ممثلة تعمل لك أعلان عنك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يُمنع أختيار " أنجلينا جولى " ) [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

إيه الاسئله دى يا عبووود -- 
   بقول لكم إيه يا بنااااات مسمعش منكم و لا واحده تتكلم خااالص خاالص-- ده قراء كل المداخلات و فسفسها و ماسك من كلامكم و بيسئلنى--   ههههههههههههههههههه
 اشمعنى  انجلينا لاء يا عبود هاااا- انا قريت فى كذا موضوع إنك من عشاقها--
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه إيه يعنى منشبهش و لا منشبهش--
 دى لو جبتها عندى فى البحر هغرئهالك فى شبر مايا و شعرها الى فرحانا بيه دى هيبقى مبلول و حالته كرب ههههههههههههههههههه  
 قال إلا انجلينا قال ههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا اصلا مش كنت هختارها -
 بس ها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

> *[FONT=&quot](*) جت الساحر الشريرة وأعطيتك بدل الزعانف رجلين ...بس أخدت منك لسانك علشان ترقصى مع الأمير الأمور*[/FONT]​


 
*لا هو الموضوع مش اوى كدا-- مش علشان رقصه بس-- هى اريل كانت شقيه و عنيده و مش بتسمع الكلام ههههههه و بتوقع نفسها دايما فى مشاكل ( انا ) هههههههه*​ 
*المهم كان دايما عندها فضول تجمع حجات من العالم الى بره البحر--( انا عندى فضول اجمع الحجات الى من عالم البحر)*
*ده المخباء بتاعها الى كانت بتجمع فيه حجات البشر *




​

*المهم يا سيدى هو كان فى مركب و المركب اتحرقت و كانت بغرق-- قوووم إيييه راحت هى انقظته و جابته على الشاطى و كانت قاعده تغنى و صوتها كان رااائع ده غير شكلها--- المهم هو لما فتح شافها طشاش و راحت هى فطه فى المايه--*
*سمعته بيقول إنه نفسوا يلاقى الفتاه الى انقظته و يتجوزها علشان بيحبها اوى و مش قادر يعيش منغيرها---( ده الحب من اول نظره -- بلا وكسه ) المهم... استنوا انزل استلم و اختم و ارجعلكم ...*
*رجعت-*
*المهم يا سيدى هى راحت للساحره علشان تديها رجلين *
*الساحره شرتط عليها إنها تاخد صوتها و تديها رجلين-- و المفروض بئا يبوسها قبل مده معينه علشان لو مبسهاش قبل المده دى يبقى كدا خلاص هتفضل منغير صوت طووول عمره و *​ 
*ما علينا بئا المهم انا كنت هتواصل معاه بالكتابه بالإشارات باى حاجه-- كنت هتواصل يعنى هتواصل او كنت همسكه ابوسو انا بئا العمر واحد مفيهاش هزار الحكايه دى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الساحره الشريره اهى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه الاسئله دى يا عبووود --
> بقول لكم إيه يا بنااااات مسمعش منكم و لا واحده تتكلم خااالص خاالص-- ده قراء كل المداخلات و فسفسها و ماسك من كلامكم و بيسئلنى--   ههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
الطبع غلاب يا بنتى نعمل أية ...شغلتنا كدة
نسمع نسمع نسمع ونتحمل الرغى والصُداع
وننقى المفيد من الكلا
الكلام يعنى 
:a63:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

​



*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot](*) حوبو ...حطيت لنا صورة " الشحرورة صباح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



[FONT=&quot]أية الشخصية اللى لعبتها صباح فى فيلم وعجبتك أوى ؟[/FONT]​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 ليه السؤال ده يا عبود -- إزا كان انا مش فاكرا الدور الى انا بلعبه فى حياتى الحاليه افتكر فلم لصباح--
 انا اصلى قطعت علاقتى بحاجه اسمها تلفزيون من فطره كبييره بعد ما كنت مدمناه زمان-- مممم
 انا مش فاكرا لها غير الفلم ده  اعتقد إسمه الايد الناعمه!!
 الى كانت بتغنى فيه 
" ب فتحا با بحبك
 ب كسره بى بيشده 
 ر ضمه روووووحى روحى طلعت منك هههههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]​*​​





*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot](*) طلعتى أربع قواقع من البحر...شوفى مميزاتهم .. وقولى لنا هتهديهم لمين [/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]**  ايه السوال ده *
:hlp:​
​

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot](1) قوقعة اللى يحطها على ودنه يسمع مجاملات وكلام حلو [/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

 الى  احس إنه نفسيته زعلانه و دايما الى حواليه بينقدوه جامد  و ثقته فى نفسه  مش اوى  هديله القوقعه دى يمكن تساعده  و ترفع له معنوياته شويه[/FONT]*​​

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot](2) قوقعة اللى يحطها على ودنه يسمع نصايح [/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

ممم للى مخه متركب شمال و ميحبش يسمع نصايح من حد قريب منه او يعرفه و محتاج ان حد دايما يفوقه و ينبهه
 يمكن تعمل القوقعه الى الواحد مش قادر يعمله معاه---[/FONT]*​​

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot](3) القوقعة التالتة فيها لؤلؤة ثمينة جداً [/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هحاول اديها للشخص الى اشوف إنه ممكن يقدر ثمنها-- او احطها فى مكان صعب الوصول ليه و متعب الوصول لى و الى هيقدر يكمل و يوصل يبقى فعلا ساعتها هيعرف إيمتها و هيحافظ عليها--[/FONT]*​​

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot](4) القوقعة الرابعة هتنفجر فى وش اللى يفتحها[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يبقى دى هديهالى انا [/FONT]*​
​




> *[FONT=&quot](*) بما أن الناس فهمت غلط أنك بقيتى مسحوق غسيل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" أريال "[/FONT]*​
> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]فأختارى لنا ممثلة تعمل لك أعلان عنك [/FONT]*​
> ...


*إعلان عنى  يدهوووتىىى ههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


[/FONT][/QUOTE]
 اختار يا سيدى 
Kate Winslet 
 و هى باللوك بتاع فلم Titanic


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

Kate Winslet 
 و هى باللوك بتاع فلم Titanic







[/QUOTE]

*يا حبوا يا جامدة زوقك حلو طالعالى انا بموت فيها المزة دى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

[/QUOTE]

*يا حبوا يا جامدة زوقك حلو طالعالى انا بموت فيها المزة دى *​[/QUOTE]

* ايوا كدا يا رورو الناس الى بتفففهم*
* مش الى يقول لى انجلينا --*
* قال انجلينا قاال- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

* ايوا كدا يا رورو الناس الى بتفففهم*
* مش الى يقول لى انجلينا --*
* قال انجلينا قاال- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*
*خافى على نفسك يا حبوا انتى  لسة مخلصتيش الموضوع 
جرى ناعم يا ماما احسنلك ههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوا كدا يا رورو الناس الى بتفففهم*
> *مش الى يقول لى انجلينا --*
> *قال انجلينا قاال- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


لا اصلك متعرفيش-- انا نص سمكه يعنى لى وقت محدد معاهم و لو ملحقونيش مش هيلاقونى-- هنزل فى اعماق البحرا مع سبووونج بوووب هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و المفروض بئا يبوسها قبل مده معينه
> ** كنت هتواصل يعنى هتواصل او كنت همسكه ابوسو انا بئا العمر واحد مفيهاش هزار الحكايه دى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى انتى مع المقولة اللى بتقول
خليه يمسكهاااا يا فوزية 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ليه السؤال ده يا عبود -- إزا كان انا مش فاكرا الدور الى انا بلعبه فى حياتى الحاليه افتكر فلم لصباح--*​​



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:



> اختار يا سيدى ​ Kate Winslet
> و هى باللوك بتاع فلم Titanic
> 
> 
> ...


*طاب ياللا 
تخيلى لنا الست ( كات ) وهى واقفة على بوز المركب
وماسكة كيس " أريال " وفاتحة أيدها للرغاوى
قصدى للريح 
والواد الحليوة واقف يعلمها ازاى تغسل ( بيتلكك طبعا ) 
وألا أية رأيك ...نوقفهم على حرف ( طشت ) غسيل أجدع ؟

و...........
ثوانى بقى لما أمشى فرد الأمن من أدام الباب علشان جه على صوتى 
*​​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يعنى انتى مع المقولة اللى بتقول*
> *خليه يمسكهاااا يا فوزية *
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​


* خليه يمسكها يا فوزيييه-- يمكن تطرى فى إيده هههههههههههههههه :smil16:*
* لا  اصل و انا صغيره كنت بتفرس ههههه البنت هتروح فيها و مستنياه هو الى يبوسها-- و هو مش فاكر شكلها اوى مش فاكر غير صوتها ما تكتب -- ما ترسم-- ما تشاور-- تاخده من إيده فى الحتى الى انقذته فيها و تمثل له إن هى الى انقذته-- ما تعمل اى شىء و كل شويه يبقى خلاص هيبوسها و الساحره  تقوم مبوظه الموضع--*
* لو منها كنت جبت من الاخر و بوسته انا:08: ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

عبووود بعرض عليك إنت و بتول رحله عندى فى اعماق البحار ههههه و ابقى هات القطه معاك-- عندى ليها زى مخصوووص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عبووود بعرض عليك إنت و بتول رحله عندى فى اعماق البحار ههههه و ابقى هات القطه معاك-- عندى ليها زى مخصوووص


*فاضل لك سؤال مش ردتيى عليه 
دورى أنتهى مع " أريال " وننتقل الآن لأذاعة خارجية 
من أستاد البتول ع الهواء مباشرة 
الميكروفون معك 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فاضل لك سؤال مش ردتيى عليه *
> *دورى أنتهى مع " أريال " وننتقل الآن لأذاعة خارجية *
> *من أستاد البتول ع الهواء مباشرة *
> *الميكروفون معك *​


 انهى سؤال ده يا عبود؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انهى سؤال ده يا عبود؟؟


*آخر سؤال بتاع ( كات ) وطشت الغسيل والولا اللى بيستهبل *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

​ 
تقصد اللقطه دى يا عبود؟؟
اتخيلها ليه؟؟
ما انا شوفت الفلم من هنا و روحت نفزتها عدل علطوول فى اول باخره ركبتها--
و بعيد عنك يا عبوود و بعيد عن السامعين
كنت هتقلب و اقع فى البحرررر و انزل العب مع الدرافيل الى كانت بتنط تااااااااااااااااحت و كان هتعدى عليا الباخره و اكون فى خبر كاان ههههههههههههههه طبعا و انا اريال مكنتش هكون فى خبر كان و لا شىء)
اصلى تسسلت الى مقدمه السفينه و عشت الدور بئا و رحت نطه ها ها لحد ما وصلت لمقدام السفينه و البحر بداء يعلى و الامواج و لقيتنى كنت هقلب بجد مش فاكرا مين مسكنى ساعتها هههههههههههه
اخويا اعتقد لانه إدانى كلام فى جنابى و بعد كدا فرجنى على الدرافيل الى بتنط--
مليش دعوه بالولد الى بيتلزق ههههههه لو كان فكر يقف جنبى كنت قلبته تحت و خلصت منه علطووول-- و قولت وقع لوووحده​


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2013)

شعقوله الكلام ده
اغيب مسافة الليل ارجع الاقي الموضوع 11 صفحه
هو المنتدي كله قفل ما كنش فيه الا الموضوع ده بس تكتبوا فيه
اجيب وقت منين عشان اقراء التعليقات دي كلها
يلا ياحبو بقي جاوبي خليني اعلق علي اجابتك قبل ما اروح انام


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2013)

> *[FONT="](*) طلعتى أربع قواقع من البحر...شوفى مميزاتهم .. وقولى لنا [COLOR=red]هتهديهم لمين [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="](1) قوقعة اللى يحطها على ودنه يسمع مجاملات وكلام حلو *​





> ​ *[FONT="](2) قوقعة اللى يحطها على ودنه يسمع نصايح [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="](3) القوقعة التالتة فيها لؤلؤة ثمينة جداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT="](4) القوقعة الرابعة هتنفجر فى وش اللى يفتحها[/FONT]*​



انا مش عاوزه الرابعه ياحبو
انا اختارت التالته يااختي 
ربنا يخرجك من المأزق ده علي خير ياحبو
ههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا مش عاوزه الرابعه ياحبو
> انا اختارت التالته يااختي
> ربنا يخرجك من المأزق ده علي خير ياحبو
> ههههههههه



 انت مش واخده بالك إنك إنت الؤلؤه الى جوه القوقعه؟!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دورى أنتهى مع " أريال " وننتقل الآن لأذاعة خارجية *
> *من أستاد البتول ع الهواء مباشرة *
> *الميكروفون معك *​


 
 كدا انت خلاص يا عبود لحقت تخلص معايا--
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه البحر متعب بردوا و العوم متعب ههههههههههههههههههه 
 مستنياااااك يا بتووول-- خليك رأوف عليا زى اخوك عبود كدا--
 يعنى انا ضيف شرف-- سؤالين و اقلب على اقرب شاطىء هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

طيب اسليكم شويه على ما بتول يجى-- انا جبت لكم هديه من البحر--
 دى بجد انا الى صيدها من اعماق البيحار الاسبوع الى فاااات 
 نجمت البحر 
 هى دلوقتى فى مرحله التحنيط عندى فى البيت


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انت مش واخده بالك إنك إنت الؤلؤه الى جوه القوقعه؟!!



هههههههههههههه
ربنا خيليكي ياحبو يا اختشي 
دايما انتي كده جابره خاطري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

و الصوره دى انا واخداها الشط ده تقعدوا عليه و انا هدخل و اجيب لكم هدايا من البحر جوه و اطلع ههههههههههههههههههه







طبعا لو ركزتوا فى الظلت هتلاقوا ظلت و قواقع و حجات جمييله اوى و الوان رهيييبه رهييبه احجار تجنن بجد--
 باخد الاحجار النونو الملونه كإنها كسر رخام روز و اخضر و حجات تجنن و ممكن يتعمل بيها اعقاد الطريقه الى بيبقى ملفوفين فى سيلك كدا و الحجر جواه--
 ياااااه- كل واحد بئا يعبى اكياس و يتسله و هو قاعد---


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * شكرا على التقييمات دى كلها بس أنا ماستحقهاش لوحدى يا جماعة
> معظم الفكرة من البتول ...
> *​




لا والنبي؟؟؟ يا رااااجل؟؟؟ يعني تقصد إن الباشا من حنية قلبه وإحساسه الرقيق الرهيف خايف على مشاعري مثلا؟!! يا عينك يا جبايرك! يعني انت تلم تقييمات وأنا هنا *اتثبت *كده علني وعيني عينك؟! يا جدعان الراجل مش ياكل ويسكت.. لا.. من جبروته جاي كمان عامل فيها فاعل خير وقلبه على اخوه الغلبان! تثبيت تثبيت يعني! وبعدين إيه "ماستحقهاش لوحدي" دي؟ الإنسان إما *يستحق*.. إما *مايستحقش*.. إنما "ماستحقهاش لوحدي" دي معناها "أنا استحق طبعا، آآآآآه، بس بردو يا شباب راضوا الراجل بتاع البوفيه ده بحاجة"! يا لهوي ده أنا ح اتشللللل في التوبيك ده! :smile01


يا أستاذنا ما تقولش كده بالعكس تماما الموضوع كله في إيدك وتستاهل كل التقييمات دي.. يا أستاذنا لولا شغلك وجهدك وأفكارك البديعة ما كان طلع التوبيك ده أصلا.. يعني طبعا تستاهل كل التقييمات دي *وأكتر*.. *وأكتررررر*.. فاهمني؟ (يعني أوعى تصدق نفسك: انا بس عايزك تلم نقطة أد ما تقدر وبعدين في الخاص نبقا نحط ده على ده ونقسم براحتنا. يا ويلك يا بودي لو لعبت بديلك مع أبو بتول في *النقطة *دي بالذات :smile01).


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كدا انت خلاص يا عبود لحقت تخلص معايا--
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه البحر متعب بردوا و العوم متعب ههههههههههههههههههه
> مستنياااااك يا بتووول-- خليك رأوف عليا زى اخوك عبود كدا--
> يعنى انا ضيف شرف-- سؤالين و اقلب على اقرب شاطىء هههههههههههه


*
أولا *الفيلم اللي بتتكلمي عليه إنتي وشقاوة.. غالبا انتي بتتكلمي عن سبلاش Splash وشقاوة بتتكلم عن أكوامارين Aquamarine. في كل الحالات مش ح يخرج كلامكم عن الفيلمين دول، والاتنين طبعا من النوع الخفيف والعائلي الظريف. ممكن أجيب لك رابط تشوفي الأفلام دي أونلاين لو عايزة ترجعي لذكريات الطفولة.. بس طبعا بدون ترجمة. 


*ثانيا *أنا اللي اضطريت بالفعل لجولة في أعماق البحار لأني فوجئت بالشخصية الله يسامحك ياحبو.. آخر حاجة تخيلتها تجيبيلي شخصية كارتون!! بالتالي أنا باكتب حاليا من أعماق *المحيط الأطلنطي *وأنا بحاول أفهم عالم البحار.. داخل بعد شوية على *مثلث برمودا *وما أدراكي ما مثلث برمودا.. إن شاء الله يمكن آخدك أفسحك هناك شوية بعد التوبيك ده. 


أعود إن شاء الله في المساء إذا أمكن حسب حالة البحر، وحالة الأرض كمان لأن فيه توقع بعض الهزات الأرضية بعد الإجابات الأخيرة  على أي حال أسئلتي يمكن تكون *أصعب *شوية.. أو *جــد *شوية.. عشان كده بعد إذن عبود غالبا ح تكون جولة واحدة أطول في عدد الأسئلة.. طبعا واضح إن عبود كان بس بيسخن معاكي وبيفرفشك شوية قبل الحقـنة.. لكن من الليلة خلاص اعتبريها بداية الامتحان.. ح أبتدي أنا وبعدها يرجع عبود يخلص ع اللي فاضل بعون الله.. نييييههههاهاهاهاها... :smile01


* * *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

دول بئا هبقى اجيب لكم صورهم بعد ما اخدوا كورس نظافه و اتحت لهم تتشات أريل 
بقى شكلهم راااائع و رهيييب 

مستنيااا بتوللل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أعود إن شاء الله في المساء إذا أمكن حسب حالة البحر، وحالة الأرض كمان لأن فيه توقع بعض الهزات الأرضية بعد الإجابات الأخيرة  على أي حال أسئلتي يمكن تكون *أصعب *شوية.. أو *جــد *شوية.. عشان كده بعد إذن عبود غالبا ح تكون جولة واحدة أطول في عدد الأسئلة.. طبعا واضح إن عبود كان بس بيسخن معاكي وبيفرفشك شوية قبل الحقـنة.. لكن من الليلة خلاص اعتبريها بداية الامتحان.. ح أبتدي أنا وبعدها يرجع عبود يخلص ع اللي فاضل بعون الله.. نييييههههاهاهاهاها... :smile01​
> 
> 
> * * *​
> ...


 
نيييههههاااااا





ما انا مش خااايفا غير من نييههههااا دى--و كمان هيخلص على الى فاضل !!!!
انا بقول فى نداء جالى من مثلث برموده مخصوص -- هروح اشوف عايزين إيه-- شكل الحقنه هناك خفيفه-- اخف من الحقنه هنا--
انا فرفشت شويه مع عبوود و سلام بئااا
اشوف وشكم بخييير 
:hlp:




يا خوووفى يا بدراااان -- فينك يا ديزى-- مش قولت لك تخلصى و تقومى بالواجب -- اختفيتى فيييين اسحبتى هههه


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نيييههههاااااا
> ما انا مش خااايفا غير من نييههههااا دى--
> انا بقول فى نداء جالى من مثلث برموده  مخصوص -- هروح اشوف عايزين إيه-- شكل الحقنه هناك خفيفه-- اخف من الحقنه هنا--
> انا فرفشت شويه مع عبوود و سلام بئااا
> ...



معرفش في البحر إيه الوضع بالظبط بس احنا عندنا بنقول "دخول الحمام مش زي خروجه".. غالبا انتو عندكم "طلوع الشط مش زي نزوله" :smile01 متخافيش ياعروسة البحر أنا بس عايز أعرف شخصيتك البحرية الحقيقية.. لسه مش حاطط ولا سؤال لكن أصحابك مين مثلا.. علاقتك إيه بفوزي الأخطبوط في البحر الأحمر؟ موقفك إيه من التحرش اللي بيحصل في مضيق باب المندب؟ تعرفي إيه عن البلطي اللي بيهرب من النيل ويدخل إيطاليا من غير فيزا؟ تعملي إيه لو عرفتي إن فيه دولفين بيحبك من طرف واحد؟...... كده يعني.. شكة إبرة.


* * *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> معرفش في البحر إيه الوضع بالظبط بس احنا عندنا بنقول "دخول الحمام مش زي خروجه".. غالبا انتو عندكم "طلوع الشط مش زي نزوله" :smile01 متخافيش ياعروسة البحر أنا بس عايز أعرف شخصيتك البحرية الحقيقية.. لسه مش حاطط ولا سؤال لكن أصحابك مين مثلا.. علاقتك إيه بفوزي الأخطبوط في البحر الأحمر؟ موقفك إيه من التحرش اللي بيحصل في مضيق باب المندب؟ تعرفي إيه عن البلطي اللي بيهرب من النيل ويدخل إيطاليا من غير فيزا؟ تعملي إيه لو عرفتي إن فيه دولفين بيحبك من طرف واحد؟...... كده يعني.. شكة إبرة.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










يلاااهوىىىى
هى دى اسئله و لا انت بتقول مثلا!!
يعنى انا مطالبه اجاوب يعنى و لا لسا استنا اسئله!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

:16_14_37:اشوفكوا بكره بئا--:16_14_37:
لو لينا عمر .....:16_4_9:


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2013)

استني يا بنتي تجاوبي إيه بس.. أنا بديكي أمثلة، أمثلة عشان ما تخافيش.. وعشان تجهزي نفسك بعد الأسئلة الدلع دي.. عايزة تجاوبي جاوبي، بس انتي أصلا تعرفي مين فوزي الأخطبوط بتاع البحر الأحمر ده؟ إذا كنت أنا شخصيا لسه معرفش! بس هو غالبا شخصية إجرامية.. أخطبوط بقا.. صبرك صبرك.. :smile01


(صورك تحفة يا حبو أبهجت قلبي والتوبيك كله  ربنا يفرح قلبك.. سلام مؤقت) 


* * *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> استني يا بنتي تجاوبي إيه بس.. أنا بديكي أمثلة، أمثلة عشان ما تخافيش.. وعشان تجهزي نفسك بعد الأسئلة الدلع دي.. عايزة تجاوبي جاوبي، بس انتي أصلا تعرفي مين فوزي الأخطبوط بتاع البحر الأحمر ده؟ إذا كنت أنا شخصيا لسه معرفش! بس هو غالبا شخصية إجرامية.. أخطبوط بقا.. صبرك صبرك.. :smile01
> 
> 
> (صورك تحفة يا حبو أبهجت قلبي والتوبيك كله  ربنا يفرح قلبك.. سلام مؤقت)
> ...


ايوا ما فوزى الإخطابوت شخصيه وحشه طبعا




علشان كدا الساحره الوحشه الى شالت صوت أريل كان نصها التحتانى اخطابوت ههههههههههه
فانا كنت هجاوب على اساس ان فوزى جوز فوزيه الساحره الشريره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا رب قلوب الكل تبقى فى بهجه و فرحه و سلام دائم 
امين يا رب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

ياحبوا بقالي ساعه الا ربع بدقق في الصوره دي
ومش عارفه هي ايه جنزبيل ولا قرنبيطة


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2013)

الجميلة *حبو *أخذتنا كعادتها إلى عالم جميل مثلها.. عالم ديزني الساحر.. وعالم البحار الفاتن.. عالم كامل انتقلنا إليه فجأة في اللحظة التي أعلنت فيها عن شخصيتها: *ألأميرة آريال*، أو آرييل، عروس البحر الصغيرة الجميلة، بنت الملك تريتون ملك البحار، الصديقة الأقرب للسمكة فلاوندر والكابوريا سباستيان، والهدف الدائم للساحرة الشريرة أورسولا.​​​ 





 الأميرة آريال والملك تريتون، مع فلاوندر وسباستيان​لكن القصة المعروفة لا تحكي لنا كل شيء.. ومن الحكايات الكثيرة التي أخفاها ديزني حكاية الأميرة آريال مع حكماء البحر: *عبوديا وبتوليا*، حيث اختطفتها أرسولا ووضعتها أمامهم في *بحر الظلمات*.. وكان لابد لإنقاذها أن تجيب بعض الأسئلة...​​​* * *​
1- وقعتي يا عروسة البحر في الحب مع عالم البشر رغم إن اتصالنا بيهم ممنوع وانتي عارفه كده كويس! قوليلنا يا آريال *إيه أكتر حاجة بتحبيها في البشر؟ إيه اللي بيميّـز البشر؟*


 2- *مين هم أقرب الأصدقاء *لآريال تحت الماء.. ومين أكتر الكائنات اللي *بتكرهها أو بتخاف منها*؟


3- في مضيق باب المندب ومضيق هرمز وفي أكتر من ناصية معروفة زادت جدا ظاهرة التحرش... احكي لنا بحكم خبرتك عن *المعاكسات *اللي في البحر.. يعني لو فيه مُزة بلطية طالعة كدة متزوقة وبعدين عدت على جوز قراميط: *إيه اللي ممكن تسمعه وهي عايمة؟ وهل مستوى القراميط الاجتماعي بيفرق في الألفاظ والكلام؟ *


 4- ذات مرة وانتي عايمة في المحيط الأطلنطي قابلتي سلحفاة عجوزة قالتلك: يا آريال لازم اقولك السر قبل ما أموت. إنتي مش عارفة أهلك.. أنا يا بنتي أمك الحقيقية.. وأبوكي مش الملك تريتون.. عارفة أبو سحلف اللي شغال في "الخليج": أهو ده أبوكي الحقيقي! *أوصفي لنا مشاعرك بدقة بعد الكلام ده وإيه ح يكون رد فعلك؟*


5- دولفين مسبسب اسمه رامي وقع في حبك بس انتي للأسف مش بتبادليه أي مشاعر.. فهّمتيه بالإشارة مفهمش.. فهّمتيه بصحيح العبارة بردو مفهمش.. في كل بحر لازقلك..  حتى لو طردتيه تلاقيه بعد ساعة واقف بعيد مستنيكي! *هل تعرضت آريال لموقف زي ده قبل كده؟ وإيه تصرفك عموما في الحالة دي؟*


 6- أبوكي الملك تريتون شايف إنك كبرتي والكلام زاد عليكي وعايز يجوّزك.. لكن لازم تختاري بين 3 شخصيات طالبين منه زعنفتك:
- السيد "قرش" الشخصية العنيفة المعروفة...
 - السيد "حوت" الشخصية المفجوعة الشهيرة...
 - "السيد قشطة" الشخصية الكسولة جدا...
​*عايزين ترتيب العرسان التلاتة من حيث الأفضلية؟*


7- أبوكي الملك تريتون مات وجار عليكي الزمن ولازم تنزلي تشتغلي وتجيبي فلوسك بعرق ديلك.. لكن مالقتيش شغل غير في 3 أماكن:
- إما تشتغلي مع *فوزي الأخطبوط *في البحر الأحمر: تخرمي مراكب الصيادين عشان بعد كده ينهبها...
- أو تشتغلي مع *سيد البطريق *في تهريب المخدرات من منطقة البحر الأسود...
- أو تشتغلي رعاشة مع فرقة *ضفدعين نايتس* الموسيقية...​*تختاري إيه من التلاتة مع شرح أسباب القبول والرفض؟*


 8- قاعدة ذات مرة قدام الدكتور في وضعك الحالي ـ متنكرة كبشرية ـ وفجأة لاحظتي وجود حوض سمك كبير في العيادة، وبما إنك فاهمة أصلا لغات البحور سمعتي السمك كله بيصرخ ويناديكي وبيستغيث بيكي عشان تنقذيه من الأسر.. *ح تتصرفي إزاي في الموقف ده؟*


9- لقيتي في قاع المحيط الهادي 5 قواقع في كل قوقعة حبة *لولي* نادرة جدا وغالية جدا.. قررتي تهدي كل جوهرة لبنت من بنات منتدى الكنيسة البشري بتاعنا ده: يا ترى *مين ح يكونوا الخمس بنات دول؟*


 10- وصلتي أبعد نقطة في كل عالم البحور وحسب النبوءة لقيتي أخيرا خاتم سليمان المفقود بالفعل.. مسحتي الخاتم طلعلك العفريت شبيك لبيك.. عندك 5 أمنيات في فرصة لا تتكرر وبعدها يختفي العفريت نهائي.. *ما هي أمنياتك الخمسة*؟


* * *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

> يعني لو فيه مُزة بلطية طالعة كدة متزوقة وبعدين عدت على جوز قراميط


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الوصف ده بشع بجد


ربنامعاكي ياحبوو ياحبيبتي


----------



## Marina coptic (16 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> الجميلة *حبو *أخذتنا كعادتها إلى عالم جميل مثلها.. عالم ديزني الساحر.. وعالم البحار الفاتن.. عالم كامل انتقلنا إليه فجأة في اللحظة التي أعلنت فيها عن شخصيتها: *ألأميرة آريال*، أو آرييل، عروس البحر الصغيرة الجميلة، بنت الملك تريتون ملك البحار، الصديقة الأقرب للسمكة فلاوندر والكابوريا سباستيان، والهدف الدائم للساحرة الشريرة أورسولا.​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا نهار ابياااااااااااض على التعبيرات دى
بجد هفطس من الضحك
ربنا يوفقك يا حبو يا اختشى*


----------



## خادم البتول (16 مايو 2013)

أخيرا فضيت ورقتلكم يا لمضين... عايز بس أرحب بالبنات أحلى الكائنات اللي أول مرة يجمعني معاهم توبيك واحد.. تحديدا *مارينا *و*ميرا* و*مرمر*.. من أكتر الحاجات اللي سببت لي في حياتي ذهول ولحد النهارده لسه بتسبب لي نفس الذهول بنفس القدر هي إن الناس مهما كتروا لا يمكن تلاقي اتنين نسخة من بعض! كل واحد ـ *كل واحد بلا استثناء *ـ ليه شخصيته المميزة وعطره الفريد الذي لا يتكرر مهما كان شبه حد تاني! يعني لا خلاف على براءة ونقاوة وجمال بنات زي حبو ورورو وبنت الكنيسة ـ فقط على سبيل المثال ـ لكن رغم كده تلاقي كل وحدة ايها *شخصيتها وبصمتها وطريقتها وتفردها*، ما بالك باللي مش شبه حد أصلا، ثم ما بالك باللي نوع لوحدها وجنس في ذاتها! شيء فعلا مبهر.. شيء يخليك طول الوقت سارح في ملكوت الله جوا كل واحد، يخليك تركن عقلك ده على جنب اللي بيصنف الناس بسرعة في *خانات *عشان يفهمهم، وبالعكس تحس إنك محتاج عمر بحاله عشان بقلبك تقدر فعلا توصل وتفهم كل قلب قدامك!!! السبح لك يا ربي، معجزة في كل ذرة في الكون!!!



*رسائل خاصة*
*
شقشق*: عندك قراءة مغرضة كالعادة يا سوسة .. أعطيت تقييم للبنات عشان هم اللي حضروا أكتر وشاركوا هنا.. لكن كمان أعطيت *يوليوس *على ما أنا فاكر، غير الأولاد اللي أعطيتهم *خارج* التوبيك ده.. آه منــــك!

*مرمر*: أيوه يا مرمر الكلام ليكي.. نقول تاني قدام الناس: من كل اللي عرفتهم في المنتدى ده وحبيت أبعتلهم تقدير وشكر خاص إنتي *الوحيدة *اللي عمري ما عملت كده معاها رغم رغبتي الحقيقية.. حتى الجميلة *كلدانية *اللي عمر لساني ما جه على لسانها لقيت مرة فرصة وعبّرت في أحد الرسائل عن تقديري.. إنتي الوحيدة اللي عمر الفرصة دي ما لقيتها مش عارف ليه.. لكن لكل شيء زمان ولكل أمر وقت.. وجه وقتك في التقييم البسيط ده. باختصار: *سعيد بلقائك يا قمرتنا ومتابع قلمك وإبداعك وكتابتك دائما*.. (طبعا لسه كتير من الدفعة القديمة... كتيييير أوي ماتشرفتش بلقائهم.. زي الباسمة *جالاكسي *والنقية *روزي *وغيرهم.. بس انتي اللي كنت متابعك من أول يوم). ربنا يحفظك أختي الجميلة ويبارك حياتك. 

*عبود*: لاغيني يا بودي عشان أنا عارفك حساس وبتزعل من الهزار.. إشارة بس صغيرة وأنا ح افهم.. لكن أوعي اليومين دول بالذات يا أستاذي وإلا ح *تشمّت *ناس كتير أوي فينا :smile01.. بالمناسبة عايزك تكلم حد من معارفك في *الإنتربول*، عندنا طلبية صغيرة كده لسه هربانة في موزمبيق عايزين نبعت نجيبها من شعرها.. بتطلع كل يوم والتاني تعمل غارة وترمي صواريخ على التوبيك وبعدين تنزل تغطس تاني في الغابة مع رئيس القبيلة. :smile01

*روز*: زي ما كنت لسه بقول: *إيملي *صحيح توأمتك لكن الفرق بردو واضح.. هي بتيجي عندنا تدينا من محبتها وانتي ما بتجيش.. انتي ما بتجيش ليه؟  أصل هم 3 أسباب مفيش غيرهم! أول مرة شفت الفيلم الأسطوري "*قصر الشوق*" كنت منبهر بالحوار، خاصة لما ذنوبة (نادية لطفي) بتصد سي السيد (عمنا يحيي شاهين)، ساعتها بيسألها عن السبب وبيختصر كل حاجة في 3 كلمات: *كره، وللا تقل، وللا بغدده؟ :smile01
*

[YOUTUBE]_lcpFrii4SY&t=54m[/YOUTUBE]​
*كره، وللا تقل، وللا بغدده*: بداية من الدقيقة *54*، أو مباشرة على هذا الرابط



 * * *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياحبوا بقالي ساعه الا ربع بدقق في الصوره دي
> ومش عارفه هي ايه جنزبيل ولا قرنبيطة


 
زنجبيل و لا رقنبيط!!!
إيه ته يا واثقه ته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

دى جواهر-- اشجارو وورود البحر الى انا عايشا فيه-- ذى الاشجار و الورود الى عندكم فى الجناين كدا--




هو انا طبعا سوابق و اتمسكت كذا مره من بتوع الحفاظ على البيئه هههههههههه
بس الحقيقه انا اكيد مش بقرب جنب اى محميه انا بلملم الى البشر منكم كسروه!
للاسف بيبقم مش عارفين يعوموا و يقوما واقفين على اى حاجه تيجى تحت رجلهم و يكسروا-- انا انزل بئا الملم الى اتكسر -- و اخليه يبقى جميل كدا.
و هبقى احط لك صورتها بعد النظافه--

ههههههههههههههه حلوه رأسه المجنونه بتاعتك الى فى التوقيع و يابا يابا على المجنونه--
فى مجنونه تانيا فى المايا و اهى رقستها---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> الأميرة آريال والملك تريتون،مع فلاوندروسباستيان​
> 
> لكن القصةالمعروفة لا تحكي لنا كل شيء.. ومن الحكايات الكثيرة التي أخفاها ديزني حكايةالأميرة آريال مع حكماء البحر: *عبوديا وبتوليا*، حيث اختطفتها أرسولا ووضعتهاأمامهم في*بحر الظلمات*.. وكان لابد لإنقاذها أن تجيب بعضالأسئلة...​
> 
> * * *​




عبوديا و بتوليا...... فى بحر الظلمات—​






​ 
اههههه يا مفتريين طلعتوا تبع أرسولا​ 




​

افيش رحمه—افيش رأفه—افيش قلب إهىء إهىء إهىء​






​ 

يعنى انا مئسوره دلوقتى فى بحر الظلمات!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *رسائل خاصة*
> 
> *عبود*: لاغيني يا بودي عشان أنا عارفك حساس وبتزعل من الهزار.. إشارة بس صغيرة وأنا ح افهم.. لكن أوعي اليومين دول بالذات يا أستاذي وإلا ح *تشمّت *ناس كتير أوي فينا :smile01.. بالمناسبة عايزك تكلم حد من معارفك في *الإنتربول*، عندنا طلبية صغيرة كده لسه هربانة في موزمبيق عايزين نبعت نجيبها من شعرها.. بتطلع كل يوم والتاني تعمل غارة وترمي صواريخ على التوبيك وبعدين تنزل تغطس تاني في الغابة مع رئيس القبيلة. :smile01


*بازعل من الهزار أزاى ياعم أنت أذا كنت انا قالبها تهريج ؟
كل اللى حصل ان كان عندى شوية ناس بترغى بغباااااااااااء
أستهلكونى لمدة تلات أربع تيام لقدام 
دة بخلاف أن حوبو ( كالعادة ) فرجت عليا الناس وأنا فى المكتب 
مرة الجناينى - مرة الأوفيس بوى - أمبارح فرد الأمن واقف على الباب من بعيد كدة وحاطط أيده ع السلاح
فقصرت معاها أسئلة قبل ما ألبس الكتّافة البيضا 
أنتربول أية ؟ - الدور عليك أنت فى أختيار النون الجاية 
لما تفشل قولى أنت بس .... 
بس تخيل بقى انك لفت نظرى أن شقاوة ما ( عَطتش ) تقييم ؟
طول عمرك بتهدى النفوس
:smile02 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> وقعتي ياعروسة البحر في الحب مع عالم البشر رغم إن اتصالنا بيهم ممنوع وانتي عارفه كدهكويس! قوليلنا يا آريال*إيه أكتر حاجة بتحبيها في البشر؟ إيه اللي بيميّـز**البشر؟*​


*الى بيميز البش يا سيدى.. الى بيميز البشر---*
*إنهم يقدروا يحسوا بشعور السمك و يشوفوا اماكن حياتهم و يتمتعوا بالمايه و يقدروا يعوموا—و فى نفس الوقت كمان يقدروا يحسوا بشعور الطيورو هى بتطير و يشوفوا اماكن حياتهم—و كمان يروحوا الفضاء **J*​*لكن انا بزعانفى مش هقدر اطلع على الارض و امشى و اتمشى و اجرى على الرمله وفى الجناين....*
*علشان كدا اتمنيت رجلين*
*



*



> 2- *مين هم أقرب الأصدقاء*لآريال تحت الماء.. ومين أكترالكائنات اللي*بتكرهها أو بتخاف منها*؟​


 




​ 
*اقرب الاصدقاء كل انواع السمك و الزحالف الجميله و الملونه و خصوصا الصغيرين–و القواقع و الكبوريات النونوالى منهم بيستخبه فى القواقع- و حلزونات البحر و الكائنات اللزيزه الصغيره--*




​ 
*لكن مش بكره—بس بخاف من الاسماك الكبيييره المفترسه الغامقه اللون—الى بتلاقيها طلعالك كدا من المكان الغامق الى مش باينله ارض او نهايه فى البحر—بتلاقى فجئه من وسط السواد لقيت حاجه بتتحرك و جايه عليك و فجئا تشوف صفين سنان قدامك—و محبش بردوا تعابين البحر---*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> في مضيق بابالمندب ومضيق هرمز وفي أكتر من ناصية معروفة زادت جدا ظاهرة التحرش... احكي لنابحكم خبرتك عن*المعاكسات*اللي في البحر.. يعني لو فيه مُزة بلطية طالعة كدةمتزوقة وبعدين عدت على جوز قراميط: *إيه اللي ممكن تسمعه وهي عايمة؟ وهل مستوى**القراميط الاجتماعي بيفرق في الألفاظ والكلام؟*​




---مممممم
* ايوا يا زعنف يا جاامد—
* اموت انا فى ضربت الديل و هى متنرفزه ههههههههههههههههه
*احلى عروسه بحر فيكم الى زعنفتها فيها نقطه حمراء—طبعا كلنا هنبص فى وقت واحد على نفسنا و مش هتطلع و لا واحده فينا زعنفتها فيها نقطه حمراء هههههههههههههههه و شكلهنا هيبقى ااااااهبل ههههههههههه
يعنى و كلام من ده-----​ 
طبعا مستوا القراميط الإجتماعى بيفرق فى الافاظ و الكلام—​ 
الى من حتى هاى كلاس مش هيعاكس—
ممكن يقول" يا حتت مرون جلاسيه" هههههه
بس هو بيبقى واخد على الخروج و الاصحاب و كدا مش عنده حرمان—​ 
و الى من حته تانيا هيقول" اااه يا حتت الزبده السايه و القشطه النايحه" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يعنى بيبقى كمان معظم خروجاته مع السمك الشباب بس و البنوتات مش بيشوفوهم غير و هما معديين كدا فبيبقى عندهم حرماان...​ 
الله يسامحك يا حقنه يا الى فى بالى على الاسئله الى مش لقيالها رض دى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 


4-


> ذات مرة وانتي عايمة في المحيط الأطلنطي قابلتي سلحفاةعجوزة قالتلك: يا آريال لازم اقولك السر قبل ما أموت. إنتي مش عارفة أهلك.. أنا يابنتي أمك الحقيقية.. وأبوكي مش الملك تريتون.. عارفة أبو سحلف اللي شغال في "الخليج": أهو ده أبوكي الحقيقي! *أوصفي لنا**مشاعرك بدقة بعد الكلام ده وإيه ح يكون رد فعلك؟*​



ههنك فى الاول من الصدمه و بعد ما ابداء اجمع
هحس ان عيونى كلها هتتملى دموع 
هقول لها يا حبيبت قلبى يا امى و هاخدها فى حضنى—اكيد محتاجه تحس بحب و حنان علشان كدا إخترعت القصه دى—
لإنى هكون متئكده إنى مش بنتها الحقيقيه لإنها فصيله تانيا خالص—هى و جوزها زحالف—و انا عروسه بحر—تيجى إسااى تى بئااا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​






​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> *دولفين مسبسب اسمه رامي وقع في حبك بس انتي للأسف مش بتبادليه أي مشاعر.. فهّمتيه بالإشارةمفهمش.. فهّمتيه بصحيح العبارة بردو مفهمش.. في كل بحر لازقلك.. حتى لو طردتيهتلاقيه بعد ساعة واقف بعيد مستنيكي! هل تعرضت آريال لموقف زي ده قبل كده؟ وإيهتصرفك عموما في الحالة دي؟*​




أريال شافت مواقف هباب من دى كتييير L
اريال مشكلتها فى قلبها مشكله كبيره اوى اوى--- مش بتقدر تستحمل إنها تكون سبب فى حزن حد—
ممكن تستحمل انها تبقى حزينه بسبب اى حد ده مش مشكله بتقدر عليه—بس انها تبقى سبب فى عزاب و حزن و كسر قلب حد—
ده بئا يبقى كإن فى حد ماسك سكينه و عمل ينتف قشر زعانفها قشرايه قشرايه و هى تنزف----
هتفضل تحاول معاه لحد ما يفهم--- ده غير بئا إحتمال كبير اوى اوى تقعد مع نفسها و تشوف كدا هى ليه مش بتبادله نفس الشعور!! و ايه سبب حبه الكبيير اوى ده—يمكن إسراره المميت ده يخليها تحبه!!​ 
بس لو طلع مؤزى و بداء يهدد انه هياخدها يعنى هياخدها بالغصب بالعفيه هتبقه ليه—و قعد يهددها انه من قوات الامن المراكز الكبيره و انه متحاولش تستعطفه لانه عادى بيحضر تنفيز الاعدام على السمك المجرم—بتعليقه من ديله بره المايه و بيشوفهم و هما يخرجوا انفاسهم الاخيره – ساعتها بئا اريل هتيقن انه مختل عقليا و هتطر اسفتا تقول لباباها الملك ترريتون ملك البحار و هو هتيصرف J​ 








> 6- أبوكيالملك تريتون شايف إنك كبرتي والكلام زاد عليكي وعايز يجوّزك.. لكن لازم تختاري بين 3 شخصيات طالبين منه زعنفتك:
> - السيد "قرش" الشخصية العنيفة المعروفة...
> - السيد "حوت" الشخصية المفجوعة الشهيرة...
> - "السيد قشطة" الشخصية الكسولة جدا...
> *عايزين ترتيب العرسان التلاتة من حيث**الأفضلية؟*​






*يخبر اسوح عليا.. ليه بس كدا—*
*مكتوب عليا انقى من تلات مواكيس!*​ 
*مينفعش يعنى ارفضهم كلهم و اروح اترهبن فى ديرسمكهرات الشهير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*او اعصر لمونه و اعتبره صليب وااااااااااااء*​ 
*ممممممم ممممممم مممممممم *




*الترتيب من حيث الافضليه يا حقنه – اااقصد يا بتوليا –*
*نفس الترتيب الى انت عارضه كدا----*​ 
*اولا القرش العنيف **J*
*لانى بشوف ان العنيف ده بيبقى عنده نقص للحنان و المحبه—فيمكن اقدر انا املاء النقص ده و على الاقل يبقى كويس معايا انا و عنيف مع الاخرين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*ثانيا الحوت المفجوع--- هو مفجوع اه بس مش بيدق—يعنى لو انا شاطره بئا احط قدامه خضروات و فواكه طبيعيه كلها علشان كل ما بيفتح بقه ياكل اكل صحى و ميزدش وزنه اوى---- هههههههههه هو بياكل كتير اه بس نشيط و حركته كبيره—*​ 
*ثالثا بئا احبوووووووششششش احبووووش—*
*هعصر على نفسى اللمونه تانيا ساعتها بئا مش عارفا هعمل ايه –*
*هعيش حياتى انا فى نشاط و و و هكشف راسى و ادعى على حد كدا كان السبب—هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
​*و ممكن بابا يلاقينى هربت و رجعت له و انا متجوزه الدرفيل المسبسب رامى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه و احطه قدام البحر الواقع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> أبوكي الملك تريتون مات وجار عليكي الزمن ولازمتنزلي تشتغلي وتجيبي فلوسك بعرق ديلك.. لكن مالقتيش شغل غير في 3أماكن:
> - إما تشتغلي مع*فوزي الأخطبوط*في البحر الأحمر: تخرمي مراكب الصيادين عشان بعد كدهينهبها...
> - أو تشتغلي مع*سيد**البطريق*في تهريب المخدرات من منطقة البحر الأسود...
> - أو تشتغلي رعاشة مع فرقة*ضفدعين نايتس*الموسيقية...
> *تختاري إيه من التلاتة مع شرح أسباب القبول والرفض؟*​





​​​*هو انت افكارك كلها هباب كدا---*طبعا فى بحر الظلمات -- اتوقع إيه بئا احسن من كدا---​ 

اختار يا سيدى انى اشتغل رعاشه .. اهو.. اسمها شغلانه حلال بكسب من عرق ديلى ههههههههههههههههه و اشغل كبوريتى صحبتى معايا 
هو يطبل 




و انا ارقص


 
لكن اخرم مراكب كدا فيها ضرر و ممكن ارواح تروح و ده غير الفلوس حرام مسروقه—و اهرب مخضرات بردوا هضر سمك و ممكن اتسبب فى موت و تعاطى سمك شاب لسا فى ريعان شبابه و اضيع حياته—و يبقى كسب حراام-​ 
لكن لما اكون رعاشه انا مش بجبر حد يجى يتفرج عليا ! الى هيجى هيكون جاى بموح إرادته—و انا بقى ساعتها اقدر احافظ على نفسى كويس و اقطع ديل و زعنفت الى يتعرضلى. ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> 8- قاعدة ذات مرة قدام الدكتور في وضعك الحالي ـ متنكرة كبشريةـ وفجأة لاحظتي وجود حوض سمك كبير في العيادة، وبما إنك فاهمة أصلا لغات البحورسمعتي السمك كله بيصرخ ويناديكي وبيستغيث بيكي عشان تنقذيه من الأسر.. *ح تتصرفي إزاي في الموقف ده؟*​




*هنقظه طبعا طبعا طبعا—*
*إما هقنع السمك إنه هنا فى امان و دلع و هخليه يحب إنه يفضل فى الحوض متهنى و مفيش سمك قرش ممكن يهجم عليه الاكل بيجيلوا لحد عنده—*​

*بس لو لقيت إن نفسيته مش متقبله ابدا و مش مقتنعه—هجيب كيس معايا و هعبيهم فى ثوانى و اخدهم و اجرى لاقرب بحر بئا و اطلق سراحهم---- ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

*هو مينفعش نحزف اخر سؤالين؟؟*
* و لازم اسامى يعنى اعضاء *
*؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اقرب الاصدقاء و القواقع و الكبوريات النونو*​





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طبعا مستوا القراميط الإجتماعى بيفرق فى الافاظ و الكلام—*​





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ده بئا يبقى كإن فى حد ماسك سكينه و عمل ينتف قشر زعانفها قشرايه قشرايه*​





> *مينفعش يعنى ارفضهم كلهم و اروح اترهبن فى ديرسمكهرات الشهير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *او اعصر لمونه و اعتبره صليب وااااااااااااء*


:t11:  :t11:  :t11:  :t11:  :t11: :t11:
*
أقفلوا التوبيك 
أقفل يا عم أنا اللى غلطااااااااااان
حقك عليا يا حوبو
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مرة أعملها 
فرجتى عليا الشارع 
منك للأخطبوط فوزى يا شيخة 
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 مايو 2013)

شوفي يا حبو إنتي عامله عرض غير عادي ولا يمكن مقاطعته :smile01.. لولا إنك سألتي.. لدرجة إن أنا مش ح ارجع غير بليل بتعليق صغير ـ مؤقتا ـ وبحيث إن الناس كلها تاخد وقتها وتستمتع بالإجابات الرهيبة دي.. أما سؤالك فطبعا *لا يمكن حذف *أي أسئلة. لكن ممكن أسهّل لك سؤال البنات: ممكن تختاري *عشرة *بدل خمسة، بشرط يكونوا *بالترتيب *ـ ترتيب مكانتهم في قلبك. يعني إما تختاري *خمسة بدون ترتيب*، أو *عشرة بالترتيب*.. انتي حرة . كمان بمناسبة سؤال الأمنيات: ممنوع "فلثفة" زي ما قال عبود قبل كده.. يعني ماتقوليش مثلا أتمنى "السلام يعم العالم"، لا انتي ولا ميت عفريت ح تحققوا الأمنية دي! :smile01 عايزين أمنيات شخصية واقعية تتنفذ فورا. العفريت أصلا مش فاضيلك.. معاكي ربع ساعة تختاري.. متابع وميرسي يا قمر على إجاباتك الجميلة. :16_4_10:

* * *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> 9- لقيتي في قاع المحيط الهادي 5 قواقع في كل قوقعة حبة*لولي*نادرة جدا وغاليةجدا.. قررتي تهدي كل جوهرة لبنت من بنات منتدى الكنيسة البشري بتاعنا ده: يا ترى*مين ح يكونوا الخمس بنات دول؟*​


 
*اولا بئا هقوم اخد الخمس لؤلؤات دى و اوديهم عند سمكه المنشار صحبتى—هخليها تجبهملى انصاص—*​ 





​ 





​*و يبقى عندى 10 انصاص لولى نادر جدا و غالى جدا—*
*هدى بئا يا سيدى*
*دونا نبيل- شقشق- وايت-ارينى - نفينا- ديزىو املى توئم هيتقاسمو فى نص واحده - واثقه – نيتتا- كريما- انت شعبى-*​

*رورو بئا سيبالها نص واحده مع رأيس القبيله فى الموزنبيق—هو ادانى نص(هبقى اديه لاملى علشان تطلع بنص كامل هى و ديزى) و النص التانى ليها هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ادينى حلتها لوحدى و شكرا لعرضك :gy0000:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> لدرجة إن أنا مش ح ارجع غير بليل بتعليق صغير ـ مؤقتا ـ​



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ....ابوس أيدك
مش ناقصة فرجة الناس عليا بالليل كمان 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

*هو سؤال نمره 9 ده فخ كبييير اوى-- متقلقوش يا بناات انا متفقه مع رأيس قبيله الموزنبيق هيظبتنا كلنا --*

*انا معنديش امنيات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*اعمل إيه طيب*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

> وصلتي أبعد نقطة في كل عالم البحور وحسب النبوءة لقيتي أخيرا خاتم سليمان المفقود بالفعل.. مسحتي الخاتم طلعلك العفريت شبيك لبيك.. عندك 5 أمنيات في فرصة لا تتكرر وبعدها يختفي العفريت نهائي.. *ما هي أمنياتك الخمسة*؟



مممممممم
بما انى أريل 
امنياتى هتكون ان يبقى ليا ديل سمكه لما المس المايا-- و لما اطلع و انشف تبقى لى رجلين بشر عاديين ههههههههههههههههههههههه

امنيه تانيا بئا انى ابشر كل قبال سمك البحر برب المجد--

امنيه تالتا إنه بما إن فى البحر فى مناطق فقيره كتير يدينى عمله بحريه كثيييييييييييييييييييييره ابقى انا حره التنفيز فيها و اعدى كل يوم على شارع و اوزع--

الله يسامحكم--
 الامنيه الرابعه و الخامسه هطلب منه يمشى و اول سمكتين يشوفهم بائسين اوى يسئلهم عن امنيه ليهم و يحققها لهم---
بس كدا هون--

مشوفش حد فيكم بيحدفنى برمله و لا قواقع ماشى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 اروح العب مع اصحابى شويييه


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

* انا حاولت افهم الموضوع عن اية . الظاهر انا من كوكب تانى او انتم بتكلموا لغة   تانية 
 هو الموضوع عن اية حد يفهمنا يا جماعة 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

*الموضوع عن أن كل عضوة بتدخل تتخيل لنا هى كان نفسها تكون مين
أو بتحب مين من الشخصيات النسائية وكان نفسها تكون زيها
أو معجبة بيها وبطريقة أدائها فى الحياة 
حوبو بقى قلبت لنا كل الموازين وفوجئنا بيها بتختار 
شخصية كارتونية
بس كدة 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

شوفى بئا يا واثقا بعد ما تتنظف بتبقى حلوه إزاى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

كنت بفكر احط بقيت الصور بس الحقيقه شكه لحسن وزاره البيئه و حمايه المحميات الطبيعه لتيجى تئبض عليا متلبسه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا كدا خلصت دووورىىىىى
 ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خادم البتول (16 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا كدا خلصت دووورىىىىى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه




ماشي يا قمر.. وأنا مقدرش أتأخر عليكي .. أول ما وصفتي القراميط بتعاكس إزاي (*ايوا يا زعنف يا جاامد ـ اموت انا فى ضربت الديل وهى متنرفزه*) عرفت إنك ح تتألقي :smile01.. إجاباتك كانت ذكية.. منتهى الذكاء وحسن التصرف، غير المعايشة للحالة البحرية، بالإضافة طبعا لخفة الظل. أنا ح اكتبلك رسالة طويييييلة بس مش دلوقت.. دي ح تبقا تقريري النهائي. بس حبيت أقولك أد إيه استمتعت بإجاباتك. :16_4_10:

حسب ما أعلنت قبل كده أنا ح اكتفي بالجولة دي لأنها كانت بالفعل طويلة وعشر أسئلة. أشكرك لأنك جاوبتيهم كلهم. بالتالي إنتي لسه ليكي *جولة تانية *مع عبود، بعدها أرجع *بتقريري *أو برسالتي الطويلة، بعدها عبود يضع *تقريره النهائي *ولمساته الختامية. الحقيقة عن نفسي مش عايز بنتهي الحوار الجميل ده معاكي، خاصة إنك دخلتي الحالة بالفعل، غير إنها لحظة نادرة وجميلة وذكرى رائعة عند كل واحد فينا وعند كل المتابعين. لكن على أي حال لسه بدري، لسه *عبوديا *داخل، غير إني كده كده ح اعتبرك دايما *عروسة البحور* الجميلة. 


من هنا لحد نهاية الحوار أتمنى البنات وكل المتابعين يبدأوا يشاركوا برأيهم: *هل نجحت حبو إنها تكون آريال بالفعل*؟ هل فعلا شخصية حبو قريبة من الشخصية اللي اختارتها، وبالتالي نجحت في تصويرها وتقديمها في الواقع؟ 

عدا ذلك مش فاضل غير أشكرك يا أجمل آريال مرة تانية.. وأنقل الميكروفون إلى صديقي *عبود *ليبدأ جولته الثانية.

​* * *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

خلصنا من بتوليا -- رجع لنا عبوديا-- هتفضلو تلفوا حوليا لحد امتى بئا --
 إمتى هتطلقونى حره 
 هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> عدا ذلك مش فاضل غير أشكرك يا أجمل آريال مرة تانية.. وأنقل الميكروفون إلى صديقي *عبود *ليبدأ جولته الثانية.
> ​


*[FONT=&quot]لأ كدة مافيش جولة تانية ...أنا أكتففففيت واستويت منها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كفاية فرجة خلق الله عليا لمدة يومين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تعليق طبعا على حوبو لأنها أختارت شخصيتها اللى حاسة بيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاوبت على كل الأسئلة " بذكاء " عجبنى جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونجحت بأمتياز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتبقى تعليقات الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتبقى على حضرتك أختيار العضوة التالية [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلصنا من بتوليا -- رجع لنا عبوديا-- هتفضلو تلفوا حوليا لحد امتى بئا --
> إمتى هتطلقونى حره
> هههههههههههههههه​


*خلاص يا أريال ....أنتى حُرة ...هو انا مجنو
أخليكى تكملى بعد اللى عملتيه فيا دة ؟؟؟
يُمهل ولا يُهمل
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 مايو 2013)

طيب أهو عبوديا طلع راجل ذوق وكريم وأفرج عنك واداكي كمان تقدير *امتياز *يا حبو  

يبقا ليكي عندي رسالة "معتبرة" الليلة بمشيئة ربنا أو بكره الصبح بالكتير.. ده طبعا غير رسائل المعجبين يا قمر.


الاختيار لسه معاك يا أستاذنا ومع باقي الأعضاء.. أنا سيبني أمارس هوايتي في "*اكتشاف الذهب*".. كل نجمتين تلاتة كده لاغيني أبعت لك أحد الوجوه "*المختبئة*"، أو "*الصامتة*"، أو "*الجديدة*". 

بالتالي حضّر مع الأعضاء براحتك، بس ع الخاص.. هنا أرجوك تسيبنا مع حالة حبو الجميلة دي لحد بكره على الأقل.. (حاسس إن حبو عامله لي دماغ! :smile01) المهم يا برنس كل اللي عايزة منك تبعت لي اسم الضيفة، بس الأهم كمان اسم "الشخصية" أول *أول *ما تعرفه. 


* * *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلاص يا أريال ....أنتى حُرة ...هو انا مجنو*
> *أخليكى تكملى بعد اللى عملتيه فيا دة ؟؟؟*
> *يُمهل ولا يُهمل*​


 





 يلهههوووىى
 شوف الراجل الى بيتهمنى زووورا-- اى والله زووورا
 انى انا السبب فى فضيحتوا فى المنتيكا ههههههههههههههه
 المهم انى حرره
:94:
 اشكرك يا رب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب أهو عبوديا طلع راجل ذوق وكريم وأفرج عنك واداكي كمان تقدير *امتياز *يا حبو
> 
> يبقا ليكي عندي رسالة "معتبرة" الليلة بمشيئة ربنا أو بكره الصبح بالكتير.. ده طبعا غير رسائل المعجبين يا قمر.
> 
> ...


 
حبو؟؟؟




إلا هى مييين حبو دى--
انا اريال ههههههههههه

انا فى مشكله -- حد يرجعنى شخصيتى تانى هههههههههههههههههههه

اصل الحقيقه جمييل هذا الإحاس إن الواحد يبقى نص سمكه





سلام بئا و فرحت بوجودى معاكم و انا اررريل

كنننتم مع ارييل و اصدقااائهاااا





سلااااااام-- مستنيا رساالتك الطوييله بتوليااااا
سلام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> زنجبيل و لا رقنبيط!!!
> إيه ته يا واثقه ته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> دى جواهر-- اشجارو وورود البحر الى انا عايشا فيه-- ذى الاشجار و الورود الى عندكم فى الجناين كدا--
> ...


معلش ياحبو العتب عالنظر بقي :smile02

ومستنيه الصورة اللي هتحطيها بعد النظافة :08:

بالنسبة لرقصة المجنونه فأكيد رقصة اللي  في الميه احلي:smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)

*انا سمعت ان فيه تقييم من الاعضاء .. و بما ان العضوة هى حبيبة قلبى اللى قاعدة و مربعة و واخدة راحتها 24 قيراط :love45: .. فلازمن لازمن اقيمها :t25:

أريال و حبو وجهين لعملة واحدة بجد .. أبدعت فى أختيار الشخصية زى ما أبدع ربنا فى خلق قلبها الجميل .. أريال بنوتة طموحة كونها عروسة بحر ممنعهاش من انها تحلم انها فى يوم تمشى و تضحى عشان تحقق حلمها .. ذكية بريئة جميلة شكلاً و قلبًا .. مرحة و بسيطة .. ممتعة:08: .. و حبو زيها بالظبط .. قمر على شاكلة انسان .. قلب ملاك و عقل امرأة حنونة و ذكية جدًا و ضمير طفل نقى .. ضحكتها تسحر .. كلماتها ذكية و رقيقة و صوتها أرق .. طموحة لابعد الحدود و إن مكانش ليها امنيات فهى نفسها امنية بنات كتير اوى تتمنى توصلها فى يوم .. زيها زى زهرة الفل الصغيرة اما تتحط فى مكان تبقى ريحته كلها جمييييييلة مع انها زهرة صغيرة خالص:flowers: .. بس تأثيرها كبير .. 

بس للاسف مش كل يوم بنقابل عروسة بحر .. ولا كل يوم هنقابل بنوتة زى حبو *


----------



## Marina coptic (16 مايو 2013)

*براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو عليكى يا حبو
ابدعتى
ربنا يوفقك *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

اجماعة اجماعة 
انا شوفت كل حاجة
انى افهم كلمة
مافهمتش حاجة خالص
خالص
اية بقى ها ها


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

*,.*

فيه حآجآت كدآ برهـ مجآل آلتقييم
مآينفعش نسأل هى آلشمس أشرقت بشكل كويس آلنهآردة .. هى علطول مشرقة ونورهآ بيشع فى كل شئ
زى حبو كدآ فى مكآن ووقت مآ تبقى موجودة , بتتألق وتشع تلقآئية ومحبة *^_^*


*عآيزة أقولكـ حبو إنتِ قآدرة على إسعآد أسوء آلنآس مزآجاً *






*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

> *عآيزة أقولكـ حبو إنتِ قآدرة على إسعآد أسوء آلنآس مزآجاً *


وانا بضم صوتي لصوت سكروته
ربنا يخليكي ياحبو للنكديين واللي مزاجهم متقلب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شوفى بئا يا واثقا بعد ما تتنظف بتبقى حلوه إزاى


الله دي امورة خالص
تصدقي فيها ملامح مني وانا في يوم العيد:smile02


----------



## خادم البتول (16 مايو 2013)

الكلام كتير، غالبا أكتر مما يتخيل أي حد! .. ولأن الكلام كتير لازم أختصر كتير. بالتالي مش ح اتكلم النهارده عن الأميرة آريال، ولا ح اتكلم عن الإجابات الذكية الرائعة، ولا حتى ح اتكلم عن القفشات اللماحة المرحة. الشيء الأبرز والمفاجئ بالنسبة لي كان استخدام حبو المستمر *للصور*، مع مراعاة إن الصور تعبر دايما عن كلامها ومواقفها المختلفة! الأسلوب ده من حبو مش بس كان مدهش، قدم لنا "فيلم" جديد لآريال بمعايشة حية، على الأقل من ناحيتها، ومش بس ساهم في إحساس البهجة الجميل في كل رسايلها، إنما كان *إبداع *في ذاته ماخطرش بالطبع لا على بالي ولا على بال عبود في التحضير المبدئي.. بالتالي حبو في الحقيقة أثرت التجربة كلها فوق ما نتصور. احنا بالطبع كنا عارفين إنها ح تثري الحوار بمجرد وجودها ومشاركتها، لكن لمسات إضافية صغيرة منها ـ زي موضوع الصور ده ـ خلى اللقاء كله بالفعل يتجاوز أي توقع كان عندنا!

لكن بعيدا عن آريال ـ ونظرا لأني لازم اختصر كلام كتير زي ما أشرت ـ ح انتقل مباشرة *لشخصية *حبو نفسها.. بعضكم يمكن عارف إن أول "قراءة" للشخصية عندي بتعتمد كتير على الاسم والصورة اللي كل عضو بيختارهم يعبر بيهم عن نفسه، وطبعا الصورة هي العنصر الأهم.. النهارده ولأول مرة ح اشارك الجميع: يا ترى الصورة اللي اختارتها حبو بتقولنا إيه عنها؟






*طفلة*: بكل معاني الطفولة.. *ووردة*: بكل معاني الجمال!

لكن فيه في الصورة دي شيء مهم وفريد من نوعه، ويمكن يكون بدون مبالغة أحد *المفاتيح *الرئيسية لفهم شخصية حبو. الشيء الفريد في الصورة هو إن البنت ببساطة مش بتبص ناحية *الكاميرا*، ويمكن تكون حتى مش عارفه إنها بتتصور. البنت يتشم الوردة و"عايشة" معاها، بتبتسم لها ومستمتعة بيها، وكل ده بغض النظر تماما عن "*وضعها*" في الكادر أو "*شكلها*" في الصورة النهائية!

بعبارة أخرى: *الطفلة* / *حبو *مش منشغلة كتير بصورتها في العالم! طبعا كل الرموز دي بتكون لا واعية لما بنختار صورنا، لكنها بتكون حقيقية جدا. حبو من زمان ـ على سبيل المثال ـ وهي عارفة إنها بتغلط في العربي وبتلخبط في أبسط قواعد الإملاء، ومن زمان وهي بالطبع تتمنى ماتغلطش، لكن إجمالا في النهاية لسه بتغلط و ح تفضل تغلط.. ليه؟ حبو تقدر في شهر واحد تتعلم تكتب عربي ممتاز.. لكنها ببساطة في أعماقها كل ده بالنسبة لها *مش مهم*.. مش مهم "*كاميرا*" الناس بتصور إيه.. مش مهم "شكلها" إيه و"صورتها" إيه أمام العالم.. مش مهم رأي الناس في العربي والإملاء أو في أي شيء بتعمله.. المهم هو الوردة: لحظة الجمال والعطر ولحظة استمتاعها بيها وبنفسها وبالحياة كلها!


عشان كده حبو تقدر تربي كل الحيوانات *بغض النظر *الناس بتربي إيه *ورأي الناس إيه *في اللي هي بتربيه.. عشان كده تقدر تنزل البحر وتشوف اللي محدش بيشوفه وكمان تقتنيه وتاخده تغسله وتحتفي بيه *وتكشف *لنفسها جماله، وبالطبع بدون أي أنانية منها، لأن العالم لو طلب يشاركها الجمال ده هي بدون تردد بتشاركه، بل بالعكس تتمنى تشاركه.. وأخيرا عشان كده تقدر تيجي منتدى زي ده وتصمد وتستمر مهما كانت عواصف وسموم الكلام اللي ممكن تتعرض لها واللي غيرها ما يحتملهاش.. في كل الحالات هي *لا *يعنيها *الكادر والصورة*.. *أي صورة *من أي نوع.. في كل الحالات هي فقط مع لحظة جمال خاصة، لحظة جمال هي بس اللي بتكتشفها وبتشوفها وبتعرف توصلها وتحسها وتحبها ـ في وردة، في حيوان غريب، في شعب مرجانية مهجورة، أو في قلب صديق محب!


سلام سلام ألفين سلام.. رغم اختصاري: طال الكلام.......
على قلب دافي، أبيض وصافي، يوعد يوافي، ولا يوم يجافي... آه يا حبو ياللي: بدر التمام! آه يا حسنه ياللي: ولا في المنام! كان بدّي أشرح.. معنى الغرام! كان بدي افسر.. لولا الملام! يكفيني اقولك.. ألفين سلام.. دانا رغم اختصاري..... طال الكلام! 


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2013)

*ايه ده اغيب يوم اجى الاقى كل دى صفح يا ظالمة 
ما علينا نرجع لحبوا حبيبة قلبى 
انا لسة جايه مقرتش كتير من اجاباتك بس موت من الضحك 
مش عارفة لما اكمل هيجرالى ايه ربنا يستر 
كنتى متالقة يا حبوا وجميلة وخفة دمك ملهاش مثيل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2013)

عندنا  طلبية صغيرة كده لسه هربانة في موزمبيق عايزين نبعت نجيبها من شعرها..  بتطلع كل يوم والتاني تعمل غارة وترمي صواريخ على التوبيك وبعدين تنزل تغطس  تاني في الغابة مع رئيس القبيلة. :smile01

*حد بينده عليا مين دى اللى بتقول عليها دى ها مين 
انا مش راجعة تانى من موزمبيق 
الجو عجبنى هناك يلا بقى يا حبوا خلصتى جولتك تعاليلى بقى 
النور قاطع هنا ع طوووووووول
نفسى اشوف حد ابيض ولا حتى اخضر مش لاقيه 
تعاليلى يا حبوووووووووا
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2013)

حبو .. ابدعتي ماشاء الله عايشه في الخيال كويس.. الله يحفظك ويسعدك ويخليك لعين ترجيك


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

حبو حبيبت قلبي الجميلة ميرسي كتير ع نص اللؤلؤة دية احلى هدية من ارق بنوتة٧
شفت مشاركاتك كلها و استمتعت كتير و انا بقراها
و حسيت انك اريال عروسة البحر الجميلة
ربنا يوفقك حبو او اريال الجميلة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2013)

*بس إنتى طلعتى مية من تحت تبن يا حبو
يسلم إيديكى
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بعد الأستمتاع بحبو واريال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هناخد فترة أستراحة من الضحك شوية وفرصة للى مقراش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركات " المميتة " بتاعتها ...يقرا على مهله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونمخمخ فى الضيفة الجاية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت وعود بالمشاركة من بنات ....فيه اللى عندها أمتحانات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى وراها شوية مشغوليات بسيطة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هننتظرهم سوا ....علشان يكونوا متفرغين لينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى عضوتين تانيين ( وعد منى ) تهلكوا من الضحك معاهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة غير عضوة تالتة بقى بس مختفية مننا بقى لها فترة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عرفت أوصل لها .... هتتفرجوا على أحلى توبيك فى منتدياتك يامصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة غير انكم هتتفرجوا على " عوبد " و " البتول " وهما بيتبهدلوا منها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأعتراف بالحق فضلييية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فترة أستراحة قصيرة ...ولنا عودة بإذن ربنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2013)

>





> *روز*: زي ما كنت لسه بقول: *إيملي *صحيح توأمتك لكن الفرق بردو واضح.. هي بتيجي عندنا تدينا من محبتها وانتي ما بتجيش.. انتي ما بتجيش ليه؟  أصل هم 3 أسباب مفيش غيرهم! أول مرة شفت الفيلم الأسطوري "*قصر الشوق*" كنت منبهر بالحوار، خاصة لما ذنوبة (نادية لطفي) بتصد سي السيد (عمنا يحيي شاهين)، ساعتها بيسألها عن السبب وبيختصر كل حاجة في 3 كلمات: *كره، وللا تقل، وللا بغدده؟ :smile01
> *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_lcpFrii4SY&t=54m[/YOUTUBE]​
> ...


بالصدفة لفتت نظرى رسالتك ديه ليا , ورغم انى مش هبقا موجودة فترة معرفش قد ايه , بس كان لازم اوضح الامور بما ان الكلام متوجه ليا 
اولا , اشكرك على سؤالك , ثانيا انا اعترض بشدة على افتراض ( كره ) من ضمن الفرضيات اللى حطتها , كره ديه كلمة صعبة اوى اوى ,كره لمين وليه ؟

عدم وجودى فى الموضوع بالرغم من اعجابى الشديد بفكرته , وكمان بمشاركات حبو الجميلة اللى قلبها اجمل قلب قابلته فى حياتى وبقول كده بجد 
الا انى اعتقد ان وجودى هيضايق الاستاذ عبود , لان احنا كان بينا اتفاق قديم , صحيح انا كسرت الاتفاق ده قبل كده وهو كمان كسره , لكن ديه كانت حاجات ليها اسبابها , علشان كده انا مش بحب اضايق حد , فكل واحد يرجع لقواعده سالما افضل بدل ما يضايق غيره بوجوده , صح ؟
لكن لاهو كره ولا تقل ولا بغدده , ولا اى حاجة :08::08: 
وفكرة الموضوع جميلة , استمروا فيها :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الا انى اعتقد ان *وجودى **هيضايق* الاستاذ عبود , لان احنا كان بينا اتفاق قديم ,


*مستحييييييييييييييييييييل 
كلام لا أساس له من الصحة 
تنورينا وتشرفينا طبعاً وقطعاً وتشفيتاً
وبعدين أتفاق أية ؟!!!!
عليا الطلاق ما فاكر
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2013)

كلمة بوجهها لحبو , انتى جميلة ياحبو , والشخصية اللى اخترتيها تنطبق عليكى بجد , انا لسه مقرتش كل مشاركاتك بس انا متوقعة انتى قد ايه جميلة , انتى اجمل قلب قابلته , مش عارفه اذا كان ينفع اهديكى اغنية فى الموضوع ولا استاذ عبود وخادم البتول هيتضايقو ,  انتى اجمل حبو عرفتها فقولت معلش اكسر القواعد وهما يعاقبونى بقا 


ياهوا روح وقلو , قلو كتير اشتقتلو لو بدو عمرى كلو بعطيه 
ولما يا حب ترده راح كمل عمرى حدو نارى تطفيلو بردو ودفيه 
ردو يا هوا لعندى قصرلى المسافات حامل بأيدى وردة اهات وذكريات 



[YOUTUBE]9ursCuM3BkI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اولا بئا هقوم اخد الخمس لؤلؤات دى و اوديهم عند سمكه المنشار صحبتى—هخليها تجبهملى انصاص—*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لالالالالالا 
ماليش دعوه ياحبو
انا عاوزه اللؤلوؤه كلها
:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2013)

> 6- أبوكي الملك تريتون شايف إنك كبرتي والكلام زاد عليكي وعايز يجوّزك.. لكن لازم تختاري بين 3 شخصيات طالبين منه زعنفتك:





> - السيد "قرش" الشخصية العنيفة المعروفة...
> - السيد "حوت" الشخصية المفجوعة الشهيرة...
> - "السيد قشطة" الشخصية الكسولة جدا...
> ​*عايزين ترتيب العرسان التلاتة من حيث الأفضلية؟*



*يالهووووووووي ياحبو
عرفتي تردي علي الاسئله المرعبه دي ازاي
انا منك اسيب المنتدي واهرب ههههههههههههه
خادم عاوز يأكلك للحوت وسيد قشطه
بالراحه حبه حبه علي حبو  ياخادم 
طب بالزمه انا اللي اتسرعت مش انتي هههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *يالهووووووووي ياحبو*
> *عرفتي تردي علي الاسئله المرعبه دي ازاي*
> *انا منك اسيب المنتدي واهرب ههههههههههههه*
> *خادم عاوز يأكلك للحوت وسيد قشطه*
> ...


 الحقيقه الحقيقه اول وهله حسيت انى نفسى ابقى اريل بجد علشان اهرب من الاسئله :heat:المفترييه افترا جامد ههههههههههههههههههه خصوصا اسئلت الحقنه هههههههههههه
 بس  اريل بئا هى الى قامت بالواجب و جاوبت مش حبو :99:
 و عيونى اجيب لك لؤلؤايه  كااامله من رائيس القبيله ههههههه
 مش إحنا اتفقنى انك انت الؤلؤه


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ......انا اعترض بشدة على افتراض ( كره ) من ضمن الفرضيات اللى حطتها .....





*حكمتـــــــك يـــــــارب*!

يعني انتي معترضة على فرضية "*كره*" ومش معترضه على فرضية إنك انتي "*ذنوبة*" ابتداء؟!! :smile01

الحقيقة هي دي الفرضية الوحيدة اللي أنا كنت قلقان منها! (قلت في بالي بقا واحدة دكتورة آلاجة يصح نشبهها بواحدة صبي عالمة؟ إيش جاب روز لذنوبة؟ وبعدين قلت ده في الآخر فيلم، وهو يعني إيش جاب البتول لسي السيد؟ :smile01)


*بعبارة أخرى*: ده مش كلامي يا ست البنات ده مجرد فيلم.. *فيلم*! ودي مش كلماتي شخصيا.. دي بالأحرى خلاصة صدود المرأة فقط في 3 كلمات، كما وضعها لنا القدير نجيب محفوظ مع السيناريست الرائع محمد مصطفى سامي: *كــره.. وللا تقــل.. وللا بغــدده؟*

سبب إعجابي بالجزء ده تحديدا إني لما حللت *مواقف الصد الأنثوي* عبر العصور لقيتها بالفعل لا تخرج عن الـ3 أسباب دول! وطبعا كلمة "*كره*" هنا ماينفعش تقريها من منظور مسيحي.. كره هنا كلمة أبسط من كده بكتير.. كره صحيح، لكن كما في زمن الفيلم وثقافة الفيلم، يعني التلاتينات وما قبلها، زمن العوالم زنوبة وزبيدة السلطانة، والسيد أحمد عبد الجواد، وأمينة والسوارس والإنجليز.. زمن "ياواش ياواش" و"بضاعة أتلفها الهوى" و"اوعى تكلمني بابا جاي ورايا"... 

في الزمن ده والخلفية دي: "كره" معناه ببساطة "*القلب وما يريد*"... ولما القلب مايريدش يبقا اسمه في الوقت ده كره، بدون كل المعاني السيئة العميقة اللي بترتبط بالكلمة حاليا.. يعني اللي انتي فهمتيه مش هو المعنى المقصود بالطبع. اللي انتي فهمتيه ده الإصدار الأخير.. المعنى الحالي.. لأن كل شيء تطور حتى الكـره نفسه تطور!


أما *التقــل *فده كمان بالتأكيد غير اللي انتي فاهماه. التقل ده زي "*الحب*" و"*الأنس*" وكل المعاني اللي انقرضت دي. طبعا تعرفيه، بس الموجود حاليا كله تايواني ومغشوش.. إنما زمان بقا كان التقل تقل.. وكان *التقل صنعة*.. وكان ممكن التقل يستمر بالـ 6 شهور وأكتر.. دلوقي لو واحد تقل على واحدة 6 شهور ـ أو العكس ـ ممكن يرجع يلاقيها اتخطبت واتجوزت وحامل في الرابع!


وأما *البغـددة *فدي معروفة عند البعض والبعض لأ (ناس بالفعل سألوني يعني إيه بغدده؟): بغدده دي من أيام ما كان الخليفة في *بغداد *يترفع على الوالي في مصر.. ولما كان ييجي مصر ـ إذا جه ـ كان لازم تتفرش له الأرض وتتفتح له القصور وتتفرد له الموائد وينحني قدامه العبيد والجواري. أصبحت الحالة دي على بعضها كده اسمها *بغدده*، وإن كان التركيز غالبا على معنى الترفع والكبرياء (مثلا كما في قول العاشق لحبيبته: إنتي *بتتبغـددي *على إيه يا روح أمك؟) وأحيانا على معنى التدليل والدلع والراحة (مثلا كما في قول العوازل والقرشانات: الراجل ده *مبغـدد* مراته ع الآخر.. شوفي ياختي البت بقت عاملة إزاي بعد الجواز؟ إلخ إلخ إلخ)




Desert Rose قال:


> .......................
> وفكرة الموضوع جميلة , استمروا فيها :Love_Letter_Open:
> باى :Love_Letter_Open:




* مش عاجباني... مش حاسسها...*

فاكرة انتي لما قلتيلي مرة وانا مسافر: عموما ترجع لنا بالسلامة؟ 

كمان فاكرة هنــا لما اضطريتي تقولي لعبود: كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ عبود؟ 

كذلك هنا وانتي بتقولي: *وفكرة الموضوع جميلة, استمروا فيها.. باى..*

نفس التعليق اللي قلته يومها:

 *مش عاجباني... مالهاش طعم*! :smile01
(بالمناسبة حبو ضحكت أوي ساعتها على "مالهاش طعم" دي )


يعني باختصار *بفقسك *أنا على طول لما يكون الكلام *براني*.. 
(طبعا عارفة براني يعني إيه، وللا اشوف لك فيلم تاني من القدام اللي مالكيش فيهم؟ )


* * *​
*ربنا معاكي *يا روز.. أنا عارف إنك مش في أفضل أيامك. 

بس ولا ليكي عليا يمين: تلات تربع اللي بيضحكو دول شرحه! 


* * *​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*الابقولك ايه يا خادم انت بتجيب ذاكرة منين تكتب كل ده 
نفسى اقرالك مشاركة واحدة توحد الله 
خمس سطرو حتى بلاش اقولك سطرين ههههههههه
انا مش بقر انا بحقد وبحسد وبنق على ذاكرتك* ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الابقولك ايه يا خادم انت بتجيب ذاكرة منين تكتب كل ده
> * ​



*مسمهاش ذاكرة .. اسمها صحة :smile02

بيجيب صحة منين يكتب كل دة ؟؟ مش فاهمة بصراحة .. ماسكة الخشب اهو :closedeye*


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الابقولك ايه يا خادم انت بتجيب ذاكرة منين تكتب كل ده
> نفسى اقرالك مشاركة واحدة توحد الله
> خمس سطرو حتى بلاش اقولك سطرين ههههههههه
> انا مش بقر انا بحقد وبحسد وبنق على ذاكرتك* ​




وماله حبيبتنا الغالية.. بس كده عيني!
رسالة 4 سطور فقط من خادم البتول


* * *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> يعني انتي معترضة على فرضية "*كره*" ومش معترضه على فرضية إنك انتي "*ذنوبة*" ابتداء؟!! :smile01
> ​




:t11: :t11:  :t11:  :t11:

*وقعت فى المحظور يا أخ على *


> فاكرة انتي لما قلتيلي مرة وانا مسافر: *عموما *ترجع لنا بالسلامة؟
> كمان فاكرة هنــا لما *اضطريتي *تقولي لعبود: كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ عبود؟


*مستر " عموماً " ...هو أنت لية مُصِّر تلضمنى معاك فى جملة مفيدة **
وبعدين روز ما ضطرتش ولا حاجة هى أُحرجت بس 
كونى شخصية " شنتلية " خبيزة خبازة السنين
بس برضه عليا الطلاق ...وألا بلاش بالأسلامى
بأمانة ربنا ( بالمسيحى أهوه ) مش فاكر أيتوها أتفاقيات بينى وبينها
كل اللى فاكره انى قلت لها مش هدخلك مواضيع ولا هعلق
وكنت أنت يا مستر " عموماً " السبب عموماً
:t11:

*​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مستر " عموماً " ...هو أنت لية مُصِّر تلضمنى معاك فى جملة مفيدة **
> وبعدين روز ما ضطرتش ولا حاجة هى أُحرجت بس
> كونى شخصية " شنتلية " خبيزة خبازة السنين
> بس برضه عليا الطلاق ...وألا بلاش بالأسلامى
> ...




أيه ده إيه ده إيه ده: كمان *أنا السبب*؟؟؟
يعني أنا تجنبت أسأل عن الموضوع ده أصلا، قوم اطلع *أنا* السبب؟؟؟

وأيوه إنت *أحرجتها *طبعا.. ده اللي أنا قاصده يا *سوسة*.
واحدة واضح إنها عاصرة على نفسها عشرين لمونة، تيجي انت تقولها:
ما قلتليش ليه كل سنة وانا طيب؟

لا ويا ريت كده.. شوف الأسلوب *الساحر *بتاعك:
"طيب ياترى قلتى لى كل سنة وأنت طيب؟ ردتيها؟"

يا خراااااااااابي ده انت *قتلتها *ف اليوم ده!
ده مش بعيد تكون رقعت بالصوت وكسّرت الكمبيوتر.. 
ثم بعد ما أغمن عليها وفاقت وهديت راحت اشترت كمبيوتر جديد
(وقفص لمون طبعا)
عشان ترجع تقول جنابك بكل هدوء:
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ عبود.

لا لمون إيه.. أعتقد خدت *بنج *عشان تقولها بالهدوء ده!

وبعد كل ده ترجع تقوللي *أنا السبب *أصلا؟ *كمان*؟
أنا السبب وأنا آخر من يعلم؟؟؟

طب لعلمك أنا لا ح اسألك ولا ح اسألها 
اديني بس *نص ساعة *وانا ح افهم الفيلم ده كله إيه!

قال "تلضمنى معاك فى جملة مفيدة" قال!
ده انت دلوقتي اللي لضمتني معاك في *جناية*
يخرب بيت النت ع اللي بدعها :smile01


* * *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*هههههههههههههه لا كدا مينفعش يا جماحة عاوزين نشوف ضرب 
وطوبة على طوبة خلى العاركة منصوبة 
مارى منيب هههههههه*​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2013)

بس خلاص أعتقد فهمت.. أقل من نص ساعة!
لا طبعا مش أنا السبب. 

وانتي يا بتاع موزمبيق بعينك...
*عبود *ده أستاذي وحبيبي... و*روز* دي أستاذتي وأختي حبيبتي
وأكتر واحدة في المنتدى كله عرفتني وفهمتني
(و*ده*.. هو السبب الحقيقي )



معلش انتي كنتي بتقولي عايزة إيه؟ :smile01


* * *


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*يا خسارة يعنى مش هنشووووووووف دم 
الف خسارة كان نفسى استفرج عليكم 
بس يلا خيرها فى غيرها *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

يا جماعة حد يخبط البت رورو المؤذية دي بطوبة علشان تسكت شوية
مش عارفين ننام


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا جماعة حد يخبط البت رورو المؤذية دي بطوبة علشان تسكت شوية
> مش عارفين ننام


ايه ده بقى انا موطية صوتى على الاخرررررر
اعمل ايه تانى يعنى اكتم نفسى ههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

لا ازاي و دي تيجى بردو
خدي راحتك ع الآخر و ارغى كما يحلو لكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا ازاي و دي تيجى بردو
> خدي راحتك ع الآخر و ارغى كما يحلو لكي


*لا مليش مزاج دلوقتى انتى عاوزانى اتطرد من التوبيك 
قووووووووووولى كدا بقى هههههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

انا بردو اللي عاوزاكى تنطردي م التوبيك ؟
ماشى يا لماضة حسابى معاكي بعدين


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا بردو اللي عاوزاكى تنطردي م التوبيك ؟
> ماشى يا لماضة حسابى معاكي بعدين


اومال مين اللى عاوزنى اتطرد قولى قولى متخافيش ​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 مايو 2013)

من زمان ما قلتش كلمة حلوة لأختي رورو عشان بتلعب معانا دور العدوة!
بس خلاص لازم نروح ننام.. والوعظة النهارده الصبح كانت على "كونوا شاكرين"..
بشكر ربنا إن معانا *رورو *في المكان ده.. 
ربنا يباركك يا قمرايه وتفضل ضحكتك كده منوّرة الدنيا. :16_4_10:


* * *
​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مايو 2013)

> *حكمتـــــــك يـــــــارب*!
> 
> يعني انتي معترضة على فرضية "*كره*" ومش معترضه على فرضية إنك انتي "*ذنوبة*" ابتداء؟!! :smile01
> 
> الحقيقة هي دي الفرضية الوحيدة اللي أنا كنت قلقان منها! (قلت في بالي بقا واحدة دكتورة آلاجة يصح نشبهها بواحدة صبي عالمة؟ إيش جاب روز لذنوبة؟ وبعدين قلت ده في الآخر فيلم، وهو يعني إيش جاب البتول لسي السيد؟ :smile01)


لا , موضوع ذنوبة ده انا ما اخدتش بالى منه ان فيه مشكلة من الاساس , غير لما انت قولت , وبردو مفيش مشكلة , ايه يعنى لما تشبهنى بذنوبة ؟ صبى عالمة قد الدنيا وحلوة :99: ورغم انها صبى عالمة , الا انها ممكن تكون مبتكرهش , وانا اللى يهمنى فى الموضوع وكنت جابة اوضحه فرضية الكره ديه , اهم من ذنوبة ولا صبى العالمة ولا العالمة نفسها 
 



> سبب إعجابي بالجزء ده تحديدا إني لما حللت *مواقف الصد الأنثوي* عبر العصور لقيتها بالفعل لا تخرج عن الـ3 أسباب دول! وطبعا كلمة "*كره*" هنا ماينفعش تقريها من منظور مسيحي.. كره هنا كلمة أبسط من كده بكتير.. كره صحيح، لكن كما في زمن الفيلم وثقافة الفيلم، يعني التلاتينات وما قبلها، زمن العوالم زنوبة وزبيدة السلطانة، والسيد أحمد عبد الجواد، وأمينة والسوارس والإنجليز.. زمن "ياواش ياواش" و"بضاعة أتلفها الهوى" و"اوعى تكلمني بابا جاي ورايا"...


ده مش صد انثوى خالص . ده موقف ليه اسبابه 



> في الزمن ده والخلفية دي: "كره" معناه ببساطة "*القلب وما يريد*"... ولما القلب مايريدش يبقا اسمه في الوقت ده كره، بدون كل المعاني السيئة العميقة اللي بترتبط بالكلمة حاليا.. يعني اللي انتي فهمتيه مش هو المعنى المقصود بالطبع. اللي انتي فهمتيه ده الإصدار الأخير.. المعنى الحالي.. لأن كل شيء تطور حتى الكـره نفسه تطور!
> 
> 
> أما *التقــل *فده كمان بالتأكيد غير اللي انتي فاهماه. التقل ده زي "*الحب*" و"*الأنس*" وكل المعاني اللي انقرضت دي. طبعا تعرفيه، بس الموجود حاليا كله تايواني ومغشوش.. إنما زمان بقا كان التقل تقل.. وكان *التقل صنعة*.. وكان ممكن التقل يستمر بالـ 6 شهور وأكتر.. دلوقي لو واحد تقل على واحدة 6 شهور ـ أو العكس ـ ممكن يرجع يلاقيها اتخطبت واتجوزت وحامل في الرابع!
> ...


ميرسى انك ترجمت معانى الكلام المقصود , بس بردو التقل والبغدده احسن من الكره مهما كان معناها 
وبالنسبة للقلب ومايريد , فالموضوع عاجبنى بجد 
 



> * مش عاجباني... مش حاسسها...*
> 
> فاكرة انتي لما قلتيلي مرة وانا مسافر: عموما ترجع لنا بالسلامة؟
> 
> ...


nope لازم اوضح ديه كمان انا لما عيدت على استاذ عبود مكنتش مضطرة , لا ده انا كنت اصلا راجعة للمشاركة الاصلية اضيف عليها كلمة كل سنة وانت طيب , لقيته هو بيقولى كده روحت قولتله اهى جات من عنده اقوله كل سنة وانت طيب وابقى رديت عليه وينتهى النقاش كده لانى مكنتش عايزة اتناقش اكتر من كده , فلقيت ديه احسن وسيلة لانهاء النقاش 

ههههههههه برانى ؟ لا مش برانى ولا حاجة , انا فعلا الموضوع عاجبنى:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open: , بجد انا مش بضطر اقول اى حاجة , لو مش عايزة اقول مكنتش هشارك من الاساس لا فى الموضوع ده ولا موضوع استاذ عبود , مفيش حاجة تضطرنى 

وبعدين انا شلت كلمة باى بس انت كتبت التعليق قبل ما انا كنت شلتها :99:
مش باى بقا يا استاذ خادم البتول :99:
 



> ​
> *ربنا معاكي *يا روز.. أنا عارف إنك مش في أفضل أيامك.
> 
> بس ولا ليكي عليا يمين: تلات تربع اللي بيضحكو دول شرحه!


ميرسى ياخادم , ومعاك انت كمان ومع كل الناس المضغوطة :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مايو 2013)

> * وبعدين روز ما ضطرتش ولا حاجة هى أُحرجت بس *​


لا خالص , روز لا احرجت ولا اضطرت , انا زى ماقولت لخادم انا اصلا كنت راجعة الموضوع اضيف كلمة كل سنة وانت طيب على مشاركتى الاصلية لقيت حضرتك بتقول الكلام ده , قولت فرصة اردها ليه وفى نفس الوقت انهى النقاش , علشان مكنتش عايزة اتكلم اكتر من كده فى الموضوع , بس 
لا هو احراج ولا اضطرار 


> *
> كل اللى فاكره انى قلت لها مش هدخلك مواضيع ولا هعلق
> وكنت أنت يا مستر " عموماً " السبب عموماً
> :t11:
> *​


nope ديه مكانتش البداية يا استاذ عبود , ولا هو ده اللى انا بتكلم عليه اصلا , وخادم البتول مش هو السبب فى اى حاجة خاااااااااااااالص 
الموضوع  ده اصلا من قبل ما خادم البتول يدخل فى الصورة من زمااااااان , بس قبل كده كان ممكن اتعامل مع الموقف , بعد كده مكانش ينفع . 
انا مش عايزة اتناقش فى المواضيع ديه , لان كده الموضوع هيخرب ومش عايزة بردو اتناقش فى مواضيع قديمة 
وتانى  , كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ عبود :748pf:
اهو لا مضطرة ولا محرجة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2013)

*نصيحة أخوية كدة

إنتوا عارفيننى بأحب الأكشن

إستضيفوا روز المرة الل جاية

شكلها معندهاش إمتحانات 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


​*


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه الحقيقه اول وهله حسيت انى نفسى ابقى اريل بجد علشان اهرب من الاسئله :heat:المفترييه افترا جامد ههههههههههههههههههه خصوصا اسئلت الحقنه هههههههههههه
> 
> اجمدي ياحبو ولا يهمك اسئلتهم لازم يعرفوا احنا نون النسوه قدها وقدود
> 
> ...


تسلم عيونك يااختي  ربنا يخليكي لنا ياغاليه وترجعي من الموزامبيق وانتي رافعه راسنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نركن بقى الأحاديث الجانبية بعد أن تم تبادل الأسرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بين البتول وروز من جييههة ... وعوبد وروز من جييههة أخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت موافقة من عضوة هتحل على نافخونا لمدة " سبوع "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى عضوة من بناتنا الحلوين أأأوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحة وخفيفة الروح مشاركاتها قليلة لكن تلمح فيها سرعة البديهة والذكاء  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]" عضوتنا " الجميلة ...كائن ليلى يظهر فى سماء المنتدى عند منتصف الليل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يغادرها إلا مع أول خيوط الفجر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعلى ما يبدو أن هذه الكينونة هى التى جعلتها تختار " الشخصية " اللى جاية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن وهى جاية لنا أكتشتفت أن فستان  الشخصية  "شوستته" مقطوعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرجعته لبنت طنط أنصاف اللى كانت سالفاه منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاليا هى بتدور على حد تشحت منه فستان الشخصية وتيجى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان الشخصية دى ما يصحش أبداً تدخل التوبيك بالبنطلون الفيزون المقّطع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا بالجزمة " السّحافى " بتاعة السوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأعلن عن أسمها " ليلاً " 
[/FONT]*​:smile01
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نركن بقى الأحاديث الجانبية بعد أن تم تبادل الأسرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بين البتول وروز من جييههة ... وعوبد وروز من جييههة أخرى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت موافقة من عضوة هتحل على نافخونا لمدة " سبوع "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى عضوة من بناتنا الحلوين أأأوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحة وخفيفة الروح مشاركاتها قليلة لكن تلمح فيها سرعة البديهة والذكاء  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*وعلى ايه فستان مالها العباية يعنى البيت بيتك يا حبيبتى متتكسفيش *​ *فى انتظار الشخصية الجديدة مش تتاخروا علينا بقى *
​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نركن بقى الأحاديث الجانبية بعد أن تم تبادل الأسرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بين البتول وروز من جييههة ... وعوبد وروز من جييههة أخرى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت موافقة من عضوة هتحل على نافخونا لمدة " سبوع "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى عضوة من بناتنا الحلوين أأأوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحة وخفيفة الروح مشاركاتها قليلة لكن تلمح فيها سرعة البديهة والذكاء  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


 *انصاف**






 وكينونة*



*وشوستة**





 وفستان**





 وفيزون مقطع**





 وسحافي**



*

*استر ياللي بتستر :smile02:smile02*[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت موافقة من عضوة هتحل على نافخونا لمدة " سبوع "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هى عضوة من بناتنا الحلوين أأأوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحة وخفيفة الروح مشاركاتها قليلة لكن تلمح فيها سرعة البديهة والذكاء  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]" عضوتنا " الجميلة ...كائن ليلى يظهر فى سماء المنتدى عند منتصف الليل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يغادرها إلا مع أول خيوط الفجر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*على فكرة بقى انا خمنت هى مين 
طبعا معروف عنى الذكاء الخاااااااااارق 
وسرعة البديهة 
اكفينا شر الغرور يارب ههههههه
تحبوا اقولكم مين هى*​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على فكرة بقى انا خمنت هى مين
> طبعا معروف عنى الذكاء الخاااااااااارق
> وسرعة البديهة
> اكفينا شر الغرور يارب ههههههه
> تحبوا اقولكم مين هى*​


اكفيها شر الغرور يااااارب هههههههه

تحبو تاني معقوله دي:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اكفيها شر الغرور يااااارب هههههههه
> 
> تحبو تاني معقوله دي:smile02:smile02


*هههههههههههههههه  بس يابت بدل ما اقووووووول 
انا لسانى بيكلنى بس خايفة لضرب من بتوليا وعبوديا 
والله خسارتك فى البلد دى يا بت يا رورو 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه  بس يابت بدل ما اقووووووول
> انا لسانى بيكلنى بس خايفة لضرب من بتوليا وعبوديا
> والله خسارتك فى البلد دى يا بت يا رورو
> *​


انا لو منك اقول
ياتري مين ياتري مين:t9::t9::t9:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا لو منك اقول
> ياتري مين ياتري مين:t9::t9::t9:


*اسكت يا لسانى اسكت يا لساااااااانى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسكت يا لسانى اسكت يا لساااااااانى *​


طب غششيني اول نقطه من حرفها يوه قصدي اول حرف من   اسمها:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب غششيني اول نقطه من حرفها يوه قصدي اول حرف من   اسمها:smile02


*شكلك ناوية على طردى من التوبيك ده 
انتى مش شايفة بتوليا كل شوية يدخل يقول فى واحدة عاملة ازعاج فى التوبيك ههههههههه
كفاية ازعاج الناس صدعت منى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكلك ناوية على طردى من التوبيك ده
> انتى مش شايفة بتوليا كل شوية يدخل يقول فى واحدة عاملة ازعاج فى التوبيك ههههههههه
> كفاية ازعاج الناس صدعت منى *​


يعني هو كل اللوك لوك والرغي ده
وجيتي عند الحرف اليتيم الحزين وافتكرتي الازعاج:act31::act31:

:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني هو كل اللوك لوك والرغي ده
> وجيتي عند الحرف اليتيم الحزين وافتكرتي الازعاج:act31::act31:
> 
> :smile02


*مش بقول شكلك ناوية ع طردى بلاش احرق الفجئة يا بت 
هضرب الله يخرب بيتك عمالى تجرجرينى 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*وثوقة ورور إنتم حولتونى *

أنآ أشوف إسم وآحدة فيكم من برآ أدخل ألآقى آلتآنية هى إللى كآتبة
إمآ إنتو بتكتبوآ بسرعة او أنآ بقيت بتلخبط فى أسمآئكم 



*على فكرة أنآ كمآن بدأت أشكـ فى آلضيفة* *^_^*
 





*.،*​
​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *وثوقة ورور إنتم حولتونى *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه يا ايمى معلشى بقا 
الكيبورد هو اللى سريع هههههههه
الامين هى ها مين ههههههه
انا شاكة ومتأكدة كومان 
قوليلى انتى بقى مين ههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه يا ايمى معلشى بقا
> الكيبورد هو اللى سريع هههههههه
> الامين هى ها مين ههههههه
> انا شاكة ومتأكدة كومان
> قوليلى انتى بقى مين ههههههه*​


ههههههـ تؤ يآ ستى شوفو حد غيرى جرجروهـ
بس طآلمآ إنتِ متأكدة وشوشينى فى ودنى ,  وأنآ أقول رورو هى إللى قآلتلى :smile01






*.،*​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههههـ تؤ يآ ستى شوفو حد غيرى جرجروهـ
> بس طآلمآ إنتِ متأكدة وشوشينى فى ودنى ,  وأنآ أقول رورو هى إللى قآلتلى :smile01
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه انا خايفة لضرب من بتوليا وعبوديا يا ستى 
مليش دعوة بس بصى هى واحدة هههههه
**بالليل كل شيجا هينكشف ويبان *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]رجعنا لكم مرة تانية علشان نقدم عضوتنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أول مرة أتعرفت على شخصيتها لما علقت وقالت فى " الكورنل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وغنى عن الذكر ان دى الفاظ عالم بتقعد درجة تالتة فى " ماشتات " الكورة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك بتسمع الألفاظ تييى .. " كورنل " – اللى هى أصلها كورنر ضربة ركنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتسمع " بلنتى " – اللى أصلها بنالتى - ضربة جزاء يعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و " أوفسايت " ...و "فاول" يا حكم يابن الـــــ ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناهيكم طبعا عن ذكر أمهات اللعيبة وسب الدين للحكم أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا من الدرجة التالتة ...وبغض النظر عن " الكورنل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنها أهلاوية صميمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هى مختارة لنفسها أسم مش عارف لية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحسسنى انها قاعدة على باب المنتدى تشحت ..!!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" واثقة فيك يارب " 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:smile01
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههه الله عليكى يا بت يا رورو 
احساسك لاينكن ينزل الارض ابدا 
بتول حبيبتشى منورة 
ربنا معاكى يا قلبى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

زين ما اخترت يا ابن البتول 
كنت منتظراكي يا وثوقة نقررك و نتعرف عليكي اكتر
معاكي بقلبى و روحى و عنيا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 مايو 2013)

توته توته حببتي حببتي حببتي ^_^
منوره 
وربنا معاكي بقا هههه
​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> زين ما اخترت يا ابن البتول ...




هي اسمها بتول .. وأنا محسوبك خادم البتول: 
سعادتك تقصدي مين بابن البتول ده؟

على أي حال للتوضيح: اللي بيختار ويتفق ويمضي العقود ويقبض العربون
*
الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود المحامي*
بالاستئناف العالي ومجلس الدولة والأحوال الشخصية
ت: 2315215 - 0100
 
للاستشارات يرجي الاتصال مباشرة بالمكتب:
سوق زنقة الستات ـ المنشية اسكندرية ـ أمام كوافير رورو العايقة


* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 مايو 2013)

أنا ح اتكلم عن *بتـــول *في الآخر مش في الأول
في الأول فيه حاجة واحدة بس عايز أقولها:

الأخوة الزوار غالبا ما يعرفوش توقيع ضيفتنا الجديدة شكله إيه!
بس لازم يحسوا بينا ويشاركونا *اللي احنا بنشوفه*

أيها السادة احنا معانا ضيفة ده توقيعها تحت كل رسالة من رسايلها:







* 
وادي رقصة المجنونة ويابا يابا عالمجنونة •,•*


*صلوا من أجلنــا!*


* * *


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> للاستشارات يرجي الاتصال مباشرة بالمكتب:
> سوق زنقة الستات ـ المنشية اسكندرية ـ أمام كوافير رورو العايقة
> 
> 
> ...


*بتتكلم جد وجدانى 
مين رورو دى هو فى حد غيرى اسمه رورو وانا معرفش :t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أنا ح اتكلم عن *بتـــول *في الآخر مش في الأول
> في الأول فيه حاجة واحدة بس عايز أقولها:
> 
> الأخوة الزوار غالبا ما يعرفوش توقيع ضيفتنا الجديدة شكله إيه!
> ...


*لا يا بتوليا لحد بتول صبحتى واستب 
كله الا دى انا معاها قلبا وقالبا 
اللى يقول عليها حاجة كانه قال عليا فى نفس ذات الوقت 
ههههههههههههههههههه:budo:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رجعنا لكم مرة تانية علشان نقدم عضوتنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أول مرة أتعرفت على شخصيتها لما علقت وقالت فى " الكورنل "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وغنى عن الذكر ان دى الفاظ عالم بتقعد درجة تالتة فى " ماشتات " الكورة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك بتسمع الألفاظ تييى .. " كورنل " – اللى هى أصلها كورنر ضربة ركنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتسمع " بلنتى " – اللى أصلها بنالتى - ضربة جزاء يعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و " أوفسايت " ...و "فاول" يا حكم يابن الـــــ ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناهيكم طبعا عن ذكر أمهات اللعيبة وسب الدين للحكم أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا من الدرجة التالتة ...وبغض النظر عن " الكورنل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنها أهلاوية صميمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هى مختارة لنفسها أسم مش عارف لية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحسسنى انها قاعدة على باب المنتدى تشحت ..!!![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
> ...


*اوبااااااااااااااااا طب ليه كده بس يااستاذ عبود
ليه بتطلع اسرار الماتشات اللي بيني وبيك:act31:
طيب ده اخر انذار  لحضرتك بعد كده هيبقي طرد بس لحضرتي:smile02
بس تصدق اني اول مره اخد بالي من معني اسمي دلوقتي حالا 
ده انا من بكره الصبح علي الساعه 9 بليل كده هقول لمسيو روك يغيرهولي:smile02

بامانه بجد انا سعيده جداا لاختيار حضرتك ليا وبشكرك جدا
وبتمني اكون ضيفه خفيفه عليك وعلي التوبيك وعلي كل الاعضاء .:t23:
*[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه الله عليكى يا بت يا رورو
> احساسك لاينكن ينزل الارض ابدا
> بتول حبيبتشى منورة
> ربنا معاكى يا قلبى *​


يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتشتي يارب


انت شبعي قال:


> زين ما اخترت يا ابن البتول
> كنت منتظراكي يا وثوقة نقررك و نتعرف عليكي اكتر
> معاكي بقلبى و روحى و عنيا


ميرا حبيبتي تسلميلي  يرضيكي المأزق اللي انا فيه ده
تسلملي روحك وعيونك وقلبك ياقلبي:t23:


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> توته توته حببتي حببتي حببتي ^_^
> منوره
> وربنا معاكي بقا هههه
> ​


ده نورك يابطتي ربنا يخليكي يااارب
وربنا معايا فعلا ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا بتوليا لحد بتول صبحتى واستب
> كله الا دى انا معاها قلبا وقالبا
> اللى يقول عليها حاجة كانه قال عليا فى نفس ذات الوقت
> ههههههههههههههههههه:budo:*​


يخليكي ليا يادهري وسندي 
هاتي بوسه بقا
اموواه:t25:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أنا ح اتكلم عن *بتـــول *في الآخر مش في الأول
> في الأول فيه حاجة واحدة بس عايز أقولها:
> 
> الأخوة الزوار غالبا ما يعرفوش توقيع ضيفتنا الجديدة شكله إيه!
> ...


انا بشبه علي التوقيع ده شوفته فين قبل كده:smile02:smile02

طيب ليه كده يااستاذ خادم
ليه تنشر فضايحي قدام الزوار كمان
مش كفايه الاعضاء :smile02:smile02


وفعلا صلي من اجلي
انا محتاجه يتعملي قداس لوحدي ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخليكي ليا يادهري وسندي
> هاتي بوسه بقا
> اموواه:t25:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

* واااااثووووقااااااااا*
*كان قالبى حاااسس انك انتى الى هيستاضوكى--*
* لقد وقعتى فى الفخ ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*  و انا متئكده زى ما قولت لك إنك هتزلزلى التوبيك ده-- و اهو بداء يتزلزل بطلى رقص بئا هههههههههههه *
* مستنيا شخصيتك الجديده فارغ الصبر ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أيها السادة احنا معانا ضيفة ده توقيعها تحت كل رسالة من
> 
> ​


*حرقت لى المفاجأة اللى كنت محضرها
لكن ما علينا 
أصل التوقيع دة هو رقصة المجنونة لفرقة رضا ( وأنت سيّد العارفين )

هالا هالله ع الليمونة يا با يا با .. ع الليمونة
وآدى رقصة المجنونة ..يا با يا با ..ع المجنونة 





**هالا هالله ع الكُرنبة يا با يا با .. ع الكورونبة 
وآدى رقصة بنت العمدة ..يا با يا با ..ع الكورونبة 





:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
دة توبيك تشرد وتشريد 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

هو إمتى بئا هتعلن الشخصييه ها؟؟
 لازم نستنا سندريلا بئا قبل ما تدق الساعه 12 و لبسها يتحول تانى هههههههههههههههههو تقوم و هى بتجرى جزمتها تقع و نمسك الجزمه و نقعد نقيسها على رجلين كل الناس علشان نعرف مين صحبت الشخصيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ياالا يا وطواطه اليل يا  واااثقه قولى الشخصيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2013)

*كلى شوق إنى أعرف شخصيتك يا واثقة ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * واااااثووووقااااااااا*
> *كان قالبى حاااسس انك انتى الى هيستاضوكى--*
> * لقد وقعتى فى الفخ ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *  و انا متئكده زى ما قولت لك إنك هتزلزلى التوبيك ده-- و اهو بداء يتزلزل بطلى رقص بئا هههههههههههه *
> * مستنيا شخصيتك الجديده فارغ الصبر ههههههههههههههه*


يسلملي احساسك العالي ياحبوبتي:smile02
وفعلا لقد وقعنا في الفخ
تبا لك عبودي:smile02
طيب بتواقعاتك كدده متعرفيش الزلزال ده كام ريختر:smile01
حاضر حاضر الشخصيه جايه مسافه السكة بس


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو إمتى بئا هتعلن الشخصييه ها؟؟
> لازم نستنا سندريلا بئا قبل ما تدق الساعه 12 و لبسها يتحول تانى هههههههههههههههههو تقوم و هى بتجرى جزمتها تقع و نمسك الجزمه و نقعد نقيسها على رجلين كل الناس علشان نعرف مين صحبت الشخصيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياالا يا وطواطه اليل يا  واااثقه قولى الشخصيه


اوبااااااااااااااااا انتي عرفتي منين اني وطواطه:t23::t23:


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلى شوق إنى أعرف شخصيتك يا واثقة ؟*


ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي
وحاضر هنزل بالشخصيه في التو واللحظة:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حرقت لى المفاجأة اللى كنت محضرها
> لكن ما علينا
> أصل التوقيع دة هو رقصة المجنونة لفرقة رضا ( وأنت سيّد العارفين )
> 
> ...


ليمون وكرنب ؟
طب والنبي ياعم رضا اوزنلي كيلو ليمون 
ونقيلي كرنبايه صابحه كده
الا قولي ياخويا الاقيش عندك حزمتين شبت لزوم الطبخه:smile01:smile01

ده بقي سوق العبور مش توبيك:smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2013)

*احم احم
يافتاح ياعاليم يارزاق ياكريم
اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله*:smile02

*برصوا مبدائيا كده انا لما عرفت اني هشارك في التوبيك الجميل ده
احترت مابين شخصيتين لاني الشخصيتين اثروا فيا جدا
وكنت اتمني ابقي زيهم
بس طبعا شروط التوبيك اني اختار واحده بس
وللي خلاني اقرر علي الشخصيه اللي اخترتها
لان الشخصيه التانيه للافس مش عارفه اسمها**:smile02
بس برغم كده اثرت فيا من صُغري جدا جدا
وبعد اذن الاستاذ عبود والاستاذ خادم
اسمحلولي اعرض عنها نبذه صغيره ...
الشخصيه دي ياجماعه "كارتونيه" (الله يمسيكي بالخير ياحبو)**:smile02
وعشان مطولش عليكم هي دي الشخصيه المجهوله 





*
*




ايون الولية دي اللي كانت بتطلع في "توم وجيري"
اللي كانت دايما تنضف البيت وهما يكركبوه ياعيني
وكانت دايما تجيب توم من قفاه*:smile01
*الست دي عمرها ماظهرت بوشها قدام الكاميرا
لدرجه انا وقُطعه صغيره اما كنت بقف اصلي
كنت بقول في صلاتي 
يارب بابا يبقي معاه فلوس كتير عشان يجيب تليفزيون كبير
واقدر اشوف وش الست دي
كنت مفكره العيب من التليفزيون بتاعنا لانه صغير
غباء اطفال بقي**:smile01*:smile01



*باخبر انا رغيت كتير معلش 
انا هروح اقليلي بيضه وحته جنبه
اشق بيهم ريقي عشان لسه مفطرتش*:smile01

*واول مارجع هقولكم علي الشخصية اللي اخترتتها بقي

اه بقي مانا ضيفه عليكم سبوع بحاله
يعني ابرطع براحتي في التوبيك
ايه ابرطع دي يخربيت الفاظي**:smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * ايون الولية دي اللي كانت بتطلع في "توم وجيري"
> *​


*ولية ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لنا عودة فيها تيى *
:smile01:smile01:smile01


> *انا هروح اقليلي بيضه وحته جنبه
> اشق بيهم ريقي عشان لسه مفطرتش*:smile01


 *[FONT=&quot]تشقى ريقك ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على باب الأستاد كنتى هتلاقى " أوم أحمد " قاعدة ع الأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفارشة الصاجة السودة " شندوشتات فينو " جبنة بيضا بالتشامتشيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أمُ دبان تييى ....:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشترتيش لية وأنتى داخلة ؟ ....أية ؟؟!! ...الدِّبان كان قليل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو يا فالحة مافيش صراصير بتخش الأستاد علشان الأنوار الكاشفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بسرعة ياللا وهنحوش لك كوباية شاى من اللى التفل ملزق على جنابها تييى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شهللى ..[/FONT]*​


> *يعني ابرطع براحتي في التوبيك
> ايه ابرطع دي يخربيت الفاظي**:smile01*


 *[FONT=&quot]" ييس " ...تقدرى " تبرطعى " براحتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس اوعى تحطى نفسك فى " مْوْقَفْ " بايخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تختارى شخصية " حَصاوى " لأحسن الأعضاء " يركبوا " دماغهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويبتدوا يقلدوكى ... عايزين اللى يدخل يحقق لنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" نهقة " فى التوبيك من غير " لجام " على المشاركات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين  " بردعة " فى الشخصيات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​  :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ونقيلي كرنبايه صابحه كده
> الا قولي ياخويا الاقيش عندك حزمتين شبت لزوم الطبخه:smile01:smile01


*ما " تحشى " لنا بقى عن الشخصية فى يومك اللى مش باين له ملامح دة ؟*
*" هتسويها " لنا أمتى ؟
يا جماعة أصبروا شوية " حلة " ما ترجع واثقة من عند طنط أنصاف الخياطة *
:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

*وآدى " زميلى " دخل 
أستلم الجثة من عندك يا با 
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حرقت لى المفاجأة اللى كنت محضرها
> لكن ما علينا
> أصل التوقيع دة هو رقصة المجنونة لفرقة رضا*​




هاهاهاهاها.. آسف يا أستاذي، أنا كنت *بمهّـد *بس للمفاجأة بتاعتك :smile01. امبارح بالذات كنت خارج الخدمة وانت عارف، لكن بليل عديت ع التوبيك حسيت إن الناس لسه ماصحيتش من الويك إند.. قلت لنفسي لا ما بدهاش، أطلع حالا أنوّر أول "سبوت" على خشبة المرسح.. أيها السادة انتبهوا: احنا داخلين على "وادي رقصة المجنونة ويابا يابا عالمجنونة"... :smile01


بس تعرف يا بودي: العروسة بدأت تدخل جوا نفسها وتخلع كل الأقنعة.. أعتقد ضيفتنا ح تكون صادقة جدا وبالتالي ح تكشف عن البراءة أكتر ما ح تكشف عن الشقاوة! على أي حال نحن في انتظار صاحبة السمو بشخصيتها الجديدة.. ونشوف الموجه اللي هي ح تظبط عليها.. حبت تتشاقى: ح نتشاقى احنا كمان! حبت تكون بريئة وهادية وطيبة: ح نتشاقى بردو مفيش كلام! :smile01

هي الرقصة الأولى مع مين يا أستاذنا؟


* * *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *هي الرقصة الأولى مع مين يا أستاذنا؟*



*خلينى أنا مع رقصة المجنونة علشان أنا أجن منها
وخليك أنت الرقصة التانية مع ( بنت العمدة )
والرقصة التالتة كمان مع الغازية

هالا هالله ع الفولية يا با يا با ع الفوليييية
وآدى رقصة الغازية يا با يا با ع الفولييية 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:

تييى هتشوف أيام سوودددة

*​


----------



## خادم البتول (19 مايو 2013)

طيب تمام كده..
اسمح لي أنا بالانتقال للإذاعة الخارجية
عشان افتح القمر ونبدأ البث:

[YOUTUBE]3OjzZmWnUfY[/YOUTUBE]

:smile01


* * *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب تمام كده..
> اسمح لي أنا بالانتقال للإذاعة الخارجية
> عشان افتح القمر ونبدأ *البث*:
> ​


*" بث " بقى لأحسن العضوة تطفش مننا 
ولسة ما اكلناش عيش ...ولا غمسنا 
وألا أجيب رغيف " جبنة " من ابو دبان اللى بتبيعه أوم أحمد فى الأستاد ؟
*​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

*يا الله 
التوبيك ده ملهوش حل
ده بقى من اساسيات يومى لازم اتابع اول باول كل حرف فيه كل يوم و على مدار الساعه و ساعات اراجع على المشاركات و اقراها تانى
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم جروب مافيهوش غلطه كلكم شربااااااااااااااات و الاخت حبو و رورو عندهم كاريزما تجنن و لازم اى حد ينجذب لهم فوراااااااااااااااااا*

*تسجيل اعجاب مع انحناءه بسيطه
متااااااااااابع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *و الاخت حبو و رورو عندهم كاريزما تجنن *


*يعنى حوبو ورورو اللى عندهم كاريزما ؟
وأنا والغلبان صاحبى دة عندنا أية ؟
" تقلص عضلى " 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى حوبو ورورو اللى عندهم كاريزما ؟
> وأنا والغلبان صاحبى دة عندنا أية ؟
> " تقلص عضلى "
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​


*هههههههههههههه جرى ايه يا استاذنا احنا هنقطع على بعض ولا ايه 

الا بتول مجتش ليه يكنش الخياطة لسة بتخيطلها الفستان بتاع الشخصية *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه جرى ايه يا استاذنا احنا هنقطع على بعض ولا ايه
> 
> الا بتول مجتش ليه يكنش الخياطة لسة بتخيطلها الفستان بتاع الشخصية *​



*إلا إنتوا ليه مسميانها بتول ؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:

كدة أنا هأتلخبط بين خادم و واثقة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا إنتوا ليه مسميانها بتول ؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:
> 
> كدة أنا هأتلخبط بين خادم و واثقة
> 
> ...


مش احنا اللى سمناها 
مش سمناها سمناها هههههههه فاهمة حاجة 
مامتها هى اللى سمتها مش سممتها ركزى معايا 
ههههههههههه انتى قولى لخادم بتوليا وانتى هتعرفى تفرقى بينهم 
​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى حوبو ورورو اللى عندهم كاريزما ؟
> وأنا والغلبان صاحبى دة عندنا أية ؟
> " تقلص عضلى "
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​




*ههههههههههههههههه
لا ابدا و دى تيجى
حضرتك عندك ضرسين واحد محتاج حشو و التانى هخلعهولك ان شاء الله عشان تبطل تعمل توبيكات على بنات حواء 
بس ايه حبو طلعت استااااااااااااذه و ردودها مفحمه
تحيا الستات* :ura1:

*على فكره يا خادم البتول انا لما قلت نختار شىء مكنش قصدى لا كرسى و لا ترابيزه زى ما حضرتك قلت 
بس كان قصدى شىء له مفعول السحر و مع ذلك لا حد عمره قدر يمسكه و لا يمنع تاثيره عن الناس و الشىء ده انا اعشقه*

*تحياتى للجميع و فى انتظار الاسبوع اللذيذ بتاع اختى واثقه 
ربنا يوفقك يا واثقه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *
> حضرتك عندك ضرسين واحد محتاج حشو و التانى هخلعهولك ان شاء الله *


*أنتى دكتورة أسنان ؟؟*​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى دكتورة أسنان ؟؟*​




*بس طيبه صدقنى مش زى التانيين اوعى تخاف منى
انا بس يمكن عصبيه حبتين يعنى عيل يدلع كده و لا يتمايص تلاقينى سفخته بالقلم على وشه و هتفتح بوقك يا واد انت و لا اسفخك ع الوش التانى :budo:و كده يعنى بس برضه طيبه* *خاااااااااالص* :t23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *بس طيبه صدقنى مش زى التانيين اوعى تخاف منى*:t23:


*دكتورة أسنان !!!
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ... طيب ...
ماعلينا 
ماتكتبيش بالأحمر علشان دة لون الأدارة إن شاء الله
:smile01 
*​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دكتورة أسنان !!!
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ... طيب ...
> ماعلينا
> ماتكتبيش بالأحمر علشان دة لون الأدارة إن شاء الله
> ...



*
غلطه مش مقصوده عشان مكنتش عارفه المعلومه دى 
ع العموم اوك نمشيها ازرق او اسود* :smile01* و لو انى اهلاويه *


----------



## خادم البتول (19 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا إنتوا ليه مسميانها بتول ؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:
> 
> كدة أنا هأتلخبط بين خادم و واثقة
> 
> ...




دايما أسئلتك *بتبهرني *يا إيريني
بالذات لما تغيبي تغيبي وفجأة تروحي نازلة ضاربة سؤال..
والفسيخ لسه كده مشعشع والدماغ لسه بخيره! :smile01

لا *والعبقرية *بتاعتنا بتقولك حل ألمعي:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتى قولى لخادم بتوليا وانتى هتعرفى تفرقى بينهم
> ​




طيب ما خادم يفضل أحسن *خادم *في الحالة دي!
الصبر من عندك يارب! :smile01​



Marina coptic قال:


> *على فكره يا خادم البتول انا لما قلت نختار شىء مكنش قصدى لا كرسى و لا ترابيزه زى ما حضرتك قلت
> بس كان قصدى شىء له مفعول السحر و مع ذلك لا حد عمره قدر يمسكه و لا يمنع تاثيره عن الناس و الشىء ده انا اعشقه*




ميـــــن؟ إيـــــــه؟
أنا قلت كرسي وترابيزه؟
ربنا يسامحك خليتيني راجعت التوبيك كله!
حضرتك تقصدي الرسالة دي، وحسب التقييمات أقدر أقولك
اللي كتبلك كده كانت *حبـــو *مش خادم!
عموما الحركات دي بتاع حبـــو :smile01
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى دكتورة أسنان ؟؟*​




ما تردش بلسانك يا عبود.. دي تجيبها في أقرب وقت ممكن!
شوف أقرب ميعاد فاضي احجز لها تيجي *تنورنا *هنا..
ولما تيجي انت بقا اللي تعرفها بنفسك من جديد:
إنك انت اللي دكتور أسنان مش محامي!
وانت بقا اللي تشوف ضروسها وتخلع فيهم واحد واحد
براحة راحتك ومزاج مزاجك...
ومن غير بنج طبعا! :smile01

* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

طيب ما خادم يفضل أحسن *خادم *في الحالة دي!
الصبر من عندك يارب! :smile01

الحق علياااااااااا هههههههههه
صبره يارب علشان ياما هيشوف فى التوبيك ده 
هيحرم يعمل مواضيع تانى 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احم احم*
> *يافتاح ياعاليم يارزاق ياكريم*
> *اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله*:smile02
> 
> ...


ايييه زل السنييين ده
كل ده علشان تقولى الشخصيه ههههههههههههه انا من اول قلم روحت اعترفت علطووووول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل ده بتشقى ريئك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كله كوووم و صلاه التلفزيون الاكبر علشان تشوفى وش السيده بتاعت توم و جرى ده كوم تانى--
هى فعلا مش ظهرت غير فى لقطه واحده سريعه و الكل قلب الدنيا عليها---
شكل ناس كتير كانوا عايزين يشوفوها--
انت كنت بتصلى التلفزيون يكبر و انا كنت بروح تحت التلفزيون ابص فوق يمكن اشوفها من تحت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استنى جبت لك صورتها اللقطه الفريده









يا رب تظهر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

> ميـــــن؟ إيـــــــه؟
> أنا قلت كرسي وترابيزه؟
> ربنا يسامحك خليتيني راجعت التوبيك كله!
> حضرتك تقصدي الرسالة دي، وحسب التقييمات أقدر أقولك
> ...


 *حبو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
* شوف بتوليا الى بيلزق فيا التهمه *
* ايييه ده!! هو انا نطقت و لا قولت*
* مااااشى -- قال حركت حبو قال*
* يساااامحك خلتنى اقلب فى المشاركات ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

*ياهل الدااااااااار الكرااااام 
البت بتول بتسلم عليكم وبتقولكم الخياطة بتقفل فى الفستان 
وهتجيبه وتيجى بعد شوية *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ما تردش *بلسانك *يا عبود..


*أمال أرد بمناخيرى ؟
بتقولك دكتورة أسناااااان
مش أنف واذن وحنجرة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> دايما أسئلتك *بتبهرني *يا إيريني
> بالذات لما تغيبي تغيبي وفجأة تروحي نازلة ضاربة سؤال..
> والفسيخ لسه كده مشعشع والدماغ لسه بخيره! :smile01
> 
> ​​​[/SIZE][/FONT]


*
إنت لسة شوفت حاجة

دا لسة لما أبقى معاكوا

هأخليك تلف حوالين نفسك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس كله مووون و صلاه  التلفزيون الاكبر  علشان تشوفى وش السيده بتاعت توم و جرى ده كوم تانى--*
> 
> *  انت كنت بتصلى التلفزيون يكبر و انا كنت بروح تحت التلفزيون ابص فوق يمكن اشوفها من تحت* ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلها كانت بتصلى لألهنا هُبل العظيم 





وبالمناسبة ...أتنين كُفار مساطيل وحد منهم أتخض قال
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
التانى قاله اية دة ياعم ؟ أنت نسيت أننا كُفار ؟!!
قاله : آآآه صحيح
أستغفر الله العظيم 
*​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلها كانت بتصلى لألهنا هُبل العظيم
> 
> 
> ...



*لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول جامده اوى النكته دى ربنا يسامحك خايفه الجيران يسمعونى بضحك يقولوا البت اتهبلت
بس اما باه لو طلعت زميل بجد انا هفرح اووووى عشان كل الزملاء اللى اتعرفت بيهم فى المنتدى التانى ناس كويسين و طيبين اووى ربنا يباركهم و منهم طلبه يا رب يتوفقوا*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احم احم
> يافتاح ياعاليم يارزاق ياكريم
> اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله*:smile02
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا اشكر ربونا علي طفولتي علي كدا هههههههههه

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياهل الدااااااااار الكرااااام
> البت بتول بتسلم عليكم وبتقولكم الخياطة بتقفل فى الفستان
> وهتجيبه وتيجى بعد شوية *​



منتظرين يارورو حببتي بلهفة ههههههه

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما " تحشى " لنا بقى عن الشخصية فى يومك اللى مش باين له ملامح دة ؟*
> *" هتسويها " لنا أمتى ؟
> يا جماعة أصبروا شوية " حلة " ما ترجع واثقة من عند طنط أنصاف الخياطة *
> :smile01:smile01:smile01​


*ياخرابي يااستاذ عبود
صدقني انا مش عارفه اوشي وري منك فين :smile01

بس غصب عني درية  ونفسية ولاد مرات بابا كانوا حابسني:smile01
بس هربت منهم اديني عشرتاشر دقيقه وهبوح عالشخصية من عالسطوح:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> هاهاهاهاها.. آسف يا أستاذي، أنا كنت *بمهّـد *بس للمفاجأة بتاعتك :smile01. امبارح بالذات كنت خارج الخدمة وانت عارف، لكن بليل عديت ع التوبيك حسيت إن الناس لسه ماصحيتش من الويك إند.. قلت لنفسي لا ما بدهاش، أطلع حالا أنوّر أول "سبوت" على خشبة المرسح.. أيها السادة انتبهوا: احنا داخلين على "وادي رقصة المجنونة ويابا يابا عالمجنونة"... :smile01
> 
> 
> بس تعرف يا بودي: العروسة بدأت تدخل جوا نفسها وتخلع كل الأقنعة.. أعتقد ضيفتنا ح تكون صادقة جدا وبالتالي ح تكشف عن البراءة أكتر ما ح تكشف عن الشقاوة! على أي حال نحن في انتظار صاحبة السمو بشخصيتها الجديدة.. ونشوف الموجه اللي هي ح تظبط عليها.. حبت تتشاقى: ح نتشاقى احنا كمان! حبت تكون بريئة وهادية وطيبة: ح نتشاقى بردو مفيش كلام! :smile01
> ...


حضرتك تعرف عني شقاوة برضو يااستاذ خادم ؟
ده انا دُغري حتي:smile01


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلينى أنا مع رقصة المجنونة علشان أنا أجن منها
> وخليك أنت الرقصة التانية مع ( بنت العمدة )
> والرقصة التالتة كمان مع الغازية
> 
> ...


هي مين دي اللي هتشوف ايام  سوده ها هاا:smile01

الله فوللللللليه بموت فيها
الاقيش حته سمسمية بالمره بقي:smile01

بس اموت واعرف مين (بنت  العمده والغازية )دول :thnk0001:


خادم البتول قال:


> طيب تمام كده..
> اسمح لي أنا بالانتقال للإذاعة الخارجية
> عشان افتح القمر ونبدأ البث:
> 
> ...


الله عليك يااستاذ خادم وعلي افتتحاتك وبثاتك ياراجل:smile01
طيب الاقيش مقطع عندك من غنيوة "حلاوة شمسنا وخفه دمنا ":thnk0001:


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *" بث " بقى لأحسن العضوة تطفش مننا
> ولسة ما اكلناش عيش ...ولا غمسنا
> وألا أجيب رغيف " جبنة " من ابو دبان اللى بتبيعه أوم أحمد فى الأستاد ؟
> *​


والله انا خايفه انتوا اللي تطفشوا مني هههههههههههههه

بس قولي يااستاذي الا يعني ايه رغيف جبنة بالدبان ده :thnk0001:
دا نوع جبنة جديد ولا ايه:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *يا الله
> التوبيك ده ملهوش حل
> ده بقى من اساسيات يومى لازم اتابع اول باول كل حرف فيه كل يوم و على مدار الساعه و ساعات اراجع على المشاركات و اقراها تانى
> ربنا يفرح قلوبكم جروب مافيهوش غلطه كلكم شربااااااااااااااات و الاخت حبو و رورو عندهم كاريزما تجنن و لازم اى حد ينجذب لهم فوراااااااااااااااااا*
> ...


ربنا يفرح قلبك انتي كمان ياجميله
واسمحيلي اسجل اعجابي بيكي انا كمان:t23:


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى حوبو ورورو اللى عندهم كاريزما ؟
> وأنا والغلبان صاحبى دة عندنا أية ؟
> " تقلص عضلى "
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​


وانا شفافه تقريبا ههههههههههههههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه جرى ايه يا استاذنا احنا هنقطع على بعض ولا ايه
> 
> الا بتول مجتش ليه يكنش الخياطة لسة بتخيطلها الفستان بتاع الشخصية *​


درية ونفيسة كانوا حبسني 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا إنتوا ليه مسميانها بتول ؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:
> 
> كدة أنا هأتلخبط بين خادم و واثقة
> 
> ...


طيب تصدقي ياايرو ان انا نفسي بتلخبط هههههههههههههههه


Marina coptic قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> لا ابدا و دى تيجى
> حضرتك عندك ضرسين واحد محتاج حشو و التانى هخلعهولك ان شاء الله عشان تبطل تعمل توبيكات على بنات حواء
> بس ايه حبو طلعت استااااااااااااذه و ردودها مفحمه
> ...


ويوفقك ياحبيبتي تسلميلي واعديلي قصدي ادعيلي بس كسلت امسحها واكتبها من الاول:smile01


Marina coptic قال:


> *
> غلطه مش مقصوده عشان مكنتش عارفه المعلومه دى
> ع العموم اوك نمشيها ازرق او اسود* :smile01* و لو انى اهلاويه *


احلي تحيه *للاهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوية
*وسمعني سلام *والله وعملوها الرجاله:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احلي تحيه *للاهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوية
> *وسمعني سلام *والله وعملوها الرجاله:smile01*


*ولا وعملوها الررجالة ورفعوا راس مصر بلدنا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايييه زل السنييين ده
> كل ده علشان تقولى الشخصيه ههههههههههههه انا من اول قلم روحت اعترفت علطووووول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل ده بتشقى ريئك  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس كله مووون و صلاه  التلفزيون الاكبر  علشان تشوفى وش السيده بتاعت توم و جرى ده كوم تانى--
> ...


*يابنتي مش زل سنين ولا حاجه
مش لازم اقولكم عالشخصيه وانا شبعانه يعني ماشقش ريقي الله:smile01
بس قوليلي اما كنتي بتروحي تحت التربيزة كنتي بتشوفي تيتا الحجه دي ولا لاء ههههههههههههه

يالههوي عليكي ياحبو انتي جبتي الصورة دي مين
يابنتي بقولك عايزة اشوف وش الست اللي في توم وجيري
مش وش "ماري منيب" في فليم حماتي ملاك:smile01:smile01
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلها كانت بتصلى لألهنا هُبل العظيم
> 
> 
> ...


*تصدق انا محتاره:thnk0001::thnk0001:


لا بجد بجد محتاره:thnk0001:





محتاره اضحك علي النكتة وعلي علي الاله هُبل:smile01:smile01
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا اشكر ربونا علي طفولتي علي كدا هههههههههه


ده انتي طفله معجزة يابنتي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

*انتى يابنتى مش شقيتى ريقك بسبع شندوشتات فول وتسعة طعمية 
وجردل مخلل عاوزة ايه تانى 
قوليلنا بقى عن الشخصية 
انا ابتديت اجوووووووع ذنبى فى رقبتك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

اظن العشرتاشر دقيقه عدوا وحان وقت ظهور الشخصية





*الشخصية اللي انا كان نفسي اكون "هي"
هي جميلة الجميلات .. وحلم كل البنات
*♥سندريلا♥






*انا فعلا كان نفسي اكون هي
وطبعا كلنا عارفين حكايتها
بس خلوني اقولكم نبذه بسيطه عليها ..

*
*في قديم الزمان كان يعيش ملك غنى و حيد مع ابنتة *سندريلا* رغم انه كان يهديها كل ما تتمناه 
اللا انه كان يشهر انها ينقصها حنان الام فتزوج من امراءة من عائلة عرقية و  لديها طفلتان في نفس عمر *سندريلا* اسمهما (درية - ونفيسة) و بعد فترة  توفي الاب فجاة و بعدها ظهرت زوجة الاب على حقيقتها كانت تغير من جمال  *سندرييلا* و حسنها لذالك اجبرتها على ان تخدمها هى و بناتها الاثنين 
و بمرور السنين انفقت زوجة الاب كل اموال الاب على بناتها حتى نفذت و مع  ذلك ظلت *سندريلا* صامدة لانها كانت تؤمن بان الحلم سوف يتحقق في يوم من  الايام 


طبعا حكاية السندريلا مخلصتش لحد هنا تؤ
لسه حكايتها هتبدي
وهقولكم الباقي في مشاركة قادمة
بس اسمحولي اقوم اتسحر لاني جوعت اااوي**





وعلي طريقة "معتز الدمرداش"
اوعوا تروحوا في اي حته**



*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى يابنتى مش شقيتى ريقك بسبع شندوشتات فول وتسعة طعمية
> وجردل مخلل عاوزة ايه تانى
> قوليلنا بقى عن الشخصية
> انا ابتديت اجوووووووع ذنبى فى رقبتك *​


*وعلي رأي المثل لو صبر القاتل عالمقتول كان مات وحده:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وعلي رأي المثل لو صبر القاتل عالمقتول كان مات وحده:smile01*


*منورة يا سندريلا الجميلة 
الا قوليلى الاميراللى عمال يدور على عروسة واختارك انتى 
 كان مز ولا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا سندريلا الجميلة
> الا قوليلى الاميراللى عمال يدور على عروسة واختارك انتى
> كان مز ولا *​


*شااااارل وهو فيه في جمال شارل ولا طول شارل ولا عرض شارل*
*امنييييه عليه:t23:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شااااارل وهو فيه في جمال شارل ولا طول شارل ولا عرض شارل*
> *امنييييه عليه:t23:
> *


*طب احياه النبى ياختشى 
تجبيلى صورة ليه اشوفه لعلى وعسى يغير رايه ويختارنى انا بدالك ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب احياه النبى ياختشى
> تجبيلى صورة ليه اشوفه لعلى وعسى يغير رايه ويختارنى انا بدالك ههههههههههه*​


احنا فينا من كده ولا ايه:act23:

اهي صورته بصي وانتي مغمضة عينك هههههههههههههه:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

بصي هنا هو و*مسبسب *شعره


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احنا فينا من كده ولا ايه:act23:
> 
> اهي صورته بصي وانتي مغمضة عينك هههههههههههههه:smile01


*يخرب بيت جمالك يادى الجدع 
لا يابت انا هبيعك خلاص 
سحرنى بنظراته ووسامته هههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)

شوفوا بئا -- انا لازم تدونى جايزا لانى اول واحده قولت على الشخصيه 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3428120&postcount=229

 يا توقعاااتك يا حبووووووو :t23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)

*سندريييلاااااااا*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه شكلى بوظت لكم التوبيك ههههههههههههههههه روحوا غيروا الموضوع و خلوه يبقى كل واحده تتخيل نفسها شخصيه كارتونيه هههههههههه*

*تححححححفه و اختيار جميييل جدا يا سندريلا-*
*طول عمرى من و انا صغيره دايما بتغاظ من سندريلا فى حاجه--*
*إن رجلها حلوه و صغيره و انا رجلى عريضه و كبيره شبه الزعانف فعلا-- *

*دايما اقول لماما سندريلا علشان رجلها نونو و اجى احط رجلى فى جزمها الجميله متخشش غير حته نونو قدام ههههههههههههههههههههههه اقوم افتكر سندريلا لما اخواتها من مرات باباها الوحشين كانوا بيحولوا يلبسوا فرده الجزمه بتاعتها-*

*اتفضلى يا سندريلتنا الجمييله ابدعينا و عيشينا معاكى فى العالم الخيالى الكرتونى الجميل -----*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
آلله ميكس سندريلآ ووثوقة ...* أكيد هي**عمل أحلى شغل عآلى * :t23:


مستنين آلبآقى وسبب إختيآركـ ليهآ *^_^*
ومش تنسينى بقى فى آخو شآرل أو إبن عمه حتى .. أهو نطلع بمصلحة :smile01
 




*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وعلي طريقة "معتز الدمرداش"
> اوعوا تروحوا في اي حته**
> 
> 
> ...


*شكلى انا اللى هروح فيكى فى داهية 
وخلى سى مِعِتِزْ ينفعك 

*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2013)

بس خلي بالك ياواثقه لازم ترجعي قبل الساعه اتنارتاشر لحسن البت دريه ونفيسه يعرفوا سرك وبعدين ياخدوا منك الشوز ويتجوزا بسلامته الامير


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب احياه النبى ياختشى
> تجبيلى صورة ليه اشوفه لعلى وعسى يغير رايه ويختارنى انا بدالك ههههههههههه*​



لالالا يارورو
الواد الحليوه ده اختارني انا خلاص


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> لالالا يارورو
> الواد الحليوه ده اختارني انا خلاص


*ايه ده بقى يا ماريا انا اخترته الاول 
هنقطع على بعض الحليوة ده من نصيبى انا هههههههههه
احنا اعجبنا ببعض خلاص انتهى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شوفوا بئا -- انا لازم تدونى جايزا لانى اول واحده قولت على الشخصيه
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3428120&postcount=229
> ...


*برافو عليكي ياحبو
واهي جايزتك يا"اريال"
*
*





:smile01:smile02:smile01
*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *سندريييلاااااااا*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه شكلى بوظت لكم التوبيك ههههههههههههههههه روحوا غيروا الموضوع و خلوه يبقى كل واحده تتخيل نفسها شخصيه كارتونيه هههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ياحبو

وبالنسبة للجزمة فايمكن ده الشبه الوحيد اللي مابيني وبين سندريلا اني رجلي صغيره وتقريبا بلبس مقاس اطفال:smile02
*


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> آلله ميكس سندريلآ ووثوقة ...* أكيد هي**عمل أحلى شغل عآلى* :t23:
> 
> ...


*شكرا ليكي ياسكروته
وعلي فكره انا مستينه دورك بفارغ الصبر 
نفسي اشوف هتختاري مين

وبالنوسبة لقرايب شارل حبيبي:t25: فاجدو موجود:smile02*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكلى انا اللى هروح فيكى فى داهية
> وخلى سى مِعِتِزْ ينفعك
> 
> *​


*طيب ليه كده بس
والله ماعملت حاجه:smile02

طيب انا هقول لطنط كريمة عليك:smile01
*


tamav maria قال:


> بس خلي بالك ياواثقه لازم ترجعي قبل الساعه اتنارتاشر لحسن البت دريه ونفيسه يعرفوا سرك وبعدين ياخدوا منك الشوز ويتجوزا بسلامته الامير


*مين دول اللي يتجوزا الامير ؟
ليه هي هيصه ولا ايه
خلاص ياتماف
الامير مش شايف غيري
انا السندريلا:t25::t25:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> لالالا يارورو
> الواد الحليوه ده اختارني انا خلاص





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده بقى يا ماريا انا اخترته الاول
> هنقطع على بعض الحليوة ده من نصيبى انا هههههههههه
> احنا اعجبنا ببعض خلاص انتهى *​


*خير اللهم ماجعله خير 
بتقولوا حاجه يابنات ؟:t23:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خير اللهم ماجعله خير
> بتقولوا حاجه يابنات ؟:t23:
> *


_*شوفتى يا ماريا عجبك كدا اهى سندريلا جت اهى 
سبونا نشوف حالنا بقى يا نااااااااااس
:t23::t23:*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

*نكمل باقي الحكايه  قبل مااجوع بقي**





*
*في  يوم من الايام اصدر الملك قرارا بجمع كل فتاة من فتيات المدينة   لتكون زوجة لإبنه الامير. وسيختار الأمير فتاة واحدة محظوظه خلال حفل راقص.  وبما أن سندريلا مشمولة بالقرار، طلبت من زوجة ابيها الذهاب معها إلى  الحفلة فتوافق الزوجة ولكن بشرط تنظيف البيت و ثياب جميلة للحفلة  فتقوم سندريلا بالتنظيف
*
*




 ويقوم اصدقائها الفئران والطيور بتجهيز فستان. 
*






وعند  انتهاء سندريلا من التنظيف كان الفستان جاهزا و جميلا فذهبت إلى زوجة  ابيها ليذهبوا إلى الحفلة ولكن بنات زوجة ابيها الحسودات مزقن فستانها وذهبن  إلى الحفلة دون اخذ سندريلا






*(دول دريه ونفيسة )**



*
 بعد ماذبوا للحفل ظهرت لسندريلا الساحرة الطيبة  والتي اعطت لسندريلا فستان انيق جديد و عربة جميلة





وساعدتها  والبستها ملابس جميلة وحولت اليقطين الى عربة وفاراها والكلب والقط الى  حراس اما العصفور الى ريشة وضعته على شعرها






 وتوجهت الى الحفلة 
ولكنها حذرت سندريلا السحر سيزول في منتصف الليل. فشكرت سندريلا الساحرة وانصرفت إلى 
الحفلة.

دهش الامير من جمالها وطلب منها الرقص ورقصت مع الامير وقد اعجب بها كثيرا ولم يعرف انها سندريلا 










*(والعه ياسوسو)*









نسيت  سندريلا كل حياتها التعيسة وهي رفقة الأمير ونسيت تحذير الساحرة. عند  منتصف الليل تذكرت سندريلا التحذير فخرجت مسرعة بدون توديع الامير ولم تقول  له اسمها ولم يبقا للامير سوا حذاء سندريلا.






واثناءها سقط منها حذاءها ولم تستطع اعادته. وبعد الحفلة قاموا بالبحث عن صاحبة الحذاء وعندما وصلوا الى منزل سندريلا 
وفي الصباح الباكر استدعى الامير نائبه وسائقة ليبحثوا عن صاحبة الحذاء  التي هي سندريلا وعندما وصلو الي بيت سندريلا حاولت زوجة الاب ان لا يرى  الامير سندريلا لكن بفضل اصدقاء سندريلا الاوفياء تم لقاءها وقاسوا عليها  الحذاء واثناءها 






الكل منهدش. ومصدوم لأن الحذاء كان بقياس رجل سندريلا. 






شوفتوا دريه ونفسية في الصوره دي هههههه


غضبت زوجة والدها الشريرة . وابنتهاها لأن سندريلا ستتزوج بالامير


اما سندريلا فتزوجت بالأمير وعاشت حياة سعيدة رفقة زوجها واصدقاءها الذين ساعدوها دائماوعاشوا حياتهم بسعادة وأمان






*وتوته توتة خلصت الحدوته واكيد جميله ومش ملتوتة ^,*

المشاركة الجايه يعون الله هقولكم ايه اللي بيعجبني في شخخصية سندريلا
وعلي طريقه "مايا دياب"
بريك وراجعين**



*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مايو 2013)

*اوبــــــــــس .. بتول و سندريلا ؟؟ الاتنين ؟؟ 

متابعة جدًا :ura1:*


----------



## Marina coptic (20 مايو 2013)

*جميله اوى الشخصيه يا واثقه
و انا متاكده ان اللى اختارت الشخصيه اجمل من سندريللا نفسها 
كمان سردك للقصه كان متع بالرغم ان القصه معروفه و هو ده الابداع فى اسلوب السرد
ربنا معاكى يا اجمل سندريللا:t23::t23::t23:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اوبــــــــــس .. بتول و سندريلا ؟؟ الاتنين ؟؟
> 
> متابعة جدًا :ura1:*


لاء الخميس:smile02:smile02

يابختي بمتابعتك بجد:t25:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*شوفتى يا ماريا عجبك كدا اهى سندريلا جت اهى
> سبونا نشوف حالنا بقى يا نااااااااااس
> :t23::t23:*_​


يابنتي انتي مابتهبطيش يادي النيله اللي عليا وعلي سنيني:close_tem


Marina coptic قال:


> *جميله اوى الشخصيه يا واثقه
> و انا متاكده ان اللى اختارت الشخصيه اجمل من سندريللا نفسها
> كمان سردك للقصه كان متع بالرغم ان القصه معروفه و هو ده الابداع فى اسلوب السرد
> ربنا معاكى يا اجمل سندريللا:t23::t23::t23:*


ربنا يخليكي يامرمر علي كلامك الجميل
بجد بشكرك من اعماق اعماق قلبي:t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

_*بت يا بتول مش ملاحظة حاجة عندى ملحوظة ملحوووووووظة
 بشوية ملاحيظ ان عبوديا وبتوليا طفشوا من التوبيك تفتكرى ليه 
*_


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

*اقول بقي ايه اللي بيعجبني في "السندريلا"
وايه وجه الشبه اللي مابيني ومابينها
لان انا حاسه خلاص استاذ عبود قرب يقدم 
**استقالته من التوبيك ده بسببي*:smile02

*اللي بيعجبني في شخصيتها
1 انها حالمه جدا
2 متفائله
3 صابُوره جدا جدا
4 طيبة وقلبها ابيض
5 خادومة بروح مُحبة
وطبعا لولا كل الصفات الجميله دي
مكانتش قدرت توصل "لقلب" وقصر الامير شارل ويتجوزها.

وجه الشبه اللي بيني وبيها هو "واحد" فقط
وهو ... الصــــــــــــــــبر انا صابُوره جدا جدا ياجماعه
وصدقوني في ناس كتير جداا بتستغرب صبري ده في حاجات ماينفعش يتصبر عليها .

وانا هفضل صابره وصابره لحد مقابل شارلي اللي هيخطفني علي حماره الاسود**:smile02*:smile02

تعالي بقي ياسي شارل احسن انا صبري نفد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*بت يا بتول مش ملاحظة حاجة عندى ملحوظة ملحوووووووظة
> بشوية ملاحيظ ان عبوديا وبتوليا طفشوا من التوبيك تفتكرى ليه
> *_


انا ملاحظة بس في سري
وهو ده كان هدفي من استضافتي هنا
نيهههاااااااااااي "ضحكات شريره متقاطعه":smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> وانا هفضل صابره وصابره لحد مقابل شارلي اللي هيخطفني علي حماره الاسود**:smile02*:smile02
> 
> تعالي بقي ياسي شارل احسن انا صبري نفد


_*ماهو جيه يا بت وانتى اللى موفقتيش 
الا موفقتيش ليه علشان حماره كان ملون هههههههههه*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا ملاحظة بس في سري
> وهو ده كان هدفي من استضافتي هنا
> نيهههاااااااااااي "ضحكات شريره متقاطعه":smile02:smile02


*يعنى اقدر اقول اننا انتصرنا 
لقد انتصرررررررررررنا 
انتى عارفة هتلاقى حد فيهم دلوقتى داخل وهتكسف كسفتة السنين ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*ماهو جيه يا بت وانتى اللى موفقتيش
> الا موفقتيش ليه علشان حماره كان ملون هههههههههه*_​


*بقول عايزة واحد زي شارل يخطفي علي حماره
دركن دركن
مش العريس اللي جالي
ايه اللي جاب طوخ لمليج بس ؟:smile02:smile02
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى اقدر اقول اننا انتصرنا
> لقد انتصرررررررررررنا
> انتى عارفة هتلاقى حد فيهم دلوقتى داخل وهتكسف كسفتة السنين ههههههههه*​


*حد يدخل؟
انتي ساذجه سذاجه
يابنتي مين فيهم يقدر يدخل بعد استضافتي 
خلاص ياماما فنيتووو:smile02
عايزة الم كل البنات ونعمل بارتي هون بالمناسبه السعيده دي
وابقي اتصلي بيا فكريني اجيب الشماريخ اللي عندي في الدرج لزوم الاحتفال:smile02:smile02:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بقول عايزة واحد زي شارل يخطفي علي حماره
> دركن دركن
> مش العريس اللي جالي
> ايه اللي جاب طوخ لمليج بس ؟:smile02:smile02
> ...


_*ههههههههههه ياخوفى لانا وانتى اللى نضرب بالشماريخ دى 
ونترمى برة التوبيك *_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*ههههههههههه ياخوفى لانا وانتى اللى نضرب بالشماريخ دى
> ونترمى برة التوبيك *_​


*نتضرب من مين يابنتي
بتوليا وعبوديا خلاص قطعوا تذكره ذهاب بلا عوده من التوبيك
والفضل يرجعلي لولولولوللللللي:smile02:smile02

انا منشكحة موت:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نتضرب من مين يابنتي
> بتوليا وعبوديا خلاص قطعوا تذكره ذهاب بلا عوده من التوبيك
> والفضل يرجعلي لولولولوللللللي:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...


_*يا بت سيرى امورك معاهم انتى لسة تحت ايديهم 
*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*يا بت سيرى امورك معاهم انتى لسة تحت ايديهم
> *_​


*تحت ايد مين لا انا كده برأه**:smile02*
*مش بقولك منشحكة انشكاح:ura1:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تحت ايد مين لا انا كده برأه**:smile02*
> *مش بقولك منشحكة انشكاح:ura1:
> *


_*هههههههههههههههههه *_​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

*خلصتوا لوك لوك ؟
نبدأ أسئلة الأستضافة  ؟ والا لسة فيه أبقاق عايزين تضربوها ؟
هى الشخصية طلعت مييين بقى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

*إييييه ده الاسبووع قرب يخلص-- يالا بئا عايزين اسئله--- انزل بالاسئله يا عبوديا-- عقبال هى ما تصحى بليل و تقراء و تقوم تشق ريقها بكام رغيف-- و ترجع تقراء و تتخض و تقوم تبل ريقها بكام إزازه مايه و ترجع و تلاقى الساعه باقت 12 تقوم تجرى و ترمينا بفردت الجزمه -اااا اقصد تقع منها فردت جزمتها و  تروح هى حافيا بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعتقد هنشد لاسبوعيين ههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تحت ايد مين لا انا كده برأه**:smile02*
> *مش بقولك منشحكة انشكاح:ura1:*



* ياااله يا منشكحه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*   بزمتك بزمتك فى حد عاااقل يهرب من سندريلا !!*
* دول قاااعدين:t25: بس شكلهم إتسحروا بجماالك يا سندرلايه و نسيوا انهم لازم يسئلوكى هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2013)

اية دا انتوا بترغوا من غيرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خير اللهم ماجعله خير
> بتقولوا حاجه يابنات ؟:t23:
> *



لالالا والنبي ياأبله 
كنا بس بنقول الواد الحليوه ده مناسب لك ياسندرلا


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلصتوا لوك لوك ؟
> نبدأ أسئلة الأستضافة  ؟ والا لسة فيه أبقاق عايزين تضربوها ؟
> هى الشخصية طلعت مييين بقى ؟؟؟
> *​



ههههههههههه
صحي النوم ياعبود 
انت لسه فاكر دلوقتي تسأل عن الشخصيه
دا الاسبوع بتاع واثقه خلص خلاص وبندور علي 
الشخصيه اللي بعدها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههه
> صحي النوم ياعبود
> انت لسه فاكر دلوقتي تسأل عن الشخصيه
> دا الاسبوع بتاع واثقه خلص خلاص وبندور علي
> الشخصيه اللي بعدها


*طاب ع البركة ...الحمد لله الذى تتم بنعمته الصالحات 
مين اللى بعديها يا بنات ؟
*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب ع البركة ...الحمد لله الذى تتم بنعمته الصالحات
> مين اللى بعديها يا بنات ؟
> *​



هههههههههه
يالهوووي دي واثقه ها تيجي تشد شعري وتجبني الارض لو عرفت اني قولت ان الاسبوع بتاعها خلص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههه
> يالهوووي دي واثقه ها تيجي تشد شعري وتجبني الارض لو عرفت اني قولت ان الاسبوع بتاعها خلص


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههه
> يالهوووي دي واثقه ها تيجي تشد شعري وتجبني الارض لو عرفت اني قولت ان الاسبوع بتاعها خلص


*أسبوع أية ؟؟؟
دة عدى حوالى شهر تقريباً 
يااااااااااااه ....صحيح يا اولاد ...الأيام الحلوة بتعدى بسرعة
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:


*عليا الطلاق من التالتة ...ماحد بوظ التوبيك دة غيرك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * 3 صابُوره
> انا صابُوره جدا جدا ياجماعه*​


*صابورة ؟؟ - يعنى صابورة حمام والا صابورة غسيل ؟*
*طاب ياللا " أتزحلقى " من هنا قبل ما ييجى " خادم البتول "
ويليِّفّنى أنا وأنتى *
*واحدة " إيريال " والتانية " صابورة "
توبيك اية اللى كله " رغاوى " دة*


> تعالي بقي *ياسي شارل* احسن انا صبري نفد


*" سى شارل " ؟؟ ...سيييى ؟؟؟
لهو شارل دة أمير ؟ 
وألا البقال اللى تحت بيتكم اللى بتدلدى له السّبت من البلكونة ؟
ربع حلاوة طتشيحيينيية يا سى شارل وباكو رابسو
:new6::new6::new6:
*​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليا الطلاق من التالتة ...ماحد بوظ التوبيك دة غيرك *​


 
* اى خدمه يا عبووديا :smile01*
* إنت تئمر و إحنا ننفز دوووغرى :smile02 ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

*إستاانا إستااانا-- هى فى تالتا!!!*
* دى تانى مره تقول الموضوع ته يا عبود-- من كام يوم قولت فى توبيك تانى لهايفا إن طلائك هيبقى على ايديها الجميله-- و النهرده تقول عليك الطلاق من التالتا --*
* اووووباااااا اتجوزت إمتى يا عبودياااااا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

*شايفين بئا يا ناس شايفين بئا يا هو *
*مين إلى عماااال يلوك لوك و ضيع اسبوع البونيه سندريلا الجميله عليها-- و بعد كدا يتهم تماف --*

*لا لا لا الكل شاهد بئا مين بيلولوك و عمال هايص فى الرغاوى بتاعت الغسيل بتاعنا و نسى الاسئله من اساسه :t33::gy0000:*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*







*بقول اقوم اجرى احسن بدل ما تبقى اخرتى سوده :vava:*
*سلااااااااام :big37:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعالي بقي *ياسي شارل* احسن انا صبري نفد


*[FONT=&quot]أتضح لنا الآن أن ( سيى شارل ) مش أمير ولا حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتضح لنا أيضاً أن " سندريللا " إن هى ألا فتاة من طبقة متوسطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساكنة فى حارة مزنوقة وبتحب " البقال " اللى تحت بيتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى يسبق أسمه " سى " دلالاً وحفاظاً على الألقاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو شاب جدع وأبن بلد وشهم ..ولسة بيكون نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى " بيوزن " ما بين مشاعره تجاه " سندريللا "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما بين " رص " الكلام الحلو على " أرفف " حياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و" مِش " هو اللى هــ " يلف " لها الشّبكة فى " ورقة " والسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من حبهم " القديم "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هو من النوع اللى هيدفع لها المهر على " النوتة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مُصمم يتجوزها على " شهادة صحية " ويعلقها ورا منه فى الدُكان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]السؤال الآول لــ " سندريللا " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أثناء نزولك بسرعة للحاق بــ " سيى شارل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اتخلعت منك فردة الجزمة ووقعت فى الباكابورت اللى فى مدخل بيتكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]صفى لنا تصرفك كيف ستلحقين بــ " سيى شارل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما اخده " بوكس مباحث التموين " ؟![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:ura1::ura1::ura1:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

*برجاء عدم التعليق لغاية ما ترجع " سندريللا " من القسم
وترد ع البيه السائل
لو مرجعتش يبقى أتاخدت " تحرى " تانى 
وتقدروا تلوكلوكو براحتكم على ما ربنا يفك سجنها 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسبوع أية ؟؟؟
> دة عدى حوالى شهر تقريباً
> يااااااااااااه ....صحيح يا اولاد ...الأيام الحلوة بتعدى بسرعة
> *​
> *عليا الطلاق من التالتة ...ماحد بوظ التوبيك دة غيرك *​



طبعا ياعبود الايام الحلوه بتعدي بسرعه لان فيها حبو
مش تقول لاسمح لله هي اللي مبوظه التوبك
(بس بيني وبينك ياعبود انت صح بس ما تقولش لحبو
هههههههههههه)
لا ياحبو ياقمره دا انتي اللي منووووره التوبك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2013)

حبو حياتي شفتي اهو طلق الاولى والتانيه والتالته هنا على ايدكو الجمال باقي الرابعه حتطلق بسببي .. اشد حيلي ان شاء الله هههههههه

متضامنه مع عبود
 بطلو رغي 
على فكره الصفحات كثرت نغيب شوي تطير..ارجع ماعرفش اقرا ايه ولا ايه
صدق من قال عنا..نتكلم اه نقرا لا.. الله يسامحك ياخادم


----------



## انت شبعي (21 مايو 2013)

منورة سندريلا او واثقة و باذن ربنا تلاقي الامير شارل و معاه الشوز الكريستال الجميلة اللي وقعت من رجلك و انتي بتجري
 متابعة بشغف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههه
ياجماحه ياجماحه 
علي فكره انا بدخل هنا علشان
أضــــــــــحـــــــك بجد هههههه
يخرب بيت دمكوا ههههه
ربنا يفرح قلب كل اللي دخل هنا ورسم البسمه علي وجههي ^_^
أمووووواه كبيييييييره ^_^
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ياجماحه ياجماحه
> علي فكره انا بدخل هنا علشان
> أضــــــــــحـــــــك بجد هههههه
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1:هههههههههههههههه

قولى لنا بأة أسماء اللى ضحكوكى 

عشان نعرف ال مووووواااه الكبيرة ديه رايحة لمين بالظبط

عاملالنا فيها بنت الكنيسة قال :smile02:smile02:smile02

هزار على فكرة عشان ما تزعليش :66::66:


*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1:هههههههههههههههه
> 
> قولى لنا بأة أسماء اللى ضحكوكى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه
قال عملالكوا بنت الكنيسة قال 
اي والله قال هههههههه

علي رأي ناس صحابنا
ان بعض الظن اثم 
هههههههه

للبنات طبعاااااااا امال هتروح لمين يعني :gun:
والنحمه برئ يابيه برئ :vava:

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلصتوا لوك لوك ؟
> نبدأ أسئلة الأستضافة  ؟ والا لسة فيه أبقاق عايزين تضربوها ؟
> هى الشخصية طلعت مييين بقى ؟؟؟
> *​


*انا مش عارفه ايه الاستعجال ده
يعني الواحد مايعرفش يفك عن نفسه بكلمتين:act31:
ياباااااااي:smile02
*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إييييه ده الاسبووع قرب يخلص-- يالا بئا عايزين اسئله--- انزل بالاسئله يا عبوديا-- عقبال هى ما تصحى بليل و تقراء و تقوم تشق ريقها بكام رغيف-- و ترجع تقراء و تتخض و تقوم تبل ريقها بكام إزازه مايه و ترجع و تلاقى الساعه باقت 12 تقوم تجرى و ترمينا بفردت الجزمه -اااا اقصد تقع منها فردت جزمتها و  تروح هى حافيا بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعتقد هنشد لاسبوعيين ههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههه ماشي ياحبو
وعلي علي فكره انا مكلتش من الصبح
يادوب هو طب مكرونة علي نص فرخه علي رغيفين
علي شفشق عصير مانجه 
يعني يادوب مسح زور:smile02
*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ياااله يا منشكحه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *   بزمتك بزمتك فى حد عاااقل يهرب من سندريلا !!*
> * دول قاااعدين:t25: بس شكلهم إتسحروا بجماالك يا سندرلايه و نسيوا انهم لازم يسئلوكى هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ايون يابنتي ماهي سندريلا ساحره بجمالها
طبعا ليهم حق يفسلعوا:smile02
*


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اية دا انتوا بترغوا من غيرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*واحنا نقدر ياقمر
يلا شدي بوقك قصدي شيدي حيلك وتعالي:smile02
*


tamav maria قال:


> لالالا والنبي ياأبله
> كنا بس بنقول الواد الحليوه ده مناسب لك ياسندرلا


ايون كده ياتماف اصلي استهيائلي ان حد عاي يخطف سي شارلي مني ده انا كنت شقيته نصيين:smile02


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب ع البركة ...الحمد لله الذى تتم بنعمته الصالحات
> مين اللى بعديها يا بنات ؟
> *​


*مين بعد مين كفالله الشر:act31:*


tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههه
> يالهوووي دي واثقه ها تيجي تشد شعري وتجبني الارض لو عرفت اني قولت ان الاسبوع بتاعها خلص


*ههههههه لا مش هشد شعرك ولا حاجه
بس اللي انتوا متعرفهوش
انا واخده تأبيده في التوبيك ده:smile02:smile02
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسبوع أية ؟؟؟
> دة عدى حوالى شهر تقريباً
> يااااااااااااه ....صحيح يا اولاد ...الأيام الحلوة بتعدى بسرعة
> *​ *يوه متكسفنيش بقي ياسي عبود:t23:*
> *عليا الطلاق من التالتة ...ماحد بوظ التوبيك دة غيرك *​


*لا ده ظلم دي حبو عمود الموضوع وانا الكرانيش:smile02*


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

*كفايه حرام قلبى هيقف من الضحك
يلا باه يا واثقه قوليلنا هتعملى ايه لما البوكس هياخد اسم النبى حارسه و صاينه عليه سى شارل افندى الحليوه المسبسب ده*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صابورة ؟؟ - يعنى صابورة حمام والا صابورة غسيل ؟*
> *طاب ياللا " أتزحلقى " من هنا قبل ما ييجى " خادم البتول "
> ويليِّفّنى أنا وأنتى *
> *واحدة " إيريال " والتانية " صابورة "
> ...


*اوبااااا انا شامة ريحة تريقة علي سي شارل كوزي
وكده مش كميل علي فكره:act31::act31:
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أتضح لنا الآن أن ( سيى شارل ) مش أمير ولا حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتضح لنا أيضاً أن " سندريللا " إن هى ألا فتاة من طبقة متوسطة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ساكنة فى حارة مزنوقة وبتحب " البقال " اللى تحت بيتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى يسبق أسمه " سى " دلالاً وحفاظاً على الألقاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو شاب جدع وأبن بلد وشهم ..ولسة بيكون نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى " بيوزن " ما بين مشاعره تجاه " سندريللا "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما بين " رص " الكلام الحلو على " أرفف " حياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و" مِش " هو اللى هــ " يلف " لها الشّبكة فى " ورقة " والسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من حبهم " القديم "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هو من النوع اللى هيدفع لها المهر على " النوتة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مُصمم يتجوزها على " شهادة صحية " ويعلقها ورا منه فى الدُكان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله كل العصيده دي ليا انا وسي شارل
> طيب عشان كده
> حضرتك ممكن تاخد حاجات عالنوتة او "شوكك" اذا حبيبت:smile02
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*طويب السؤال ده اجباري ولا اختياري:smile02
وهل ياتري ممكن اتصل بصديك
وما هو المعني المقصود بكلمة "بكابورت":smile02:smile02
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *برجاء عدم التعليق لغاية ما ترجع " سندريللا " من القسم
> وترد ع البيه السائل
> لو مرجعتش يبقى أتاخدت " تحرى " تانى
> وتقدروا تلوكلوكو براحتكم على ما ربنا يفك سجنها
> *​


*ههههههههههههه سجن ايه
بقولك انا سندريلا
مش "سنية جُنح" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقريبا حصل عندك لخبطة في الشخصيات:smile02:smile02
*[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> منورة سندريلا او واثقة و باذن ربنا تلاقي الامير شارل و معاه الشوز الكريستال الجميلة اللي وقعت من رجلك و انتي بتجري
> متابعة بشغف


*انشالله ياميرا ادعيلي يااوختشي
بس قوليلي ولامؤاخده في السؤال يعني هو يعني ايه شغف دي:smile02:smile02
*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ياجماحه ياجماحه
> علي فكره انا بدخل هنا علشان
> أضــــــــــحـــــــك بجد هههههه
> ...


بتدخلي علشان تضحكي
قصدي ايه يامرمر ها ها
اوعي يكون قصدك اللي في بالي:smile02:smile02
بس تعيشي وتضحكي ياحبيبتي:t25:


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1:هههههههههههههههه
> 
> قولى لنا بأة أسماء اللى ضحكوكى
> ...


*شوفوا النية ياولاد*:smile02


Marina coptic قال:


> *كفايه حرام قلبى هيقف من الضحك
> يلا باه يا واثقه قوليلنا هتعملى ايه لما البوكس هياخد اسم النبى حارسه و صاينه عليه سى شارل افندى الحليوه المسبسب ده*


*طب ماتجيبله كرسي:smile02
سلامة قلبك ياقلبي:t25:

يعني هكون هعمل ايه
هجيبله ب 50 قرش حلاوة طيشحينية وببريزة عيش:smile02:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2013)

عارفه ياواثقة انك موتينى من الضحك ؟, :t33: ومش قادرة اصدق الصورة اللى فى توقيعك جبتيه من اى مستشفى مجانين ده يا بنتى ؟ :smile02
وعايزة شارل يتجوزك بعد التوقيع الفضيحة ده ؟ :smile02


----------



## خادم البتول (22 مايو 2013)

*
مكاشــــــفة*​​الأخوة الأحباء: سلام ونعمة:​​كان لهذا التوبيك في بدايته *كواليس *كثيرة، ولعلها تستحق في ذاتها أن نفتح لها موضوعا جديدا، لا يخلو الحديث فيه من الطرافة حينا، ومن التعجب أحيانا.  ولكن منذ البدء، نعم، كانت هناك عوائق كثيرة جدا تحول دون إنشائه، حتى أنني شخصيا ما زلت مندهشا كيف قام رغم كل شيء وكيف نجح، ولكم بالطبع كل الفضل في ذلك. ​​ 
*أول العوائق *أيها الأحباء كان عائق *الوقت*، سيان وقتي أو وقت الأستاذ عبود. ولقد اتفقت معه ختاما على أن نمنح كل ضيفة أسبوعا كاملا فقط لهذا السبب، رغم علمنا التام أن كل الأسئلة والإجابات عليها لن تستغرق أكثر من ثلاثة أيام أو أربعة على أقصى تقدير. غير أنه بالطبع لم يكن ممكنا أن نلتزم أمامكم بهذا الإيقاع السريع نسبيا، خاصة وأن ما نعطيه للشبكة كلها في النهاية هو مجرد *شريحة *صغيرة من وقتنا ومن حياتنا. أما وقد بدأنا هذا التوبيك ونجح منذ البداية نجاحا باهرا ـ *بفضل تفاعلكم ومحبتكم *ـ فقد قررنا *ضمنا *ألا نلتزم بهذا "الأسبوع الكامل" على الأقل في البداية، خاصة بالنظر إلى أن الكثيرات من أخواتنا قد أظهرن بالفعل الرغبة في المشاركة. على ذلك وبمجرد انتهاء الغالية "*حبو*" من إجاباتها ومن لحظتها الجميلة التي أسعدتنا وأسعدت الجميع، بمجرد انتهائها من ذلك أعلن عبود عن الضيفة الجديدة، ولم أعترض، ذلك قبل أن ينتهي "أسبوع حبو" بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة.​​ 
* * *​
*العائق الثاني *كان *طبيعة الشخصيات *نفسها. لو أنكم تتقنون فقط قراءة الصور لعرفتم أن لقاء هذين الرجلين واتفاقهما محال: كيف يتفق حقا رجل يعبر عن نفسه بصورة للقديسة *العذراء*، في وضع جانبي، وفي لحظة سكون وصلاة خاشعة، مع رجل يعبر عن نفسه بوجه *أسد*، في وضع المواجهة، بنظرة تتأمل وتتفحص الوجوه والمكان من أمامه، وكأنه فقط يحدد "الفريسة" القادمة؟ هذان لا شك عقلان يختلفان جذريا وربما في كل شيء! غير أني ـ أشهد ـ حين اقتربت من *عبود *وجدت إنسانا بسيطا فائق *الذكاء والتواضع* *واللياقة*، حتى أنه لم يكن يقرر أمرا دون مراجعتي واستشارتي، فكنت من ثم بدوري أتعالى عن كل رغباتي وأترك له كل الخيارات بل أوافق على قراره النهائي مقدما، بداية من اسم التوبيك وحتى الصياغة النهائية ورسالة الافتتاح نفسها (وإن كنت بالطبع لا أسامحه على كل هذه التقييمات التي جمعها في النهاية منفردا :smile01)! ​​
*بعبارة أخرى*: لم يكن هذا التوبيك ثمرة *اتفاق عقلي* بيننا، وإنما ثمرة *المحبة والبساطة والإيثار*! ولقد كان انتصار هذه القيم في النهاية فألا طيبا بالنسبة لي وحدثا لا يخلو من دلالة، لأنه إذا كان *الأسد والعذراء *قد التقيا واتفقا، فبالأحرى يستطيع الأسد أن يتعالى على غرائزه حين تكون الضيفة حَمَلا وديعا يغريه لافتراسه، كما تستطيع العذراء أيضا أن تستوعب الضيفة وتحتويها ولو كانت من فصائل القطط الكبيرة والنمور المتوحشة. ​​ 
* * *​
*العائق الثالث *كان ببساطة *هدف هذا التوبيك ورسالته وقيمته*. لا شك أن *عبود *و*خادم* رجلان يحبان المرح وبهما الرغبة دائما لرسم البسمة على الوجوه كما يعرف الجميع، ولكن هل يُعقل أن يجتمع الرجلان على توبيك ـ فيما وصفته الغالية "*دونا*" بأنه "*لقاء السحاب*" ـ ثم لا يكون من وراء هذا التوبيك حقا سوى المزاح المستمر الذي قد يبلغ حد الهزل أحيانا؟ هل يُعقل أيها الأحباء أن "يتفق الشيخان" على ترك العالم كله ـ والشبكة كلها ـ ثم يجتمعان هنا فقط لاقتناص "القفشات" من لغة هذه أو من رسالة تلك؟​​ 
لقد كانت الفكرة الأولى ببساطة تدعونا بالأحرى *للتأمل قليلا*: في *أنفسنا أولا*، ثم في الشخصية التي تمثلنا، في التاريخ الذي جاءت منه، في الخلفية التي تنتمي إليها، في الإنجازات التي حققتها... كانت الفكرة علاوة على ذلك دعوة لإظهار كل ما لدينا ـ نحن وأنتم ـ من *ذكاء وخيال وإبداع*، سيان في الأسئلة أو في الإجابات. كانت في النهاية أيضا *لعبة*، تلعب فيها إحداكن دورا، ونقدم لها نحن بقية الأدوار، ثم نفتح الستار ونكتشف معا في هذا السياق المرح ـ وفي هذا السياق *فقط *ـ كيف تتطور الأمور وكيف تظهر حقا الكوميديا الراقية وليدة الموقف، خاصة وأننا نرتجل جميعا وعلى الهواء مباشرة ودون سيناريو مسبق!​​ 
* * *​
وبعد، كانت هذه أيها الأحباء بعض كواليس هذا التوبيك التي لا يعرفها أحد سوانا، وكانت هذه بعض *الأفكار *التي يتأسس الموضوع كله عليها ولأجلها نبذل *الجهد والوقت* دون أي امتعاض. ولقد رأيت اليوم أن أشارككم جميعا بها، في مكاشفة هي الأولى من نوعها، وأتمنى بالطبع أن تكون *الأخيرة*. أما الأذكياء فتكفيهم الإشارة، وأما الأغبياء فليس بيننا أبدا أي أغبياء، وحتى لو كان بيننا أي أغبياء فما زالت المحبة ـ *والمحبة فقط *ـ هي طريقنا الوحيد إليهم، ومعهم، وبهم. على الحب دائما نلتقي. :16_4_10: ​​
* * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*ايه* *يا جودعان اين انتم وبعدين ايه الرغى ده كله 
اغيب يومين ارجع الاقيكم لوك لوك لوك *
*اربع صفحات بحالهم 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه* *يا جودعان اين انتم وبعدين ايه الرغى ده كله
> اغيب يومين ارجع الاقيكم لوك لوك لوك *
> *اربع صفحات بحالهم
> *​



فعلا انا عايزة اقولهم ماما بتسلم عليكو وبتقولكو , واحدة واحدة :smile01:smile01
مركبين قطر فى لسانهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01:smile01 انا مش ملاحقة اقرا , بالراحة :act23:


----------



## خادم البتول (23 مايو 2013)

بالمناسبة أيها الأحباء كي لا يحدث سوء فهم بدون مبرر: احنا ماعندناش مشكلة في الرغي والـ"لوك لوك" في حد ذاته.. خاصة لما يكون من بنات زي *بتول وحبو وتماف ورورو *وغيرهم من بناتنا الألطف والأخف دما بوجه عام. عن نفسي قدام الرغي لم أعلق على الإطلاق، لا في العام ولا في الخاص، بالعكس أسعدتني قفشات كتير ذكية وجميلة زي ما أسعدت *مارينا ومرمر *وغيرهم. وأما عبود فأيضا ليس عنده مشكلة وكان تعليقه الوحيد لي عن الرغي من يومين وهو بيضحك: "أنا حاسس إني فتحت كوافير حريمي"! :smile01 باختصار كلانا لديه من الخبرة ما يكفي لمعرفة أن المرأة والرغي *صديقان لا يفترقان*.  بالتالي فعلا ليس عندنا مشكلة في الرغي في حد ذاته (وليس عندكم بالطبع مشكلة :smile01)! مفيش أصلا أي مشكلة ولو فيه فهي *فقط *أن يكون هذا هو *موضوع التوبيك كله!*


بمناسبة الرغي مرة واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه: الصيف رجع يا أخي والدبان ظهر تاني وامبارح بالذات 5 دبانات، اتنين دكور وتلاته نتايه، كانوا ح يجننوني! صاحبه سأله: استنى عندك، انت إزاي أصلا عرفت الدكر من النتاية؟ رد عليه: يا سلام، ودي صعبة يعني؟ الاتنين الدكور كانوا *واقفين على إزازة البيرة *والتلاته النتايه كانوا *واقفين على التليفون*! :smile01


(أول وآخر مرة قلت النكتة دي هنا في المنتدى كنت لسه جديد لانج طازة ورحت نازل بيها في *إجابة *على سؤال في *قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*! طبعا الست "*أمة*" المشرفة على القسم فوجئت بالرسالة وبقت مش فاهمة إيه المصيبة دي اللي حلـّت فجأة عليهم: ده مين ده اللي يقول نكتة زي دي وبعدها يجاوب لاهوت وكل ده كده ف نـَفـَس واحد؟!! :smile01 تعمل إيه؟ راحت حاذفة *نص* الرسالة اللي فيه النكتة، واحتفظت بنص الرسالة التاني اللي فيه الإجابة، وراحت قايلة: اسمع يافندي، احنا هنا بنجاوب إجابات مسيحية كتابية وآبائية وبس، مش بنقول نكت.. فاهم؟ قلت ف سري يا بنت الإيه، بقا بتحبطيني كده من أولها، ده إنتو باين عليكم منتدى كئيب فعلا! حاضر يا أبله خلاص، فاهم! طبعا أنا لا كنت عارف أمة من غير أمة، بس بعد كده خلاص عرفت أد إيه هي بالعكس شخصية رائعة وتدريجيا صارت حبيبتي. ) 

* * *​ 
المهم: بناء على طلب أكتر من مراقب فيه اقتراح لأستاذنا *عبود *إنه ينزل بباقي أسئلته إذا كان ممكن، وبحيث *بتول *تبدأ تجاوب السؤال الأول مع باقي الأسئلة الجديدة أول ما توصل، في الدقائق القليلة اللي بتقدر توفرها بالليل (طبعا بعد ما تعشـّي سي *شارل* وتحمّيه وتنيـّمه وتطمن على أعضاؤه ونفساويته وتتأكد تمام إن غيابها عنه لدقائق معانا مش ح يأثر على حالة الهيام اللي بينهم)! المهم بعد كده يا ست بتول رجاء محبة ماتجيش كمان تحكيلنا في شارل وطول شارل وعرض شارل!


على أي حال اقتراح تاني في المقابل من *عبود وخادم البتول*: حد من البنات ياريت أحسن يشوف البنية اختفت فين من يومين.. بردو واجب، محدش عارف يمكن لا قدر الله يكون بسلامته *شارل *جراله حاجه!


عوض الصابرين عليك يارب!


* * *​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> بالمناسبة أيها الأحباء كي لا يحدث سوء فهم بدون مبرر: احنا ماعندناش مشكلة في الرغي والـ"لوك لوك" في حد ذاته.. خاصة لما يكون من بنات زي *بتول وحبو وتماف ورورو *وغيرهم من بناتنا الألطف والأخف دما بوجه عام. عن نفسي قدام الرغي لم أعلق على الإطلاق، لا في العام ولا في الخاص، بالعكس أسعدتني قفشات كتير ذكية وجميلة زي ما أسعدت *مارينا ومرمر *وغيرهم. وأما عبود فأيضا ليس عنده مشكلة وكان تعليقه الوحيد لي عن الرغي من يومين وهو بيضحك: "أنا حاسس إني فتحت كوافير حريمي"! :smile01 باختصار كلانا لديه من الخبرة ما يكفي لمعرفة أن المرأة والرغي *صديقان لا يفترقان*.  بالتالي فعلا ليس عندنا مشكلة في الرغي في حد ذاته (وليس عندكم بالطبع مشكلة :smile01)! مفيش أصلا أي مشكلة ولو فيه فهي *فقط *أن يكون هذا هو *موضوع التوبيك كله!*
> 
> 
> بمناسبة الرغي مرة واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه: الصيف رجع يا أخي والدبان ظهر تاني وامبارح بالذات 5 دبانات، اتنين دكور وتلاته نتايه، كانوا ح يجننوني! صاحبه سأله: استنى عندك، انت إزاي أصلا عرفت الدكر من النتاية؟ رد عليه: يا سلام، ودي صعبة يعني؟ الاتنين الدكور كانوا *واقفين على إزازة البيرة *والتلاته النتايه كانوا *واقفين على التليفون*! :smile01
> ...


*لا بقى بلالالالالاش ظلم انا مش برغى خالص 
بقالى يومين بحالهم ايه الظلم ده يا ناس 
ومن ناحية البت بتول انا هتصل بيها واقولها الحقى 
الواد شارل خدوه تحرى تعالى الحقيه بقى *​


----------



## Marina coptic (23 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> بالمناسبة أيها الأحباء كي لا يحدث سوء فهم بدون مبرر: احنا ماعندناش مشكلة في الرغي والـ"لوك لوك" في حد ذاته.. خاصة لما يكون من بنات زي *بتول وحبو وتماف ورورو *وغيرهم من بناتنا الألطف والأخف دما بوجه عام. عن نفسي قدام الرغي لم أعلق على الإطلاق، لا في العام ولا في الخاص، بالعكس أسعدتني قفشات كتير ذكية وجميلة زي ما أسعدت *مارينا ومرمر *وغيرهم. وأما عبود فأيضا ليس عنده مشكلة وكان تعليقه الوحيد لي عن الرغي من يومين وهو بيضحك: "أنا حاسس إني فتحت كوافير حريمي"! :smile01 باختصار كلانا لديه من الخبرة ما يكفي لمعرفة أن المرأة والرغي *صديقان لا يفترقان*.  بالتالي فعلا ليس عندنا مشكلة في الرغي في حد ذاته (وليس عندكم بالطبع مشكلة :smile01)! مفيش أصلا أي مشكلة ولو فيه فهي *فقط *أن يكون هذا هو *موضوع التوبيك كله!*
> 
> 
> بمناسبة الرغي مرة واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه: الصيف رجع يا أخي والدبان ظهر تاني وامبارح بالذات 5 دبانات، اتنين دكور وتلاته نتايه، كانوا ح يجننوني! صاحبه سأله: استنى عندك، انت إزاي أصلا عرفت الدكر من النتاية؟ رد عليه: يا سلام، ودي صعبة يعني؟ الاتنين الدكور كانوا *واقفين على إزازة البيرة *والتلاته النتايه كانوا *واقفين على التليفون*! :smile01
> ...




*صباح الفل اخى الكريم
متهيألى مارينا اللى فى تعليق حضرتك هى انا
عشان كده اسمحلى لى تعليق حابه اوضح بيه حاجه
انا لما دخلت المنتدى كنت داخله بس عشان اقرا مواضيعه الدينيه و انقل منها الى صفحتى على الفيسبوك ,,, هو انا كان ممكن اعمل ده من غير ما اسجل بس بتضايق من رساله انت غير مسجل
الصراحه مكنتش ناويه اشارك بتعليقات و لا حاجه بس بدات التوبيكات و التعليقات تشدنى و خصووووووووووووووووووصا التوبيك ده اللى فعلا اسعدنى جدا زى حضرتك ما قلت بس السبب مش بس القفشات و التعليقات المرجه ام دم خفيف ... لا السبب الاهم هى الروح اللى بينهالى التوبيك ده ... روح المحبه و الالفه و المرح و الانسجام بين الاخوات هنا( و اللى مفتقداها جدا مع اخواتى فى المنتدى التانى بسبب ظروف حصلت خلت العقد انفرط ماحنا برضه كنا كده و كانت اسعد ايام حياتى) و هو ده اكتر اللى شدنى للتوبيك و للمنتدى ككل
ربنا يديم المحبه و الروح الجميله دى بينكم و يسعدكم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*يا كماحة البت بتول بتسلم عليكم وبتقولكم هتبقى موجودة بالليل 
بس سيى شارل بتاعها لسة واقع فى الباكبورت ومازال البحث عنه مستمر 
ادعولها تطلعه بالسلامة ههههههههه*_


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]وزى ما توقعنا لحضراتكم " سندريللا " أتخادت تَحرى 48 ساعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى رايحة تدخل لـ " سى شارل " فى الحجز ربع كيلو كفتة وعلبة دخان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أووم أية الباشا ظابط المباحث عفقها من قافاها وعمل لها محضر ووداها النيابة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ السؤال اللى فات با " بييهة " أجبارى وبلاش حلاقة للى جابونى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جاوبى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ لو لم يكن المدعو " شارل " بقال غنى ..برضه كنتى هتتجوزيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ قلتى ان وجه الشبه بينك وبين المدعوة " سندريللا " الصبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قائل هذا البيت ( سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبرى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ قلتى فى أقوالك ان فيه حاجات ماينفعش يتصبر عليها ...زى اية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ قلتى انك متفائلة ...اية سر تفاؤلك مع ان حياتك سودة ومهببة على حد علمنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ هل كانت لك علاقات غرامية أو سبق إن فيه حد أتطس فى نظره وخطبك قبل شارل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ وما وجه الشبه بينه وبين شارل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ ماهى الصفات التى ترينها فى "خادم البتول" تشبه أو تقترب من صفات فى "شارل" ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ أنتى مُتهمة بتبويظ التوبيك لكل من المدعو "عبود" والمدعو "خادم البتول" فما هى أقوالك ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (23 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *صباح الفل اخى الكريم
> متهيألى مارينا اللى فى تعليق حضرتك هى انا
> عشان كده اسمحلى لى تعليق حابه اوضح بيه حاجه
> انا لما دخلت المنتدى كنت داخله بس عشان اقرا مواضيعه الدينيه و انقل منها الى صفحتى على الفيسبوك ,,, هو انا كان ممكن اعمل ده من غير ما اسجل بس بتضايق من رساله انت غير مسجل
> ...





* أولا الفــل ليكي أختي الكريمة يسعد مساكي..  *​ 






​

*الأم تريزا *في كلمة من أعمق كلماتها بتقول:

 We do no great things; only small things, with great love

 نحن لا نصنع أشياء عظيمة. نحن نصنع فقط أشياء صغيرة، ولكن بحب عظيم. ​ 
والمعنى الأعمق هنا إن الأشياء العظيمة اللي بنشوفها هي في الحقيقة مش عظيمة.. هي صغيرة، ولكن فيها حب عظيم. احنا بنشوفها وبنحسها عظيمة لأن فيها حب عظيم. أشياءنا في ذاتها صغيرة، لكن الحب هو ما يجعلها عظيمة.

قيسي بقا على كده *كل شيء *بلا استثناء: من قصر كتاج محل لغنوة من فيروز.. من أوبرا لموتسارت لقصيدة من نزار.. ومن كتاب كإنجيل يوحنا لرسالة في منتدى الكنيسة! هناك دائما وراء العظمة *قصة حب*، *دائما*، وبقدر الحب بقدر العظمة، وبالمعنى الحقيقي للعظمة!


أعتقد ده يا دكتورة هو معنى رسالتك، وهو كمان التعليق عليها.. لكن بالتأكيد *قلبك *معانا في لحظة المحبة دي.. احنا في الآخر *مرايتك*، ويمكن لأنك بالأساس جميلة ربنا ساق خطوتك لجل بس تشوفي حُسنك *انتي *فينا.. لجل تهدينا الفل، لكن بسر المحبة يرتد الفل منك إليكي.  ميرسي يا قمر على رسالتك الجميلة دي وعلى كلماتك العطرة وروحك المُحبة.. احنا كمان لا شك سعداء بوصولك. 


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (23 مايو 2013)

آسف يا بودي للمقاطعة دي.. لسه شايف رسالتك.. سامحني..

الميكروفون يا جماعة مع الأستاذ عبود.


* * *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

*ياخبررر انا عندي كذا تقييم وكذا رساله خاصه
و9 رسايل زوار
ده  غير لستة الاسئله اللي هنا
تفتكروا هقدر ارد علي كل الحاجات دي والنور لسه عايش ؟

بصوا بقي انتوا وحظكم ياجماحه
مسائكم جشطة بعون الله*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخبررر انا عندي كذا تقييم وكذا رساله خاصه
> و9 رسايل زوار
> ده  غير لستة الاسئله اللي هنا
> تفتكروا هقدر ارد علي كل الحاجات دي والنور لسه عايش ؟
> ...


*
ارحمينا و النبى 

ابوس ايدك .. ردى على الاسئلة الاول و بعدين انشالله تلعبى كورة شراب على باب المنتدى 

جاوبى بقا :act23::act23::act23::act23:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

> بمناسبة  الرغي مرة واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه: الصيف رجع يا أخي والدبان ظهر تاني  وامبارح بالذات 5 دبانات، اتنين دكور وتلاته نتايه، كانوا ح يجننوني! صاحبه  سأله: استنى عندك، انت إزاي أصلا عرفت الدكر من النتاية؟ رد عليه: يا  سلام، ودي صعبة يعني؟ الاتنين الدكور كانوا *واقفين على إزازة البيرة *والتلاته النتايه كانوا *واقفين على التليفون*!


هههههههههههههههههههه فظيعه دي وجديده 
هبقي اقولها للواد اخويا:smile01


> المهم: بناء على طلب أكتر من مراقب فيه اقتراح لأستاذنا *عبود *إنه ينزل بباقي أسئلته إذا كان ممكن، وبحيث *بتول *تبدأ تجاوب السؤال الأول مع باقي الأسئلة الجديدة أول ما توصل، في الدقائق القليلة اللي بتقدر توفرها بالليل (طبعا بعد ما تعشـّي سي *شارل*  وتحمّيه وتنيـّمه وتطمن على أعضاؤه ونفساويته وتتأكد تمام إن غيابها عنه  لدقائق معانا مش ح يأثر على حالة الهيام اللي بينهم)! المهم بعد كده يا ست  بتول رجاء محبة ماتجيش كمان تحكيلنا في شارل وطول شارل وعرض شارل!
> 
> لا اطمن شارل كويس ودهنله الكاللو بتاعه بالمرهم
> 
> ...


يــــــارب ادعي بضميــ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ارحمينا و النبى
> 
> ابوس ايدك .. ردى على الاسئلة الاول و بعدين انشالله تلعبى كورة شراب على باب المنتدى
> ...


حاضر حاضر

الحمد لله بعتت تعلقيين والنور مقطعش
دي معجزة يابنتي:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما توقعنا لحضراتكم " سندريللا " أتخادت تَحرى 48 ساعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى رايحة تدخل لـ " سى شارل " فى الحجز ربع كيلو كفتة وعلبة دخان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أووم أية الباشا ظابط المباحث عفقها من قافاها وعمل لها محضر ووداها النيابة
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ايه عفقها دي:smile01
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ السؤال اللى فات با " بييهة " أجبارى وبلاش حلاقة للى جابونى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جاوبى[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تصدق نسيت السؤال اللي فات
> ...


*بررررئ يابيه والله مانا دي اختي مني:t23:*

*لا اكيد حضرتك اتلخبطت بين المتهميين
دي المُتهمة حبو هي السبب:smile01
*[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مايو 2013)

واثقه .. ماشاء الله راعية قلب ابيض .. عسىى الله يعوض عليج الاحزان افراح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عارفه ياواثقة انك موتينى من الضحك ؟, :t33: ومش قادرة اصدق الصورة اللى فى توقيعك جبتيه من اى مستشفى مجانين ده يا بنتى ؟ :smile02
> وعايزة شارل يتجوزك بعد التوقيع الفضيحة ده ؟ :smile02


*تعيشي وتضحكي ياروزتي:t23:
اخص عليكي كده تتريقي علي طفلي المستقبلي:smile01
اصلا اصلا انا وشارل معجبين بيه جدا ومسمينة حموكشة:smile01
*


Desert Rose قال:


> فعلا انا عايزة اقولهم ماما بتسلم عليكو وبتقولكو , واحدة واحدة :smile01:smile01
> مركبين قطر فى لسانهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01:smile01 انا مش ملاحقة اقرا , بالراحة :act23:


*سلميلنا عليها:new8:

يابنتي اصلا كله عايز يرد قبل النور مايقطع:bud:
يعني عندك انا مثلا برد عليكم ومشغله المكواه بكوي هدوم اخويا
وبسشور شعري وبضرب طماطم في الخلاط وبشحن تليفوني 
كله في نفس ذات الوقت لانه خلاص مافيش وقت:smile01

*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مايو 2013)

> *تعيشي وتضحكي ياروزتي:t23:
> اخص عليكي كده تتريقي علي طفلي المستقبلي:smile01
> اصلا اصلا انا وشارل معجبين بيه جدا ومسمينة حموكشة:smile01*


ههههههه ده طفلك المستقبلى ؟ وحموكشة ؟ وبتقوليها وفرحانة 
طيب خبيه يابنتى علشان الحسد :t33::t33:لما الطفل شكله كده امال شارل عامل ازاى ؟ وشارل ازاى ويخلف حموكشة :t33::t33: سحر ازاى وتخلف عبد العال ؟ :t33::t33:



> *سلميلنا عليها:new8:
> 
> يابنتي اصلا كله عايز يرد قبل النور مايقطع:bud:
> يعني عندك انا مثلا برد عليكم ومشغله المكواه بكوي هدوم اخويا
> ...


ده كل ده والنور بيقطع ,طيب لو مكانش بيقطع , كنتو خلصتو صفحات المنتدى ودخلتو على منتديات الجيران ؟ :t33::t33:
المشكلة انكو خليتو الشباب يتهمونا ظلما وبهتانا اننا رغايين , واحنا مش كده خالص احنا مش وش ذلك , احنا ذلك وشه :t33::t33::t33:
عاجبكو الظلم ده ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه ده طفلك المستقبلى ؟ وحموكشة ؟ وبتقوليها وفرحانة
> طيب خبيه يابنتى علشان الحسد :t33::t33:لما الطفل شكله كده امال شارل عامل ازاى ؟ وشارل ازاى ويخلف حموكشة :t33::t33: سحر ازاى وتخلف عبد العال ؟ :t33::t33:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه بامانه ضحكتيني جداا:smil12:
> عادي جدا انتي مسمعتيش عن قدره قادر قبل كده
> ...


هههههههه علي طول احنا البنات مظلوميين:smil13:
ودايما احنا ذالك وشه
 بمناسبة "ذالك" بقي تصدقي
اموت وااعرف الشخص اللي صمم الكيبورد 
ليه حدف حرف ال"ذ" في اخر الكيبورد كده:new2:
وليه حطه فوق جنب الارقام ليه مش حطه جنب اخواته الحروف؟
وليه كل شوية اقعد ادور علي الحرف ده لحد ماتطلع عيني علشان الاقيه:smil13:

طب بذمتك احنا راغيين:smil12::smil12:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2013)

*حب 10 سنين ؟؟؟؟
ليه إنتى عمرك كام سنة ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حب 10 سنين ؟؟؟؟
> ليه إنتى عمرك كام سنة ؟*


*اوبا وليه الاسئله الممنوعه دي:smile01:smile01

انتي مدخلتيش بروفايلي قبل كده والقيتي نظرة علي سني او حتي ضرسي:smile01

انا26 سنة يعني رجل جوه ورجل بره  يعني بودع الدنيا:smile01

وحبيت وانا عندي 16 سنة وفضلت اكبر وحبي يكبر
انا اكبر وهو يكبر:smile01 
لحد من فتره كده الحب من كتر ياعيني ماكبر جاله تضخم وانفجرررررر 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا وقفت أمام مشاركتك وقعدت أقرا ...بتأمل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت معتقداً أن أختياراك للشخصية ماهى الا أستكمالاً لرحلة مرحك بيننا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومشاركاتك ومواضيعك الخفيفة الممتعة رائعة التعبير والمفردات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع سرعة البديهة والقفشات اللذيذة الشيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وسألت نفسى ..أزاى دى تختار " سندريللا " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشخصية الحالمة ...بدلاً من الناقمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشخصية الأسطورية ...عِوضاً عن الواقعية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجدت ان كلتا الشخصيتين قد عانيتا فى صمت وصبر وإيمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإيمان بالتعويض القادم و "الثقة" فى المُعَوِضْ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كنت قد مازحتك قائلاً بأختيارك لأسم يصلح للشحاتة على باب المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا بك تتخطين تلميحى الساخر بمنتهى الذكاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا بك تردين علىِّ " عملياً " بمعنى الأسم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" واثقة فيك يا رب "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أترك لصديقى " خادم البتول " يستكمل معك الحوار حول الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" سندريللا " أنا سعدت بيكى جداً ....ليس هذا فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أنا فخور لأختيارك ضيفة معنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتباهى بوجودك فى أحد مواضيعى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2013)

* شــكرا أستاذ عبــود*
بس مش عارف يا أخي جيت ع الآخر وجبت *الحنيّـة *دي منين؟!
 بقول لنفسي يمكن قاصد، عشان أطلع أنا بعده في هيئة حقنة! :smile01

طيب لعلمك أنا بالفعل عندي *نقد قوي *لشخصية سندريلا..
ولذلك عمليا مضطر أقسم أسئلتي *لقسمين*:
الأول قسم *جاد *جدا، واقعي، يغوص بالفعل في أعماق الشخصية
ويحتاج بالطبع إجابات جادة وصادقة من السندريلا..
والثاني قسم خفيف تخيّـلي نلتقي معه بعد ذلك.

كل قسم في حدود 4 أو 5 أسئلة فقط على الأكثر..
ونلتقي *بالقسم الأول *إن شاء الله خلال ساعات قليلة. 


* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2013)

*
القسـم الأول*​ 
 سأكتفي في هذا االقسم بـ *3* أسئلة فقط، بشرط أن تجيب سندريلا *بالتفصيل الممل*! 
مرة أخرى هذا القسم وهذه الأسئلة *جادة جدا*، تنتظر أيضا إجابة *جادة جدا*.​ 
 1- في البداية لما أشارت ضيفتنا الجميلة لـ"الولية" اللي مع توم وجيري، وبعدين اختارت شخصية سندريلا، السؤال طرح نفسه: إيه *المشترك *بين الاتنين؟ الحقيقة إن المشترك هو "*الشقا*" بالمعنى العامي للكلمة. الاتنين شخصيات "*شقيانة*" وتعبانة. ومش بس كده: الاتنين "شقاهم" بيتأكد وبتزيد حمولته بسبب *اللي حواليهم*، سواء توم وجيري مع الشخصية الأولى، أو زوجة الأب وبناتها مع سندريلا. بالتالي مش بس فيه إحساس بـ"الشقا"، إنما فيه كمان إحساس ولو خافت بـ"*الظلم*". *والسؤال*: هل ضيفتنا بالفعل تشعر إنها "*شقيانة*" وحتى أحيانا "*مظلومة*"؟ وهل الشقا ده فعلا بيساهم فيه اللي حواليها، سواء بقصد منهم أو بدون قصد؟​ 
 2- *سندريلا *نفسها عندها مشكلة كبيرة: سندريلا مش طيبة وحنونة وحلوة. ده اللي بيضحكوا بيه الكبار على البنات عشان *يبرمجوا *عقولهم ويصنعوا ارتباط شرطي جواهم إن "البنت *الحلوة*" هي "البنت *المُطيعة*". لكن الحقيقة إن سندريلا شخصية ضعيفة وسلبية وخاضعة وخانعة ومستسلمة وساذجة، ولأنها كل ده *قبلت *إنها تكون *خدامة *حتى في بيتها وبدون أي اعتراض! قبلت *الظلم *رغم وضوحه.. قبلته من أول لحظة، وبالتالي تدريجيا أصبح بعد كده ده هو الواقع وهو *العادي والطبيعي *في حياتها! يا ترى إيه تعليق سندريلا نفسها؟ ليه تفتكري إنها "*طيابة*" ومايكونش ده مجرد تبرير لنفسك بتداري بيه ضعفك وعجزك وسلبيتك؟ فين الخط الفاصل بين "*الطيابة*" و"*السذاجة*"؟ بين "*الرضا*" من ناحية، وبين السلبية والخضوع والاستسلام من ناحية تانية؟​ 
 3- فوق كل اللي فات سندريلا شخصية *حالمة*، وده نفسه بيأكد *سلبيتها*. سندريلا *بتهرب *من الواقع في أحلامها، وبتهرب من المواجهة في خيالاتها، وبعدين مرة تانية ترجع تخدع نفسها وتقول "*إيمان*" و"*ثقة*"! بالتالي مرة تانية *فين الخط الفاصل *بين الحلم كـ"*هروب*" والحلم كـ"*طموح*"؟ إيه الدليل إنه "*إيمان*"، مش مجرد "*انسحاب*" و"*تقوقع*" داخل الذات؟ ليه مايكونش مجرد "*وهم*" مش "حلم"؟ وهل الأحلام بتتحقق واحنا قاعدين في بيتنا مستنيين "*الساحرة*" تيجي تغيّر لنا كل شيء، وللا سندريلا بتاخد بالفعل خطوات عشان *تحقق أحلامها*؟ ​ 
 أعود في القسم الثاني بالأسئلة الخفيفة والتخيلية بعد الإجابة على أسئلة هذا الجزء. :16_4_10:


 * * *​ 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا وقفت أمام مشاركتك وقعدت أقرا ...بتأمل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت معتقداً أن أختياراك للشخصية ماهى الا أستكمالاً لرحلة مرحك بيننا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومشاركاتك ومواضيعك الخفيفة الممتعة رائعة التعبير والمفردات *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مع سرعة البديهة والقفشات اللذيذة الشيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وسألت نفسى ..أزاى دى تختار " سندريللا " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشخصية الحالمة ...بدلاً من الناقمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشخصية الأسطورية ...عِوضاً عن الواقعية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجدت ان كلتا الشخصيتين قد عانيتا فى صمت وصبر وإيمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإيمان بالتعويض القادم و "الثقة" فى المُعَوِضْ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> كنت قد مازحتك قائلاً بأختيارك لأسم يصلح للشحاتة على باب المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا بك تتخطين تلميحى الساخر بمنتهى الذكاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا بك تردين علىِّ " عملياً " بمعنى الأسم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" واثقة فيك يا رب "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أترك لصديقى " خادم البتول " يستكمل معك الحوار حول الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" سندريللا " أنا سعدت بيكى جداً ....ليس هذا فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أنا فخور لأختيارك ضيفة معنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتباهى بوجودك فى أحد مواضيعى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*التعليق الرائع ده محتاج اني اتكلم شوية جد بقي
بامانه استاذ عبود ان كان حد سعيد وفخور فعلا فهو انا
سعيده اني اتكلمت وهزرت وضحكت مع ناس زيكم
طيبيين صادقيين قلبهم ابيض وبيحبوا الخير لبعض
انا فعلا استاذي عبود واستاذي خادم بكنلكم كل حب وتقدير واحترام .. وبشكركم جداا انكم اتحتولي الفرصه اني اشارك
معاكم في الموضوع الرائع ده واني احس بمحبتكم الحقيقيه .

بس بقي كفايه كده عشان انا شايفه تحت تعليقك الاستاذ خادم 
ومعاه لستة اسئله معرفش جابها منين:t9:
*[/FONT]


----------



## Marina coptic (24 مايو 2013)

*مش بس تسجيل اعجاب لكنه ايضا انبهار بالاسئله دى اللى تنفع تتوجه لكتيييييييييييييير اوى مننا و انا اولهم مع ان عمر ما كانت سندريللا فى بالى اصلا
بس اسئله اجابتها صعبه اوى و اشكر ربنا انها مش ليا
ربنا معاكى اختى واثقه خدى وقتك و جاوبى بلا اى حرج و خليكى عارفه ان كتير مننا الاسئله دى كشفته قصاد نفسه
تقبل تحياتى اخى خادم البتول*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> * شــكرا أستاذ عبــود*
> بس مش عارف يا أخي جيت ع الآخر وجبت *الحنيّـة *دي منين؟!
> بقول لنفسي يمكن قاصد، عشان أطلع أنا بعده في هيئة حقنة! :smile01
> *ياسيدي واحد يشد وواحد يرخي
> ...


 *ياساتر يارب مش عارفه قلبي اتوغوش كده ليه*:smile01

يارب الحق الرد علي الاسئله قبل النور مايقطع وافطس في الحر:heat:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*ياهااااااااار اسوووووح ايه الاسئلة دى يا بتوليا 
جاوبى يا سندريلا مشتاقة اسمع اجاباتك 
وخلى بالك بقى مش هرضى غير بمجموع يدخلك طب هاااا 
يلا يا ماما ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مايو 2013)

بجد ياواثقة انتى شخصية عسولة وجميلة اوى :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
عايزة اسمع اجاباتك بقا ياسندريلا , اوعى تقولى النور قطع :w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> القسـم الأول*​
> سأكتفي في هذا االقسم بـ *3* أسئلة فقط، بشرط أن تجيب سندريلا *بالتفصيل الممل*!
> مرة أخرى هذا القسم وهذه الأسئلة *جادة جدا*، تنتظر أيضا إجابة *جادة جدا*.​
> ...


*اييييوه بقي اديني في الخفيف والتخيلي براحتك:08:


بشكرك  جداااااعلي الاسئله  الجميله  والممتعه والذكية اللي طرحتها عليا
وفي انتظار القسم التاني .

*


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2013)

* 
القســم الثــاني*

 *التحديـــــــــــات*
 نبدأ ولا بالتحديات، وهي "تناقضات" في قصة سندريلا نفسها..
 عايز أعرف إزاي *سندريلا *ح تقدر تحل التناقضات دي:​ 
 1- لما سندريلا قابلت الأمير شارل ورقصوا في الحفلة: منين سندريلا اتعلمت *رقص الأمراء والملوك *إذا كان من طفولتها وطول عمرها عايشة كمجرد خادمة في البيت؟

 2- إذا كانت التعويذة بينتهي أثرها في منتصف الليل: إزاي *الحذاء *بالذات يفضل حذاء ولم يتحول إلى شبشب مثلا أو حتى صندل؟

 3- إذا كان كل البنات اللي في البلد بيقيسوا الحذاء، والحذاء مقاسه مثلا 38، هل من المعقول إن مفيش *بنت تانية *في البلد كلها مقاس رجلها 38 غير سندريلا؟​ 

* الأســــــــــئلة*​ 
 1- كانت الساعة لسه 11 مساء والساحرة مروّحة ع البيت، لكن خبطها موتسيكل، وطبعا عضمة كبيرة *راحت فيها*، وهكذا في لحظة كل أسحارها وتعاويذها *انتهى أثرهم*! على الناحية الأخرى الساعة 11 كانت *سندريلا *آخر انسجام في رقصتها مع الأمير، لكن فجأة السواريه الجميل تحول لبلوزة مقطـّعة وجينز مرقع وشبشب حقير، وبدل الشينيون الرائع لقى الأمير بين إيديه جوز ضفاير منعكشين يادوب ماسكين بأستك، وبدل القلادة اللولي عقد خرز رخيص، وبدل الحلق الألماظ فتلة! شهق الأمير ورماها من إيده وهو بيصرخ: *انتي ميييين*؟ الموسيقى وقفت وكل الموجودين: اللي صرخ واللي شهق واللي أغمن عليها...

* سندريلا: ح تعملي إيه في الموقف ده؟*


 2- فعلا الحذاء لما قاسوه طلع في البلد 3 بنات أقدامهم بالظبط نفس المقاس: *سندريلا ومحاسن وفكيهة*! جابوا التلاتة أمام الأمير شارل يختار بنفسه، لكن كان فات أسبوع والأمير طبعا ناسي شكل البنت، وخصوصا إن *محاسن *كمان أجمل بكتير من سندريلا. الأمير شك فعلا إنها سندريلا، لكن كمان عينه *زاغت *على محاسن. صحيح سندريلا تلقائية ولذيذة، لكن كمان محاسن خبرة في الرجالة وبتلعب بالعين والحاجب وبالفعل خلال ساعة كان الأمير تقريبا اختار محاسن! 

* سندريلا: تعملي إيه عشان تكسبي قلب شارل تاني وتعرّفيه إنك انتي حبه الحقيقي اللي كان بيرقص معاها؟*


 3- للأسف الأمير اختار بالفعل محاسن وقرر يتجوزها، *جواب نهائي*! لكن سندريلا خلال مدة وجودها في القصر لفتت نظر "*ظاظا*" أخو الأمير! صحيح ظاظا مش زي شارل، لكنه أهو في النهاية من العيلة المالكة.. صحيح ظاظا أقصر شوية.. أتخن شوية.. أعبط شوية.. لكن أهو أحسن من مرات أبوكي مهما كان! 

* سندريلا: بعد ضياع شارل وتخريب قصتك الأصلية :smile01: هل تقبلين ظاظا زوجا لك؟*


 4- نفترض إن *سندريلا *في النهاية اتجوزت فعلا الأمير شارل.. ماشي. لكن بعد 10 سنين جواز كلهم حب وسعادة ظاهرية اكتشفت سندريلا اكتشاف خطير: كانت ماشية في القصر بالليل سمعت بالصدفه صوته.. اتسحّبت ودخلت الجناح بتاعه لقيته قاعد قدام الحذاء السحري بتاعها.. أو الجزمة السحرية.. كان بيتكلم مع الجزمة بيقولها: "*إنتي السبب في كل ده! انتي السبب! إنتي يا جزمة السبب*!" وبعدين بيمسك الجزمة يضرب نفسه بيها وهو بيقول: "*لا إنتي مش جزمة ده أنا اللي جزمة، أنا اللي جزمة واستاهل ضرب الجزمة*"! 
* 
سندريلا: صفي لنا شعورك في هذه اللحظة.. وماذا ستفعلين؟*

​ * * *​ 
أكتفي بهذا القدر . سأعلق *مرة واحدة *على كل الإجابات *غــدا *إن شاء الله، مع *كلمتي الختامية*، ثم أعيد الميكروفون للأستاذ عبود ليضع *لمساته النهائية *على هذا الأسبوع الغريب، والذي كنا رغم كل شيء نتمنى بالطبع أن يطول في *صحبتك الجميلة*. 

أشكرك يا "*بـتـــول*" على كل كلماتك الرقيقة. :16_4_10:


أيضا أشكر *مارينا *على متابعتها وتقديرها الكبير، وبالطبع أشكر روز ورورو وشقاوة وإيريني وهيفاء وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت. أنتم النجوم دائما في ليلنا أيها الأحباء وأنتم زهور العطر في هذا البستان. سلام ونعمة. 


 * * *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أيضا أشكر *مارينا *على متابعتها وتقديرها الكبير، وبالطبع أشكر روز ورورو وشقاوة وإيريني وهيفاء وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت. أنتم النجوم دائما في ليلنا أيها الأحباء وأنتم زهور العطر في هذا البستان. سلام ونعمة.
> 
> 
> * * *
> ​​​​​​​​​​




*
العفو العفو 

إيه الاسئلة ديه كلها ؟؟؟؟:w00t:

ld:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> * شــكرا أستاذ عبــود*
> بس مش عارف يا أخي جيت ع الآخر وجبت *الحنيّـة *دي منين؟!
> بقول لنفسي يمكن قاصد، عشان *أطلع أنا بعده في هيئة حقنة!* :smile01​


*حنية ؟!
هو المفرو أنى كنت أديها بكعب المفك فى حاجبها الشمال ؟
*
*وبعدين ياباشا ماتخفش ع الحُقن لأنك طلعت فعلا
هيئة الأمصال واللُقاح كلها 
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
*

​


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2013)

لا أبدا.. أنا بس لقيتك فجأة *اتعدلت *في الكرسي *واتنحنحت *
ثم على غير عادتك بتكتب *بالفصحى*.. ومش أي فصحى!
أنا فجأة لقيتك انجليت وبتقول:

*وجدت ان كلتا الشخصيتين قد عانيتا فى صمت وصبر وإيمان*

ميــــن ده؟؟؟ عبـــود؟؟؟
أهي "*كلتا*" دي لوحدها مشكلة.. لا. ده لسه "*عانيتا*" كمان!
"عانيتا" دي أراهنك لو لقيتها في أي رسالة *ليك *خلال العام الأخير كله! :smile01

ولسه.. اقرا يا سيدي اقرا واتسلطن:

*وجدت ان كلتا الشخصيتين قد عانيتا فى صمت وصبر وإيمان
الإيمان بالتعويض القادم و"الثقة" فى المُعَوِضْ*

حبيبي.. حبيبي يا بتاع المُعوض!!
*عباس العقاد *ياخواتي؟

*كنت قد مازحتك قائلاً بأختيارك لأسم يصلح للشحاتة على باب المنتدى
فإذا بك تتخطين تلميحى الساخر بمنتهى الذكاء
وإذا بك تردين علىِّ " عملياً " بمعنى الأسم
" واثقة فيك يا رب "*

ها: حنية دي وللا مش حنية، يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس؟



* لا.. جديا بتول قدرت تطلـّع بعض من أحلى ما عندك..
شابوه يا متر.. رسالة بالفعل من أجمل وأرق ما كتبت!*
(بس هي بالمناسبة *عانتا *مش *عانيتا *)

​



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبعدين ياباشا ماتخفش ع الحُقن لأنك طلعت فعلا
> هيئة الأمصال واللُقاح كلها
> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye*
> ​





أبدا.. ده *احتراما لذكاء الضيفة*.

أكيد فيه ناس أسئلتي معاهم ح تكون أسهل
ويمكن مع البعض تكون لسه كمان *أصعب*..
يعني مثلا فيه واحدة امبارح بس *بتتوعدنا *أنا وانت *باللسعان*
وبإنها لما ييجي الدور عليها *ح تورينا الجنان *على أصوله!
بالتالي بالعكس المفروض نجهز كام حقنة من أكبر نوع
أو نجيب هيئة الأمصال واللقاح بجد...
لأنها فعلا لاسعة وبتضرب فسيخ وحكايتها حكاية!
:smile01


* * *
​


----------



## Marina coptic (24 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​


​


أيضا أشكر *مارينا *على متابعتها وتقديرها الكبير، وبالطبع أشكر روز ورورو وشقاوة وإيريني وهيفاء وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت. أنتم النجوم دائما في ليلنا أيها الأحباء وأنتم زهور العطر في هذا البستان. سلام ونعمة. 


 * * *


*العفو استاذى ده من ذوق حضرتك *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*تصدق نفسى الدور يجى عليها بتاعة الفسيخ دى 
لامؤاخذة يا ايرو هههههههه
علشان توريكم الجنان على حق *​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدق نفسى الدور يجى عليها بتاعة الفسيخ دى
> لامؤاخذة يا ايرو هههههههه
> علشان توريكم الجنان على حق *​



هههههه تصدقى انا كمان نفسى انهم يستضيفو ايرينى , ياخراثى :99:
ديه بقا اللى هتطلع خادم البتول والاستاذ عبود من هدومهم 
وهتطلع عينينا احنا كمان وهتطلع عيشتنا كلها بره ( على قولة اللبنانيين ) :smile02:smile02 
معلش يا ايرينى , بس الحق يقال يعنى :99: انتى الفسيخ بيعمل معاكى شغل كبير :smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه تصدقى انا كمان نفسى انهم يستضيفو ايرينى , ياخراثى :99:
> ديه بقا اللى هتطلع خادم البتول والاستاذ عبود من هدومهم
> وهتطلع عينينا احنا كمان وهتطلع عيشتنا كلها بره ( على قولة اللبنانيين ) :smile02:smile02
> معلش يا ايرينى , بس الحق يقال يعنى :99: انتى الفسيخ بيعمل معاكى شغل كبير :smile02:smile02


*خليها تخلص الى بيعملوه فينا ههههههه
طب بقولك ايه روزا الحق اجرى انا بقى قبل ما ايرينى تيجى 
تعلقنى وتكون ضاربة فسيخ وعندها فسفور عالى ههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خليها تخلص الى بيعملوه فينا ههههههه
> طب بقولك ايه روزا الحق اجرى انا بقى قبل ما ايرينى تيجى
> تعلقنى وتكون ضاربة فسيخ وعندها فسفور عالى ههههههه*​



انتى لسه مش جريتى ؟ انا جريت من زمان , ديه ايرينى يا بنتى مش اى حد :99:
اعمل نفسك ميت :smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتى لسه مش جريتى ؟ انا جريت من زمان , ديه ايرينى يا بنتى مش اى حد :99:
> اعمل نفسك ميت :smile02:smile02


*هههههههههه انا مش داخلة التوبيك ده تانى 
انا بخاف على نفسى ههههههههه
بتجيبى فى سيرة الناس ليه بس يا روز 
ما تسيبى الناس فى حالها 

حملة تهدية النفوس *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مايو 2013)

ايوه عاوزيين ايريني بجد مباركه
 راح تجيب اجل الموضوع ويتقفل ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> القســم الثــاني*
> *استعنا  عالشقا بالله:heat:*
> *التحديـــــــــــات*
> ...





خادم البتول قال:


> *الاسئله ؟ اومال اللي كانوا فوق دول ايه
> مسح زور:heat:
> *​ 1- كانت الساعة لسه 11 مساء والساحرة مروّحة ع البيت، لكن خبطها موتسيكل، وطبعا عضمة كبيرة *راحت فيها*، وهكذا في لحظة كل أسحارها وتعاويذها *انتهى أثرهم*! على الناحية الأخرى الساعة 11 كانت *سندريلا *آخر انسجام في رقصتها مع الأمير، لكن فجأة السواريه الجميل تحول لبلوزة مقطـّعة وجينز مرقع وشبشب حقير، وبدل الشينيون الرائع لقى الأمير بين إيديه جوز ضفاير منعكشين يادوب ماسكين بأستك، وبدل القلادة اللولي عقد خرز رخيص، وبدل الحلق الألماظ فتلة! شهق الأمير ورماها من إيده وهو بيصرخ: *انتي ميييين*؟ الموسيقى وقفت وكل الموجودين: اللي صرخ واللي شهق واللي أغمن عليها...
> 
> ...


*محتاره اكتب ايه هنا عشان التعليق يتبعت:t9::t9:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2013)

> لا.. جديا بتول قدرت تطلـّع بعض من أحلى ما عندك..
> شابوه يا متر.. رسالة بالفعل من أجمل وأرق ما كتبت!


يلا عدوا الجمايل بقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بس بامانه الاستاذ عبود شهادتي فيه مجروحه و كل كلامه واسئلته رائعه ولا يوجد عليها غبار 


> أبدا.. ده *احتراما لذكاء الضيفة*.


لا بجد انا كده ممكن اتغرغر واخد مقلب في نفسويتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بجد ميرسي ليك وانا لاذكية ولا حاجه انا ابسط مما تتخيل 



> يعني مثلا فيه واحدة امبارح بس *بتتوعدنا *أنا وانت *باللسعان*
> وبإنها لما ييجي الدور عليها *ح تورينا الجنان *على أصوله!
> بالتالي بالعكس المفروض نجهز كام حقنة من أكبر نوع
> أو نجيب هيئة الأمصال واللقاح بجد...
> لأنها فعلا لاسعة وبتضرب فسيخ وحكايتها حكاية!


واااو امووووووووووووووووت انا في الفسيخ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



والي حدا ما انا عرفتها وفي انتظارها وانتظار الشخصية اللي هتختارها بفارغ الصبر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حنية؟!
> هو المفرو أنى كنت أديها بكعب المفك فى حاجبها الشمال ؟
> او بكعب الجزمة او كعب الكوبايه اهو اي كعب وخلاص*
> 
> ...


*لالالا متقولش كدا علي الاستاذ خادم ده بللللسم وحونين جداا واسئلته كميلة اسئلني انا:heat::heat:*


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2013)

أيضا أشكر مارينا على متابعتها وتقديرها الكبير، وبالطبع أشكر روز ورورو وشقاوة وإيريني وهيفاء وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت. أنتم النجوم دائما في ليلنا أيها الأحباء وأنتم زهور العطر في هذا البستان. سلام ونعمة. 

وانا يعني كلتني العوه ياخادم ياخويا
من معاكم من اول الموضوع علي الحلوه والمره وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2013)

رووووعه ياواثقه 
بتعجبني ردودك
انا متابعه معاكم بس بصمت


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مايو 2013)

> أيضا أشكر *مارينا *على  متابعتها وتقديرها الكبير، وبالطبع أشكر روز ورورو وشقاوة وإيريني وهيفاء  وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت. أنتم النجوم دائما في ليلنا أيها  الأحباء وأنتم زهور العطر في هذا البستان. سلام ونعمة.



شكرا استاذى , انا المفروض اشكركم لان الموضوع جميل وفكرته جميلة والاسلوب اللى ماشى بيه الموضوع حلو اوى :Love_Letter_Open:
ميرسى يا استاذنا على كلامك المشجع :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مايو 2013)

واثقة ردودك جميلة وذكية وفيها سرعة بديهة ياجميلة 
وبتدل على شخصية عميقة جدا ورا كل الهزار والضحك والفرفشة 
ومش عارفه وممكن تصححيلى , حسيت كمان ان فيه جزء من الحزن فيكى ويمكن ده اللى رابطك بسندريلا ؟
فيه شخصيات كده فيه جزء من الحزن مش بيفارقها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> رووووعه ياواثقه
> بتعجبني ردودك
> انا متابعه معاكم بس بصمت


*وانتي كلك علي بعضك بتعجبيني
 ربنا يخليكي يااحلي تمااف:08:
ومش عايزاكي تتبعي بصمت
اعملي دوشة وهيصه واتشاقي براحتك
ده لسه اما بتاعه الفسيخ تيجي هتقلب المنتدي كله:w00t:
*


Desert Rose قال:


> واثقة ردودك جميلة وذكية وفيها سرعة بديهة ياجميلة
> وبتدل على شخصية عميقة جدا ورا كل الهزار والضحك والفرفشة
> ومش عارفه وممكن تصححيلى , حسيت كمان ان فيه جزء من الحزن فيكى ويمكن ده اللى رابطك بسندريلا ؟
> فيه شخصيات كده فيه جزء من الحزن مش بيفارقها


*انتي اللي جميله ياروزتي صدقيني
ولا ذكاء ولا سرعه بديها انا بسيطه علي قدي نشكر ربنا
شوفي عايزة اقولك علي حاجه بمناسبة سؤالك
اما تشوفي حد بيضحك اووي وبيهزر اغلب الوقت
اعرفي واتأكدي انه حززين طول الوقت "الحمدلله"

شكراا علي تعليقك الجميل 
ربنا ميحرمني منك:08:
*


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> وانا يعني كلتني العوه ياخادم ياخويا
> من معاكم من اول الموضوع علي الحلوه والمره وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء




 لا يا قمرة أنا ذكرت أسامي اللي كتبوا آخر يومين *بس*، وعشان كده بعدها قلت "*وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت*". إنما العوة ما تقدرش تاكل القمر ده أبدا ولا خادم يقدر ينساكي. وسمّعني يابني سلام "*أنساك ده كلام*" عشان اللي بيزعلوا واللي بتاكلهم العوه.. سلام كبير أوي أوي أوي وأحلى سلام عشان الست ماريا وصحبتها.. *يعني *ـ يعني.. *اللي معانا *ـ معانا.. *ع الحلوة *ـ حلوة.. *والمرة *ـ مرة.. يعني *ماريا *ـ ماريا.. *ماريا وحلاوة ماريا *ـ ماريا.. *ماريا وأدب ماريا *ـ ماريا.. وانزل يابني على طوووول سلام تابع السلااااااااااااام...​ 
*أنســاك؟ ده كــلام؟
أنســاك! يا ســلام!
*

[YOUTUBE]oD1qQ_Aw9Nc[/YOUTUBE]


  ولا ليله ولا يوم انا دقت النوم
أيام بعدك!
كان قلبك فين وحنانك فين..
كان فين قلبك؟
انا أنسى جفاك وعذابي معاك..
ما انساش حبك!


[YOUTUBE]NLbFaGxEf9k[/YOUTUBE]


 كان لك معايا.. اجمل حكايه.. في العمر كله
سنين بحالها.. ما فات جمالها.. على حب قبله
سنين ومرت.. زي الثواني.. ف حبك انت
وان كنت اقدر.. أحب تاني.. أحبك انت
كل العواطف الحلوة بينا
كانت معانا حتى في خصامنا
وازاي تقول انساك واتحول
وانا حبي لك.. اكتر م الاول
اكتر م الاول


* * *

صباح نادي معطر على عيون الست *ماريا *والست *روزا *وكل صحبتهم..
ونبوس إيد عمنا وتاج راسنا أستاذنا *بليغ حمدي *ونستأذنه
نهدي الحته دي من قلبه لكل اللي يآنس الصحبة وينوّرها. 


ونرجعلك يا *بتـــول *في التماسي...
لجل ما يطلع القمر على اسمك بعون ربنا! 


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*حبيبتى يا بتول ايه ده اسبوعك خلص بالسرعة دى 
تصدقى محستش بيه خااااااااالص ههههههه
استمتعت ياجاباتك ع الاسئلة يا قلبى 
اجابات ذكية طالعالى يابت 
فى انتظار الضحية الجاية 
*​


----------



## Marina coptic (25 مايو 2013)

*و بعدين باه
انا مين ان شاء الله اللى هيدفعلى كشف الدكتور و تمن النضاره؟؟؟
البوست ده مخلينى لازقه ادام الشاشه لما نظرى راح 
اه يا عيونى مش شايفه
بس الصراحه واثقه طلعت قوييييييييييييييه جدااااااااااا و عسوله كمان
ربنا يحافظ عليكى يا وثوقه *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

انا مش فاهمة ياست الكل انتى وهيا
مس اسلوب نينجا دا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *و بعدين باه
> انا مين ان شاء الله اللى هيدفعلى كشف الدكتور و تمن النضاره؟؟؟
> البوست ده مخلينى لازقه ادام الشاشه لما نظرى راح
> اه يا عيونى مش شايفه
> ...


*مش لوحدك يا مارينا اللى راشقة فى الموضوع 
كلنا يا قلبى 
انا قربت اعمل نضارة قعر كوباية عارفاها تىىىىىى
اهى *





*ههههههههههههه هيبقى شكلى عاااااار خالص *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا مش فاهمة ياست الكل انتى وهيا
> مس اسلوب نينجا دا
> ههههههههههههههههه


*مش فاهمة ايه يا جمر 
واحنا نفهموووووووكى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

هى فيها جمر

مش فاهمة يعنى انتوا بترغوا على اية عشان كل ماادلخ القى خادم البتول بيرغى كالعادة اروح خارجة تانى
وبس فاهمينى احياة عيالك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2013)

رغم انى عندى حاله خرص على العام---
 بس مقدرتش معلقش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*انا حلوة وزي الفل انا مُزه في عين الكل:08:*
* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت مسسسخره
ويعني هو كان خرطه الخراط واتمدت مات ولا ايه*:t9:
 انزلى بالترجمه  إحياااتك بئا هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:



هى فيها جمر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> * مش فاهمة يعنى انتوا بترغوا على اية عشان كل ماادلخ القى خادم البتول بيرغى كالعادة اروح خارجة تانى*
> * وبس فاهمينى احياة عيالك*
> * هههههههههههههههههه*



*ههههههههه افهمك يا جمر انتى 
فتحيلى ودانك كويس 
بصى يا ستى الموضوع عبارة عن استضافة ضحية 
من نون النسوة مين بقى اللى مستضفها 
عبوديا وبتوليا طبعا غانيين عن التعريف 
الموضوع بيدور ايه هقولك 
انك تختارى شخصية كان نفسك تكونى هى 
شخصية عامة بقى او كرتونية اوممثلة اللى تختاريه 
وهما يسالو وانتى ما عليكى غير تجاوبى 
فهمتى حاجة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

اة حلوة دى يارورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رغم انى عندى حاله خرص على العام---
> بس مقدرتش معلقش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *انا حلوة وزي الفل انا مُزه في عين الكل:08:*
> * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت مسسسخره
> ...


*حبوا يا قلبى من ساعة ما خلصتى واحنا مش سمعنلك صوت 
عملوا فيكى ايه عبوديا وبتوليا 
قوليلى يا قلبى وانا مستعدة اروح موزمبيق تانى اجبلهم رئيس القبيلة يشوف شغله معاهم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اة حلوة دى يارورو


*اى خدمة عدى الجمايل بقى :99:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

مابعديش ياجيمى


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مابعديش ياجيمى


*ههههههههههههههه بتقوليلى جيمى علشان النضارة 
ماشى ماشى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههه
عبط احنا ياعصام


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههه
> عبط احنا ياعصام


*النمرة غلط يا عماد *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

احبيبتى ياجونار قلبى داب من الانصهار


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> احبيبتى ياجونار قلبى داب من الانصهار


*اللهم ما اغزيك يا شوشو 
يا بنتى ما صدقت بطلت ارغى فى التوبيك ده 
جرجرتى رجلى تانى *
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

انتى كدة هتجرجرنى الى الرزيلة وانا بصراحة بحبحبها صح
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2013)

الى فصوليا ااااا اقصد بتوووليا 
 اسئلتك دول ضحكت لما قريتهم لانى من و انا نونو كنت فكرت فيهم كتييييير
و خصوصا موضوع الجزمه ليه متحولتش زى بقيت الحجات اول سؤال عرفت اقنع نفسى بئجابه--
 و اخر سؤال ضحكت على نفسى بئجابه تانيا-- بس تانى تحول الجزمه ده كان مجننى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طلعت مش لوحدى ههههه
بس واثقا جابت من الاخر و قالت لنا " ربك بيسبب الاسباب " ههههههههههههههههه فعلا لولا الجزما ما وقعت و فضلت ما كان شارل لقى سندريلا--
 و جايز تكون تكتيك من الساحره الجميله الى كانت بتحبها و تشفق عليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انتى كدة هتجرجرنى الى الرزيلة وانا بصراحة بحبحبها صح
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه ايون الله ينور عليكى 
بس بقى علشان مبحبش الرغايين خااااااااااالص *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

دا على اساسا انك مش منهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> دا على اساسا انك مش منهم


*انااااااااااااااا حااااااشا وماااااااشا 
طب اسالى كدا بتوليا عليا 
هيقولك انى مش رغاية خالص 
ومبوظالهم التوبيك خالص 
دايما ظالمنى انتم يا كماحة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

دى حكيكة يااختشى حكيكة


----------



## Marina coptic (25 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش لوحدك يا مارينا اللى راشقة فى الموضوع
> كلنا يا قلبى
> انا قربت اعمل نضارة قعر كوباية عارفاها تىىىىىى
> اهى *
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالا تى شكلها وحش اوى و هتشوه جمالى الفتااااااااااااك
طب مفيش منها تشيركواز احسن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا تلوقتى فهمت يا اوختشى:lightbulb:
عبوديا و بتوليا بيحقدوا على الجنس الناعم
عشان كده عملوا التوبيك ده عشان يعمونا كلنا و نطلع من المنتدى على التأهيل المهنى عدل
حركات رداله بجه *:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 مايو 2013)

*,.

*آلله يعنى أنآ لو قولت إنى إتنسيت إسمى هيطلع فى آلميكروفون :new6:


وثوقتى أنآ عآيزة أقولكـ إنى كنت هسقط بسببكم :new6:
عندى إمتحآن وكل شوية أجى أخطف بصه هنـآ
خصوصاُ بقى لمآ شوفت* سؤآل مقآس آلجزمة *إللى سندريلآ وآخدآهـ حصرى 
كنت آخيراً هلآقى رد على سؤآل آلطفولة آلبريئة ، وحضرتكـ طنشتيه بعد مآ إستنيتكـ 

لآ جد بقى ،
*مفيش أحلى من سؤآل عميق يترد عليه بعفوية وبسآطة *..* وصدق*
زى مآ بيقولوآ كدآ آلسهل آلممتنع 
*إستمتعت جداً بحوآركم*
وبتول حبيبى تدومى شفآفة ونقية زى مآ إنتِ كدآ دآيماً 
*





.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا تى شكلها وحش اوى و هتشوه جمالى الفتااااااااااااك
> طب مفيش منها تشيركواز احسن ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *انا تلوقتى فهمت يا اوختشى:lightbulb:
> ...


*هههههههههه  ردالة اخر زمن صحيح *​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2013)

* 
**أما من حيث الإجابات...*​ 

كانت كل الإجابات كما توقعت *ذكية مرحة رشيقة*. لقد تعمدت في *الجزء الأول *أن أكون جادا وأن أسأل أسئلة صعبة *تهوي* بالشخصية إلى *الداخل*، ذلك لأنني عرفت طرفا من قصة سندريلا الحقيقية وأردت أن أختبر هل شفيت الجراح حقا أم ليس بعد. كنت أنتظر كيف تجيب هذه الأسئلة الأولى، لأنها حتى لو راوغت وتهربت فسأعرف ما أريد. ولقد راوغتني *بتول *بالفعل، ولكنها راوغت مراوغة *الأقوياء*! راوغت، ولكن *بصدق وعفوية *كما التقطت *إيملي*. هكذا بكل ثقة عبرت فوق الهاوية دون أن تسقط أو حتى تهتز، وبكل رشاقة سارت على الحافة الخطرة وقدمت الإجابة السريعة الذكية باختصار ومهارة، وكأنها تقول لكل فرق الإنقاذ التي تنتظر في الجوار: *اطمئنوا، أنا لا أسقط بسهولة! بالحقيقة أنتم الساذجون ولست أنا الساذجة! *


لا، ليس بأميرتنا أي جراح أيها المتفرجون. لا تصدقوا أوهامكم حين تحكي لكم عن الظلم أو عن الفقد أو عن الموت. لقد عبرت بالفعل كل المحن *ولم تنكسر*. لقد كانت *أقوى *من كل وجع أو ألم أو حزن، وعليه فلم تأخذ منها النار حقا إلا الردىء فقط، وها قد خرجت من الأتون أمامكم *ذهبا صافيا براقا*! 

 




​ 

أما *الجزء الثاني *من الأسئلة فقد فاجأتني كما فاجأتكم بما وضعت في الإجابات، من أمثال شعبية لم أسمع أبدا بها ـ مثل حبو ـ من قبل: "*انا حلوة وزي الفل انا مُزه في عين الكل*"، و"*خرطه الخراط واتمدد مات*"، وحتى موقفها النهائي من العائلة المالكة: "*دي عيلة زبالة ياراجل*"! لكن صفة واحدة نراها تقريبا في جميع الإجابات، ونستطيع أن نعتبرها *مفتاح *هذه الشخصية وقاعدة الانطلاق الأولى لها.. إنها في عبارة واحدة: *الاعتزاز بالذات*! لذلك نسمع: "*انا سندريلا ياحيلتها*" لتكون الكلمة الأولى منذ السؤال الأول! في السؤال الثاني: "مقتنعش يبقي *هو الخسران*، وخلي محاسن تديله علي حنطور عينه بعد كده"! في الثالث بخصوص ظاظا: "*اكيد *مش هقبل" لأن العيلة كلها "زبالة ياراجل"! وأخيرا في الرابع: "هاخد *جزمتي في رجلي *وهخرج من القصر *في هدوء*"!


هكذا مرة أخرى لا تخدعكم أوهامكم أيها المتفرجون والمعجبون والعشاق.. خلف كل هذه الأمثال الشعبية والعبارات البسيطة والهزلية تختبئ *أميرة حقيقية*، أول صفاتها *العزة والكبرياء رغم كل التواضع، والقوة والإباء رغم كل الوداعة*! بالحقيقة لا تكون الأميرات والدوقات والكونتيسات والبارونات وكل النبيلات إلا هكذا دائما: العزة والكبرياء والقوة الأكيدة، مع البساطة والوداعة والتواضع الباهر!


* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2013)

* 
وأما من حيث بتـــول...*​ 

ليس من المفترض أن أكتب عن *الضيفة *نفسها، لكن لأميرتنا اليوم وضعا استثنائيا أريد أن أشارك فيه الجمبع. بتول بالنسبة لي *اكتشاف *يتم على عدة مراحل. في المرحلة الأولى رأيت الفتاة *الرقيقة الصافية*. في المرحلة الثانية اكتشفت الشخصية *المرحة الضاحكة*. في المرحلة الثالثة ادركت *التوافق *العميق أو الروحي بيننا، كما ذكرت بالفعل هذا سابقا في موضع آخر، ذلك حين رحلنا عن المنتدى معا ثم عدنا معا، دون أي اتفاق مسبق بالطبع. بل بالعكس: لقد عادت بتول وهي لا تتذكر أي شيء *على الإطلاق *عن خادم البتول، حتى أنني حين كتبت اسمها في أحد التقييمات ـ بعد عودتنا ـ أرسلت تسألني كيف عرفت اسمها؟! لقد نسيت ببساطة *كل* ما كان بيننا قبل ذلك بشهور فقط من عيش وملح ورسائل عام وخاص! :smile01


أما بالنسبة لي فلم أنسها *بالطبع*، ولا أستطيع أبدا، ليس لأنها الفتاة الرقيقة الطيبة أو الذكية المرحة، فحتى ذلك الحين كانت ما تزال بالنسبة لي بالأحرى فتاة غامضة. ولكنني لا أنساها للحظة أخرى من لحظات *الاكتشاف لم أذكرها أبدا *من قبل واليوم أبوح لأول مرة بها: كان ذلك قبيل رحيلي مباشرة عن المنتدى، وكنا في تلك الأيام نتساءل جميعا يا ترى مَن يكون البابا القادم. أخيرا استقر الاختيار بين *خمسة *شخصيات فقط، يبرز من بينها *اثنان *تحديدا ذهبت لأجلهما معظم الأصوات، ومعظم الصلوات.. غير أن *بتول *في ذلك اليوم البعيد جاءت في استطلاع الرأي بصوتها فلفتت أنظار الجميع، حيث كانت *أول *من يخالف الاتجاه العام وأول من يطرح اسما ثالثا ـ هو الأنبا *تواضروس *ـ وتتمنى شخصيا أن يكون هو البابا القادم!


غاص هذا المشهد في ذاكرتي ثم انصرفت بعدها عن الاستطلاع وعن المنتدى كله، حتى وصلنا للقرعة النهائية بين ثلاث شخصيات فقط، ثم من الثلاثة اختار الرب ختاما الأنبا تواضروس بالفعل ليكون البابا الجديد. عندئذ لمع في رأسي على الفور اسم *بتول*! من كل الذين أعرفهم ربما كانت هي الوحبدة التي طلبت هذا المبارك. هكذا تأكد أخيرا *حدسي *حول هذه الفتاة الغامضة التي التقيت صدفة في منتدى الكنيسة، وهكذا أدركت أن لهذا *القلب *شأن يتجاوز شئون العالم وأن لها مقام يعلو ربما فوق كل ما نتصور! الآن هل يمكن أن أنسى *بتول*؟ 





​

أطلت كثيرا والآن أكتفي، راجيا أن تكون المعاني واضحة. نحن أيها الأحباء باختصار أمام *قلب فريد نادر *وفي حضرة شخصية *استثنائية *حقا. ونعم يا أختي الجميلة: *أثق *أن لك من التعويض ما يفوق كل أحلامك، أثق *يقينا *في ذلك، بقدر ثقتك وإيمانك وربما أكثر، كما أثق أنك ستجدين من *الفرح والمسرة والأنس *ما يمسح كل آلام الماضي وأحزانه وما يرفع كل ظلمه وظلماته. *أشكرك* على تشريفك لنا في هذا الموضوع ومشاركتك معنا، وحقا كما قال شريكي هنا نحن نتباهى ونفتخر باستضافتك. ها قد مر أسبوع آخر جميل، ولكن عزاءنا أنك ـ مثل الرائعة *حبو *ـ ما زلتِ معنا رغم كل شيء: في الجوار تكتبين، مع هذه الصحبة الطيبة تشاركين، وحتى لو شغلتك عنا الأيام فدائما في قلوبنا تشرقين!


* * *


 الميكروفون يعود لأستاذي *عبـود *ليضع تعليقه الختامي قبل إسدال الستار.​ 

* * *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*بجد بحيك جدا يا خادم على كلامك اللى قولته 
اللى فعلا كل حرف فيه صحيح 
اسمحلى انا كمان اقول ان بتول من انقى القلوب اللى عرفتها فى حياتى 
قلب يحمل كل حب للناس لا يعرف الكره ابدا 
شخصية مرحة ذكية لماحة 
تمتاز بخفة دم رهيبة 
رغم كل الظروف الصعبة اللى مرت بيها الا انها قادرة تضحك 
وتهزر وتنتصر على اليأس بالامل 
حبيبتى بشكر ربنا انى اتعرفت على حد  زيك 
وبتمنى من ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ويعوضك خير 
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
بحبك يا بت اووووووووووووى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2013)

*هنريح شوية 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> **أما من حيث الإجابات...*​
> 
> كانت كل الإجابات كما توقعت *ذكية مرحة رشيقة*. لقد تعمدت في *الجزء الأول *أن أكون جادا وأن أسأل أسئلة صعبة *تهوي* بالشخصية إلى *الداخل*، ذلك لأنني عرفت طرفا من قصة سندريلا الحقيقية وأردت أن أختبر هل شفيت الجراح حقا أم ليس بعد. كنت أنتظر كيف تجيب هذه الأسئلة الأولى، لأنها حتى لو راوغت وتهربت فسأعرف ما أريد. ولقد راوغتني *بتول *بالفعل، ولكنها راوغت مراوغة *الأقوياء*! راوغت، ولكن *بصدق وعفوية *كما التقطت *إيملي*. هكذا بكل ثقة عبرت فوق الهاوية دون أن تسقط أو حتى تهتز، وبكل رشاقة سارت على الحافة الخطرة وقدمت الإجابة السريعة الذكية باختصار ومهارة، وكأنها تقول لكل فرق الإنقاذ التي تنتظر في الجوار: *اطمئنوا، أنا لا أسقط بسهولة! بالحقيقة أنتم الساذجون ولست أنا الساذجة! *
> ...





خادم البتول قال:


> *
> وأما من حيث بتـــول...*​
> 
> ليس من المفترض أن أكتب عن *الضيفة *نفسها، لكن لأميرتنا اليوم وضعا استثنائيا أريد أن أشارك فيه الجمبع. بتول بالنسبة لي *اكتشاف *يتم على عدة مراحل. في المرحلة الأولى رأيت الفتاة *الرقيقة الصافية*. في المرحلة الثانية اكتشفت الشخصية *المرحة الضاحكة*.
> ...


انا بجد اتشرفت جداااا اني كنت ضيفه معاكم في التوبيك الرائع ده
واتمني اني اكون كنت ضيفه خفيفه ومحدش لا زهق ولا مل مني
واحب اوجه كلمة شكر لكل اللي شاركوا في التوبيك
ربنا يخلييييكم ليا ياااارب يااجمل صحبه واحن اخوات بحبكم جداا:smil12:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد بحيك جدا يا خادم على كلامك اللى قولته
> اللى فعلا كل حرف فيه صحيح
> اسمحلى انا كمان اقول ان بتول من انقى القلوب اللى عرفتها فى حياتى
> قلب يحمل كل حب للناس لا يعرف الكره ابدا
> ...


اللله للله للله لللله
انتي هتخديني في دوكة ولا ايه ياست رورو 
لا ياختي انا عايزة موضوع مخصوص اشمعني حبوا:t33:

بجد بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه  انا مستهلش كل الكلام الجميل ده صدقيني
بامانه انا من اكثر الناس حظا اني عندي اخت وصحبة زيك ومش من خلال المنتدي وبس لاء وكمان بسمع صوتك الجميل في الفون
وقريب بأذن ربنا نتقابل
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويرضيكي ويراضيكي بكل اللي بتحلمي بيه ياااارب
وصدقيني انا بمووووووووووووووووووت فيكي ومش مجرد حروف الكيبورد بيكتبها وخلاص
لا صدقيني ده مشاعر حقيقه ربنا وحده يعلمها
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك يارب:smil12:


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنريح شوية
> 
> *​


ترريح من ايه 
ده انا اللي كنت بتمرمط واتسأل مش حضرتك
الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

> اللله للله للله لللله
> انتي هتخديني في دوكة ولا ايه ياست رورو
> لا ياختي انا عايزة موضوع مخصوص اشمعني حبوا:t33:


ههههههههههههه  بس كدا انتى تؤمرى يا قلبى غالى والطلب رخيص طب هتصدقينى لو قولتلك انى  كنت بفكر اعمل موضوع ليكى اعبر فيه عن حبى ليكى اللى مهما كتبت وقولت مش  هقدر اعبر عن حبى ليكى بجد 





> بجد بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه  انا مستهلش كل الكلام الجميل ده صدقيني
> بامانه انا من اكثر الناس حظا اني عندي اخت وصحبة زيك ومش من خلال المنتدي وبس لاء وكمان بسمع صوتك الجميل في الفون
> وقريب بأذن ربنا نتقابل



وانا كمان محظوظة انى عرفت اخت زيك ربنا عوضنى بيها عن اختى الوحيدة اللى مسافرة 
ربنال يخليكى ليا ونتقابل فى اقرب وقت ممكن 





> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويرضيكي ويراضيكي بكل اللي بتحلمي بيه ياااارب
> وصدقيني انا بمووووووووووووووووووت فيكي ومش مجرد حروف الكيبورد بيكتبها وخلاص
> لا صدقيني ده مشاعر حقيقه ربنا وحده يعلمها
> ربنا ميحرمنيش منك يارب:smil12:


ميرسى يا قلبى ويحققلك كل احلامك ويفرح قلبك الطيب ده 
وافرح بيكى قريب بشارل يجى يخطفك على حمار الابيض 
يوووه قصدى حصانه الاحمر هههههههههه
وانا كمان بمووووت فيكى 




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2013)

*انزل يا ابنى بشجرة و 2 لمون هنا :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انزل يا ابنى بشجرة و 2 لمون هنا :t33:*


*صدقينى كنت لسة داخلة اكتب ان حد هيدخل يقول الجملة دى هههههههههههه
كنت متوقعة الله عليكى يابت يا رورو لماحة طول عمرك 
خمسة عليا هههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انزل يا ابنى بشجرة و 2 لمون هنا :t33:*


*ينفع ايس كريم بالمكسرات *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صدقينى كنت لسة داخلة اكتب ان حد هيدخل يقول الجملة دى هههههههههههه
> كنت متوقعة الله عليكى يابت يا رورو لماحة طول عمرك
> خمسة عليا هههههه*​



*توقعتى الجملة متوقعتيش اللى هيقولها .. هنا الابداع :smil12: .. كلبشى فى الخشب بقا زى مابتول قالت :t33:

لو هنتكلم جد .. بتول من أرق البنوتات بجد اللى فى المنتدى .. و الرقة مش بالكلام المعووج ولا بالمنظرة الفارغة .. الرقة رقة القلب و جمال الجوهر .. قلبها قلب انثى حقيقى مش صينى .. لا فيه تجميل ولا وشوش .. يكفى انها قادرة تحتفظ بطفولتها و برائتها بالرغم من حقارة الزمن اللى عايشيين فيه .. بجد " بحبك " *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ينفع ايس كريم بالمكسرات *​



*ياسلام عنيا عشانك .. و كل الطلبات على حساب عبود و خادم:t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياسلام عنيا عشانك .. و كل الطلبات على حساب عبود و خادم:t33:*


*طالما على حساب عبوديا وبتوليا يبقى نطلب عشا بقى 
عاوزين شندوشتات شارومة من عند مؤمن 
ووجبة كنتاكى 
وحاجة ساقعة مشبرة بقى 
علشان الجو حر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انزل يا ابنى بشجرة و 2 لمون هنا :t33:*


طيب ينفع نخله و2 تمر علشان مش بحب اللمون بس:smil12:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صدقينى كنت لسة داخلة اكتب ان حد هيدخل يقول الجملة دى هههههههههههه
> كنت متوقعة الله عليكى يابت يا رورو لماحة طول عمرك
> خمسة عليا هههههه*​


*اموت فيك ياعم المتنبئ  انت:t33:
احبك وانتي لماحه يابت
وكمان خمسه مني علي خمستك يبقي 10 عليكي:t33::t33:
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *توقعتى الجملة متوقعتيش اللى هيقولها .. هنا الابداع :smil12: .. كلبشى فى الخشب بقا زى مابتول قالت :t33:
> 
> لو هنتكلم جد .. بتول من أرق البنوتات بجد اللى فى المنتدى .. و الرقة مش بالكلام المعووج ولا بالمنظرة الفارغة .. الرقة رقة القلب و جمال الجوهر .. قلبها قلب انثى حقيقى مش صينى .. لا فيه تجميل ولا وشوش .. يكفى انها قادرة تحتفظ بطفولتها و برائتها بالرغم من حقارة الزمن اللى عايشيين فيه .. بجد " بحبك " *


*بجد انا نفسي اجيب الست امي تقرا الكلام الجميل اللي بيتقال عليا علشان تحس بقيمة بنتها:t33::t33:

لا بامانه ياشقاوتي انا فعلا  مستهلش كل الكلام الرائع اللي قولتيه عني انتي اللي انسانه جميله شايفه كل الناس زيك بس مش اكتر .

يعلم ربنا انا بعشقك وبنبسط جداا اما بلاقيكي موجوده في المنتدي
وعلي فكره كنت لسه بكلم رورو في الفون وجبنا سيرتك اه وربنا:t33:

بامانه انابشكر اساتذتي عبود وخادم اللي خلوني اسمع الكلام الجميل واحس بالمشاعر الجميل دي من كل اللي في التوبيك .. بجد شكـــرا :t16:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> وعلي فكره كنت لسه بكلم رورو في الفون وجبنا سيرتك اه وربنا:t33:
> 
> 
> *


*يابت شقاوة تقول علينا ايه بنقطع فى فروتها فى الفون 
شقاوتى يا قلبى كنا بنشكر فيكى ونقول انك عسولة وكلام من ده يعنى 
اوعى تفهمى حاجة غلط هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت شقاوة تقول علينا ايه بنقطع فى فروتها فى الفون
> شقاوتى يا قلبى كنا بنشكر فيكى ونقول انك عسولة وكلام من ده يعنى
> اوعى تفهمى حاجة غلط هههههههههههه*​


*اه ياخوووووافه:w00t:
مش انتي كنتي بتقوليلي البنت دي بتقعد تعمل شقاوة  كتير وتفضل لوك لوك لوك لوك ومبتفصلش:big4:

شقاوتي اوعي تفهمي حاجه صح ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه ياخوووووافه:w00t:
> مش انتي كنتي بتقوليلي البنت دي بتقعد تعمل شقاوة  كتير وتفضل لوك لوك لوك لوك ومبتفصلش:big4:
> 
> شقاوتي اوعي تفهمي حاجه صح ههههههههههههه
> *


*لا شقاوتى حبيبتى عارفة عنى انى مقولش كدا 
صح يا بيبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا شقاوتى حبيبتى عارفة عنى انى مقولش كدا
> صح يا بيبى *​


*انهي بيبي فينا :smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انهي بيبي فينا :smile02*


*دى لشقاوتى ههههههههههه *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى لشقاوتى ههههههههههه *
> ​


*اووف خبطت في العرضه طلعت اووت:new2::new2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اووف خبطت في العرضه طلعت اووت:new2::new2:*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفوا بئا عندى رسايل خاص و رسايل زوار و تقييمات و سبت كل ده و جريت على التوبيك علشان اشوف تعليقاتكم و رضودكم-- (ده علشان اعمل نفسى مهمه يعنى  ههههههههههههههههه)
و اشوف ترجمه المثل بتاع الراجل الى بيتمدد يموت ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الترجمه جميله بس معرفتش اربط اى كلمه بالترجمه بتاعتها هههههههههههههههههه

حبيبت قلبى سندريلا--- تستاهلى كل الكلام ده و اكثر منه كمان-- بحبك جدا
شايفا كمان نفسى فيكى مش عارفا إزاى--- بحسنى شبهك( شايفا التلزيق) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يمكن بردوا علشان بتساهمى فى تبويز الكلمتين العربى الى حفظاهم-- مناخير مش مراخير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دى سئلت فيها دى علشان اعرف مين فيهم صح هههههههههههه
مش هنسا اول مره اتكلمنا مع بعض على الخاص كان بخصوص موضوع معين-- و فتحتيلى قلبك و رغينا كتير و قدرتى تصهرينى يومها لحد الساعه 2 تقريبا الفجر-- و دى مبتحصلش غير نادرا نادرا من حبو علشان مواعيد صحيان حبو الساعه 5 و تلت ههههههههههه
اتكلمت معاكى و محستش بالوقت و كنت فرحااانه جدا جدا---(بس مش عارفا ليه عندى إحساس إنك ناسيا الموضوع ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه)
بجد فعلا من الناس المميزه الى لها قلب كبير مملوء محبه و حنان-- الرب يباركك و يحميكى حبيبتى
انا بس مش بعرف ابعبر بالكلام--
انتوا هنا عرفتوا تخرجوا منى الكلام بجد--
صدقينى الى فى قلبى اكثر بكتير اوى بس مش عارفا اقول 
فرحت جدا بيكى و بإجاباتك -
شكرا عبوديا و بتوليا على تعبكم و اسئلتكم الرهيبه---(افتريتوا على البنيه يا مفتريين ههههههههههه بس هربت من الفخ و طلعت معايا هههههههه)
يالا افسحك فى موزنبيق بئا-- ورايا على الزورق الموزنبيقى يا بتول فسحه العمر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> لا يا قمرة أنا ذكرت أسامي اللي كتبوا آخر يومين *بس*، وعشان كده بعدها قلت "*وكل الأحباء المتابعين معنا ولو في صمت*". إنما العوة ما تقدرش تاكل القمر ده أبدا ولا خادم يقدر ينساكي. وسمّعني يابني سلام "*أنساك ده كلام*" عشان اللي بيزعلوا واللي بتاكلهم العوه.. سلام كبير أوي أوي أوي وأحلى سلام عشان الست ماريا وصحبتها.. *يعني *ـ يعني.. *اللي معانا *ـ معانا.. *ع الحلوة *ـ حلوة.. *والمرة *ـ مرة.. يعني *ماريا *ـ ماريا.. *ماريا وحلاوة ماريا *ـ ماريا.. *ماريا وأدب ماريا *ـ ماريا.. وانزل يابني على طوووول سلام تابع السلااااااااااااام...​
> *أنســاك؟ ده كــلام؟
> أنســاك! يا ســلام!
> *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياخادم يااخويا احياة غلاوتك مش ها ازعلك تاني ابداااااااااااا 
كل دي هيصه وعملت فرح ونقطه والذي منه عشان بس قلت لك العوه كلتني ههههههههههههه
اومال لو كنت قلت لك ابو رجل مسلوخه كنت ها تعلم ايه هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)

فين عبود وخادم
ليه مش ظاهرين علي الشاشه 
حرام عليكم يابنات طفشتوهم
ما احنا قولنا لكم بلاش تقفوا قصدنا انتوا مش قدنا
ياحررررررررررررررررررررررام خرجناكم من المنتدي
اصل دي حاجه سهله بالنسبه لنا 
يعني اللي خلي مامتنا حواء تخرج المحروس بسلامته ادام من الجنه
تفتكروا احنا مش ها نقدر عليكم عشان نخرجكم من المنتدي 
صعبانين عليا ياحبة عيني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> فين عبود وخادم
> ليه مش ظاهرين علي الشاشه
> حرام عليكم يابنات طفشتوهم
> ما احنا قولنا لكم بلاش تقفوا قصدنا انتوا مش قدنا
> ...


*لأ مش خرجتونا ولا حاجة 
غاية ما فى الأمر أنى راجل منظم حبتين بطريقة تفقع 
ماينفعش أقعد أدور على أجابة الضيفة من عشرة لحداشر مساءاً
أنا عن نفسى سيبتكم براحتكم 
لما تخلصوا خااااااالص وتحبوا تكملوا التوبيك تحت أمركم
أنتم مجموعة رائعة ودمكم خفيف فعلاً 
لكن حقيقى صعب جدا توفير وقت لقراءة عشر صفحات 
علشان أدور فقط على أجابة سؤالى !!
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

*يا جماعة ....التوبيك ملككم جميعاً
العيب فيا أنا وفى وقتى وفى طريقتى 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش خرجتونا ولا حاجة
> غاية ما فى الأمر أنى راجل منظم حبتين بطريقة تفقع
> ماينفعش أقعد أدور على أجابة الضيفة من عشرة لحداشر مساءاً
> أنا عن نفسى سيبتكم براحتكم
> ...



خلاص ياكبير ماتزعلش مننا 
نكمل التوبك بطريقه تانيه ها تعجب الكل 
من راي بعد ما الاسئله تنزل في الموضوع
ممنوع اي تعليقات من الاعضاء لغاية ما العضوه تجاوب علي كل الاسئله وبعد ما تخلص نقول فاصل ونواصل 
وفي الفاصل ده بقي بقية الاعضاء يدخلوا خمسه فرفشه ويعلقوا علي اجابات العضوه 
وبكده ها نركز في الاجابات كلها وفي نفس الوقت الموضوع مش ها يطول بالطريقه دي 
ده راي مش عارفه ايه رايكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

*وانا كمان من رايك يا ماريا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

*هنعيد ترتيب نظام التوبيك وانتظر رأيكم بالموافقة *​


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)

انا اول الموافقين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]إعادة ترتيب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot](1) هنعلن عن الضيفة فى مشاركتين – طبعا بعد الأتفاق معاها وموافقتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) هتدخل تقدم نفسها وشخصيتها وأية هى السمات اللى بتشترك فيها بحد اقصى مشاركتين :nunu0000:مع صور لو عايزة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) ممكن تدخلوا تزغرطوا وتهنوا بعض بمناسبة النجاح فى الأعدادية
:ura1:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) هيبدأ المضيف الأول فى طرح أسئلته بحد أقصى مشاركتين وينتظر الأجابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:gun:
(5) بمجرد وضع الأسئلة للضيفة عليها أنها تركز فيها وتجاوب:nunu0000:

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](6) ممنوع الرد أو التعليق من أى عضو طالما الأسئلة أتطرحت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إبلعوا ريقكم شوية – ماتخافوش مش هتتسمموا :smile02

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](7) بعد الأجابة على طقم الأسئلة الأولانى – هنسيب لكم يوم مفتوح هيصوا وفرفشوا
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وارغواااااااااااا مع بعض ( يوم واحد فقط) منك ليها
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](8) يبدأ المضيف الثانى فى طرح طقم أسئلته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( فى عرض دين النبى يختصر على قدر الإمكان ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى ألا تشمل شرح تاريخ الهكسوس فى أحتلال المنتدى
:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](9) برضه نفس الشئ :nunu0000:الكل ينتظر الأجابة:nunu0000:

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](10) بعد الأجابة وتمام التمام وميت فل واربعتاشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنسيب لكم ( يومين مفتوحين) بحالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عيشوا حياتكم ولا تحرموش نفسيكم من أيتوها لوك لوك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعديها هنعلن أنتهاء فترة الأستضافة وكل واحدة تروح تشوف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سى ممدوح عايز منها أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عنده أى أقتراح أو أضافة نرحب بيه احنا :smil6:ديمقراطيين:smil6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس فى الآخر رأيى هو اللى هيمشى 
[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إعادة ترتيب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot](1) هنعلن عن الضيفة فى مشاركتين – طبعا بعد الأتفاق معاها وموافقتها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot](2) هتدخل تقدم نفسها وشخصيتها وأية هى السمات اللى بتشترك فيها بحد اقصى مشاركتين :nunu0000:مع صور لو عايزة
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) ممكن تدخلوا تزغرطوا وتهنوا بعض بمناسبة النجاح فى الأعدادية
> :ura1:
> ...



اقتراح كميل خالث 
وكله ديموكراتك خالث مالث
بس بصراحه عجبتني حتة الهكسوس دي 
وانا كان نفسي اقول كده من زمان





[/FONT]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

هو انا ممكن اقول رايى ولا هتحدفونى زى الكرة الشراب من التوبيك ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا موافقة
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​
> *[FONT=&quot]اللى عنده أى أقتراح أو أضافة نرحب بيه احنا :smil6:ديمقراطيين:smil6:*​​
> 
> 
> ...


 
* ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* نقترح إيه بئا  و نضيف إيه--*
* هو فى حد مستغنى :vava:*
* موافقون موافقون *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

* لا بئا يا عبوود بئا هقترح بئا---*
* و ادينى واقفا و بقول لك" متقدااارش" هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* بقول إيه  القوانين الى انت كتبتها دى تتحط  رقم المشاركه فى اول صفحه فى الموضوع*
* ده غير كمان عايزين فهرس فى اول صفحه*
* يعنى يتكتب فهرس مثلا:*
*السجينات:*
*1- حبوا -اريل عروسه البحر-- اسئله عبود  ص10/ اسئله بتول صفحه 14*
*2 واثقا- سندريلا-- اسئلع عبود -- شوف صفحه كام / اسئله بتول شوف صفحه كام ههههههههههههههههههه*
* كدا يعنى علشان الى نفسه يتابع و غاب كام يوم يقدر يروح علطووول للمشاركات بتاعت الاسئله--*
* إيه رأيك يا عبوديا فى الإقتراح دده--*
* طبعا اقتراح حلو و جميل-- عارفا عارفا انك كنت هتقول  كدا و هتنفزه علطول *
* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لا بئا يا عبوود بئا هقترح بئا---*
> * و ادينى واقفا و بقول لك" متقدااارش" هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * بقول إيه  القوانين الى انت كتبتها دى تتحط  رقم المشاركه فى اول صفحه فى الموضوع*
> * ده غير كمان عايزين فهرس فى اول صفحه*
> ...


*طاب اية رأيك أقف اقطع لكم تذاكر أحسن ؟
ونخلى خادم البتول يدخلكم بالبطارية لغاية الكراسى ؟
بس كل واحدة تاخد بالها 
من ودنها 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب اية رأيك أقف اقطع لكم تذاكر أحسن ؟
> ونخلى خادم البتول يدخلكم بالبطارية لغاية الكراسى ؟
> بس كل واحدة تاخد بالها
> من ودنها
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس احجزوا لي الكرسي نمره واحد

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2013)

*طيب أنا ليا إقتراح غتت حبتين

إيه رأيك تطلب أو تترجى أو تتوسل أو أى حاجة من هذا القبيل الى أحد المشرفين بحذف جميع اللت و العجن و يسيب الأسئلة و الاجابات

و ممكن تتوسل كمان توسل الى أحد المشرفين : إنه يحط فى إيديك و إيد خادم و إيد الضيفة فتح و غلق الموضوع

يعنى إنت بعد ما تسأل أسئلتك _________ تقوم إيه___________ إنت تقفل الموضوع

أى حد تانى يدخل مش هيعرف يفتح الموضوع غير الضيفة بس

يلا شَغَل المشرفين شوية بدل ما هم بقوا زى قلتهم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب أنا ليا إقتراح غتت حبتين
> 
> إيه رأيك تطلب أو تترجى أو تتوسل أو أى حاجة من هذا القبيل الى أحد المشرفين بحذف جميع اللت و العجن و يسيب الأسئلة و الاجابات
> 
> ...



*مين دى ؟؟؟... حد يعرف ؟!!!
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

*طيب انا ينفع ارد علي تتعليق حبو  بعد التعديل التوبيكي ده يااستاذ عبود ؟؟


طيب متشكرا خالص علي موافقه حضرتك**




*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إعادة ترتيب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot](1) هنعلن عن الضيفة فى مشاركتين – طبعا بعد الأتفاق معاها وموافقتها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot](2) هتدخل تقدم نفسها وشخصيتها وأية هى السمات اللى بتشترك فيها بحد اقصى مشاركتين :nunu0000:مع صور لو عايزة
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) ممكن تدخلوا تزغرطوا وتهنوا بعض بمناسبة النجاح فى الأعدادية
> :ura1:
> ...


*طيب انا عندي فوكيرة تانيه
ممكن ترقمنا 
يعني كل بنت يبقي ليها رقم 
مثلا حبو 1 رورو 2 تماف 3 سكروت 4 روز 5 شقاوة 6 وهكذا
واللي عليها الدور حسب رقمها ترد 
ده انا عليا شوية افكار ياجودعان:smile02:smile02
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

*طالما مافيش ضيفة او أسئلة
عيشوا حياتكواااااااااا
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب انا عندي فوكيرة تانيه
> ممكن ترقمنا
> يعني كل بنت يبقي ليها رقم
> مثلا حبو 1 رورو 2 تماف 3 سكروت 4 روز 5 شقاوة 6 وهكذا
> ...



*فى الحالة ديه نبقى يا إما إحنا فى معتقل 

أو بنشغل عميل سرى

أو أمن دولة 

و مثلا أنا هيبقى رقمى 13 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب انا عندي فوكيرة تانيه
> ممكن ترقمنا
> يعني كل بنت يبقي ليها رقم
> مثلا حبو 1 رورو 2 تماف 3 سكروت 4 روز 5 شقاوة 6 وهكذا
> ...


*يعنى تبقوا نمر ؟؟؟
ماعنديش مااااااااااااااااانع 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

*انا قولت الحق ارد عليكي في الزيطه قبل مانتحبس:smile02*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوفوا بئا عندى رسايل خاص و رسايل زوار و تقييمات و سبت كل ده و جريت على التوبيك علشان اشوف تعليقاتكم و رضودكم-- (ده علشان اعمل نفسى مهمه يعنى  ههههههههههههههههه)
> ياسلام عليك ياعم المهم ولا سوزان مبارك في عصرها:smile02
> و اشوف ترجمه المثل بتاع الراجل الى بيتمدد يموت ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


طيب انا موافقه ابقي موزمبيقيه زيك انتي ورورو
احجزيلي علي اول ناقه طالعه:smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى الحالة ديه نبقى يا إما إحنا فى معتقل
> 
> أو بنشغل عميل سرى
> 
> ...


ياااااااااااه ياايرو ده انتي هيبقي شكلك عسول اوووي
ايرو رقم 13:smile02


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى تبقوا نمر ؟؟؟
> ماعنديش مااااااااااااااااانع
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​


بمناسبه النمر بقي
بيقولك ليه النمر بيحب يمشي ورا العربيات ؟؟



عشان يعاكس النمره:smile02:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

و الله كان بعينى يا وثوقه اكمل رغى معاكى بس اصلى خايفا كدا اصل فى واحد حاتط صوره  اسد جميل كدا فى توقيعه--
 بس فجئا يا اوختشى فجئه تلاقى قدامك قلب 




 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس نشك ربنا بيرجع تانى  علطوووول


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 مايو 2013)

مساء وصباح الورد عليكوا ^_^
أنا قرأت من 45 صفحه الي 35 مره واحده  ههههههه

وبعدين ايه خفه الدم دي كله كله دمه خفيف:11azy:
جاتكوا نيله مليتوا الموضوع هههههههه

الاول توته حبيبه قلبي ضحكتيني كتيييييييير بجد 
الاجابات كانت رووعه بخفه دم وذكاء :thnk0001:هههه
ومش مستغربه طبعاا علي شخصيتك ياقلبي معرروفه 
بالطيبه والحنيه و الفكاهيه  و...و.... كفايه علشان الحسد :new8:

اما بقا الاستاذ عبوووود والاستاذ خادم بتول
بحييهم جدااااا علي الموضوع دا وعلي الاسئله
الخبيثة :t17: والجمييله اوووي 
واكيييد مع الاستاذ عبود في حكايه النظام قلباً وقالباً:smile02

وكله رورو حبيبه قلبي ...وايريني الغاليه...ورز الجميله...
وشقاوتي حببتي.... ووردتي عمري ...وماريا الطيبه....
وحبو طبعااااا ^_^
والبت لوله المجنونه :gy0000:
مش عايزه انسي حد شكر خاااااااااااص ليهم كلهم
واكيييييد هتابع كل اللي بيدخل ويتدبس :ura1:
سلام المسيح معاكم 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طالما مافيش ضيفة او أسئلة
> عيشوا حياتكواااااااااا
> *​



*لاهو احنا كنا لسة مستنيين الاذن .. اما انت راجل طيب صحيح :new6:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و الله كان بعينى يا وثوقه اكمل رغى معاكى بس اصلى *خايفا*



*خايفة ؟؟ و انا هنا ؟؟ لا يحصل ولا يكون .. العبى براحتك يا قلبى :love45:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يلا شَغَل المشرفين شوية بدل ما هم بقوا زى قلتهم
> *



*الحقيقة يا أخت ايرينى انتى اكتر عضوة مشغلة المشرفين وراها بالمقص :new6: المشرفين خايفيين يناموا و يصحوا يلاقوكى عاملالهم مصيبة فى مواعيدك الغريبة اللى بتدخلى فيها :smile02 .. سيبك انت وحشتنى مشاركاتك و مواضيعك المُغلقة :smile01*



> إبلعوا ريقكم شوية – ماتخافوش مش هتتسمموا :smile02



*كنت بتقول حاجة يابودى ؟؟ سورى مخدتش بالى - و دة من حسن حظك :bomb: - *




> *[FONT=&quot]بس فى الآخر رأيى هو اللى هيمشى
> *​





> ​:new6::new6::new6:​



*ابقى قابلنى 
:new6::new6::new6:​*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى لشقاوتى ههههههههههه *
> ​



*ههههههههه اخرة النميمة وحشة على فكرة .. افرضوا انا شرقت من نميمتكم أفطس و أموت ؟؟؟ يرضيكم تعيشوا من غير شقاوة ؟؟ دة متبقاش عيشة حتى :smile02 .. التواضع حلو مفيش كلام :smile01*



tamav maria قال:


> فين عبود وخادم
> ليه مش ظاهرين علي الشاشه



*ياريـــــــــــــتك ما سألتى .. عاجبك ياستى اهو ماصدق ينزلنا بلستة قواعد و بيتشرط .. زمن مهبب الرجالة اللى هيتشرطوا على البنات و يحددوا طاقات الرغى نفرغها امتى و نكبتها امتى!! دة غُلب .. سيبك انتى منورة :t25:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا جماعة ....التوبيك ملككم جميعاً
> العيب فيا أنا وفى وقتى وفى طريقتى
> *​



*بس كدة .. الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة .. خلاص يا بنات صاحب الموضوع بيقولكم التوبيك بتاعنا 30: ارغوا بضمير مرتاح :new6:*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الحقيقة يا أخت ايرينى انتى اكتر عضوة مشغلة المشرفين وراها بالمقص :new6: المشرفين خايفيين يناموا و يصحوا يلاقوكى عاملالهم مصيبة فى مواعيدك الغريبة اللى بتدخلى فيها :smile02 .. سيبك انت وحشتنى مشاركاتك و مواضيعك المُغلقة :smile01*




*لا و إنتى الصادقة أنا مشغلة دونا

:big4::big4::big4:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

> الاول توته حبيبه قلبي ضحكتيني كتيييييييير بجد
> الاجابات كانت رووعه بخفه دم وذكاء :thnk0001:هههه
> ومش مستغربه طبعاا علي شخصيتك ياقلبي معرروفه
> بالطيبه والحنيه و الفكاهيه  و...و.... كفايه علشان الحسد :new8:


طيب ياتري ايه الكلام اللي مابين النقط
المفروض انا اكمل الباقي ولا ايه:smile02

شكرا جدا ليكي يامرمر انا بامانه مستهلش كل الكلام ده
وتعيشي وتضحكي ياحبيبتي ياااااارب
اموووواه:new8:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ياتري ايه الكلام اللي مابين النقط
> المفروض انا اكمل الباقي ولا ايه:smile02
> 
> شكرا جدا ليكي يامرمر انا بامانه مستهلش كل الكلام ده
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
لا ياتوته دي صفات حلوه طبعاا :t31:
بس قلت كفايه قدام الناس دول علشان الحسد ياقلبي اه :Love_Letter_Send:
العفو ياعمري ^_^
:wub:

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا ياتوته دي صفات حلوه طبعاا :t31:
> بس قلت كفايه قدام الناس دول علشان الحسد ياقلبي اه :Love_Letter_Send:
> العفو ياعمري ^_^
> ...


ايون كويس انك مكملتيش
احس يكون حد مش مكلبش في الخشب ولا حاجه
نقوم نضيع ياوديع :hlp:

امووووواه ♥

هو الاستاذ عبود فين
ومفيش اي اخبار عن الضيفه الجديده ولا ايهleasantr


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون كويس انك مكملتيش
> احس يكون حد مش مكلبش في الخشب ولا حاجه
> نقوم نضيع ياوديع :hlp:
> 
> ...



يارب يارب تكون ايريني :hlp:​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2013)

ليه الموضوع وقف ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ليه الموضوع وقف ؟ :dntknw:


تقريبا مش لاقي كرسي:yahoo:


مش عارفه بجد 
انا مستنيه الضيفه الجايه بفارغ الصبر:dance:


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تقريبا مش لاقي كرسي:yahoo:
> 
> 
> مش عارفه بجد
> انا مستنيه الضيفه الجايه بفارغ الصبر:dance:



*يعلم الله كنت برضه عاوزة اسال الموضوع توقف ليه

خلاص يا عبود كفايه استراحه و انزل بالمفاجأه الجديده
وحشنا الموضوووووووع ده اوووووووووووى*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *يعلم الله كنت برضه عاوزة اسال الموضوع توقف ليه
> 
> خلاص يا عبود كفايه استراحه و انزل بالمفاجأه الجديده
> وحشنا الموضوووووووع ده اوووووووووووى*


*صادقه ياحبيبتي

بس هو تقريبا كان عامل الموضوع ده
علشان ينتقم مني انا وحبو
وقد تم الانتقام:dance::dance:
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2013)

اعتقد متوقف لحد ما بتول يرجع؟؟
 و لا عبود بيدينا درس-- قرصت ودن يعنى هههههه؟


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

طب ما تيجوا نرشح بنوتة لحد ما ابن البتول و عبود يدخلوا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ما تيجوا نرشح بنوتة لحد ما ابن البتول و عبود يدخلوا ؟


*هههههههههه ده من تخصص بتوليا وعبوديا 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

انا برشح ايميليا


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

رورو انتي دخلتى امتى ؟
يخربيت الانفزبلة اللي انتوا فيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رورو انتي دخلتى امتى ؟
> يخربيت الانفزبلة اللي انتوا فيها


*ههههههههههه انا هنا من بدرى 
يا بنتى انا روحى بترفرف حواليكم ههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

يعنى كلكوا بقيتوا مأنفزبلين 
اموت و اعرف بتعملوها ازاي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعنى كلكوا بقيتوا مأنفزبلين
> اموت و اعرف بتعملوها ازاي ؟


*تدفعى كاااااااام وانا اقولك انا استغلالية والحياه فرص 
فى عملية زى دى مقبلش اقل من عشين جنيه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ماشى متفقين
قولى بقى يلا


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صادقه ياحبيبتي
> 
> 
> *




*يا وثوقتى انا مش بقولها حلفان يعنى
انا بس بتعلم اتكلم بالمسيحى* :smil12::smil12:


----------



## خادم البتول (31 مايو 2013)

*مساء عاطر لكل الأحباء..*
بريحة النعناع.. وطعم الندى.. و"عشق البنات"..
مساء *نعمات*.. على كل نعمات.. ونقول لنعمات:
نعم، نعمين، تلاته.. أربع خمس نعمات! 

 نعم أيها الأحباء، أعتقد أن سفري هو سبب هذا التوقف، وأرجو أن أعتذر أولا عن ذلك، كما أعتذر أيضا لأن الأمور لم تتضح بعد بشأن عودتي، والتي تأخرت عن المعتاد نظرا لظروف عديدة. من ناحية أخرى أعتقد أن فكرة هذا التوبيك جيدة جدا، كما أن له دورا ما أتوقع أن يستمر، وعليه لا يجدر أن يرتبط التوبيك كله بشخص *واحد *أو يرتهن بظروفه الخاصة. بناء على ذلك أرجو منكم بالعكس أن يستأنف التوبيك نشاطه فورا مع الأخ عبود، بالاشتراك مع أي عضو آخر من أحبائنا إذا كان ذلك ضروريا، دون أي غضاضة من جهتي *على الإطلاق *بالطبع، وإن كنت شخصيا أثق أن الأستاذ عبود كفء ليقوم بالمهمة منفردا. ربما للأسف يطول غيابي هذه المرة، خاصة وأنني قد أعود لأسافر من جديد مرة أخرى. *أعتذر *من ثم لكم فردا فردا، مع أمنيتي القلبية للجميع بأسعد الأوقات دائما، وبأن تكون المرحلة القادمة بالعكس أفضل أداء وأكثر تنظيما... حتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:​ 

[YOUTUBE]dsoq-VWRgBI[/YOUTUBE]


 سألت إيش الاسم؟ جالو البنات نعمات
أم صابعين رطاب، والباجى بلح امهات
يوم ندهت علينا.. بيدها الناعمات
جلت نعمين تلاته، واربع خمس نعمات


* * *


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لأ الموضوع محتاج نرجع لمحمد منير وهو يقول رأيه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سنترك الأمر لصاحبات الأمر هما اللى يفتوا لنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ننتظر والا نكمل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نستلف عضو يكمل معايا وألا يستفردن بى وحدى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقرروا ...ويقولوا لنا 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

لأ نكمل نكمل
و برشح ايميليا
ها قولتوا ايه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لأ نكمل نكمل
> و برشح ايميليا
> ها قولتوا ايه ؟


حرآم عليكـِ ميرآ يوم مآ ترشحينى يبقى مع مستر عبود قلب آلأسد كدآ لوحدنآ وجهاً لوجه  ... أنآ عملتلكـ حآجة يآ بنتى leasantr

لآ بجد* ميرسى يآ حبيبى* على ترشيحكـ
بس أنآ عندى إمتحآنآت وبدخل فى أضيق آلحدود فمبدئياً أنآ على دكة آلإحتيآط ههههـ ...
 لو آلترشيح ينفع هرشح كل بنآت آلمنتدى دفعة وآحدة وأولهم إنتِ *^_^*

على آلعموم* أنآ متآبعة آلتوبيكـ فى كل آلأحوآل*
سوآء كمله أستآذنآ عبود .. أو أسنيتوآ خآدم يرجع بآلسلآمة :t31:





*.،*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

مستنينك لحد ما تخلصى امتحانات مش هتنفدي بجلدك ابدا نو واي


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مستنينك لحد ما تخلصى امتحانات مش هتنفدي بجلدك ابدا نو واي


ودى تيجى وميرآآ موجودهـ ... *لآ منكن* إنتِ قبلى طبعاً :999:





*.،*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

لا اخص عليكي ايمي كدا تدبسيني
انا بردو عندى امتحانات و انتوا عارفين البير و غطاه بشارك م الموبايل يعنى مش هعرف اقتبس الاسئلة و اجاوب عليها


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

بنات يلا كلكوا رشحوا ايمي
نريده حيا او ميتا 
لا طبعا بعد الف شر عليكي يا قلبي انا بهزر بس


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
أيوهـ أنآ أريدنى ميتاً دى حتى أخلص من آلإمتحآنآت 

روحى يآ ميرآ يآ بنت عمو بآبآ ميرآ .. يآ رب مآيكونش فيه ترشيح أصلاً ويجى عبود يعقآبكـ ويدبسكـ إنتِ فوراً 
وتبقى دى آلجريمة آلكآملة ...* نيآآآ *:yahoo:





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

هههههه و انا كمان نريدنى ميتا عشان اخلص م الامتحانات 
قولنا مش عندي نت ف البيت بدخل م الموبايل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

*نعملوا استفتاء ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نعملوا استفتاء ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*نعملوا أستفتاء على أية يا شابة ؟؟؟
الضيفة انا اللى هختارها مش ترشيح ...هى أنتخابات ؟!!
عايزين نعرفوا رأيكم ...
ننتظر خادم البتول ؟
وألا أختار عضو تانى معايا فى الأستضافة ؟
هو دة اللى انا منتظر رأيكم فيه
أيووووووة ...جتكم البلاوى يومكم بسنة 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2013)

هى اللهجة الاسكندرانى طلعت مرة واحدة فى الموضوع ليه كده ؟ :t33::t33:
ده انتو عليكو كلام بيتقال كده ساعات يودى فى داهية :smile02:smile02 

بعيد بقا عن اللهجة الاسكندرانى اللى بحبها
انا رأيى نستنى خادم البتول , علشان الفكرة كانت فكرتكو انتو الاتنين فأنتو احسن ناس تعملوها 
ده رأيى .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

*سننتظر رأى الأغلبية 
واللى هتجمعوا عليه فى الآخر 
رأييى هو اللى هيمشى 

:a63::a63::a63:

لأ بجد ...مستنى رأيكم :kap:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يونيو 2013)

ايميلياااااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايميلياااااا


*أنتى جاية مع مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يابنتى بنقول نكمل التوبيك من غير خادم البتول
وألا ننتظره ؟
تقولى لى أيميليا !!!!
*​ :hlp:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعملوا أستفتاء على أية يا شابة ؟؟؟
> الضيفة انا اللى هختارها مش ترشيح ...هى أنتخابات ؟!!
> عايزين نعرفوا رأيكم ...
> ننتظر خادم البتول ؟
> ...



*ما هو دا الاستفتاء اللى بقول عليه يا جدع إنت:a63: (اللهجة الاسكندرانى على أطولها ههههههههههههه)*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2013)

ايوووووووووووة , على رأيى سهير البابلى فى ريا وسكينة , ايوة فيه كلام تانى منقدروش نقولوه :t33::t33:
ما تكملو الموضوع وتخلصونا بقا احنا مش فاضيين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

لا انا عاوزة نستنى خادم البتول


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يونيو 2013)

انت مش بتقول اعملوا استفتاء و رأي الاغلبية يمشي ؟
طيب لو الاستفتاء بخصوص ترشيح حد برشح ايميليا
و لو بخصوص خادم البتول نستناه لحد ما ايمي تخلص امتحانات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو دا الاستفتاء اللى بقول عليه يا جدع إنت:a63: (اللهجة الاسكندرانى على أطولها ههههههههههههه)*


*شكلكم وقع فى حرج كبير
عايزين تكملوا بس مش عايزين " البتول " يزعل
وفى نفس الوقت عازين تكملوا ...فلو قلتوا كمل وهات عضو تانى
مش عايزين **" البتول " يزعل
لكن عايزين تكملوا 
دايما باقول ان الديموقراطية ماتنفعش لينا 
عايزين ديموقراطية السادات ....
ديموقراطيييية .... ليها أنياب :hlp:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت مش بتقول اعملوا استفتاء و رأي الاغلبية يمشي ؟
> طيب لو الاستفتاء بخصوص ترشيح حد برشح ايميليا
> و لو بخصوص خادم البتول نستناه لحد ما ايمي تخلص امتحانات



*لأ إحنا مالناش دعوة بإختيار البنات

هو بس بياخد رأينا 

إن إحنا نكمل الموضوع من غير خادم و لا لأ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ايرينى يا قمر ع التوضيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكلكم وقع فى حرج كبير
> عايزين تكملوا بس مش عايزين " البتول " يزعل
> وفى نفس الوقت عازين تكملوا ...فلو قلتوا كمل وهات عضو تانى
> مش عايزين **" البتول " يزعل
> ...



*سيادتك يعنى بتتكلم عليا بعد الشر و لا حاجة ؟؟؟

لأ إنت عارف غتاتى 

 على آخر الزمن هأشيل هم الخدامين (جمع خدام ) كمان

بطلوا دا و إسمعوا دا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إبدأ يا عم من غيره _____ أدينا إستريحنا من رغيه*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سيادتك يعنى بتتكلم عليا بعد الشر و لا حاجة ؟؟؟
> 
> لأ إنت عارف غتاتى
> 
> ...



عليكى لساااااااااااااان :t33: فرقلة ياربى :smile02:smile02 
هى ايه الفرقلة ديه صحيح ؟ ولا انا بقولها غلط اصلا ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عليكى لساااااااااااااان :t33: فرقلة ياربى :smile02:smile02
> هى ايه الفرقلة ديه صحيح ؟ ولا انا بقولها غلط اصلا ؟


*بتنطقيها صوح ...الفرقلة دى عبارة عن خشبة كبيرة
بيطرقعوا بيها على القماش زمان فى المصابغ 
وإيرو عبارة عن " مدب " كلام بس ...مش تقصد
وياويله اللى يقع تحت لسانها 
:smil16:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

*

ما تغيروش الموضوع منك ليها 

و ركزوا 

عبود لوحده و لا نستنى خادم  

*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتنطقيها صوح ...الفرقلة دى عبارة عن خشبة كبيرة
> بيطرقعوا بيها على القماش زمان فى المصابغ
> وإيرو عبارة عن " مدب " كلام بس ...مش تقصد
> وياويله اللى يقع تحت لسانها
> ...




ميرسى على المعلومة 
يبقا هو كده التشبيه صح , لسان ايرينى فرقلة يعنى فرقلة :t33::t33:
بس هى مش تقصد طبعا وقلبها ابيض ده كله هزار فى هزار 
وانا من موقعى هذا بقول نستنى خادم البتول وبالمرة كمان ياريت تستضيفو ايرينى لانى نفسى اعرف الشخصية اللى هتختارها 
ولو انى متخيلة انها هتكون المعلمة فضة المعداوى هههه , وله ياحمو التمساحة يلا :t33::t33::t33:
اسكندرانية بقا


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكلكم وقع فى حرج كبير
> عايزين تكملوا بس مش عايزين " البتول " يزعل
> وفى نفس الوقت عازين تكملوا ...فلو قلتوا كمل وهات عضو تانى
> مش عايزين **" البتول " يزعل
> ...



لييييييييييييه هو راح فين خادم  كفا الا الشر
هو انا ما دخلتش الموضوع ده من زمان ولا ايه
هو احنا وصلنا لغاية فين  واثقه خلصت ولا لسه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> لييييييييييييه هو راح فين خادم  كفا الا الشر
> هو انا ما دخلتش الموضوع ده من زمان ولا ايه
> هو احنا وصلنا لغاية فين  واثقه خلصت ولا لسه


*
واثقة خلصت من زمان

خدى بأة مشاركة خادم
472
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)

*اصطبحنا و اصطبح الملك للمالك :a4:

شايفة ناس بتتريق على اللهجة الاسكندرانى و ناس بتعلق .. ايوة هى دى اللهجة .. و احلى لهجة عربية كمان .. حد له شوق فى حاجة ؟؟:nunu0000:

بخصوص ارائنا اللى مش هتتاخد بيها فى الغالب .. ماعلينا .. انا شخصيًا بقترح انك تكمل .. خصوصًا الموضوع هو الحاجة الخفيفة اللى بتخفف علينا و تضحكنا فى الايام الغابرة اللى احنا فيها دى .. الموضوع بقا بالنسبة للاعضاء و الزوار كمان مصدر البهجة اللى بيهربوا بيها سواء من ارهاق الامتحانات او الشغل او غيره  .. لو وقتك سامح و قادر تتواجد بصورة مستمرة كمل لوحدك .. لو مزنوووووووووووق جيب حد يساعدك .. و ياريت يكون الحد دة انثى عشان تبقى هى مصدر الحنان فى التوبيك الناشف دة .. بدل ما انتوا واخدين البنات غسيل و مكواة :cry2:..

لحد ما ربنا يرجع البتول بالسلامة مع انى حساها تلاكيك و بيخلع بغض النظر عن السفر .. قلبى بيقولى انها تلاكيك .. و قلب المؤمن دليله :smil16: 

بالنسبة ل ايرينى .. اتكلمى براحتك ياقلبى ولا حد يقدر يقولك تلت التلاتة كام:love45: *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> بالنسبة ل ايرينى .. اتكلمى براحتك ياقلبى ولا حد يقدر يقولك تلت التلاتة كام:love45: *



*أنا يعنى محتاجة توصية :smil16:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس هو الواحد فى الشغل 

و الريس كان جنبى لا أكتر و لا أقل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسيه يا داكتورة ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا يعنى محتاجة توصية :smil16:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس هو الواحد فى الشغل
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل دة و الريس جنبك leasantr .. عليا النعمة انتى كارثة بس عسل .. حبيبى انت :wub:*


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2013)

الواحد مش عايش فى الدنيا ياجدعان
موضوع زيى دة وصل لخمسين صفحة  ومعرفهوش غير بالصدفة دلوقت
العيب برضة على اصدقاء الهم والغم هنا اللى مش بيعرفوا حد حاجة:ranting::ranting:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

*نشرح لكم اللى حصل ...مش هتهمدوا الا لما تعرفوا
من حوالى أسبوع خادم البتول بعت لى ع الخاص فاكر إنى زعلت
رديت عيه بأقتضاب لأن كان على دماغى ناس بترغى رغى السنين
فرجع قالى عليا النعمة أنت زعلان 
رديت بأقتضاب تانى قلت ( نتكلم بكرة )
بكرة بقى جه الكمبيوتر عملها فيا ...وعندى شهود والله 
دة غير انى لقيت كمية رغى فى التوبيك  غير عادية 
( زرابينى ) طلعت - على رأى حوبو 
أأأوووم أية ..حطيت تنظيم للتوبيك وبعت لخادم البتول قلت له ياللا يا بطل
قول رأيك فى التنظيم ورشح لنا الجثة اللى جاية الدور عليك
أأأوووم أية ...هو نفض لى ... أسوة بتنفيضى له من قبل
قلت ماشفش الرسالة أو مش عارف يرد عليها علشان هو بيكتب من الموبايل 
أأأوووم أية .... قلت يا عوبد أزاى الكلام دة ؟
بيكتب من الموبايل أزاى يا وِلد وهو منزل مقطع فيديو ؟؟
 ما علينا ...ما علينا 

هنتظر يومين ونكمل التوبيك 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نشرح لكم اللى حصل ...مش هتهمدوا الا لما تعرفوا
> من حوالى أسبوع خادم البتول بعت لى ع الخاص فاكر إنى زعلت
> رديت عيه بأقتضاب لأن كان على دماغى ناس بترغى رغى السنين
> فرجع قالى عليا النعمة أنت زعلان
> ...



*إيه ؟؟؟

يعنى ممكن خادم يرجع تانى ؟؟؟:smil16:

يييييييييييييييييييييي:hlp:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

*يعني ايه بأقتضاب
يعني بتكلمه وانت ملوي منه
وايه تنفض له دي كمان
انت ليه بتقول كلام كبير المره دي ياعبود**

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *يعني ايه بأقتضاب
> يعني بتكلمه وانت ملوي منه
> وايه تنفض له دي كمان
> انت ليه بتقول كلام كبير المره دي ياعبود**
> ...



*لا بقا ... فى الموضوع دة بالذات .. نستنى حبو تيجى تترجم :hlp:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *يعني ايه بأقتضاب
> يعني بتكلمه وانت ملوي منه
> وايه تنفض له دي كمان
> انت ليه بتقول كلام كبير المره دي ياعبود**
> *


*مش ملوى ...باقتضاب يعنى بأختصار
لما يكون عندى ناس مش باعرف أفتح منتدى مسيحى أدام منهم
باقرا بسرعة وأرد ... لو لحقت 
اعتقد انه أعتقد انى نفضت ...لأن تانى يوم مش فتحت 
الكمبيوتر هنك وباظ وبعته يتفرمت 
إلا يعنى اية ملوى تييى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا بقا ... فى الموضوع دة بالذات .. نستنى حبو تيجى تترجم :hlp:*


*حوبو ترجمتها ان ( زرابينى ) طلعت 
:cry2:
وماريا ترجمتها انى ( ملوى ) 
:cry2:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش ملوى ...باقتضاب يعنى بأختصار
> لما يكون عندى ناس مش باعرف أفتح منتدى مسيحى أدام منهم
> باقرا بسرعة وأرد ... لو لحقت
> اعتقد انه أعتقد انى نفضت ...لأن تانى يوم مش فتحت
> ...



هههههه
يظهر اني كتبتها غلط
مالوي - ايوه صح هي بتتكتب كده - مالوي


*اعتقد انه أعتقد انى نفضت *
لآلا بقي علي راي شقاوه
احنا نستني لما تيجي حبو تقولنا نفضت من ايه
تشرح لنا معني الجمله دي


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حوبو ترجمتها ان ( زرابينى ) طلعت
> :cry2:
> وماريا ترجمتها انى ( ملوى )
> :cry2:
> *​



ههههههههه
لا خلاص ما انا عرفت ازاي تتكتب صح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

*ياجماعة نقطة مهمة بجد 
لما بافتح المنتدى بيبقى منيميز وانا فى الشغل
لما بتتبعت لى رسالة ممكن أشوفها بعدها بساعة
وممكن اقفل فجأة من غير ما ألحق ارد 
اللى باعت لى بيعتقد انى طنشت أو نفضت 
لما خادم البتول بعت لى رديت بسرعة عليه وقفلت
لأن المونيتور فى وش اللى قاعد أدام منى على المكتب 
ممكن جدا من هنا يكون حصل سوء تفاهم لا أكثر ولا أقل 

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




حوبو ترجمتها ان ( زرابينى ) طلعت 
:cry2:
وماريا ترجمتها انى ( ملوى ) 
:cry2:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشكر ربنا ان ايرينى مترجمتش و انا منطقتش :fun_lol:



tamav maria قال:





هههههه
يظهر اني كتبتها غلط
مالوي - ايوه صح هي بتتكتب كده - مالوي


اعتقد انه أعتقد انى نفضت 
لآلا بقي علي راي شقاوه
احنا نستني لما تيجي حبو تقولنا نفضت من ايه
تشرح لنا معني الجمله دي

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههه طب نشرح لحد ما حبو تيجى تعيد صياغة و تحط التاتش بتاعتها :hlp:

اقتضاب يعنى اختصار .. يعنى رد واقف و قصير كدة .. زى ماتبقى مقموصة من حد و مش طيقاه .. فيقولك عاملة ايه تقولى و بوزك شبرين كويسة .. يقولك مالك تقوليله ماليش .. طب احكيلى يومك تقوليله فاضى .. و هكذا 

الجملة التانية بقا : نفض - ينفض - تنفيضًا 

دة فعل تم أضافته مؤخرًا لمعجم اللغة العربية .. و له العديد من المعانى .. زى كبّر / طنش / حلق .. و غيرها بس دول اللى فكراهم .. من الاخر الشرح التوضيحى : ان الخادم افتكر ان عبود طنشه و مردش عليه تانى يوم زى ماقاله و ميعرفش ان جهازه كان بايظ كالعادة ( حجج فارغة طبعًا ) بس يا ستى 

اى خودعة :smil16:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> و ميعرفش ان جهازه كان بايظ كالعادة ( حجج فارغة طبعًا ) بس يا ستى
> اى خودعة :smil16:
> *


*حجج فارغة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
وانا اللى قلت هتنصفينى ؟
طلعتى بتهدى نفوس ؟
طاب عندك إيرو أهى أسأليها ...فضلت معايا خطوة خطوة
فى تصليح الجهاز ....لغاااااااااااااااااااااااااية
ما خرب
:999::999:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجماعة نقطة مهمة بجد
> لما بافتح المنتدى بيبقى منيميز وانا فى الشغل
> لما بتتبعت لى رسالة ممكن أشوفها بعدها بساعة
> وممكن اقفل فجأة من غير ما ألحق ارد
> ...



عبود احنا مقدرين ظروفك كويس جدا ومتأكدين طبعا ان خادم ما زعلش ولا حاجه ولكن اللي انا واثقه منه ان ظروف سفره هي السبب اللي منعاه يدخل حاليا وخادم انسان طيب جدا واعتقد انه مش ممكن يسئ الظن في اي حاجه حصلت لان خادم يعرف ظروفك كويس جدا  ومقدر كل الظروف المحيطه بك
ولكن كل المشاركات اللي احنا البنوتات الحلوات كتبناها كانت مجرد هزار لزوم التوبك هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يديم المعرو ....
المعروف يعنى :cry2:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

ايوه كده ياشقاوه كلمينا باللغه العربيه اللي احنا بنفهما
مش *.باقتضاب*  و * نفض*
هو انجليزي ده يامرسي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

*ياساتر يارب هو فيه ايه
اغيب عن التوبيك يومين ارجع الاقي ماسورة رغي ضربت فيه ؟!!
اشي زرابيني علي مالوي علي اقتضاب علي تنفيض علي غسيل علي مكواه*






*
عموما اللي قدرت افهمه ان فيه استشفتاء مابين نكمل من غير خادم او لاء
انا بقي لو الاغلبيه موافقيين انا موافقه
ولورافضيين انا رافضه
ايون انا معنديش مبداء الله*


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2013)

هو انا هقعد اتفرج هنا بس من غير معرف اخش فى الزيطة دى ولا اية
اية المجموعة اللى ؟؟؟؟؟ هنا دى ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*ايه ده ايه ده كل ده رغى من غيرى يا رغايين 
ها رسيتوا على ايه بقى 
الموضوع هيكمل ولا هتستنوا خادم البتول 

*​


----------



## خادم البتول (1 يونيو 2013)

*أولا *تكمّـلوا أيها الأحباء ـ *طبعا *ـ وده اللي امبارح طلبته وده اللي كتبت عشانه..​ *ثانيا *مفيش في المسألة أي حرج ـ *طبعا *ـ لأن أنا اللي بيطلب ده شخصيا.. و"*انتظار خادم البتول*" عبارة خادعة جدا، تحرض العقل على التعامل مع المسألة بشكل درامي أو رومانسي كما لو كان الموضوع ينطوي على قيم زي "الوفاء" و"الإخلاص" وحتى "التضحية".. أشكر محبتكم جميعا، لكن بالتأكيد الأمور مش كده. :smile01​ *ثالثا *مفيش أي *تلكيك *أو *خلع *ـ طبعا ـ لأني كنت بالعكس مستمتع بالصحبة الجميلة كلها وفي انتظار كل القادمات، كل زهراتنا العاطرات وكل أميراتنا الفاتنات، خاصة اللي بلغوا حد غير مسبوق في الظرف والخفة واللطافة زي *إيريني *كده!​ *رابعا *لكل اللي ح يفتقدوا خادم بشكل شخصي أو كانوا يرغبوا في مشاكسته وأسئلته رغم صعوبتها: لكل شيء وقت سيداتي آنساتي، ومين عارف بكرا فيه إيه؟ التوبيك ده كله نشأ *بالصدفة *البحتة، وبالتالي يمكن يكون في المستقبل صدفة تانية وأقدار أحلى! بكل أمانة ماعنديش أي تصور للحكاية دي على الإطلاق، خاصة إني في لحظة بالأحرى بابعد فيها عن المكان كل يوم أكتر، مش باقرّب.. لكن في نفس الوقت، زي الكنج امبارح في الغنوة ما قال: "*في عشج البنات أنا فقت نابوليون*"!  بالتالي ح تروحي مني فين يا *نعمات*؟ :smile01​ *خامسا *ـ للأخ عبود ـ مش معنى إني مسافر إني قاعد ليل ونهار في الشارع أو إن حصولي على كمبيوتر شيء محال، إلا إذا كنت مسافر عند القبيلة بتاع حبو ورورو في موزنبيق. :smile01 أما باقي رسالتك فكله *مدهش *بالنسبة لي، سواء من حيث قراءتك للأحداث.. أو دقتك في سردها.. أو سبب كتابتك للرسالة نفسها! كمان للمرة التانية بترمي قنبلة غير محسوب نتايجها وبتضرب فجأة التوبيك كله ضربة كبيرة، وكأنك انت بشكل غير واعي اللي مش عايز تكمّل! لكن خد بالك التالته تابته! ياريت بقا أحسن من كل ده تولـّع السبرتاية وتجهز الكنكة وتفرش حصيرة الليل، مغسولة بمية الورد ومعطرة بالريحان، وبعدين تلم بناتك واخواتك حواليك وفي قلبك وتبتدي فورا دورك وبدون كتر كلام! أما فيما يخصني فأنا مش بزعل أخي الحبيب، إذا كان ده يعنيك، وأنا بالعكس اللي باعتذر لو كان صدر مني أي إساءة بدون قصد. :16_4_10:​ 
* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (1 يونيو 2013)

* يا ليــل ابعت ســلامي...
*


[YOUTUBE]0N0BUSdxAyA[/YOUTUBE] 


حلوين من يومنا والله قلوبنا كويسه
وباقدم أحلى فرحه ومعاها مية مِسا
يا ليـــل طـوّل شـويه
ع الصحبه الحلوه ديّه
الغالي علينا غالي ولا عمره ح يتنسى
حلوين من يومنا والله قلوبنا كويسه


يا ليل ابعت سلامي للناس الطيبه
فكـّرهم بالمحبـة.. وبأيـام الصبا
وابـدر أفراحي غنوه
يجعــل أيـامنا حــلوه
وتعيش الفرحه دايما في قلوبنا قريبه

ويا ليـــل طوّل شـويه...


الشوق سهران ويّـانا.. والحب يضمّنا
والدنيا أهي فرحانه.. فرحانه لفرحنا
وصحينا ع الأماني 
نفـرح بالحـب تاني
ونسهّر الليالي.. مع غــنوة حــبنا

ويا ليـــل طوّل شـويه...


* * *

 أشكر من قلبي كل التقييمات الجميلة والعبارات العذبة وتمنيات العودة بسلام
لكم أيها الطيبات الرائعات وللجميع في هذا التوبيك أهدي هذه الأغنية.

 * * *

 ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حجج فارغة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وانا اللى قلت هتنصفينى ؟
> طلعتى بتهدى نفوس ؟
> طاب عندك إيرو أهى أسأليها ...فضلت معايا خطوة خطوة
> ...


*
آه فعلا يا جماعة

كلمنى خاص و قال لى : بتفهمى فى الكمبيوتر 

قولت له: شوية ليه ؟

قال : مش عارف ليه الكمبيوتر بطىء كدة ؟؟؟ يمكن تكون المروحة؟؟؟؟

أنا فهمت إنها مروحة الماذر بورد بغبائى فقولت له : غيرها 

بعدها بيوم قال لى : أغير الكيسة ؟؟

قولت له : ليه؟؟

قال : اليو إس بى و مروحة الكيسة مش شغالين

قولت له : ودى الكمبيوتر للراجل يظبته

المهم يوم كدة لا حس و لا خبر

بعت لى على الخاص : أنا غيرت الباور سابلاى طلع هو اللى بايظ 

قولت : كله إشتغل ؟

قال: أيوة 

قولت : مبروك 

بعدها بيومين 

بعت خاص : البرينتر مش شغال و الكمبيوتر إمبارح ما إشتغلش و النهاردة إشتغل

قولت : يا دي النيلة :125935~148:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قال : تقريبا الكمبيوتر عليه عفريت :smi200:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا كنت هأقول له : طلع القرشين اللى تحت البلاطة و جيب تكييف خلى الكمبيوتر يشتغل حلو

بس قولت يا بت لمى نفسك :smil12:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد الكمبيوتر كان بايظ 

أنا بقول السبب هو قطع النور المتكرر و الحر طبعا 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *ثالثا *
> خاصة اللي بلغوا حد غير مسبوق في الظرف والخفة واللطافة زي *إيريني *كده!



*الله يكرمك
و لو إن قلبى حاسس إنى فاهماك غلط 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> آه فعلا يا جماعة
> كلمنى خاص و قال لى : بتفهمى فى الكمبيوتر
> ...........................
> ...


*مش تقولى لهم بالمرة انى عديت عليكى فى الأزاريطة وأخدتك على الكورنيش
وعزمتك على كوز ذرة مشوى كااااااااااااااااااامل 
وقسمناه بالنص ؟؟؟؟
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الله يكرمك
> و لو إن قلبى حاسس إنى فاهماك غلط
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*لأ انتى فاهماه صح ....هو فعلاً يقصد كل كلمة كتبها *
olling:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2013)

*بعد توضيح " خادم البتول " للموضوع وانه مش زعلان من حد
وان فى الأصل مافيش سوء تفاهم ولا حاجة وأن الظروف هى اللى غلبت
أعطونى يومين ونشوف ازاى نكمل التوبيك دة 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *مساء عاطر لكل الأحباء..*​
> 
> نشاطه فورا مع الأخ عبود، بالاشتراك مع أي عضو آخر من أحبائنا إذا كان ذلك ضروريا، دون أي *غضاضة* من جهتي على *الإطلاق* بالطبع، وإن كنت شخصيا أثق أن الأستاذ عبود كفء ليقوم بالمهمة منفردا. المرحلة القادمة بالعكس أفضل أداء وأكثر تنظيما... حتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:​



غضاضه!!
طب بزمتك يا بتول فى حد بيقول غضاضه هههههههههههههههههه
دى زى بؤبؤ و الكلام ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب عليا الطلاق بالتلاته إنت إلى هتكمل التوربيك مع عبود يا جميل--
بتحاول تهرب ؟؟

مش هتعرف تهرب-- جايلك تهديد رسمى فهمى نظمى من رأيس القبيله الموزنبيقيه---







حيث إنه كان التوبيك مسمع جامد هناك فى الموزنبيق-

و الناس كانت بتقعد كلها تتابعه من على القهاوى ذات اشجار الموز المدلدل فوق الزباين---
قوم إيه بئا يا سيدى--
راح الناس لاقوا التوبيك وائف--
قوم إيه بئا عملوا وقفه إحتجاجيه ظنوا إن الإرسال تم وقفه من قبل رأيس القبيله الموزنبيقى--




قوم إيه يا سيدى عملوا مظاهره قدام الإتحاديه الموزنبيقيه--
إيييييه بئا و بعدين
راح إكتشوفا السبب الى طلع الرأيس الموزنبيقى و قاله إن فرع اساسى من افرع البرنامج
قال إيه جاتله غضاضه--
طبعا حصل حاله تسائل شديد بين الشعب-- غضاضه فى اللسان و لا غضاضه فى الإصبع الصغير -- و لا غضاضه فى القلب و لا فى العين هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم يا سيدى طلعت فى الاخر نوع من انواع الحساسيه إسمها "غضاضوا" 

من الاخر كدا--
زى ما عرفت تكتب كل المشاركات دى و انت فى السفر و فى شغلك و صعب الكتابه--
هتعرف تكمل التوبك يا جميل و مش عايزين حجج مغضغضه :a63:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2013)

> "*في عشج البنات أنا فقت نابوليون*"!


 
 يخخخخخخبر بجد هو فى الأغنيه بيقول كدا؟؟
 من ساعت ما نزلت الأغنيه و انا احاااول افهم هو بيقول إيه فى الجزء ده-- و مفيش فايده إنى افهم بتاتا تباتا--
 كنت دايما بسمعها-- "فى عشق البنات انا كونت ماشى اليوم"-- و مره تانيا اسمعها" فى عق البنات انا كنت ناسى اليوم"

 كنت بقول فى بالى إيه الجمله الى مش مفهومه دى-- بس هى تمشى ناسى اكتر من ماشى ههههههههههههههههههه
 يمكن قاصده إنه بيعشق البنات بس الحظ بئا إنه نسى يعشقهم اليوم ..
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اخيرا اخيرا فهمت هو بيقول إيه فى الأغنيه هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ربنا يديم المعرو ....
> المعروف يعنى :cry2:
> *​



ايوه كده لحقت نفسك 
كنت ها ادخلك في متاهات مالهاش نهايه
ال المعرو..... ال


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حجج فارغة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وانا اللى قلت هتنصفينى ؟
> طلعتى بتهدى نفوس ؟
> طاب عندك إيرو أهى أسأليها ...فضلت معايا خطوة خطوة
> ...




الحمدلله انا جهازي خربان لواحده
انشاءالله لما يتصلح ها اتصل برورو


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2013)

*واثقه ... اوعى يكون فاتنى حاجة* :smil12:
*انا ذاكرت لقائك كله ... حقيقى انت بنوته عثوله وطيبه اوى*
*وقويه جداً .... وسندريلا فعلا لايقه خالص عليكى .... *:999:
*بس والنبى يا اوختشى ... ممكن نقسم شارل بينا ...*
*لانى كنت معجبه بيه من ايام سبيستون :yahoo:*

*ربنا يديك نعمه اكتر ... وشقاوه اكتر .... *
*وواضح انك جننتى باشمهندث عبود ... وباتول .... *
*يارب دابماً مجنناهم كدة :a63::a63:*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياساتر يارب هو فيه ايه
> اغيب عن التوبيك يومين ارجع الاقي ماسورة رغي ضربت فيه ؟!!
> اشي زرابيني علي مالوي علي اقتضاب علي تنفيض علي غسيل علي مكواه*
> 
> ...



يعني مبدئك معاكم معاكم 
عليكم عليكم 
طب كويس احنا ممكن نشوف لك شغلانه مع مرسي


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2013)

*ايه دة انت بتتخانقوا من غيرى .... *:smil12:
* يعنى بتول مسافر ولا مقموص ارسوا على حل ...* :a82:
* لو مسافر نستناه لما يرجع ... ولو مقموص نستناه لحد ما نصالحه *
* عاتييي يعنى :spor2:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *واثقه ... اوعى يكون فاتنى حاجة* :smil12:
> *انا ذاكرت لقائك كله ... حقيقى انت بنوته عثوله وطيبه اوى*
> *وقويه جداً .... وسندريلا فعلا لايقه خالص عليكى .... *:999:
> *بس والنبى يا اوختشى ... ممكن نقسم شارل بينا ...*
> ...





tamav maria قال:


> يعني مبدئك معاكم معاكم
> عليكم عليكم
> طب كويس احنا ممكن نشوف لك شغلانه مع مرسي


*اممممممم وتفتكري هيليق عليا اشتغل ايه معاه؟!!
ايه رائيك هو يقطع النور وانا اخيطه :yahoo::yahoo:
*


----------



## Marina coptic (3 يونيو 2013)

*اتفضلى يا حبو و يا واثقه شوفوا
عشان بعد كده لما تختاروا شخصيه تبقوا تسالوا عليها كويس
ادى كلام الناس على الست عروسه البحر و الست سندريللا هانم :new2::new2:
انا قلت اوريكم عشان اختنا اللى عليها الدور متختارش سنو وايت *:ab6::ab6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

و ماله يعنى لما اسيب بيت البويا و اروح اتجوز اول واحد اقابله-- ههههههههههههههههههه
زواج حلال حلال-- و ضل راجل و لا ضل سمكه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خادم البتول (3 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> غضاضه!!
> طب بزمتك يا بتول فى حد بيقول غضاضه هههههههههههههههههه
> دى زى بؤبؤ و الكلام ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





يا صباح الجمال على عيونك.. تسلميلي يا *حبو *يارب، ميرسي يا قمراية على رسالتك الجميلة دي.. طبعا معاكم دايما بروحي وقلبي وباصلي للجميع ربنا يوفق كل واحد ويكون توبيك جميل ويستمر بكل محبة وسلام.. انتو بس ساعدوا عبود وبلاش تعملوا الحاجات دي اللي بتطلـّع................ زرابينه! :smile01

أوعدك إن شاء الله يكون ليا زيارات للتوبيك من فترة للتانية أول ما يكون فيه فرصة، أو لما يكون عندي تعليق على ضيفة معينة.. وده بالعكس شيء يسعدني واتمناه. في النهاية المهم يا بيبو هو المصلحة العامة والنظر للمجتمع ككل، مش بس رغباتنا الشخصية ونظراتنا الفردية، واللي هي محدودة وضيقة غالبا. (ومع الحرص على المصلحة العامة والمجتمع طبعا لا يقل أهمية الحرص على زرابين سعادة المستشار)! :smile01


أما بخصوص غنوة الكنج فأنا بالعكس *فخور *بيكي وفخور إنك سمعتي النص الأولاني كله صح! يعني "*في عشق البنات*" الكلمتين دول نفسهم مش سهلين.. آه أومال! عايز اقولك ياما ناس كتير *عجزوا* أمام الكلمتين دول بس وفشلوا يفسروهم! يعني خلي عندك كده دايما ثقة في نفسك، يخرب بيت اللي يزعلك أو يبعتلك أغاني تاني! لعلمك أنا ساعات بقابل الراجل ده وأوعدك في أقرب فرصة أشوفه ح احكيله ازاي حبو بتفسر أغانيه.. (إلا طبعا إذا حسيت إنه كبر أوي وتعب وممكن يروح فيها)! :smile01


* * *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مفاجأة مدوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بعد الأعتذار الرقيق لــ " خادم البتول " عن عدم أستكماله للتوبيك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 نظرا لظروف سفره :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد إلحاح وطول مُحايلة على عضو :t23: يساهم معايا فى التوبيك دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخيراااااااااا ...تم الأتفاق بيننا :66:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مع تعديل بسيط على التوبيك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنختار العضوة ونقدمها ... وبعدين هى هتدخل تقدم شخصيتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعديها هنبتدى أسئلة ...الجديد بقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن الكل هنا هيسأل ...مشاركة واحدة فقط لكل عضو أو عضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الــ " لوك لوك " مسموح بيه فى حدوووووووووود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:nunu0000: علشان زرابينى ما تطلعش :nunu0000:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو النظام خرج عن مساره هستعمل سُلطاتى ( الديمقراطية ) :smil6: فى تصحيح المسار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتذكروا دائماً ....إن الديموقراطيييية ...ليها أنياااااب

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2013)

*اختار ضحيه بسرعه خلينا نشمت *
*اقصد اختار عضوه خلينا نسال *​


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اختار ضحيه بسرعه خلينا نشمت *
> *اقصد اختار عضوه خلينا نسال *​


* انت مش عندك امتحانات :nunu0000:*
*الطلبه يمتنعون فى التوبيك دة :smile01*
*روح يابنى ذاكرلك كلمتين ينفعوك يمكن الامتحان ييجى من المنهج ولا حاجة .... :act23:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

بجد بقى اختروا عضوة انتوا نازلين رغى وانا تعبت وتوهت بينكم 

ارحمونى بقى دا مش اسلوب نينجا دا 


يلا بقى وحياة ابو زحولوف اختاروا العضوة :smile02:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اختار ضحيه بسرعه خلينا نشمت *
> *اقصد اختار عضوه خلينا نسال *​


*هتشارك يعنى والا هتكتفى بالفُرجة من " مبيد " لــ " مبيد " ؟؟
:smile01:smile01
الأهم كان أختيار اللى يساهم معايا فى التوبيك
ودة ( لوحده :t23: ) كاااااارثى 
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:

*​


----------



## Marina coptic (4 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اختار ضحيه بسرعه خلينا نشمت *
> *اقصد اختار عضوه خلينا نسال *​



*
تشمت فى مييييييييييين يا اخ ؟؟؟ 
دى البنات هنا عاملين شغل جامد جداااا قوه و ثقه و كمان خفه دم مالهاش مثيل 
انا بقول الرجاله يقدموا استقالتهم من المنتدى احسن 
تحيا البنات العسولات *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * انت مش عندك امتحانات :nunu0000:*
> *الطلبه يمتنعون فى التوبيك دة :smile01*
> *روح يابنى ذاكرلك كلمتين ينفعوك يمكن الامتحان ييجى من المنهج ولا حاجة .... :act23:*​


*انا فيييييييييين والامتحان فين 
ده لسه بكره الصبح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *
> تشمت فى مييييييييييين يا اخ ؟؟؟
> دى البنات هنا عاملين شغل جامد جداااا قوه و ثقه و كمان خفه دم مالهاش مثيل
> انا بقول الرجاله يقدموا استقالتهم من المنتدى احسن
> تحيا البنات العسولات *



*انت بتحلم يا حلمي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هتشارك يعنى والا هتكتفى بالفُرجة من " مبيد " لــ " مبيد " ؟؟
> :smile01:smile01
> الأهم كان أختيار اللى يساهم معايا فى التوبيك
> ودة ( لوحده :t23: ) كاااااارثى
> ...



* متقولش اللي في بالي ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *
> تشمت فى مييييييييييين يا اخ ؟؟؟
> دى البنات هنا عاملين شغل جامد جداااا قوه و ثقه و كمان خفه دم مالهاش مثيل
> انا بقول الرجاله يقدموا استقالتهم من المنتدى احسن
> تحيا البنات العسولات *




انا ملاحظة ياتوتا انك بقيتى بتباتى فى التوبيك دا كتير

وعلى فكرة بيضر الصحة وسبب الوفاة

اهى رخامة برخامة  :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2013)

على فكرة كبرت فى دماغى هنا بقى
 فيها يا يبوظ الموضوع دة  هههههه


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * انت مش عندك امتحانات :nunu0000:*
> *الطلبه يمتنعون فى التوبيك دة :smile01*
> *روح يابنى ذاكرلك كلمتين ينفعوك يمكن الامتحان ييجى من المنهج ولا حاجة .... :act23:*​


على اساس يعنى انتى عندك حصة طبيخ هههههه


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا فيييييييييين والامتحان فين
> ده لسه بكره الصبح
> *​


* كدة برائه ... حقك تقعد براحتك ... :smile02*
​


grges monir قال:


> على اساس يعنى انتى عندك حصة طبيخ هههههه


*لا عندى 170 الدكتور قال ذاكروهم ... وانا حمرت عليهم بطاطس فى حصة الطبيخ ... :smile01*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

​ *لا عندى 170 الدكتور قال ذاكروهم ... وانا حمرت عليهم بطاطس فى حصة الطبيخ ... :smile01*​[/QUOTE]


لا كفاءة ياقمر شابو الى القمر دى بسرعة ياجماعة

احيات الغاليين اللى عندك بقى ممكن شوية بطاطس احسن انا جعانة خالص مالص واكيد بالص :smile02:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

*بس انتى وهى
يالا بيتك بيتك ...هووونا حبتين 
خلونا نمخمخ فى اللى جاى ...يا ساااااااااااااااترر
كانت شورة مهببة التوبيك دة 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس انتى وهى
> يالا بيتك بيتك ...هووونا حبتين
> خلونا نمخمخ فى اللى جاى ...يا ساااااااااااااااترر
> كانت شورة مهببة التوبيك دة
> ...




بما انك بتتطردنى من التوبيك وانك مش طايقنى اصلا ودى حاجة عادية مش جديدة يعنى  :smile02

احب اقوالك خارجة بااحترامى وكرامتى يلا ياجرجس نلم اعزالنا ونمشى احنا مش بنحب نبقى 

زيادة على حد :smile01:smile01


----------



## Marina coptic (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس انتى وهى
> يالا بيتك بيتك ...هووونا حبتين
> خلونا نمخمخ فى اللى جاى ...يا ساااااااااااااااترر
> كانت شورة مهببة التوبيك دة
> ...





لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بما انك بتتطردنى من التوبيك وانك مش طايقنى اصلا ودى حاجة عادية مش جديدة يعنى  :smile02
> 
> احب اقوالك خارجة بااحترامى وكرامتى يلا ياجرجس نلم اعزالنا ونمشى احنا مش بنحب نبقى
> 
> زيادة على حد :smile01:smile01



*تصدق اجدع حاجه عملتها انك عرفت تزهق البت دى و تطردها
دانا بقالى اكتر من سنه مبعرفش امشيها من نص منتديات البلد
تستاهلى يا لاااااااااااااااااااااااارا:ura1::ura1: *:ura1::ura1:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يونيو 2013)

> *[FONT="]وبعد إلحاح وطول مُحايلة على [COLOR=blue]عضو :t23: [/COLOR]يساهم معايا فى التوبيك دة[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]أخيراااااااااا ...تم الأتفاق بيننا :66:*​





> ​


اوعي يكون اللي في بالي صح ؟






وعلي رائ البت روايح
يارايح كتر من الفضايح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/FONT]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *تصدق اجدع حاجه عملتها انك عرفت تزهق البت دى و تطردها
> دانا بقالى اكتر من سنه مبعرفش امشيها من نص منتديات البلد
> تستاهلى يا لاااااااااااااااااااااااارا:ura1::ura1: *:ura1::ura1:



مين دا اللى يزهقنى ياحجة انا بس بحب اريح دماغكم :smile01:smile01

واريح دماغى بالمرة ماانتى عارفنى محدش يقدر عليا الا ربنا :smile02:smile02

فبلاش تلعبى فى عداد عمرك يامارينا احسنلك :nunu0000:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

*ورجعنا لكم مرة تانية بعد التعديل 
وبما انى مع المقولة اللى بتقول
:smile01 وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين :smile01
فــ يحل محل اخونا وصديئنا " خادم البتول " أتنين
من ستاتنا الحلوات 
ومش اى ستات .....نوووو
معايا وهيساعدنى فى التوبيك دة 
عملاق اللغة العربية ( بعد ما شرحت لها جمع وحى )
حوبو 
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
ومعانا كمان فوق البيعة ( المنيلة بستين نيلة أصلاً )
أطول لسان فى المنتدى وأكبر مدب عرفته البشرية
إيرينى 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
وعلى رأى حوبو 
( هالومو ) بنا نعود الى توبيكنا
:mus25:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

*انا معايا ضيفة حاجزها من شهر تقريبا
بس وهى جاية اتعطلت فى ( المترو ) شويتين
هعلن عنها بمجرد مايسيبها " الأمين " اللى ضبطها مزوغة
من غير تذكرة 
حتة بعشرة ويسيبها وترجع لنا بألف سلامة 
*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ورجعنا لكم مرة تانية بعد التعديل
> وبما انى مع المقولة اللى بتقول
> :smile01 وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين :smile01
> فــ يحل محل اخونا وصديئنا " خادم البتول " أتنين
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اهم دول بقى اللى هيخلوك تتوب عن اى حاجة عملتها فى حياتك*
*سواء حلوه او وحشه ... :bud:*

*وبعدين احنا عايزين ايرينى ضيفه :ura1:... ايه دةةة :act23:*
*
عندنا فضول نعرف ايه الشخصيات اللى كانت بتتمنى تبقى هى .. *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اهم دول بقى اللى هيخلوك تتوب عن اى حاجة عملتها فى حياتك*
> *سواء حلوه او وحشه ... :bud:*
> 
> ...


*كله هييجى عليه الدور
وهى أختارت اصلا شخصية ريا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

*معانا فيلثوفة مسيحية أسمها 
وايت أنجيل 
لسة مخلصة " كولدج " وخلعت من " باثم " مخصوص
علشان تيجى تقدم لنا شخصيتها
أتفضلى يا وايت
حذارى من مشاركات " تؤكل "
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معانا فيلثوفة مسيحية أسمها
> وايت أنجيل
> لسة مخلصة " كولدج " وخلعت من " باثم " مخصوص
> علشان تيجى تقدم لنا شخصيتها
> ...


*طبعاً زى مانت عارفنى مش رغايه خالث :new8: وبعدين سايبه باثم عالنار والطبيخ عالتليفون ... قصدى العكس ... فانا مش هرغى كتير ... وهحاول اختصر بقدر الامكان :smile01*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

*متابع ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متابع ...*


*ياعم أفتح لك كل يوم توبيك لو دة اللى هيخلينا نشوفك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

*احب استقبل اختنا الغاليا *
*وايت أنجيل-white.angel*​ 
*فرحانه جدا انك وقعتى فى الفخ الجميل ده --*
*و فرحانه اكتر إنك هتكونى فار التجارب بتاعى---*
*ايوا فار التجارب--*
*اول واحده هجرب عليها حقنه الاسئله بتاعتى--*
*بما إنى عمرى ما حاولت اسئل او احاور حد--*
*فهجرب عليكى بئا ههههههههههههههههه*​

*بس اكيد اكيد هكون اهون من عبعال و سكينه هههههههههههههههه*
*قاصدى عبود و إرينى هههههههههههههه*​ 
*منوره بجد و منتظره إعلانك شخصيتك الجديده*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

*اولاً مبسوطه انى اتشرفت بكونى ضيفه معاكم .. وطبعاً للباشمهندث عبود انا اتشرفت مرتين مره كنت ضيفى ومره بقيت ضيفتك :new8:*

*فكرت كتير فى موضوعكم ... عن شخصيه كنت بتمنى اكون هى ... او فيها مميزات عجبتنى اوى .. وصلت لنتيجه رائعه ... ان مفيش ولا شخصيه كانت عجبانى 100% 

وفى شخصيات كتيره جداً جداً عجبنى فيها حاجات ... وشوية الشخصيات دول على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ... لانى مقدرتش انتخب منهم شخصيه كلهم غاليين عليا  ... فانتوا شوفوا اللى تعجبكم واسألوا فيها *
​
*اجاثا كريستى
*
*






 عندما يكون للغموض معنى 
عندما تكون الحبكه مفتريه 
عندما تلزمنى على انهاء اطول روايتها 
التى تجاوزت الـ 500 صفحه فى ليلة
على شاشة الكمبيوتر
والازم والدتى على فراشها من كثرة الخوف

شخصيه تميزت بالدهاء والذكاء والفت اقوى 
الروايات البوليسيه العالميه .. 
والذى طبع منها حوالى مليار نسخه


احلام مستغانمى**
*
*





على الرغم من انى لم امس كتاباً لها
ولكنى مررت على كل ما كتبت استنشق رحيق كل كتاب
واقفز على اللى وراه 
اد ايه هى رومانسيه والادب بينساب كالعطر من قلمها 
بتاخدنى فى دنيا غير الدنيا 
:t23:

هايبرا اى 
*
*





لازم احط التاتش بتاعى :ura1:
جت عليا يعنى متأثرش بشخصيه انمى :smile01
بس دى مختلفه لا هى بريئه .. ولا مطيعه .. 
اسمها الحقيقى شيرى كان شغاله عند منظمه الـ IFA
*
*




*



*

بتخترعلهم عقار بيعمل على قتل الضحيه بدون اثبات اى شئ فى تقرير الطب الشرعى :gun:
وتم تجربته على عدة مستهدفين منهم سينشى كودو
اكبر محقق فى الشمال "اليابان"
*
*





بس بدل ما يقتله "قلصه" 12 سنه 
قلص جسده من شاب عنده 20 لطفل عمرة 8 سنين
لكن بدون ما يأثر لا على ذاكرته ولا على عقله وقدراته *

*




الحقيقه دى محدش يعرفها غيرها ... 
العصابه مكتشفتش الكارثه دى ... 
وهى بعد ما عرفت انهم قتلوا اختها حاولت تنتحر ... 
*
*





باخذ حبايه من العقار 
ولكن الكارثه انها تقلصت بردو ... 
*





*وهربت ... وراحت لسينشى ... اللى اصبح كونان 
وبقت هيبارا بدل من شيرى 
*
*





وبتسعى معاه انها تبحث عن المنظمه وتحاول تطور 
مصل يحل المصيبه اللى عملتها فيهم 
*
*





بنت ذكيه جدا رغم كل شئ انما 
هى ضحيه المجتمع اللى نشأت فيه
وبتعشق سينشى بس من طرف تالت 
*
*





لان سينشى وران مخطوبين وبيحبوا بعض    
*
*





من بوليوود... 
شريديفى 
عندما يكون للأنوثه معنى
*
*





قالو عن شريديفى .. من لم يعرفها فهو لم يعرف الجمال 

وطبعاً مادهورى ديكشت ... 
*
*





لما تضرب الارض بخلخالها ..
 وتقدم اقوى العروض الراقصه
فهى راقصه بوليوود الاولى ... وملكة جمال الكون سابقاً 
منساش احد اقوى رقصاتها عام 2000
رقصت بمجوهرات وملابس وزنها 35 كيلو 
*
[YOUTUBE]DDQX5tlU8LI[/YOUTUBE]
*
بحبها اوى ... 

فى شخصيات تانى ... لو ركزت هكتب
بس كفايا الـ 5 دول

مش قولتلكوا هحاول مرغيش 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *احب استقبل اختنا الغاليا *
> *وايت أنجيل-white.angel*​
> *فرحانه جدا انك وقعتى فى الفخ الجميل ده --*
> *و فرحانه اكتر إنك هتكونى فار التجارب بتاعى---*
> ...


*جربى براحتك يا قلبى ... انا منزلالك  كتالوج ... اللى متعجبكيش اختارى غيرها ... ولو الخمسه مضايقينك ... تعالى المعرض عندى خدى اللى يريحك :smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

بصى بئا يا وايت-- من نظرتى لإختيارك الخمس شخصيات--
انا شايفا إن اكثر واحده رغيتى فيا-- وهى *هايبرا اى *

و بحس دايما لما واحد يتكلم عن شخصيه اكثر كلام ده معناه إنها داخله دماغها اوى و بتحبها اوى--
فلو عليا كنت هقول لك انتظرى الاسئله يا هايبرا-- بس القرار يرجع لعبعال و سكينه ههههههههههه
ننتظر رأيهم إيه--

شكلك بتخافى من الحسد هههههههههههههههه
داخله علينا بخمسه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أحنا مش قلنا شخصية واحدة بس ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش نبهت عليكم أن الديموقراطيية لييها أنياب ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أخترت لك شخصية " أجاثا كريستى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحدش يناقش فى اى شخصية تانية .... هو كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عافية ودراع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبعتى لى بقى كوووووول صور البت تييى ع الخاص [/FONT]*​


white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بصى بئا يا وايت-- من نظرتى لإختيارك الخمس شخصيات--
> انا شايفا إن اكثر واحده رغيتى فيا-- وهى *هايبرا اى *
> 
> و بحس دايما لما واحد يتكلم عن شخصيه اكثر كلام ده معناه إنها داخله دماغها اوى و بتحبها اوى--
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا سوسه وبتقوليلى بجرب فيكى :smile01*

*هو مش بحبها هى تحديداً .. بس كارتون المحقق كونان
 اكثر انمى بحبه من وانا طفله ..باقيلى فيه 400 حلقه واخلصه :ura1:..  
ولو هختار شخصيه كرتونيه ... هختارها منه ... :t23:*​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا مش قلنا شخصية واحدة بس ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش نبهت عليكم أن الديموقراطيية لييها أنياب ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أخترت لك شخصية " أجاثا كريستى "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحدش يناقش فى اى شخصية تانية .... هو كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عافية ودراع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبعتى لى بقى كوووووول صور البت تييى ع الخاص [/FONT]*​
> [/FONT][/FONT]


*وماله .. ولا اقدر ازعلك يا باشمهندث :new8: *
*لسه كنت بقرالها امبارح الجريمه النايمه ... ست عظيمه اجاثا تيي*

*تدفع كام واجبلك شري شخصياً :smile01*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2013)

مين باثم دة وايت ههههههههه
وثانيا اجاثا كريستى دونت ميكس مع البنت الهندية  دى ههههه


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مين باثم دة وايت ههههههههه
> وثانيا اجاثا كريستى دونت ميكس مع البنت الهندية  دى ههههه


*وبالنسبه للبنت اللى هربانه من الكارتون تييي*
*هو دة الاختلاف والتميز ... افلام هندى وكارتون وروايات بوليسيه*
*تعمل احلى دماغ متكلفه :smile01*
*مش تقولوا الحشيش ... دة كلام فاضى :smile01*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

*هالووووووووووووووووووووو أجاثا​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2013)

*الحلو وقع ولا الهوا رماه :smile01

متابعة طبعًا:59: *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الحلو وقع ولا الهوا رماه :smile01
> 
> متابعة طبعًا:59: *



*عقبالك يا جميل​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

*ياللا قولى لنا وجه الشبه بينك وبين " أجاثا كريستى "
ولية كان نفسك تكونى " هى " ؟!!
وبعديها تدخل " حوبو " تناقشك شويتين 
*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هالووووووووووووووووووووو أجاثا​*


*هالوووو ريا :ura1:.. مش الاخت ريا بردو :smile01*​ 


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> الحلو وقع ولا الهوا رماه :smile01
> 
> متابعة طبعًا:59: *


*دة انا محجوزه من قبل ما التوبيك يتعمل ... وكنت متحججه بالكولدج واهى راحت  ... 
منوره تابعينى انهارده واتابعك بكره :t23:*​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياللا قولى لنا وجه الشبه بينك وبين " أجاثا كريستى "
> ولية كان نفسك تكونى " هى " ؟!!
> وبعديها تدخل " حوبو " تناقشك شويتين
> *​


* سهله :new8:... 
هى بتكتب الروايات البوليسيه وانا بحب اقراها :smile01*
*كان نفسى من زمان اكتب روايات معقده ومكلكعه وفيها حبكه جامده .. 
بس معنديش الخيال اللى يخلينى اكتب 500 ولا 700 صفحه بترابط .. 
اقراهم اها اكتبهم لا ... فالقيت ان اجاثا مظبطانى ... هى بتكتب وانا بقرا :smile01*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2013)

*منورة يا وايت متابعة جدا *​


----------



## Marina coptic (11 يونيو 2013)

*واضح ان حضرتك شخصيه جميله يا وايت
و الله زمان و هنرجع نتابع التوبيك الروعه ده تانى مع بنوته جميله 
متاااااااااااااااابعه بمنتهى الشغف*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هالوووو ريا :ura1:.. مش الاخت ريا بردو :smile01*​


*
صدقينى يعنى :

عبود قال عليا : ريا

و

حوبو قالت : سكينة

و أنا شايفة إن الاتنين اخوات و قتالين قتلة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *وبالنسبه للبنت اللى هربانه من الكارتون تييي*
> *هو دة الاختلاف والتميز ... افلام هندى وكارتون وروايات بوليسيه*
> *تعمل احلى دماغ متكلفه :smile01*
> *مش تقولوا الحشيش ... دة كلام فاضى :smile01*​


حشيش اية بس اللى يعملك دمكاغ متكلفة كدة  ولا حتى الحشيش الافغانى ههههه
شكلة تأثير الكولدج والبنج والمشرحة ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*طبعا وحطوا تحت كلمة طبعا دي كذا خط اصلي معرفتش احط غير خط واحد بس*





*منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورة الموضوع وايت
انبستط جداا لــ3 اسباب
الاول لان الموضوع بترتيب ربنا رجع تاني  
والتاني لانك انتي الضيفه المنتظرة من بدايه التوبيك
والتالت لان ريا وسكينة يوه قصدي ايرو وحبو بقوا شركاء في الجريمة اللي بيقوم بيها استاذي عبود*





*شخصياتك اللي اخترتيهم كلهم احسن من بعض
مع ان كلام في سرك "معرفش منهم ولا واحده"*





*بس عجبني اووي المُز ده
*




*وفكرني بشاارلي كوزي الله يمسيه بالخير*





*واخرا وليس اخيرا
انا متابعه  الموضوع بشغف
وتأكدي اني معرفش يعني ايه شغف دي
بس بسمعهم بيقولها كدا*





*انا مش عارفه حسب العوايد والقوانين الجديده للتوبيك
المفروض اشارك دلوقتي ولا لاء**



*
*بس مقدرتش استني الحقيقه اما لقيت وايت الضيفه
قولت لازما وحتما ارحب بيها 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا مش عارفه حسب العوايد والقوانين الجديده للتوبيك
> المفروض اشارك دلوقتي ولا لاء**
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]خلينا نسميها أتفاق أحسن من قوانين دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل الأعضاء مشاركين بأسئلتهم أو تعليقاتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس القصة فقط مجرد تنظيم مش أكتر .... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العبد لله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هيقدم الضيفة بعد ما يتفق معاها فى الأول طبعاً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتدخل الضيفة وتقول على شخصيتها ( واحدة فقط ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتقول لنا لية كان نفسها تكون ( هى ) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبدأ حوبو فى " مناغشتها " كعادتها بخفة دمها ومرحها التلقائى :budo:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأدخل انا احط سؤال واحد أو أتنين حسب ما يُتاح لى من وقت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعديها هتدخل إيرينى ( بعد صلاة الفجر ) تقبل الله منا و منها :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى عضو أو عضوة عايز يسأل يتفضل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بشرط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... الضيفة هتعطى أولوية لأسئلة حوبو – إيرينى – عبود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعدها تنطلق زى ما هى عايزة مع باقى الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من فضل حضراتكم جميعاً ساعدونا فى التنظيم فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ....:thnk0001:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الديموقراطييية ليها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسم الله علييييييييكم ..... أنياااااااااااااااااااب [/FONT]*​ :smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

* اجاثا كريستى*

* الفتاه الجميله-- الى موضوع الكتابه جه معاها بالصدفه *
*لما كانت مريضه و طريحه الفراش و مامتها قالت لها تكتب قصص علشان تسلى وقتها-- و قالت إنها متعرفش بس مامتها شجعتها و اقنعتها و فعلا وجدت لذه فى الكتاب---*

* احب ارحب بيكى فى سجن طره *





* هههههههههههههههههههه*

* انت يا سكره مقبوض عليكى بتهمه كبيره--*
* يعنى مشرفانا يا عسل*

* هتعرفى تهمتك حاااااالن*
* مش حالن اوى-- بعد شويه كدا يعنى ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا وايت متابعة جدا *​


*ميرسى يا رورو يا قمره وعقبالك يا جميله :smile01*​ 


Marina coptic قال:


> *
> واضح ان حضرتك شخصيه جميله يا وايت
> و الله زمان و هنرجع نتابع التوبيك الروعه ده تانى مع بنوته جميله
> متاااااااااااااااابعه بمنتهى الشغف*


* انت بنوته زوق وحبوبه يا مارينا ... تشرفنى متابعتك :t23:*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> صدقينى يعنى :
> 
> عبود قال عليا : ريا
> ...


*وميعرفوش انك غلبانه ومسكينه ... واكتر واحده خدت اقفال اد كدة ... 
هههههههههههههه بالزمه لو شريره كان حد يقدر يجى جنبك :bud::bud:*​



grges monir قال:


> حشيش اية بس اللى يعملك دمكاغ متكلفة كدة  ولا حتى الحشيش الافغانى ههههه
> شكلة تأثير الكولدج والبنج والمشرحة ههههههههه


*بنج ومشرحه .. قفلتنى يا جرجس .. *
*لا احنا فى الكولدج عندنا مش بيعاملونا بشياكة طلبه طب ... 
انت بتاخد الامتحان تأثيره علينا بيكون نفس ذات تأثير البتاعة اللى 
كانوا بيضربوا بيهاالمريض زمان عشان يخدروه :act23: ... 
وبنفضل متنحين طول الـ 3 ساعات :thnk0001: ... ونطلع عاملين الدماغ :budo: ... 
ادينى غششتك السر :smile01:smile01*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طبعا وحطوا تحت كلمة طبعا دي كذا خط اصلي معرفتش احط غير خط واحد بس*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بلا عوايد بلا قوانين ... بما انى موجوده ... 
شاركى براحتك يا بيبى :new8: ... واللى يكلمك قوليله عليه ... *:smile01

*وبعدين كله كوم وسينشى كودو كوم تانى .... 
المشكله انى لحد دلوقتى بموت فيه :new8: ... 
وبتابع الكارتون عشان اعرف هيرجع امتى ويقبض على المنظمه ... 
ويفسخ مع ران ويزحلق هيبارا ... ويتجوزنى *:smile01:smile01​


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اجاثا كريستى*
> 
> * الفتاه الجميله-- الى موضوع الكتابه جه معاها بالصدفه *
> *لما كانت مريضه و طريحه الفراش و مامتها قالت لها تكتب قصص علشان تسلى وقتها-- و قالت إنها متعرفش بس مامتها شجعتها و اقنعتها و فعلا وجدت لذه فى الكتاب---*
> ...


*هى اجاثا كان شكلها وحش وهى صغيره كدة ليه :thnk0001: ... حبوا نقى صور ليها وهى مش واخده بالها انها بتتصور عشان مكرهش الست :smile01*

*طره طره ... المهم انى معاكى :mus25:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هى اجاثا كان شكلها وحش وهى صغيره كدة ليه :thnk0001: ... حبوا نقى صور ليها وهى مش واخده بالها انها بتتصور عشان مكرهش الست :smile01*​
> 
> 
> *طره طره ... المهم انى معاكى :mus25:*​


 
*هههههههههههه دى احلى صوره ليكى لقيتها خصوصا و انت صنيوره صغيره*
*قبل ما يجوور عليكى الزمن و تهكعى و تكرمشى ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*

*



*الحق عليا جبت صورتك و انت لسا قطه:t23:*

*خلاص ماشى عندى ليكى صوره حلوه اوى بردوا *
*

*
*الصوره دى فيكى شبه من كايت وينسلت فى فلم تايتانيك --*

*اى خدمه يا اجاثا ...*


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههه دى احلى صوره ليكى لقيتها خصوصا و انت صنيوره صغيره*
> *قبل ما يجوور عليكى الزمن و تهكعى و تكرمشى ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *
> 
> ...


* طيب ... يعنى خلاص امسح الروايات وانسحب من الموضوع :act23:*
*شكلها وحششش ... عندى فكره ... ممكن متحطيش صور خالص ... الست صورها حلوه بس انت اللى بتنشنى :smile01:smile01*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

قولى لى بئا يا اجاثا---

-جوزك الاولانى الى اخذتى منه اسمك(كريستى) الى اشتهرتى بيه بما إنه كان عسكرى هل هو الى اثر عليكى و خلاكى تكتبى قصص بوليسيه مليئه بالالغاز المثيره؟؟
ولا الراجل مأخذتيش منه غير الاسم بس و روحتى قالباه؟؟ههههههههههه

- إيه سبب إستخدامك إسم مستعار"*ماري ويستماكوت"* عند كتابتك لقصص رومانسيا-؟
هل الرومنسيا حرام من وجه نظرك-- و لا الرومانسيه و البوليسيه دونت ميكس--؟؟

*نروح نشوف بعض اقوالك كدا علشان الناس يتعرفوا عليكى اكثر----*


*1-إمكان أي امرأة أن تخدع رجلا إذا أرادت وإذا كان يحبها*​


*( هل تقصدى من هذه المقوله إن المرأه تستغل حب الرجل لها؟؟)*​ 


*2-أفضل زوج يمكن للمرأة أن تتزوجه هو عالم آثار، فكلما زاد عمرها زاد اهتمامه بها.*​ 

*( هل ده كان عن خبره من زواجك الثانى عالم الاثار الذى كان يصغرك بتقريبا 13 سنه..؟*​ 


*3-الكلاب حكيمة، فهي تزحف إلى ركن هادئ وتلعق جراحها ولا تنضم إلى العالم مجددا إلا عندما تستعيد كامل عافيتها.*​ 

*هل تتصرفين بهذا النوع من الحكمه فى امور حياتك و فى اى موقف يجرحك جرح عميق- تنعزلى حتى تستعيدى قوتك.. *​*
*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


*قولى نسبت إقتناعك بالمقولات بتاعتك التاليه—يعنى 50% او 80% او 100% كدا يعنى—عارفا إنها مقولاتك يعنى المفروض تكونى مقتنعه *​ 

*100x100*​ 

*بس اوقات الحياه و الظروف بتخلى الواحد يغير رأيه و افكاره و نظرته للامور—*​ 


*1-لا يستوعب المرء اللحظات ذات الأهمية الحقيقية في حياته إلا عندما يكون الأوان قد فات.*​ 


*2-النصيحة الجيدة غالبا ما يتم تجاهلها، لكن هذا ليس سببا في عدم إعطائها.*​ 


*3-لا أعتقد أن الحاجة أم الاختراع، فالاختراع في رأيي ينبع مباشرة من الفراغ وربما من الكسل أيضا، وغرضه أن يوفر المرء على نفسه الجهد.*​ 


*4-السعداء فاشلون لأنهم على علاقة جيدة مع أنفسهم لدرجة تجعلهم لا يبالون.*​ 


*هتخرجى كارها الست دى على إيدى بعووون الله هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 

*دى دردشه نونو -- قبل التحقيق الحقيقى*​ 
*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هتخرجى كارها الست دى على إيدى بعووون الله هههههههههههههههههههههههههه**
> دى دردشه نونو -- قبل التحقيق الحقيقى​*


:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب ... يعنى خلاص امسح الروايات وانسحب من الموضوع :act23:*​
> *شكلها وحششش ... عندى فكره ... ممكن متحطيش صور خالص ... الست صورها حلوه بس انت اللى بتنشنى :smile01:smile01*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*خلاص يا جميل  هسيب مئموريه الصور عليكى--- علشان الناس يعرفوكى اكثر و اكثر---*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

* اجاثا*

* انت متهمه بتخطيط و التحريض على جريمه سرقه كبيره جدا و جريمه قتل---*
*إيه اقوالك؟؟*

​*- اكتشفت سنيه  عشيقه جوزك العسكرى الاولانى كريستى إن البقره بتاعتها لما خرجت تتفسح فى الغيط مرجعتش؟؟*
* انت متهمه انك بدافع الغيره علشان تكيديها بعتى حد يسرق البقره؟؟و بقيتى تبعتيلها كل يوم نقطه من لبنها فى كيس...*
*إيه رضك؟؟*



*فى بحثنا عن البقره وجدنا جوز الحمامه ميت!!و الحمامه قاعده تنوح عليه--- *
* انت متهمه بقتل جوز الحمامه لاإراديا من كتر فرستك من جوزك و رغبتك فى قتله---*
* فما هى اقوالك؟؟*

*+++++++++++++*
* ننتظر دفاعك عن نفسك--*
*و معكى عبود بيه فى الجلسه التانيا*
​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ وأية
لسة إيرينى

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
 *​


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

*يعنى تطلع عين اهلى على ما اجاوبك وافضل اكتب اكتب اكتب .... وفى الاخر تتمسح ... يقطع الكيبورد وسنينها .... هكتبلك الاجابات مره تانيه ... معلش يا حبوا على تأخيرى ...*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

*تصدقى حصلت فيا فى الاسئله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* علشان كدا اتنرفزت و مش فاكرا بقيت الاسئله ايه الى عصرت مخى عليها--*
* اترحمتى هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تصدقى حصلت فيا فى الاسئله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * علشان كدا اتنرفزت و مش فاكرا بقيت الاسئله ايه الى عصرت مخى عليها--*
> * اترحمتى هههههههههههههههههه*


*واى نرفزه ... انا عايزه اعيط ... كله من سؤال السعداء الفاشلين .. هما فاشلين انا مالى ردى يفشل ويتمسح لييييه *
* *​


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

جوزك الاولانى الى اخذتى منه اسمك(كريستى) الى اشتهرتى بيه بما إنه كان عسكرى هل هو الى اثر عليكى و خلاكى تكتبى قصص بوليسيه مليئه بالالغاز المثيره؟؟
ولا الراجل مأخذتيش منه غير الاسم بس و روحتى قالباه؟؟ههههههههههه*انا مقلبتش ارتشى ... ولكن هو كان له مفاهيم مختلفه بخصوص الزواج ... وكان بيحب امرآه اخرى ... وبالتالى ... اضطريت اقلبه ... ومع ذلك انا اتأثرت جداً بحياتى معاه ... انى اكون كاتبه بوليسيه ... واتزوج عسكرى ... واتطوع للخدمه فى المستشفيات فى الحرب العالميه الاولى .. دة ساعدنى كتير فى انى اعرف انواع السموم والعقاقير ... والادويه ... وأثر فى روياتى واثراها ...*​ 
- إيه سبب إستخدامك إسم مستعار"*ماري ويستماكوت"* عند كتابتك لقصص رومانسيا-؟
هل الرومنسيا حرام من وجه نظرك-- و لا الرومانسيه و البوليسيه دونت ميكس--؟؟
*بطبعى ... انا فتاه خجوله رغم كل ما اظهره ... وبالتالى خشيت انه يتم رفض رواياتى الرومانسيه التى لم تكن بمستوى رواياتى البوليسيه ... وبالتالى لاجل اشباع رغبتى فى الكتابه ولتحاشى الرفض ... كتبت باسم مستعار ... ولكن عندما عرفوا انى ومارى وجهان لعمله واحده ... رفضوا انى استمر بكتابة رواياتى الرومانسيه ... ومع ذلك واجهت هذا الامر .. واستمريت .. *​
*نروح نشوف بعض اقوالك كدا علشان الناس يتعرفوا عليكى اكثر----*
*1-إمكان أي امرأة أن تخدع رجلا إذا أرادت وإذا كان يحبها*​ *( هل تقصدى من هذه المقوله إن المرأه تستغل حب الرجل لها؟؟)*​* الحب اعمى ... ومن يحب يثق ثقه عمياء بالطرف الاخر .. وبالتالى يسهل جداً خداعه وخيانته ... لهذا انا افضل دائماً ان يكون الحب ناتج من مزيج القلب والعقل معاً ... وصدقينى يا عزيزتى ... المرآه يمكنها ان تخدع من يحبها ومن لا يحبها ... 
انا بس **خفت اصدمكم فاكتفيت بالرجل اللى بيحبها :smile01
*

*2-أفضل زوج يمكن للمرأة أن تتزوجه هو عالم آثار، فكلما زاد عمرها زاد اهتمامه بها.*​ *( هل ده كان عن خبره من زواجك الثانى عالم الاثار الذى كان يصغرك بتقريبا 13 سنه..؟** )
**مع مالوان وجدت الاستقرار النفسى ... والسعاده .... ودة ساعدنى فى كتابه الكثير من رواياتى بالاضافه الى انه ... عالم اثار ... ومعاه زرت الكثير من الاماكن السياحيه ... والتى ساعدتنى ايضاً لتكون رواياتى اكثر واقعيه ... فانا شخصيه لا تحب السفر فى الاحلام الا قليلاً فى الليل *:t23:

*اما بخصو الـ 13 سنه دول ... على ايامى مكنش فى كتالوج ... الاول كان واطى وخاين والتانى زى اخويا الصغير ... بس دلوقتى الموضوع اختلف التالت هيكون مناثب ... وغالباً مهندث :smile01*​ 

*3-الكلاب حكيمة، فهي تزحف إلى ركن هادئ وتلعق جراحها ولا تنضم إلى العالم مجددا إلا عندما تستعيد كامل عافيتها.*​ *هل تتصرفين بهذا النوع من الحكمه فى امور حياتك و فى اى موقف يجرحك جرح عميق- تنعزلى حتى تستعيدى قوتك.. *​*
ان الكلاب تفوقنا حكمةً ووفاء ... نعم احياناً استطيع الهرب من الحياه كما فعلت عند انفصالى من زوجى ... والمى من ذكرى وفاة والدتى ... واختفيت من انجلترا 11 يوم .. لم تنم فيهم بحثاً عنى .. ولكن احياناً لا تدعنا الحياه لاهوائنا والامنا ... فأضطر الى ارتداء نظارتى الشمسيه ... ورسم ابتسامه واسعه على شفتى ... والنزول لمواكبه متطلبات الحياه ... 
*
*قولى نسبت إقتناعك بالمقولات بتاعتك التاليه—يعنى 50% او 80% او 100% كدا يعنى—عارفا إنها مقولاتك يعنى المفروض تكونى مقتنعه *​ *100x100*​ *بس اوقات الحياه و الظروف بتخلى الواحد يغير رأيه و افكاره و نظرته للامور—*​ *1-لا يستوعب المرء اللحظات ذات الأهمية الحقيقية في حياته إلا عندما يكون الأوان قد فات.*​*100%*


*2-النصيحة الجيدة غالبا ما يتم تجاهلها، لكن هذا ليس سببا في عدم إعطائها.*​*100%*​ 

*3-لا أعتقد أن الحاجة أم الاختراع، فالاختراع في رأيي ينبع مباشرة من الفراغ وربما من الكسل أيضا، وغرضه أن يوفر المرء على نفسه الجهد.*​*80%*
*فالحاجه حافز ودافع ... يقع فى المرتبه الاولى ... ولكن ايضاً الكسل والفراغ ينشئان احياناً عظائم ..*​ 
*4-السعداء فاشلون لأنهم على علاقة جيدة مع أنفسهم لدرجة تجعلهم لا يبالون.*​*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصى يا حبوا ... من يحصل على السعاده الحقيقيه ... تأكدى انه على علاقه جيده بنفسه ... ومن هو اعمق من نفسه  ... وبالتالى ما يحدث فى الخارج لا يؤثر على دواخلهم ... فهم يعلمون انه لو تحطم القارب سيستطيعوا المشى على المياه ... ولو هاجت الامواج هناك من سيبكمها  ... ولكنها ليست لا مبالاه اكثر من انها شعور بالامانه ... وليست فشل اكر منها استقرار .... 
انا كنت متقله الحشيش شويه وانا بقول الجمله تييي عشان كدة خانتنى كلماتى ... :66:*


*هتخرجى كارها الست دى على إيدى بعووون الله هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​* بالعكس ... الغموض ... يضفى جمالاً للمرآه على جمالها ... واجاثا كريستى امرآه حيرت الكثيرين ... **:t23:
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

*



اما بخصو الـ 13 سنه دول ... على ايامى مكنش فى كتالوج ... الاول كان واطى وخاين والتانى زى اخويا الصغير ... بس دلوقتى الموضوع اختلف التالت هيكون مناثب ... وغالباً مهندث :smile01




أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 :t11: :t11: :t11:



*


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اجاثا*
> * انت متهمه بتخطيط و التحريض على جريمه سرقه كبيره جدا و جريمه قتل---*
> *إيه اقوالك؟؟*​*- اكتشفت سنيه  عشيقه جوزك العسكرى الاولانى كريستى إن البقره بتاعتها لما خرجت تتفسح فى الغيط مرجعتش؟؟*
> * انت متهمه انك بدافع الغيره علشان تكيديها بعتى حد يسرق البقره؟؟و بقيتى تبعتيلها كل يوم نقطه من لبنها فى كيس...*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه فكرتينى بنفسى وانا بكتب رواية الجريمه النائمه .. لما كينيدى قطع شبكة التنس فى ملعب اخته هيلين ... لانه كان "مفروس" منها عشان هتنشغل عنه بحاجه تانيه ... *:act23:

*ولكن دى حيل اطفال ... بقرة ايه وحمامة ايه ... انا لو عايزه العب مع سنيه تيييي .... هعملها كمين تتسجن فيه بتاع 10 سنين حد ادنى :t23: ... ولكن شخصيتى مش بتحب الالاعيب غير فى الروايات ... 

دى اولاً واخيرا عشيقه وهو خاين ... افضل عقاب ليها ... انه يعيش معاها .. واخلع انا من العالم الواقعه تييي :ura1:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

*حلوة أجاباتك يا وايت ...خاصة بتاعة الكتالوج التخثثى 
فرصة أحط سؤالى قبل هجوم التتار
فـــ إلى هوناك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فجأة *​*[FONT=&quot]أختفت " أجاثا باثم " من مسكنها الكائن بدير الملاك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بشبرا فى حى مصر الجديدة 
*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعلى الفور أنتقل السيد اللواء " قول يا باسط "*​*[FONT=&quot] - مساعد أول الوزير- لقطاع شئون الصلاة ع النبى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والسيد العميد " سيبها على الله " - *​*[FONT=&quot]رئيس قلم تحريات - " ربنا يسهل " بالوزارة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والسيد المقدم " يعوض ربنا  "*​*[FONT=&quot] - رئيس قسم - " حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل "[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الى محل الواقعة للتحقيق*​​ :bud::bud::bud:*[FONT=&quot]كل ما وجدوه هو رواية لأجاثا بعنوان " عضة كلب " منزوع منها آخر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فصل [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]وُجهت الأتهامات بخطفها الى أربعة شخصيات [/FONT]*​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*[FONT=&quot]" سوسو شخلع " الرقاصة بطلة الراوية اللى أتقتلت وأتقطعت حتت حتت وأترمت للكلاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ " فكرى أبو النقوط " صاحب الكباريه اللى بترقص فيه سوسو والمتهم الأول بقتلها لخلافهم على النقوط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]" عدلات المنفوخ " اللبيسة بتاعة سوسو اللى كانت بتحقد عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنهم كانوا بيلعبوا الحَجلة مع بعض وهما صوغيرين فــ دى بقت رقاصة أد الدنيا والتانية بقت لبيستها 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]" فتحى شوكمان " عشيق " عدلات " واللى كان شغال سواق على " موكروباص " الفرقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ظهرت " أجاثا باثم " بعد عشر "تييام" من خطفها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعادت كتابة الفصل الأخير من رواية " عضة كلب "[/FONT]*​ :t23::t23::t23:*[FONT=&quot]ياترى مين اللى خطف أجاثا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" سوسو شخلع " – وألا " فكرى أبو النقوط " – وألا " عدلات المنفوخ " وألا " فتحى شوكمان "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع بيان الدوافع وأسباب الأنتقام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 سهرة سعيدة :smile01


[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حلوة أجاباتك يا وايت ...خاصة بتاعة الكتالوج التخثثى
> فرصة أحط سؤالى قبل هجوم التتار
> فـــ إلى هوناك
> *​


* :new8::new8::new8:
ميرثى *
*:new8::new8::new8:*​


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فجأة *​*[FONT=&quot]أختفت " أجاثا باثم " من مسكنها الكائن بدير الملاك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بشبرا فى حى مصر الجديدة
> *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وعلى الفور أنتقل السيد اللواء " قول يا باسط "*​*[FONT=&quot] - مساعد أول الوزير- لقطاع شئون الصلاة ع النبى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والسيد العميد " سيبها على الله " - *​*[FONT=&quot]رئيس قلم تحريات - " ربنا يسهل " بالوزارة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والسيد المقدم " يعوض ربنا  "*​*[FONT=&quot] - رئيس قسم - " حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل "[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الى محل الواقعة للتحقيق*​​ :bud::bud::bud:*[FONT=&quot]كل ما وجدوه هو رواية لأجاثا بعنوان " عضة كلب " منزوع منها آخر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فصل [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وُجهت الأتهامات بخطفها الى أربعة شخصيات [/FONT]*​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*[FONT=&quot]" سوسو شخلع " الرقاصة بطلة الراوية اللى أتقتلت وأتقطعت حتت حتت وأترمت للكلاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ " فكرى أبو النقوط " صاحب الكباريه اللى بترقص فيه سوسو والمتهم الأول بقتلها لخلافهم على النقوط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكمان مين ... منفوخ ايييه ... مفشوش ازاى :smile01*

*انت محتاج منى مخمخه ... ادينى فرصتى شويه واقولك ...*
*:66::66:*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكمان مين ... منفوخ ايييه ... مفشوش ازاى :smile01*
> 
> *انت محتاج منى مخمخه ... ادينى فرصتى شويه واقولك ...*
> *:66::66:*​


*خدى رااااااااااااحتك
القصد من السؤال انى أشوف خيالك واسع زى " أجاثا " 
وألا لأ
متستعجليش
*​


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خدى رااااااااااااحتك
> القصد من السؤال انى أشوف خيالك واسع زى " أجاثا "
> وألا لأ
> متستعجليش
> *​


*فى الحلول تييي بميل لكونان دويل اكتر ... ادينى فرصتى بقيييي دة انتوا هتشوفوا ابداعات :ura1:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

حد شاف حاجه؟؟؟؟؟
يا سنه سوخه تكون اكتشفت المجرم ..قوم إيه راح خطف اجاثا تانى عاشان متبلغش... أين أنت يا أجآثا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حد شاف حاجه؟؟؟؟؟
> يا  سنه سوخه تكون اكتشفت المجرم ..قوم إيه راح خطف اجتثا تانى عاشان متبلغش...* أين أنت يا أجآثا*



*راح راح راح راح ...*
*راح راح راح راح ...





*​*راااااح ...ررررااااح*
:smile02:smile02:smile02
​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

*عضة كلب*​ *الفصل العاشر

*​ *سيبها على الله :** فكرى ابو النقوط كل الشبهات بتدور حولك وخصوصاً بعدما سمعنا  عن مشاكلك مع الانسه سوسو بخصوص النقوط *

*فكرى :** لا يا سيادة العميد ... كف يمكن لى ان اقتلها ... وهى من تصنع لى الربح من هذا الكازينو ... *

*يدخل مراد ماهر **"متحرٍ خاص"** ويقاطعهم قائلاً :

*​ *معك حق يا استاذ فكرى ... كيف لك ان تقتل من تجنى من ورائها ثروات طائله ... *

*سيبها على الله :** مــ .... مـــاذا ... ماهذا يا مراد ... ان لم يكن هو ... فمن القاتل ؟؟؟ *

*اسمح لى يا سيدى ... ان اوضح بعض الاحداث التى حدثت فى اليوم الذى سبق اكتشافكم لجريمة القتل هذه ... بعدما انتهت الانسه سوسو من اداء رقصاتها المعتاده ... تناولت شرابها ... وفور هذا شعرت بأرهاق شديد ... وطلبت من الانسه عدلات والسيد فتحى ان يقلونها الى المنزل فى طريق ذهابهم ... حيث عثرتم انتم عليها صباح اليوم مقتوله ... او بالاحرى ممزقه ... لانها كانت ماتت من زمن ....*

*سيبها على الله :** ماتت ... كيف ... ؟؟*

*سأوضح لك ... ان خطة القاتل كانت محكمه ولكن للأسف ليست بالقدر الكافى الذى يمنع العداله عن كشفه ... لقد دس لها سم سيانيد البوتاسيوم بجرعه مخففه الى شرابها .. حتى يضمن عدم مقاومتها له عندما يقوم بفعتله الشنيعه .. فيما بعد ... وليضمن ان تبقى فى منزلها دون زوار ... نظراً لارهاقها ... فأقلها بالفعل عدلات وفتحى قبل الذهاب الى المنزل حيث يعيشون .. والقاتل احد هؤلاء الثلاث *

*يسود ذهول ورهبه فى نفوس الجميع ويحبسوا انفاسهم ليعرفوا على من ستسقط التهمه*​ 
*تهللت اسارير سيبها على الله وقال بثقه : **اذا القاتل هو عدلات

* *مخطئ ثانيةً سيدى ... *

*سيبها على الله :** ثانيةً !! ... حسنا عندى سؤال لماذا عمد المجرم على تمزيق جسدها بهذه الوحشيه ... ان كان بالفعل قد قتلها ... ؟؟*


*اعتقد انه خشى ان يظهر السيانيد فى تقرير الطب الشرعى ... فأراد ان يخفى ملابسات جريمته بتمزيقها حتى يستحيل تشريح الجثه .. وبالتالى نفقد عنصراً مهماً من عناصر التحقيق .. *

*فكرى ابو النقوط :** لقد اكتفينا من هرائك يا هذا ... قل من هو القاتل وخلصنا من هذه المسرحيه ...*

*حسناً .. ان القاتل هو ... القاتل هو انت يا سيد فتحى *

*فتحى شوكمان :**مــ .. مـ .. ما هذا الهراء يا سيدى .. كيف افعلها ... ؟؟ ولماذا ...؟؟  انا لدى دليل برائتى .. وهو وجودى مع عدلات طيلة الليل ...*

*وانا املك دلائل ادانتك .. ولكن اصبر فكل شئ بآوانه ... اود اولاً ان اسأل عدلات سؤال .. هلا اعتدت انت او السيد فتحى استخدام الاقراص المنومه ..*

*عدلات :** ولماذا نستخدمها .. هل من عاقل يقتل ليله فى النوم ونهاره فى العمل ... *

*اجابتك هى لا ... اذا ماذا كانت تفعل هذه الحبوب المنومه فى بيتك ... واحدها فى كآسك ؟؟ *

*يدخل ضابط جنائى : *
*نعم يا سيد مراد .. لقد وجدنا اثر المخدر فى كأس السيده عدلات بعد تحليله .. كما امرتنا *

*هل عندك تفسير لهذا يا سيدتى .. ؟؟ *

*عدلات :** لا ... ولكنى لا اذكر ما حدث ...*

*سأذكرك انا بما حدث ... بالأمس كعادتكم انتم الاربع اجتمعتم بعد انهائكم عملكم لتشربوا شيئاً ويذهب كل منكم الى بيته ... لم يكن عسيراً على السيد فتحى .. ان يدس لها السم وسط الانشغال من الجميع ... ثم شعرت بالتعب ونقلتموها الى منزلها ... وذهبتم الى منزلكم ... ومره اخرى ... دس لك المنوم فى كأسك ... واهمل اخفاء دلائل ادانته .. لانه لم يتخيل انى سأذهب لتفتيش منزلكم اليوم ... حتى يضمن الا تستيقظى فى الليل وتلاحظى غيابه ... وبعد ذلك ذهب الى منزل سوسو ... حيث كانت ماتت ... وقام بتمزيقها ... وفى طريق عودته تخلص من الملابس والقفازات والسكين ... كل هذا ستجدونه ملقى فى قمامه ... منزل امبابه عند سوق السمك ... *

*سيبها على الله :** لا يا مراد .. هذا ليس منطقى حتى ... كيف له ان يمزقها بعد مرور ساعات على وفاتها .. وبالتأكيد جثتها بدأت بالتصلب ... *

*يضحك مراد ضحكه كبيره ويقول : *
*من الواضح انك نسيت احدى اهم دروس الطب الشرعى ... عندما تبذل الضحيه مجهوداً كبير قبل موتها ... يعمل هذا على حفظ جسدها من 4 الى 7 ساعات ... مساحه ممتازه من الوقت ... ليمزقها ... وعندما تبدأ بالتصلب ... سيتزامن هذا مع توقيت تمزيقها  ... وليس عقب خروجها من الكازينو ...*

*سيبها على الله على مضض :** كيف نسيت هذا ....   *

*فتحى صارخاً :** انا صامت منذ دهر لانتظر دليلاً واحداً على ما قلته ... ولم اجد ... مالذى يثبت استخدامى السيانيد ... هل رأيتنى ؟؟ ... كيف دخلت شقة سوسو ... كل ما قلته محض ترهات لا اصل لها نسجها خيالك المريض .. *

*مراد ينادى .. **زعفرااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ... *
*"احدى ضباط شركه القسم الجنائى " *

*زعفران :** آمرك سيدى *

*احضر لى ساعة يد السيد فتحى الفضيه ... اذا سمحت ... *

*زعفران يكاد يخلع يد فتحى نفسها :**اخلع ساعتك يا هذا **... تفضل يا سيدى*

*سيذهب زعفران مع الساعه الى المخبر الجنائى ... ولكن اسمحوا لى لكسب وقتنا ان اعطيكم النتيجه الان ... هل يمكن لك يا سيد فتحى ان تفسر لى سبب لمعان هذا الجزء الايسر تحديداً من ساعتك ... فالساعه متسخه ولونها مطفئ ... ولكن لماذا هذا الجزء لامعاً بها ... *

*فتحى :** ما هذا ... ما علاقة ساعة يدى بالامر ... *

*السيانيد ..... **جاء صوت السيد العميد سيبها على الله كالظافر من الحرب ... **انه السيانيد ... انا محق يا مراد ... اليس كذلك ...*

*بالطبع يا سيادة العميد ... لقد اصبت هذه المره ... بشكل او بآخر تناثرت نقطه من سيانيد البوتاسيوم على ساعتك ... ومن خصائص السيانيد تلميع المعادن واعادة بريقها ... *
*-        **زعفران ... اذهب الى المخبر وقم بعملك –*

*سيبها على الله :** يبقى امر المفتاح .. كيف احضر مفتاح منزل الانسه سوسو يا مراد ...*

*ستجدونه فى جيبه .... فهو لن يتخلص منه .... ولم اجده فى المنزل .... *

*فتحى بصوت مكسور :** لا حاجة للتفتيش فهذا هو المفتاح ... لقد عذبتنى طيلة حياتها ومماتها .... لن انسى هذه المرآه ما حييت ... *

*سيبها على الله : ولكن لماذا قتلتها ... يا فتحى ... لماذا ... ؟؟*

*فتحى :** تواعدنا على الزواج منذ عشرة اعوام ... قبل ان تتعرف على فكرى مدير الكباريه ... كنا نعمل فى الملاهى الصغيره كانت ترقص على انغامى فقط ... ولكن فى يوم ... دمرتنى وسرقت نقودنا ... وذهبت الى فكرى لتعمل معه ... وعندما عرفت عدت لاعمل سائق ... اقنعتها بانى نسيت كل مافات ... وانى اود ان اكون قريباً منها فقط ... وتوددت الى عدلات لتكون دليل برائتى فى خطتى هذه ... ولكن .... دمرتنى فى حياتها وبعد مماتها ... *

*وجدت هذه الخطابات فى منزلك القديم ... لم ارد تسليمها للشرطه ... لعلك تود الاحتفاظ بهم ... *

*فتحى :** لايا سيدى لا اريد شيئاً ... لقد حققت انتقامى وكفى ... اتعلم يا سيدى ... انك اصبت فى كل شئ ... الا امر واحد ... لم ارد تمزيقها لاخفى سبب موتها الحقيقى ... ولكن اردت ان امزق جسدها بيدى ... كما مزقت قلبى منذ سنوات ... *

*ظابط شرطه:**  سيد فتحى انت مقبوض عليك بتمهة القتل مع سبق الاصرار والترصد . *

*مراد الى نفسه : الانتقام .. الانتقام لا يولد حلاً ولا دواء ... انما خلاً لكل من اسقمه فى النفس داء ... ليته تصالح مع نفسه ... لكان ربح الكثير ... *



*
*


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

*اجاثا: ايه رأيك فى الفصل العاشر من روايتى يا سيادة العميد ... :smil6:*

*العميد: ياست اجاثا انا مالى ومال الروايه ... مش حضرتك كنت مخطوفه جيتى ازاى ... ومين خاطفك ... بتسمعينى روايتك ليييييه ... :act31:*

*مخطوفه :nunu0000: ... مين دة ياواد اللى قالك انى كنت مخطوفه ... انا كنت فى عين الصيره بشترى بطيخ ... :smile02:smile02:smile02*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

تجنن تجنن تجنن تحححححفه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

*لأ إستنى هأقراها فى البيت على مزاج

أنا لسة فى الشغل

و هأقولك رأيى

دا إنتوا حكايتكوا حكاية*


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تجنن تجنن تجنن تحححححفه



*ييجى منى يعنى :ura1: ... ربنا يجبر بخاطرك يارب :smile01*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ييجى منى يعنى :ura1: ... ربنا يجبر بخاطرك يارب :smile01*​


  يجى منك!! دا انتى كونان اثر عليكى ثخثيا---  شايفاكى يا اجاثا لايقا على كونان اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس نديكى حقنه التقلص علىشان تنفعوا مع بعض ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ إستنى هأقراها فى البيت على مزاج
> 
> أنا لسة فى الشغل
> 
> ...


*بصى هو انا مفهمتش اوى عبود عايز منى ايه ... اكتب الفصل العاشر ... ولا اخطف اجاثا فى القصه ... فانا كتبت على اساس فهمى .. ان هو ادانى ملابسات القضيه وانا اظبطها فى الفصل العاشر من الروايه ...  *:t23::t23:

*وبخصوص موضوع اجاثا فطلعت بتشترى بطيخ ... ست غامضه بقى ... ومحدش يقدر يحاسبها *:smile01​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يجى منك!! دا انتى كونان اثر عليكى ثخثيا---  شايفاكى يا اجاثا لايقا على كونان اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس نديكى حقنه التقلص علىشان تنفعوا مع بعض ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*700 حلقه يا غاليه ... على مدار 15 سنه :smile02 ... ومعرفتش احل قضيه :vava:... طول الـ 700 حلقه ... متنحه ومذهوله وبس :t25:... لما تأكدت بأنى غبيه غبيه مفيش كلام ... :smile01*

*وليه حقنه ... ممكن استناه لما يكبر ... عموما هو الكارتون لسه مخلصش ... اكيد هيرجع ادينى بتفرج ومستنيه :smile02*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

*طيب يعنى يا اجاثا تقصدى إن الفصل العاشر الى كان منزوع من القصه بتاعتها الى وجدوها فى بيتها-- مكنتش منزوعه ؟؟ بما إن اجاثا مكنتش مخطوفه؟؟*

*يبقى اجاثا نزعت الفصل الاخير و نزلت تشترى بطيخ و تقعد فى الجونينا تكمل بقيت الفصل الاخير؟؟هل ده قصدك؟*


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طيب يعنى يا اجاثا تقصدى إن الفصل العاشر الى كان منزوع من القصه بتاعتها الى وجدوها فى بيتها-- مكنتش منزوعه ؟؟ بما إن اجاثا مكنتش مخطوفه؟؟*
> 
> *يبقى اجاثا نزعت الفصل الاخير و نزلت تشترى بطيخ و تقعد فى الجونينا تكمل بقيت الفصل الاخير؟؟هل ده قصدك؟*


*دى حقيقه :smile02

اشترت عربية البطيخ .. او غالباً اتجوزت بتاع البطيخ شخصياً :smile01 وقعدت تكتب الفصل العاشر فى 10 ايام وخلصت على عربية البطيخ ورجعت :66::66:*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2013)

اجاثا كريستى لو شافتك بتكتبى كدة
كانت فعلا نفذت فيكى الجريمة الكاملة ههههههه


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اجاثا كريستى لو شافتك بتكتبى كدة
> كانت فعلا نفذت فيكى الجريمة الكاملة ههههههه


*الحمدلله ربنا رحمها وماتت قبل ما باشمهندث عبود يخلينى اكتب :smile02*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *الحمدلله ربنا رحمها وماتت قبل ما باشمهندث عبود يخلينى اكتب :smile02*​


يعنى يرحمها هى واحنا  طيب هههههههه
بس غريبة بجد يكون دكتورة وعندها القدرة الغريبة دى على الكتابة والارتجال
من النادر اننا نلاقى  دكاترة كدة


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى يرحمها هى واحنا  طيب هههههههه
> بس غريبة بجد يكون دكتورة وعندها القدرة الغريبة دى على الكتابة والارتجال
> من النادر اننا نلاقى  دكاترة كدة


*هههههههههههههههههه انت اديلك كام مشاركه بتلمح على الدكتره ... 
مين قالك يابنى انى دكتوره :nunu0000: .. ولا اعرفهم :smile02... شقاوه هى اللى دكتوره .. 
انما انا خدامتك فى تجاره انجليزى  :smile01 ... *

*معلومات العقاقير والسموم والطب الشرعى والتحليل الجنائى 
دى قصاصات عرفاها من روايات اجاثا ومانغا Case closed :t23:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *دى حقيقه :smile02
> 
> اشترت عربية البطيخ .. او غالباً اتجوزت بتاع البطيخ شخصياً :smile01 وقعدت تكتب الفصل العاشر فى 10 ايام وخلصت على عربية البطيخ ورجعت :66::66:*​



*إيه : أو ديه؟؟

مش إنتى أجاثا و لا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Marina coptic (13 يونيو 2013)

*عظمه على عظمه يا ست اجاثا 
ايه الجمال ده *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *عظمه على عظمه يا ست اجاثا
> ايه الجمال ده *


*
عظمة على عظمة في إيه ؟؟

بلا نيلة 

أنا بس مستنية عبعال هيقول إيه ؟؟:smile02؟*


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه : أو ديه؟؟
> 
> مش إنتى أجاثا و لا إيه ؟؟؟*


* طبعاً .. واللى يقول غير كدة يبقى عدو الله ... وهنقيم عليه الحد :smile02*
*بس اكيد مش هقولك كنت بعمل ايه تحديداً فى عين الصيره :smile01... *​


Marina coptic قال:


> *عظمه على عظمه يا ست اجاثا
> ايه الجمال ده *


* ربنا يكرم اصلك يابنتى ويجبر بخاطرك قادر يا كريم*
*- معاكيش فكه :smile02 - *​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> عظمة على عظمة في إيه ؟؟
> 
> بلا نيلة
> ...


* بلا نيله:vava:... قلبى الصغير لا يحتمل :close_tem... *
*روحى ياشيخه .. وتعالى بسرعه :budo::budo:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *
> بلا نيله:vava:... قلبى الصغير لا يحتمل :close_tem... *
> *روحى ياشيخه .. وتعالى بسرعه :budo::budo:*​



*ما تستعجليش:smile02*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]إيشى خيال يا ناس ...دة أسمه أية اللى أنكتب دة ؟*​​


white.angel قال:


> *عضة كلب*​ *الفصل العاشر
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين تعالى هنا .... كررتى كلمة ( هُراء ) تييى كام مرة ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفتحى شوكمان سواق الموكروباص هيقول " هُراء " برضه يا أبلة ؟
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دة على طول تلاقى فى بقه " لازمة " زى " لا مؤاخذة ياباشا " _ " تمام كدة "  *[/FONT]​


> *فكرى ابو النقوط :** لقد اكتفينا من هرائك يا هذا ...*
> *فتحى شوكمان :**مــ .. مـ .. ما هذا الهراء يا سيدى*


*
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أوشو هادا .. ؟؟ يؤكل ؟*[/FONT]​


> *"احدى ضباط شركه القسم الجنائى " *​


 *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]يابنتى باقولك " أجاثا " أتخطفت ...أتخطففففففت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى خطفها  ( أبطال روايتها ) ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مين اللى قتل سوسو شخلع ...!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين خيالك هنا أمال ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية سيانيد البوتاسيوم  دة اللى فتحى قتل بيه ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة يابنتى مايعرفش ينطق الأسم "أثاثاً "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سؤالى كان مين اللى خطف " أجاثا " وعايز ينتقم منها ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القتيلة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علشان هى قطعتها حتت حتت ؟ 
والا فكرى صاحب الكبارية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اللى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] " أجاثا "[/FONT] حرمته من مصدر رزقه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والا عدلات علشان بقت صايعة من غير شغلة ولا مشغلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا فتحى علشان أخد أعدام ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوع ( الفصل المنزوع ) من الرواية دة كان ( خدعة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرتك فعلاً لبعييييييييد ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى نزع الفصل دة هو اللى خطفها علشان يجبرها تغير نهاية الرواية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها
:smile02:smile02:smile02

أسيبك بقى مع اللسان الأعظم 
:smile01 إيرينى :smile01
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إيشى خيال يا ناس ...دة أسمه أية اللى أنكتب دة ؟*​​


[/FONT]
*انا غلطانه قعدت ساعتين اعصر فى دماغى واطلع كل خبرتى الاجراميه 
عشان اكتب حاجة شديده كتب وفى الاخر كسرت مقاديفى :act23:*
​*[FONT=&quot]

*


> ​*[FONT="]وبعدين تعالى هنا .... كررتى كلمة ( [COLOR=#0000CC]هُراء [/COLOR]) تييى كام مرة [COLOR=red]؟؟
> [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وفتحى شوكمان سواق الموكروباص هيقول " هُراء " برضه يا أبلة ؟*​
> *[FONT=&quot]دة على طول تلاقى فى بقه " لازمة " زى " لا مؤاخذة ياباشا " _ " تمام كدة "  *​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


*ماهى تيي اشيك شتيمه ممكن اكتبها بالفثحى :vava: وبعدين فى ترهات كمان ولا مخدتش بالك غير من هراء *:act23:​​


> *[FONT="]وبعدين أوشو هادا .. ؟؟ يؤكل ؟*[/FONT]​


*غلطه مطبيعه بريئه ... :smile01:smile01:smile01*​*[FONT=&quot]
*​


> *[FONT=&quot]يابنتى باقولك " أجاثا " أتخطفت ...أتخطففففففت ...*


​


> *[FONT=&quot]واللى خطفها  ( أبطال روايتها ) ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مين اللى قتل سوسو شخلع ...!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين خيالك هنا أمال ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية سيانيد البوتاسيوم  دة اللى فتحى قتل بيه ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة يابنتى مايعرفش ينطق الأسم "أثاثاً "[/FONT]*​





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot] سؤالى كان مين اللى خطف " أجاثا " وعايز ينتقم منها ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]القتيلة *​*[FONT=&quot]علشان هى قطعتها حتت حتت ؟
> والا فكرى صاحب الكبارية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اللى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] " أجاثا "[/FONT] حرمته من مصدر رزقه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والا عدلات علشان بقت صايعة من غير شغلة ولا مشغلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا فتحى علشان أخد أعدام ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوع ( الفصل المنزوع ) من الرواية دة كان ( خدعة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرتك فعلاً لبعييييييييد ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى نزع الفصل دة هو اللى خطفها علشان يجبرها تغير نهاية الرواية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...


​[/FONT][/FONT]*طيب انا راضيه ذمتك :t23: .... هيخطفونى عشان كتبت روايه وشهرتهم وحطيت اساميهم :ura1:... ايه دةةةة *:act23:
*دة انا كتبتلك فصل كامل :smil6: ... وسيانيد وغرام وانتقام ... وحكمه .... 
كل دة ويبقى خيالى ضييييييق وانهم يخطفونى عشان الروايه دة الوسع ...* :budo:​ *وبعدين مانا قولت ان انت افتكرتنى مخطوفه انما الحقيقه انى سافرت اكل بطيخ :t25: .. 
اعترض على قضاء ربنا بقى :smile01*

*اهم حاجة ايه رأيك فى الفصل :smile02
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *عضة كلب*​ *الفصل العاشر
> 
> *​ *سيبها على الله :** فكرى ابو النقوط كل الشبهات بتدور حولك وخصوصاً بعدما سمعنا  عن مشاكلك مع الانسه سوسو بخصوص النقوط *
> 
> ...



*:94:منك لله يا اللى فى بالى:94: *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2013)

> *انا غلطانه قعدت ساعتين اعصر فى دماغى واطلع كل خبرتى الاجراميه *​​​ * عشان اكتب حاجة شديده كتب وفى الاخر كسرت مقاديفى*​​
> *اهم حاجة ايه رأيك فى الفصل :smile02*​



*[FONT=&quot]يابنتى مافيش تكسير مجاديف ولا حاجة ... *​

*[FONT=&quot]ماهو المواضيع اللى زى دى بتبقى كدة ... كلها مناغشات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الفصل اللى أتكتب ما عجبنيش كنت ( نفضت ) لك نهائى ولا ردتش*​​ 


> غلطه مطبيعه بريئه ... :smile01:smile01:smile01


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف طبعا انها غلطة مطبعية ... دة أستكمال مناغشة ليس إلا *​

*[FONT=&quot]ثم انى عاذرك لأنك لسة مخلصة أمتحانات " الكولدج " اللى كلها بالأنجليش [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]حتى بالأمارة كانت آخر مادة عندك كانت[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بروفنسيركورال أكوادور أوديتينج بادجت أكونتنج إن ذا ريين [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]مرسيه كتير على مشاركتك معايا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياترى أين اللسان الأعظم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين إيرينى ؟؟[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على رأى " عبد الفتاح القصرى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياست أزهاااااااااار .... يا زهرهررر[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه انت اديلك كام مشاركه بتلمح على الدكتره ...
> مين قالك يابنى انى دكتوره :nunu0000: .. ولا اعرفهم :smile02... شقاوه هى اللى دكتوره ..
> انما انا خدامتك فى تجاره انجليزى  :smile01 ... *
> 
> ...


هههههه ماهو كلها دكترة دلوقت
اها يعنى بتذاكرى من ورانا
اممممم اوك


----------



## white.angel (14 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:94:منك لله يا اللى فى بالى:94: *​


*
لو جت على اد منك لله يبقى بسيطه ... :cry2::cry2:
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يابنتى مافيش تكسير مجاديف ولا حاجة ... *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


*
لا انت بتكسر مقاديفى عشان مش رضيت اخد معاك درث*
:a63::a63:



> *[FONT=&quot]ماهو المواضيع اللى زى دى بتبقى كدة ... كلها مناغشات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الفصل اللى أتكتب ما عجبنيش كنت ( نفضت ) لك نهائى ولا ردتش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف طبعا انها غلطة مطبعية ... دة أستكمال مناغشة ليس إلا *​​


​​*
اكيد طبعاً يا فندم مانا عارفه ... وعشان كدة رديت عليك بمناكفتى العاتييه :spor2: ... هو انا عندى كام باشمهندث عبود يناغشونى واناكفهم 
:yahoo::yahoo:
*


> *[FONT=&quot]ثم انى عاذرك لأنك لسة مخلصة أمتحانات " الكولدج " اللى كلها بالأنجليش *
> *[FONT=&quot]حتى بالأمارة كانت آخر مادة عندك كانت*
> *[FONT=&quot]بروفنسيركورال أكوادور أوديتينج بادجت أكونتنج إن ذا ريين *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]





> [/FONT]


*
اوديتنج وبادجت واكونتنج ... 
جالك قلب تحط التلاته مع بعض فى سطرواحد
:a82::a82:
طيب خلى القوس مفتوح واكتب تاكس وكوست .... 
استكمالاً للمرمطه اللى بنشوفها :kap:*



> *[FONT=&quot]مرسيه كتير على مشاركتك معايا ...[/FONT]*





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]وياترى أين اللسان الأعظم ؟[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أين إيرينى ؟؟*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]على رأى " عبد الفتاح القصرى "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياست أزهاااااااااار .... يا زهرهررر[/FONT]*​




*انا اللى بشكر يا باشمهندث انك اديتنى فرصه حلوه زى تيييي :smil12: ... اطلع عليكم فيها مواهبى :yahoo:... وبجد كنت منتظره اخلص امتحانات عشان الموضوع دة بالأخص ... :spor2:

ايرو .. حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى خمسه حبيبتى ... 
هى فين بقى :999:*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2013)

*

هاى أجاثا كريستى






شوفى بأة يا ستى و بعد الحوار السابق مع الآنسة حبو و الاستاذ عبود

أحب أسأل سعادتك :

1-	لماذا أخفيتى ملابسات طلاقك من أرتشى كريستى ؟
هل من ضمن الأسباب العلاقة الحميمة بينكما ففضلتى عدم الكلام لئلا يقال عنك أنك إمرأة ليها مطالب أكثر من اللازم ؟؟

2-	مش ملاحظة إن زوجك الذى أحبك __ أصغر منك ب 13 سنة !!!!!!! و مع كدة كان فيه ترابط غريب يبدو إنك كنتى بتحبى الشباب الصغير وهل لذلك له علاقة بالعلاقة الحميمة ؟؟؟؟؟

على مبدأ ما أخودش العجوز 

[YOUTUBE]vxx5djNUxZs[/YOUTUBE]

3-	مش ملاحظة إنك تزوجتى زواجين و لم تنجبى !!!! هل كان سبب عدم الانجاب منك و لا منهم هما الاتنين ؟؟؟!!!!

4-	أشعر نوعا ما أنك إمرأة مسيطرة و لذلك لم تقبلى الحياة مع الرجل العسكرى و لكن قبلت من هو أصغر منك ب 13 سنة فهل أنتى إمرأة مسيطرة ؟؟؟؟

5-	أشعر نوعا ما أنك إمرأة لا تشعر بمشاعر الزوج الذى أحبها __ بدليل أنكِ مازلت تحملى إسم الزوج السابق فهل أنتى إمرأة ليس لديها  إحساس بالذوق ؟؟؟

6-	من اللى لاحظته فى روايات أجاثا كريستى إنها كانت بتشارك القارىء فى حل المعضلة __ أما أنتى فلم تشاركينا فى هذا نهائى فى إجاباتك على الفصل العاشر !!! أين ذهبت إمكانياتك ؟؟

7-	أجاثا تضع المعضلة و الحل فأين هو الذكاء فى ذلك ؟؟ 

8-	لماذا عندما خوفتى من فقدان والدتك أخفيتى نفسك بعيدا عن أعين الناس __ هل تخافى من شماتة الناس أم تريدى أن تكونى فى عيونهم قوية دائما أم ماذا ؟؟

9-	أشعر نوعا ما أنكِ إمرأة متكبرة و متعجرفة لا تريدين أن يروا الناس ما بعيونك بدليل لبسك لنظارة الشمس فى صورة البروفايل فهل أنتى بالفعل مثل أجاثا كريستى فى هذه النقطة ؟؟؟؟ هل ضعفك فى عينيك ؟؟؟ هل تخافى أن يرى العالم دموعك فى حزنك (ضعفك)؟؟؟؟

يتبع على حسب الاجابات:a63:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يونيو 2013)

*ها يا جودعان 
الخناقه كام كام ؟

 اقصد الموضوع لصالح مين ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ها يا جودعان
> الخناقه كام كام ؟
> 
> اقصد الموضوع لصالح مين ؟
> *​



*ما فيش خوناقة و لا حاجة 
إحنا بندردش*

:smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما فيش خوناقة و لا حاجة
> إحنا بندردش*
> 
> :smil12:


*دردشه بس !!!
يبقي الموضوع باظ :a63:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هاى أجاثا كريستى
> 
> شوفى بأة يا ستى و بعد الحوار السابق مع الآنسة حبو و الاستاذ عبود
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:
[YOUTUBE]sZJtWNhuVg0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> [YOUTUBE]sZJtWNhuVg0[/YOUTUBE]​



*على فكرة أنا كتبت الأسئلة ديه و أنا كان عندى سوووووووووووووداااااااااااااع

:big68::big68::big68:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على فكرة أنا كتبت الأسئلة ديه و أنا كان عندى سوووووووووووووداااااااااااااع
> 
> :big68::big68::big68:
> ​*


*سوووووووووودداع ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بركاتك ياحوبو 
دى عملت فى المنتدى قاموس خاص بيها 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سوووووووووودداع ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *بركاتك ياحوبو *
> *دى عملت فى المنتدى قاموس خاص بيها *
> *:t33::t33::t33::t33:*​


ايوا ايرينى استخدمت قاموس *حوبو للأرابو*:dance:

هى كدا كتبا صح ==ذى ما بتنطق تكتب-- قول كدا سوداع شوف كدا بتقولها اذاى-- هتلاقيها كدا صح :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا ايرينى استخدمت قاموس *حوبو للأرابو*:dance:
> 
> هى كدا *كدتبا* صح ==ذى ما يتتنطق تتكتب-- قول كدا سوداع شوف كدا بقولها اذاى-- هالقيها كدا صح :t33:


*انتى كدة بتكتبيها صح ...واى حاجة تكتبيها تبقى صح
واللى مش عاجبه يروح يكتب فى منتدى تانى 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انتى كدة بتكتبيها صح ...واى حاجة تكتبيها تبقى صح*
> *واللى مش عاجبه يروح يكتب فى منتدى تانى *
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​


 يووووووه لحقت تسطادها قبل ما أغيرها-- انت بايخ اوى-- انا صلحتها كنت---:beee:


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يووووووه لحقت تسطادها قبل ما أغيرها-- انت بايخ اوى-- انا صلحتها كنت---:beee:


ولا يهمك يا حبوا
خلى قلبك كبير كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا ايرينى استخدمت قاموس *حوبو للأرابو*:dance:
> 
> هى كدا *كتبا* صح ==ذى ما بتنطق تكتب-- قول كدا سوداع شوف كدا بتقولها اذاى-- هتلاقيها كدا صح :t33:





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يووووووه لحقت *تسطادها *قبل ما أغيرها-- انت بايخ اوى-- انا صلحتها كنت---:beee:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأنتى كدة صلحتيها ؟؟؟
يابنتى انا أساساً بادور على مشاركاتك علشان أستمتع بالأخطاء دى أصلاً
ومن غير مشاركاتك الموضوع  مالوش أى طعم 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وأنتى كدة صلحتيها ؟؟؟*
> *يابنتى انا أساساً بادور على مشاركاتك علشان أستمتع بالأخطاء دى أصلاً*
> *ومن غير مشاركاتك الموضوع مالوش أى طعم *
> *:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:*​


 طيب نشكر ربنا انك بتقع من اول كلمه غلط-- مشوفتش بقيت الجمله كانت مكتوبه إزاى:



> هى كدا *كدتبا* صح ==ذى ما *يتتنطق* تتكتب-- قول كدا سوداع شوف كدا *بقولها* اذاى-- *هالقيها *كدا صح


هههههههههههههههههههههه انا هعمل مسابقه الى هيطلع اخطاء اكثر ياخد جايزه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سوووووووووودداع ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> بركاتك ياحوبو
> دى عملت فى المنتدى قاموس خاص بيها
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​



*لأ أنا متعمدة 

عشان تضحكوا​*


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2013)

*بيقولوا ان اسئلك زى الثانويه العامه بره المقرر .. بس انت طيبه وحلوه اهو :spor24: 
*
*1-    **لماذا أخفيتى ملابسات طلاقك من أرتشى كريستى ؟**
**هل من ضمن الأسباب** العلاقة الحميمة** بينكما ففضلتى عدم الكلام لئلا يقال عنك أنك إمرأة ليها مطالب أكثر من اللازم ؟؟**
2-    **مش ملاحظة إن زوجك الذى أحبك __ أصغر منك ب 13 سنة** !!!!!!!**و مع كدة كان فيه ترابط غريب يبدو إنك كنتى بتحبى الشباب الصغير وهل لذلك له علاقة** بالعلاقة الحميمة**؟؟؟؟؟*

*كما اخفيت ملابسات انفصالى مضطره ايضاً ان اخفى التفاصيل التى سأضطر ان افصح عنها ان جاوبت هذان السؤالان . *
*
3-    **مش ملاحظة إنك تزوجتى زواجين و لم تنجبى**!!!! **هل كان سبب عدم الانجاب منك و لا منهم هما الاتنين ؟؟؟**!!!!*
*الانجاب لم يكن من اولوياتى ولا اولوياتى من تزوجتهم .. فانا ككاتبه ابحث بالاكثر عن مواد لرواياتى ولا اهتم لشأن الاطفال كثيراً .. حتى انى لم اسلط الضوء عليهم فى رواياتى ... اما ازواجى فلم يختلفوا معى ... احدهم كان رجل حرب وحياته على كفه ... والاخر كان رحاله ... ولا يعرف للأستقرار سبيل ... والاولاد يريدون الامان والاستقرار وبالتالى كان مبدأ الانجاب غير متوفر . **

4-    **أشعر نوعا ما أنك إمرأة مسيطرة**و لذلك لم تقبلى الحياة مع الرجل العسكرى و لكن قبلت من هو أصغر منك ب 13 سنة فهل أنتى إمرأة مسيطرة ؟؟؟؟*
*بطبيعة الحال انا امرآه قياديه تقود دفة روايتها لأعطائك فى النهايه مخرج حددته انا وفقط ... ولكنى لست مسيطره .. اما العسكرى فعشت معه بسلام حتى تمت خيانتى ... وحينئذ قررت الانفصال ... ان كانت هذه السيطره فليكن ..والرحاله كنت ارتحل معه فى كل مكان ... كيف لى ان اكون امرآه مسيطره معه ... ان كان مبيتنا حتى غير معلوم بالنسبة لى ... **

5-    **أشعر نوعا ما أنك إمرأة لا تشعر بمشاعر الزوج الذى أحبها** __ **بدليل أنكِ مازلت تحملى إسم الزوج السابق فهل أنتى إمرأة ليس لديها**إحساس بالذوق ؟؟؟*
*كريستى ... هو الاسم الذى اشتهرت به رواياتى ... وبالتالى لم اغيره حتى لا يسبب هذا لبس للقراء ... اما بخصوص زوجى الثانى ... فهو رجل متفهم لمثل هذه الامور ...**

** 6-    **من اللى لاحظته فى روايات أجاثا كريستى إنها كانت بتشارك القارىء فى حل المعضلة**__ **أما أنتى فلم تشاركينا فى هذا نهائى فى إجاباتك على الفصل العاشر !!! أين ذهبت إمكانياتك ؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه للأسف لا تعرفينى جيداً :t33:
*​*انا اسمح لك بان تشاركينى الحل فى الـ 9 فصول الاولى .. وانما العاشر فهو ملكى ... لم يستطع احد من قرائى ان يحل احد الالغاز التى وضعتها فى رواياتى لانى دائماً اظهر بحقيقه ونتيجه ابعد مما يكون عن خيال القارئ ... وهذه هى عادتى المحببه :yahoo:*
* 
7-    **أجاثا تضع المعضلة و الحل فأين هو الذكاء فى ذلك ؟؟*
*من السهل ابتكار معضله .. وابتكار مائة حل ايضاً الذكاء لا يكون هنا يا عزيزتى ... وانما الذكاء يكون فى كيفيه وضع الحل ومنطقيته وتوافقه مع الاحداث والدلائل ... **

8-    **لماذا عندما خوفتى من فقدان والدتك أخفيتى نفسك بعيدا عن أعين الناس** __ **هل تخافى من شماتة الناس أم تريدى أن تكونى فى عيونهم قوية دائما أم ماذا ؟؟**سبب اختفائى لم يكن خوفى من فقدان والدتى انما المى من ذكرى وفاتها وحادث انفصالى عن زوجى الاول .. لم اخش شماته الناس فالحاقدون لا مكان لهم فى ميزانى ... وانما ارفض ان اظهر بمظهر الضعيفه .. *
*
9-    **أشعر نوعا ما أنكِ إمرأة متكبرة و متعجرفة لا تريدين أن يروا الناس ما بعيونك**بدليل لبسك لنظارة الشمس فى صورة البروفايل فهل أنتى بالفعل مثل أجاثا**كريستى فى هذه النقطة ؟؟؟؟ هل ضعفك فى عينيك ؟؟؟ هل تخافى أن يرى العالم**دموعك فى حزنك (ضعفك)؟؟؟؟**ما اسوأ حظ من وضعت اسرارهم فى عيونهم ... 
وكعادتى دائماً حظى سيئ .. فالحقيقه دائماً فى عيني ... وليس الضعف ... ولا احبذ ابداً ان اكشف الحقائق للأخرين ... 
فانا اسمح لهم فقط بمعرفة ما اريد ان يعرفوا والباقى احتفظ به خلف نظارتى ولا تنسى ان :*
*A secret makes a woman woman*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

*جدعة يا بت يا وايت إجاباتك كلها حلوة و جميلة 

و لكنى أتعجب أنكِ لم تعرفى بموضوع إنجابك بنت من زوجك الأول

فهل هذه المعلومة صحيحة ؟؟؟؟

لأن المعلومة وصلت لى من مصدر موثوق فى إحدى الرسائل الخاصة

فكيف تاهت عنكِ ؟؟؟:dance:

*


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> جدعة يا بت يا وايت إجاباتك كلها حلوة و جميلة
> و لكنى أتعجب أنكِ لم تعرفى بموضوع إنجابك بنت من زوجك الأول
> فهل هذه المعلومة صحيحة ؟؟؟؟
> ...


*روزلند *
*لا مانا اتبريت منها خلاص .. *:yahoo:
*
- تصدقى نسيت موضوع بنتها دة - *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

*شاطرة أوى أوى يا وايت 

إجاباتك فيها بديهة و نباهة

خلاص أنا خلصت مأموريتى 

شوفوا بأة الزعيم عبود هيقول إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شاطرة أوى أوى يا وايت
> 
> إجاباتك فيها بديهة و نباهة
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخلكى يا ايرو ... حقيقى انا اتبسطت اوى معاكم ... *
*وادتونى فرصه اغير واجرب حاجة جديده مع شخصيه رائعه ... *
*:new4: *​


----------



## Marina coptic (15 يونيو 2013)

منتهى الظلللللللللللم و الديكتاتوريه
الاستاذ عبود بيمنع الرغى فى التوبيك و هو نازل رغى
ده ميرضيش ربنا باه و اطالب بخلع الاستاذ عبود  :smil8::act19:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> منتهى الظلللللللللللم و الديكتاتوريه
> الاستاذ عبود بيمنع الرغى فى التوبيك و هو نازل رغى
> ده ميرضيش ربنا باه و اطالب بخلع الاستاذ عبود  :smil8::act19:


*مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟
مش قريتى انتى أول باول ...انا قلت الكل يشارك بالأسئلة
الأولوية فقط لأسئلة المضيفين التلاتة 
أنطلقوا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

*بنذكر حضراتكم بالمشاركة دى *​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خلينا نسميها أتفاق أحسن من قوانين دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل الأعضاء مشاركين بأسئلتهم أو تعليقاتهم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بس القصة فقط مجرد تنظيم مش أكتر ....
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> ...


*يعنى التوبيك مفتوح لكل الأعضاء
( هالوموا ) كما قالت حوبو 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

يافرج الله ياااااارب اخيرا هرغي
وهقول الكلام المحشور في احبالي الصوتية
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





احب اقول لــ وابت بجد كانت رائعه من حيثُ الشخصيات
والاجابات بامانه كنت بقرا كل حرف كتبيته بس من بعيد لبعيد  وانا طافية النور علشان "الغارة" شكلك فاهم يانصه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




استمتعت جداا بيكي كنتي ضيفه خفيفه ,ذكية , قوية , شقيه , تلقائية , واستمتعت جداا بيكي صدقيني

وفي انتظار الجثة القادمة 
ابقوا تخبطوا عالضيفه كدا من برا تشوفها حمرا ولا قرعه 
يووه سوري دي البطيخه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يعني قصدي عايزاكم تستتقلوا كدا وانا بثق في اختياراتكم (•_•)


----------



## خادم البتول (15 يونيو 2013)

* Royal Academy*
Kingdom of Sweden

   حضرة صاحبة المعالي الكونتيسة/ ح. أعدائكم
​ 
   عناية السادة/ منتديات الكنيسة العربية
   صاحبة السمو الأميرة د. نبيـــل

   عناية السادة/ كان نفسي أكون هي
   صاحبة السـعادة الليدي أ. إيريني
  صاحب السيادة البارون ع. عبود​ستوكهولم ـ 15 يونيو حزيران 2013​ ___________
 

 تحية طيبة وبعد
 

بناء على الدعوات الخاصة والترشيحات السرية
والتي تقدمت بها من القاهرة مؤسسة "حبوا أعداءكم" العريقة
نحيط سيادتكم علما أن الأكاديمية الملكية بالسويد
بالاشتراك مع مؤسسة نوبل العالمية
قد استقرت على منح الكاتبتين المصريتين
*أجاثا الصغيرة ـ وايت أنجل*
بالاشتراك مع
*شـقـشق ـ شـقاوة قـلم

* ميدالية وشهادة
*جائــزة نوبــل في الآداب
*عن العــام 2013


​



​

وذلك تقديرا من الأكاديمية للجهد الكبير الذي بذلته الأولى
في كتابة "*الفصل العاشر*" الذي فاجأ الجميع حول العالم
كما أثار حوله ـ مثل كل الأعمال الأدبية العظيمة ـ كثيرا من الجدل
بين موجات من الاستقبال الباهر ومن النقد السلبي معا

كذلك عن "*الوصية المنسية*" التي قدمتها الثانية
والتي أعيد اكتشافها مؤخرا وتسابقت الملايين عليها
فتمت ترجمتها إلى 30 لغة مختلفة خلال أسبوع واحد من النشر






شهادة دبلوما نوبل


كذلك تقديرا لعموم رحلتيهما في العالم الافتراضي
سواء كسفيرة ببلادكم عن الفنون الهندية العريقة
ـ كما هو حال الأولى ـ
أو كطبيبة كرّست حياتها لخدمة الإنسانية ورفع آلامها
ـ كما هو حال الثانية ـ
 
كذلك عن دوريهما في منتدياتكم ـ منتديات الكنيسة العربية
حيث ساهمتا على مدى سنوات بالكثير من الرسائل الهامة والقيمة
فضلا عن دور كل منهما كإعلامية قديرة في أشهر برامج التوك شو
"آدم في مأزق ـ بنتين وولد"






قاعة الاحتفالات حيث يتم تسليم جائزة نوبل سنويا
 

جدير بالذكر أن هذا الخطاب استثنائي وخاص
حيث لا يتم الإعلان رسميا عن الفائزين قبل شهر أكتوبر
ولكن تقرر أن نزف إليكم هذا الخبر دون تأخير
حسب توصية حضرة صاحبة الجلالة الملكة سيلفيا ملكة السويد
نظرا لما تحظى به مؤسسة حبوا أعداءكم من تقدير خاص لدى جلالتها
علما بأن جائزة نوبل ـ أيضا حسب العرف والتقليد ـ
يقوم صاحب الجلالة عاهل السويد شخصيا بتسليمها
وذلك بقاعة الاحتفالات بمدينة ستوكهولم العاصمة
سنويا في العاشر من شهر ديسمبر
 





جانب من البلاط الملكي في احتفالات نوبل
من اليسار: جلالة الملكة سيلفيا ـ سمو الأميرة مادلين ـ صاحب الجلالة الملك كارل السادس عشر جوستاف عاهل السويد ـ سمو الأمير كارل فيليب ـ وأخيرا ولية عهد السويد صاحبة السمو الأميرة فيكتوريا

 
ختاما نهنئ الكاتبة الصاعدة زعيمة الأدب البوليسي الحديث
*أجاثا الصغيرة ـ وايت أنجل*
وكذلك الكاتبة الواعدة أميرة القصة القصيرة
*شـقـشـق ـ شــقاوة قــلم*
بهذا الفوز الكبير والتشريف المستحق
وفي انتظار المزيد دائما من رحلاتهما ومغامراتهما
في عالم الإبداع الذي لا حدود له!
 


أطيب التحيــــــــــات
 
التوقيع/الخاتم





 




د. فريدرك دان كوايل
الأكاديمية الملكية - قسم الإعلام والاتصال
 
 عنــه بالقاهــرة:
مكتب المندوب السامي لأخوية فرسان سانت ماري ـ حركيا خادم البتول
تحرر بتاريخه: أصل + 1 صورة لمؤسسة "حبوا أعداءكم" ـ مصر
 

* * *
 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> شوفوا بأة الزعيم عبود هيقول إيه ؟؟؟*



*[FONT=&quot]والزعيم عوبد مبسوط بيكم أوى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرا ياوايت على الرحلة الجميلة دى مع " أجاثا باثم "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لحوبو طبعا على تاتشاتها المميزة دايما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشكر خاص للسان الأعظم " إيرينى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هغيب عنكم حوالى أسبوع فى مأمورية شغل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هرفع أسم وايت من التوبيك بعد أذنها طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنفتحه للـ " لوك لوك " مع بعضيكم ... عيشوا حياتكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرصة لا تعوض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونشوفكم على خير بإذن ربنا  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يافرج الله ياااااارب اخيرا هرغي
> وهقول الكلام المحشور في احبالي الصوتية
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

*اللى عايز يكمل مع ( وايت ) أسئلة حول شخصيتها يكمل 
التوبيك لسة مفتوح معاها 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2013)

*إنتوا ما بترغوش ليه ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتوا ما بترغوش ليه ؟؟؟؟​*


وهو قطع النور مخلي حد يرغي  ياايرو ولا يفتح بقه اصلا:new2:


يااختي دخلت "استعوء" الاستاذ عبود واقوله مفتقدينك جداا بامانه
لقيته قافل بروفايله وكاتب .. مغلق لدواعي السفر..
طيب اطشمن عليه ازاي دلوقتي وانا ماما محرجه عليا اكلم شُباب خاص:smil12::smil12:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وهو قطع النور مخلي حد يرغي  ياايرو ولا يفتح بقه اصلا:new2:
> 
> 
> يااختي دخلت "استعوء" الاستاذ عبود واقوله مفتقدينك جداا بامانه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إنتى بجد عثل :blush2:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2013)

محدش بيرغى خائف يقع فى يد أجآثا و تحوله مجرم بطل من أبطال قصصها .... بس يا أجآثا القصه إلى كتبتيها كانت حلوه أوى فاجئتينئ...و من الحب ما قتل.. و من الحب ما حول الشخص لمجرم و قتال قتله محترف... يعنى بردوأ الست ياحينى هى السبب... هههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> محدش بيرغى خائف يقع فى يد أجآثا و تحوله مجرم بطل من أبطال قصصها .... بس يا أجآثا القصه إلى كتبتيها كانت حلوه أوى فاجئتينئ...و من الحب ما قتل.. و من الحب ما حول الشخص لمجرم و قتال قتله محترف... يعنى بردوأ الست ياحينى هى السبب... هههههههههههههه


*
يا حبو ما تنسيش البنية نسيت ضناها

:fun_oops:


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2013)

*ناس ليها السفر .. و ناس ليها اجازة .. و ناس ليها مصيف .. و ناس ليها افراح .. و ناس ليها استعواء .. و ناس ليها مذاكرة و قرف فى الحر دة 


صحيح اخويا هايص و انا لايص .. حسوا بيا يحس بيكم ربنا يا مؤمنين:scenic:*

*ملحوظة : بتول يا حبيبتى كلمى اونكل عبود براحتك .. دة فى مقام جدو :smil12: ... الحق استخبى انا سنتين كدة لحد ما عبود ينسالى الكلمة دى قبل ما اتعلق على باب المحروسة :fun_lol:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إنتى بجد عثل :blush2:​*


ربنا يعثل كل ايامك يارب ويخليكي ليا:love34:


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ناس ليها السفر .. و ناس ليها اجازة .. و ناس ليها مصيف .. و ناس ليها افراح .. و ناس ليها استعواء .. و ناس ليها مذاكرة و قرف فى الحر دة
> 
> هـــــــو ايـــــــــه نظـــــــام القــــر اللـــي عيــــني عيـــــنك ده يااوختشـــي:fun_oops:
> 
> ...


واو جدو مرة واحده طب قولي ابو تشريكة*:fun_lol:

بامانه مفتقدينه جداا عامل حس وجو للمنتدي والتشوبيك:smil13:
ربنا يرجعه بالف سلامة يارب:flowers:
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يونيو 2013)

موضووووووووووع عسوووووووووووووووول خالص بجد 
انا بقالي كتير مش دخلت ووحشتني المواضيع السكرة دي
يلا بقى عايزين استاذ عبود يرجع علشان نكمله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

*جارى تحضير شخصية جديدة ...مِستنظرها بس تظهر ع الساحة
ورفعت التوبيك دة علشان الناس تتذكر ..حيث تنفع الذكرى المؤمنين 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2013)

تتذكر = يعنى تصبح ذكر ؟؟
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ده اول حاجه فهمتها اول ما قريت-- بس بعد كدا قولت معقوله يعنى  -- و بعدين جمعت 
 ان تتذكر جايه من التذكر -- يعنى الافتكار-- يعنى نفتكر يعنى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تتذكر = يعنى تصبح ذكر ؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده اول حاجه فهمتها اول ما قريت-- بس بعد كدا قولت معقوله يعنى  -- و بعدين جمعت
> *ان تتذكر جايه من التذكر -- يعنى الافتكار-- يعنى نفتكر يعنى ه*ههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههه
أيوة يعنى يفتكروا ويستعدوا
لو لحقنا قبل العيد والآجازات علشان انتى مش هتكونى هون
هتكونى هوناك - لحقنا 
مالحقناش بقى يبقى بعدين 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*ياااااااااه اخيرا التوبيك اتفتح *

*كفااااااااااارة *

*متابعة جدا وفى انتظار الضيفة الكديدة *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

انا مستنية معاكي يا رورو 
بس بسرعة بليز بلاش جو الساسبنس ده 

عايزين الموضوع يشتغل بقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أغسطس 2013)

طب الصيفه خلصت امتحانات ولا لسه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب الصيفه خلصت امتحانات ولا لسه


  ولا ما اعرف--- هى بتمتحن اصلا!! هو فى حد غير طب بيمتحن؟؟
 هو انت تعرفها---
قبل ما انا و ايرو نعرفها!!
 الحقىىىىى يا ايييروووووووووووووو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2013)

و بعدين يا عياد ابقى حط النقط على الحروف صح ---- هو انا ناقصه الكلمه بتبقى صح و اقراها غلط-- كمان منغير نقط مش عارفا اقول لك كنت عامله ازاى و انا بحاول افهم "طب الصيفه" دى عباره عن ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن تروح فيها من الشلل هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب الصيفه خلصت امتحانات ولا لسه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ لسة من نسا لعظام لتخدير ...يا قلبى لا تحزن
لأ مش هى 
:smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أغسطس 2013)

اشك   .


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*انا عارفة هى مين 
وادفع ربع جنيه لو طلعت غلط اللى فى بالى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2013)

طيب هاتى الربع مقدمنا 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مش الى فى بالك ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب هاتى الربع مقدمنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش الى فى بالك ههههههههههههه


لا يا حبوا انا احساسى لاينكن ينزل الارض ابتااااااا 
هنشوف وليكى عليا اديكى نص جنيه مش ربع 
بس لو طلعت اللى فى بالى هاخد منك جنيه اتفقنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا حبوا انا احساسى لاينكن ينزل الارض ابتااااااا
> هنشوف وليكى عليا اديكى نص جنيه مش ربع
> بس لو طلعت اللى فى بالى هاخد منك جنيه اتفقنا


*
طب إبعتى لى على الخاص مين اللى فى بالك
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب إبعتى لى على الخاص مين اللى فى بالك
> ​*


*تدفعى كااااااااام يا ايرو وانا اقولك 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تدفعى كااااااااام يا ايرو وانا اقولك
> *​



*جنيه بحاله​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا حبوا انا احساسى لاينكن ينزل الارض ابتااااااا
> هنشوف وليكى عليا اديكى نص جنيه مش ربع
> بس لو طلعت اللى فى بالى هاخد منك جنيه اتفقنا


 جنييييه بحاااااااالو-- يخبر ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ماشى ماشى موافقه هههههههههههههه
 قولى لى يا ايرو طلعت  احساسها صح و لا مش صح-- 
 و ابقى اديها الجنيه و اديهولك بعدين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جنيه بحاله​*


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخبر يا ايرو هى هتدفعك علشان تقول لك
 ههههههههههههههههه شاطره يا رورو ههههههههههه طيب خدى الجنيه من ايرو و اقصمى معايا و انا اقول لك كانت صريحه معاكى و لا مش كانت ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جنيه بحاله​*



*افكرررررررررر ههههههههههه *​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخبر يا ايرو هى هتدفعك علشان تقول لك
> ههههههههههههههههه شاطره يا رورو ههههههههههه طيب خدى الجنيه من ايرو و اقصمى معايا و انا اقول لك كانت صريحه معاكى و لا مش كانت ههههههههههههههههههههه



ايه يا حبوا انتى داخلة على طمع 
بس انا لسة مقولتلهاش ع فكرة 
هقولها وهاخد جنيه منك وجنيه منها هههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *افكرررررررررر ههههههههههه *​
> 
> 
> ايه يا حبوا انتى داخلة على طمع
> ...



*شكلك بتشتغلينى أنا و حبو​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخبر يا ايرو هى هتدفعك علشان تقول لك
> ههههههههههههههههه شاطره يا رورو ههههههههههه طيب خدى الجنيه من ايرو و اقصمى معايا و انا اقول لك كانت صريحه معاكى و لا مش كانت ههههههههههههههههههههه



*بتشتغلنا يا حبو

لو كانت عارفة كانت قالت 

بلا نيلة دا إحنا مش عارفين​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتشتغلنا يا حبو
> 
> لو كانت عارفة كانت قالت
> 
> بلا نيلة دا إحنا مش عارفين​*



والنحمة ما بشتغلكم 
قوليلى بس تخمينى طلع صح ولا لا 
وبلاش تستهبلينا يا ايرو ههههههههه
بقى انتى مش عارفة تيجى ازاى دى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والنحمة ما بشتغلكم
> قوليلى بس تخمينى طلع صح ولا لا
> وبلاش تستهبلينا يا ايرو ههههههههه
> بقى انتى مش عارفة تيجى ازاى دى



ما هو أنا لسة ما عرفتش 

:close_tem:close_tem​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ما هو أنا لسة ما عرفتش
> 
> :close_tem:close_tem​


ههههههههههههههه يا خبيتكم 
طب اما تعرفى ابقى قوليلى :ura1:​


----------



## Marina coptic (11 أغسطس 2013)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
يا حلولووووووووووووووووووووووووو
التوبيك اتفتح تانى
و الله زمان و بعوده 
ايوه كده كان واحشنا التوبيك ده *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فى البداية كان لقائنا مع " حبوا أعدائكم " كان لقاء مسخرررررة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكافة المقاييس ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يهلك ضحك يبتدى يقرا من هنا [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أنتقلنا الى " واثقة فيك يارب " ...واللى طلعت حباب عنينا وكانت السبب المباشر فى أنسحاب خادم البتول من التوبيك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عنده نَفَسْ يبتدى يتابعها من هنا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
​*[FONT=&quot]معاكم ربنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم انتقلنا الى " وايت آنجيل " ...وكانت ضيفة خفيفة ولذيذة أستعملت معاها الديموقراطية كالعادة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى فاته يقرا من هنا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

*فى أنتظار الضيفة الجديدة اللى بتحضر ملابس الشخصية وجاية
نعلن عنها بالليل - حيث أنها كائن ليلى هى الأخرى 

:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى أنتظار الضيفة الجديدة اللى بتحضر ملابس الشخصية وجاية
> نعلن عنها بالليل - حيث أنها كائن ليلى هى الأخرى
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​


اولا مبسوطه اووووي ان الموضوع رجع من تاني بعد فترة غياب

وفي انتظار الضيفه الجايه ..  ومدام كائن ليلي يبقي اكيد اعرفها عز المعرفة:smile01



> *[FONT="]ثم أنتقلنا الى " [COLOR=#006600]واثقة فيك يارب [/COLOR]" ...واللى طلعت حباب عنينا وكانت السبب المباشر فى أنسحاب خادم البتول من التوبيك[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]اللى عنده نَفَسْ يبتدى يتابعها من هنا *​





> ​


حضرتك بتتهمني تُهمة بشعه
انا السبب في انسحاب خادم البتول انا:act31:
انا طلعت حبايب عينيكم انا:act31:
ده انا حتي كنت بلسم ومحدش حس بوجودي في التوبيك خالص:smile01[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ضيفتنا زى ما أنتم شايفين كدة 
" رورو إيهاب " 
اللى شعارها " أسندنى فى ضعفى "
لكن كانت حطة لنا صورة الممثلة أسمها أية دى بتاعة " تايتانيك "
كات ؟؟
بس كانت حتة صوررررة 






بصراحة أسندنى فعلاً ...

ياللا هالومواااا و أنطلقوااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ضيفتنا زى ما أنتم شايفين كدة
> " رورو إيهاب "
> اللى شعارها " أسندنى فى ضعفى "
> لكن كانت حطة لنا صورة الممثلة أسمها أية دى بتاعة " تايتانيك "
> ...



ادينى حطتلك صورتها تانى اى خدعة ههههههه
على فكرة هى اسمها kate winslet 
الشهيرة بروز فى فيلم تيتانيك


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا 
هو دا اللقاء الي كنت مستنياه من زمان
تسجيل متابعة يا رورتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا
> هو دا اللقاء الي كنت مستنياه من زمان
> تسجيل متابعة يا رورتي



اهلا بيكى يا ميرا 
ربنا يسترها على اللقاء ده علشان انا ابتديت اتوغوش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ضيفتنا زى ما أنتم شايفين كدة
> " رورو إيهاب "
> اللى شعارها " أسندنى فى ضعفى "
> لكن كانت حطة لنا صورة الممثلة أسمها أية دى بتاعة " تايتانيك "
> ...


وانا اقول التوبيك نور فاجئة كده ليه
منوره التوبيك يابيبي وبجد كلنا كنا مستنين اللقاء ده من زماان
قلبي معاكي ياحبيبتي:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا اقول التوبيك نور فاجئة كده ليه
> منوره التوبيك يابيبي وبجد كلنا كنا مستنين اللقاء ده من زماان
> قلبي معاكي ياحبيبتي:smile01


منور بصحابه يا بطتى 
ربنا يستر بقى ادعيلى اطلع منه على خير 
علشان دول 3 يا روحى ومش اى حد


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

متااااااااااابعه مدام مع حبيبه قلبي رورو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> متااااااااااابعه مدام مع حبيبه قلبي رورو​



ميرسى يا قمرى ربنا يخليكى وانا كمان متابعة معاكم ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

اية دا
انا مش مصدقة عنيا 
رورو
اخيرا الضيف حد اعرفه
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اية دا
> انا مش مصدقة عنيا
> رورو
> اخيرا الضيف حد اعرفه
> ...


ههههههههههههه ولا انا مصدقة 
حد تعرفيه ازاى يابت ولا اعرفك اصلا :smil15:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص خليكى قاعدة هنا لوحدك :act23:
اية دا يااوختشى
انتى تطولى تتعرفى عليا وتشوفينى صدفة على ناصية بيتكم من الاصل :smile01
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خلاص خليكى قاعدة هنا لوحدك :act23:
> اية دا يااوختشى
> انتى تطولى تتعرفى عليا وتشوفينى صدفة على ناصية بيتكم من الاصل :smile01
> ​


هههههههههههههه لا يابت متسبنيش لوحدى بخاف من الضلمة 
بس بقى لاحسن انا خايفة وحاسة انى داخلة امتحان ثانوية عامية 
وكمان بحاول اتقمص الشخصية هههههههههه
يعنى سبونى فى حالى بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روحى اتدربى على الدور يلا
ربنا يقدرك ع فعل الخير
عاوزكى تتقمصى الدور بسلطته و بابا غنوجه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو حبيبة قلبي هنا
مش مصدقة بجد 
انا هستمتع جدا بالشخصية 
اللي هاتخترها رورو علشان
رورو توأمتي
متابعة جدا جدا طبعا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> رورو حبيبة قلبي هنا
> مش مصدقة بجد
> انا هستمتع جدا بالشخصية
> اللي هاتخترها رورو علشان
> ...


موكى يا روحى ميرسى حبيبتى 
انتى هتستمتعى وانا خايفة ههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا روحى لمتابعتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موكى يا روحى ميرسى حبيبتى
> انتى هتستمتعى وانا خايفة ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا روحى لمتابعتك



ده حسد بقي ده انا هجيب الفشار واجي 
وبعدين ده انتي اسد يا رورتي 
انتي منورة الموضوع يا حبي .


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ده حسد بقي ده انا هجيب الفشار واجي
> وبعدين ده انتي اسد يا رورتي
> انتي منورة الموضوع يا حبي .


ههههههههه اه هو حسد وقر كمان 
طب احجزيلى معاكى الكرسى الاولانى والفشار يكون سخن ها 
اسد ايه ونيلة ايه ده انا ركبى بتخبط على الجيران ههههههههه
عموما ربنا يستر بقى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



ضيفتنا زى ما أنتم شايفين كدة 
" رورو إيهاب " 
اللى شعارها " أسندنى فى ضعفى "
لكن كانت حطة لنا صورة الممثلة أسمها أية دى بتاعة " تايتانيك "
كات ؟؟
بس كانت حتة صوررررة 





بصراحة أسندنى فعلاً ...

ياللا هالومواااا و أنطلقوااااااااااااا
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


رورو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب ياجدعان مش تجيبولنا حد نعرفه  :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:

يالا هنتابع وخلاص 

,,,,,,,,,,,*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> رورو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



رورو مين دى 
هو انت تعرفها 
ممكن متابعش ع فكرة *:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:





رورو مين دى 
هو انت تعرفها 
ممكن متابعش ع فكرة :t30::t30::t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هنتابع علشان نعرف :ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2013)

أحلا حاجه فيك يا عبود أن أنت دائما محافظ على عنصر المفاجئه ... لازم دائما يفاجئنا - نى بالضحيه ....

 و جالك يوم يا رورو .. دئ آخره الهروب من ابن رائيس قبيله الموزانبيق ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أحلا حاجه فيك يا عبود أن أنت دائما محافظ على عنصر المفاجئه ... لازم دائما يفاجئنا - نى بالضحيه ....
> 
> و جالك يوم يا رورو .. دئ آخره الهروب من ابن رائيس قبيله الموزانبيق ههههههه



حبوا يا حبوا لقد وقعت فى الفخ ههههههههه 
عاوزة تقوليلى انه مكنش معرفكم ودى تيجى 
اه لو اعرف كدا مكنتش هربت من ابن رئيس القبيلة اسود اسود مش مهم 
احياه النبى يا حبوا انا صحبتك موزمبقين زى بعض خليكى حونينة عليا فى الاسئلة والنبى والنبى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2013)

أحيات رائيس القبيلة نفسه مش قال لى و عمل تمويه مكان هههههههههههه الراحل ده. هيجننئ .. أكيد ايرو لسا متعرفش هههههههههه.
اختارتئ شخضيه إيه... علشان تبدئى التقمس و إحنا تبداء البحث. يدوب أقوم أطبخ و أنزل الشغل .. أوصل الائى الشخصية


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أحيات رائيس القبيلة نفسه مش قال لى و عمل تمويه مكان هههههههههههه الراحل ده. هيجننئ .. أكيد ايرو لسا متعرفش هههههههههه.
> اختارتئ شخضيه إيه... علشان تبدئى التقمس و إحنا تبداء البحث. يدوب أقوم أطبخ و أنزل الشغل .. أوصل الائى الشخصية


هههههههههه هو اكيد قال اما افاجئهم برورو علشان ميشدوش فى شعرهم من دلوقتى 

انا عمالة اتقمص اهو يا اوختى لما تلجت من الميه 
اه يادوب تروحى انتى تطبخى العيال  وتعملى اللى وراكى 
اكون انا جيت بالسلامة وصحيت من النوم 
يلا جود نايت بقى واشوفك الصبح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*فين الربع جنيه يا هانم ؟؟؟؟

أنا بأة قتيلة الربع جنيه دا 
___________





آل توقعاتى ما تنزلش الأرض أبدا آل 





_______________________

أهلا وسهلا يا رورو
وقعتك سودا 




​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين الربع جنيه يا هانم ؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا بأة قتيلة الربع جنيه دا
> ___________
> ...


ليكى عندى جنيه بحاله يا ايرو ازاى  انا مجاش فى بالى هههههههههه
وبعيدن ايه ده مش كفاية البلد اللى خربانه بلاش السلاح والنبى


----------



## tamav maria (14 أغسطس 2013)

ايه ده هي رورو وصلت وماحدش اداني خبر
يلا كله يوسع رورو وصلت
يامرحبا يامرحبا 
نورك غطي ع الكهربا


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ايه ده هي رورو وصلت وماحدش اداني خبر
> يلا كله يوسع رورو وصلت
> يامرحبا يامرحبا
> نورك غطي ع الكهربا


اه يا ماريا رورو وصلت ومحدش سمى عليها ههههههه 
ده نورك يا حبيبتى  
لا قصدك غطى على الكهربا شوفتى انا دخلت الموضوع والبلد خربت 
محظوظة من يومى والله ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2013)

هو الاتفاق كان كدا.. هى دى أشاره بداية فض الاتصام ... أول ما عبود يعلن عن اسم رورو .. يبداء ألفضو علطول. ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو الاتفاق كان كدا.. هى دى أشاره بداية فض الاتصام ... أول ما عبود يعلن عن اسم رورو .. يبداء ألفضو علطول. ههههههه



*هههههههههه اه شفتى يا حبوا مش اى حد 
مش كنتوا تقوله انكم عاوزين تفضوا الاعتصام من زمان 
ادينى جيت فضتهلكوا فى ثانية ههههههههه
اى خدمة يا حبوا مش بقولك انا منورة ههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معلش بئا أصل العمليات دى تتسم بالسرية التامة ( واخده بالك من تتسم دى.. أوعوا بئا .. أوعوا بئا أنا بقيت شديد فى العربى ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم أنزلى بالشخصيه إلى المفروض. هتتقمسيها ...
علشان نبداء. نسن السكاكين ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بئا أصل العمليات دى تتسم بالسرية التامة ( واخده بالك من تتسم دى.. أوعوا بئا .. أوعوا بئا أنا بقيت شديد فى العربى ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم أنزلى بالشخصيه إلى المفروض. هتتقمسيها ...
> علشان نبداء. نسن السكاكين ههههههه



*هههههههههه حبوا ياحبوا لا فعلا انتى عديتى فى اللغة العربية 
خايفة عليكى لتتحسدى والنحمة 
انزل بيها فى الجو الملعبك ده 
سكاكين ايه اللى هتسنيها ياحبوا ده انا جيت من هنا 
فضيت الاعتصام ع طول *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2013)

بحاول أخليكى تنزلئ بالشخصية. ههههههه بس شكل كدا مفيشى أمل .. 
. . . . 
فى رورو بس ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بحاول أخليكى تنزلئ بالشخصية. ههههههه بس شكل كدا مفيشى أمل ..
> . . . .
> فى رورو بس ههههههههههه



*هههههههه شكلكم لسة مشغولين فى فض الاعتصام 
لما تخلصوا قوليلى وانا هنزلك بيها ع طوووووول 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*هو الموضوع سكت تانى و لا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2013)

مش. عأرفا يا ايرو .. عماله تحايل على رورو تنزل بالشخصيه ... مفيش فايده .. من ساعت ما فضت الاعتصام و محدش قادر يكلمها اعتقد تقمصت شخصه مجند. مجموعه 777 ههههههه 
أقول لها  كفاية يا رورو مفيش قائده ماسكا السلاح و مش راضيا ترجع أبتأ ...  أه و النحمه .. هههههههههههههه حتى أسئليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههه ضحكتينى يا حبوا 
ده انا بكتيرى امسك مسطرة واقف فى البلكونة هههههههه*

*لا يا ستى كل الحكاية انى منتظرة كلكم تبقوا موجودين 
وتدونى اشارة البدء 
هنزل على طول بالشخصية 
بدل ما انزل بيها وبعدين افضل متحنطة ومتقمصة الشخصية وانتوا مش هنا 
هههههههههه شوفتوا بقى وجهة نظرى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مووووجوووووووووودة اهو و مستنية 
و بعدين الفشار قرب يبرد 
محضراه بقالي اسبوع اهو ههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا مووووجوووووووووودة اهو و مستنية
> و بعدين الفشار قرب يبرد
> محضراه بقالي اسبوع اهو ههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههه عندى دى يا موكى هبقى اجبلك حلة فشار سخنة 

بس هو انا ادخل اكلم نفسى يعنى يا ناس 
مش لما يجى صاخب الموضوع الراس الكبيرة اصلا مش موجود 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مش لما يجى صاخب الموضوع
صاخب الموضوع 
ازاي ؟
مس فخمتوا انا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2013)

صاخب الموضوع .. الرأس الكبيره ... ينهاار بلاك ... يعنى إحنى اثنين استبن .. و هو الرأس الكبيره ...  أوعي يا رورو تكونى مستهدفاه ...  شأيفاكى نازلة مراقبه. و لف و لو حد. حط سوباع رجله فى الموضوع بلائيكى هنا فى ثوانى ههههههههه 
مجند 777 صاخب الموضوع. مسالم ... عودى إلى ديارك يا هاميس ...
عودى. إلى حبواتون... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
متنسيش ألاستبن. بيكسب .. و إحنا اثنين..  و لو فهمتى كلامى تبقى. فهمينئ .. لانئ لسا صحيا و يخرف .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صاخب الموضوع .. الرأس الكبيره ... ينهاار بلاك ... يعنى إحنى اثنين استبن .. و هو الرأس الكبيره ...  أوعي يا رورو تكونى مستهدفاه ...  شأيفاكى نازلة مراقبه. و لف و لو حد. حط سوباع رجله فى الموضوع بلائيكى هنا فى ثوانى ههههههههه
> مجند 777 صاخب الموضوع. مسالم ... عودى إلى ديارك يا هاميس ...
> عودى. إلى حبواتون... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> متنسيش ألاستبن. بيكسب .. و إحنا اثنين..  و لو فهمتى كلامى تبقى. فهمينئ .. لانئ لسا صحيا و يخرف .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه موتني من الضحك بجد
وصباح الفل عليكي
بس اموت واعرف هي كلمة صاخب غيروا حروفها ولا ايه:yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش لما يجى صاخب الموضوع
> صاخب الموضوع
> ازاي ؟
> مس فخمتوا انا*


*ايش عرفك انتى يابت فى لغة الخواجات ههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صاخب الموضوع .. الرأس الكبيره ... ينهاار بلاك ... يعنى إحنى اثنين استبن .. و هو الرأس الكبيره ...  أوعي يا رورو تكونى مستهدفاه ...  شأيفاكى نازلة مراقبه. و لف و لو حد. حط سوباع رجله فى الموضوع بلائيكى هنا فى ثوانى ههههههههه
> مجند 777 صاخب الموضوع. مسالم ... عودى إلى ديارك يا هاميس ...
> عودى. إلى حبواتون... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> متنسيش ألاستبن. بيكسب .. و إحنا اثنين..  و لو فهمتى كلامى تبقى. فهمينئ .. لانئ لسا صحيا و يخرف .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههه حرام عليكى يا حبوا بجد اللى بتعمليه فيا 
هموت مرة من كتر الضحك 
ههههههههه لا ياحبوا انا اقدر اقول عليكم استبن لاينكن 
يلا يا قلبى شوفى عاوزانى ابدا امتى وانا تحت امرك ع طول 
واستاذنا اما يجى بقى يبقى يحاسبكم انتوا مليش دعوة انا ههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عارفة الأعلان اللى كان بييجى فى رمضان بتاع " كريم " ؟
اللى لما كل ما يبطل مفعول قنبلة تقوله " كرييييييم " ألحقنى يا كريييييم
ولما راحوا على شط البحر وقالها
سوسو ....انا شحرت الله يحرقك ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

مش عارف لية أفتكرت الأعلانين دول
:t33:
يابنتى الله لا يسيئك ...انا أعلنت عنك يوم 13 أغسطس
يعنى من ست أيام ...عشان تنزلى بالسخسية ..

إحياة النبى ياشيخة أنزلى لنا بقى
**طيب أحلف لك بالطلاق ؟ *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أغسطس 2013)

أوباااا
 عرفت. إلى فيها
الغلطة غلطتك. يا عبود حد يعلن عن حد يوم 13 
 أهو.13 ده هو سبب. التئخير .. مش رورو و لا كريم و لا فض الاعتصام .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عارفة الأعلان اللى كان بييجى فى رمضان بتاع " كريم " ؟
> اللى لما كل ما يبطل مفعول قنبلة تقوله " كرييييييم " ألحقنى يا كريييييم
> ولما راحوا على شط البحر وقالها
> سوسو ....انا شحرت الله يحرقك ؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههه 
*طيب حاضر متزقش يا استاذى خلاص هنزل بالسخسية اهو *




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أوباااا
> عرفت. إلى فيها
> الغلطة غلطتك. يا عبود حد يعلن عن حد يوم 13
> أهو.13 ده هو سبب. التئخير .. مش رورو و لا كريم و لا فض الاعتصام .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ايووووووووون صح يا حبوا هو ده سبب التئخير ههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

*بصوا يا جناعة 
السخسية بتاعتى هى مزة من المزز الجامدين 
اللى بموت فيها 
هى kate winslet   الشهيرة  بـــــــــــــ ( روز )






بطلة فيلم تيتانك وانا اخترتها نظرا لوجه الشبه اللى بينا 
سامحنى ياااااااارب هههههههه
اخترت الشخصية دى علشان حبى لدورها فى الفيلم 
وقصة الحب اللى كانت بينها وبين البطل المز هو كمان 
ليناردو ديكابريو الشهير بــــــ (جاك )

يلا بقى ادينى قولتلكم على السخسية بس احياه النبى الاسئلة تبقى سهلة 
*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بطلة فيلم تيتانك وانا اخترتها نظرا لوجه الشبه اللى بينا
> سامحنى ياااااااارب هههههههه*​



احنا هنبتدى كدب من اولها ؟:t33::t33::t33::t33: ههههههه 
لا انا متأكدة انك احلى منها كمان , بس اختيار حلو يا رورو لان الفيلم ده هو احلى افلامها وحتى شكلها كان الاجمل من كل الافلام اللى عملتها بعد كده 
معرفش بعد كده قلبت على راجل شوية ليه ؟ ههههههه
طيب نقولك يا كايت ولا روز ؟ كده هنتلخبط انا وانتى :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> احنا هنبتدى كدب من اولها ؟:t33::t33::t33::t33: ههههههه
> لا انا متأكدة انك احلى منها كمان , بس اختيار حلو يا رورو لان الفيلم ده هو احلى افلامها وحتى شكلها كان الاجمل من كل الافلام اللى عملتها بعد كده
> معرفش بعد كده قلبت على راجل شوية ليه ؟ ههههههه
> طيب نقولك يا كايت ولا روز ؟ كده هنتلخبط انا وانتى :t33::t33:


*منورة يا روز وحشتينى جدا *

*هههههههههه احلى منها مين بس يا روز صلى على النبى 
هو فى حد فى جمالها بس على رايك كانت قمر فى الفيلم ده 
دلوقتى مبقتش حلوة 
لا يا روحى متتلخبطيش ولا حاجة 
قوليلى يا رورو ههههههههه وانا وهى واحد 
انا اختارتها لان بعشق دورها فى الفيلم ده يخرب بيتها تجنن هههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصوا يا جناعة
> السخسية بتاعتى هى مزة من المزز الجامدين
> اللى بموت فيها
> هى kate winslet   الشهيرة  بـــــــــــــ ( روز )
> ...


اخيرا ياربي طلعنا من قناه *سبيس تون* وداخلنا علي قناه *دلع:t33::t33:

*تصدقي البنت دي طلعت حلوة بجد اما قربتي الكاميرا عليها يارورو:t33:
اختيارك رائع بجد يارورو ورقيق زيك
واكيد اكيد انتي احلي من البنت دي وهي تيجي ايه جنبك اصلا
بس انا عارفاكي متواضعه:smil12:

يلا متابعه اكيد الاسئله والاجوبة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اخيرا ياربي طلعنا من قناه *سبيس تون* وداخلنا علي قناه *دلع:t33::t33:
> 
> *تصدقي البنت دي طلعت حلوة بجد اما قربتي الكاميرا عليها يارورو:t33:
> اختيارك رائع بجد يارورو ورقيق زيك
> ...



*هههههههههه ضحكتينى يابت وانا نفسى مصدودة *
*ايون طلعنا من فيلم الكرتون بتاعك انتى وحبوا بقى 
قولت اما اجبلكم مزة  حلوة 
تكون شبهى قعدت ادور ادور على حد شبهى ملقتش 
بس قولت دى مش بطالة يعنى اهو اجبها وخلاص 
ساااااااااامحنى ياااااااااااااارب على كذبى ده 
يخليكى ليا يا اوختشى يارب قال انا احلى قال 
يلا هو الكلام بفلوس ماشى هصدق هههههههه
يلا انتظرونى فى روووووووووز شووووووووووو 
قريباااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ضحكتينى يابت وانا نفسى مصدودة *
> *ايون طلعنا من فيلم الكرتون بتاعك انتى وحبوا بقى
> قولت اما اجبلكم مزة  حلوة
> تكون شبهى قعدت ادور ادور على حد شبهى ملقتش
> ...


روز شوو هههههه حلوة دي

يابنتي ماهي شبهك مانا شوفت صورتك يعني انا هكدب الله
يارب سامحها وسامحني ههههههه

لا بامانه انتي احلي

ومالها بقي الفقرة الكرتونية بتاعتي انا وحبو ها ها :ranting:
انا مش هارد عليكي هسيب حبو هي اللي ترد عليكي:dance:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> روز شوو هههههه حلوة دي
> 
> يابنتي ماهي شبهك مانا شوفت صورتك يعني انا هكدب الله
> يارب سامحها وسامحني ههههههه
> ...



*امين يارب سامحنا اتنين كدابين ههههههههه

ملهاش يا قلبى فقرة الكرتون انتى عاوزة توقعينى مع حبوا 
متقدريش على فكرة حبوا حبيبتى من ايام موزمبيق وفيه بنا موز وسودانى هناك 
على فكرة انا كنت عاوزة اختار شخصية مازنجر   بس مرضتش :smil12:
بس قوولت بلاش خلى كرتون الاطفال ده بعدين 



*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين يارب سامحنا اتنين كدابين ههههههههه
> 
> ملهاش يا قلبى فقرة الكرتون انتى عاوزة توقعينى مع حبوا
> متقدريش على فكرة حبوا حبيبتى من ايام موزمبيق وفيه بنا موز وسودانى هناك
> ...


لا انا شميت ريحه تريقه عليا انا وحبو متنكريش الخيار قصدي الانكار مش هيفيدك:ranting:

*وافتح يا مازنجر انا معااااااااااااااااااك *




كنت بحبه اووي البتاع ده 
بس مش مشكله ابقي اعمليه في *الكمالة *بتاعه التوبيك
ده علي اساس اننا في محل كشري يعني مش في توبيك:yahoo:


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا روز وحشتينى جدا *
> 
> *هههههههههه احلى منها مين بس يا روز صلى على النبى
> هو فى حد فى جمالها بس على رايك كانت قمر فى الفيلم ده
> ...



وانتى كمان وحشانى جدا 
اختيارك جميل لانها كانت ريقة جدا فى الفيلم ده 
بس فعلا بعد كده مبقتش حلوة زى ما كانت , معرفش ليه بحسها قلبت على راجل :t33:

المهم انا لسه عند رأيى انك احلى منها :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا انا شميت ريحه تريقه عليا انا وحبو متنكريش الخيار قصدي الانكار مش هيفيدك:ranting:
> 
> *وافتح يا مازنجر انا معااااااااااااااااااك *
> 
> ...


*اخص عليكى انا اتريق وعلى مين 
عليكى انتى وحبوا لا ينكن ابدا 
حاضر هبقى اجبلك مازنجر والمزدوج وافروديت واجى 
تحبى اجبلك حد تانى ولا كدا كفاية 
انا عارفة انى طردى من التوبيك ده على ايدك عبوديا باشا 
هيطردنى من قبل ما ابتدى اتهدى بقى وسبينى اتقمص فى السخسية 
واعيش الدور بقى الله 


*



Desert Rose قال:


> وانتى كمان وحشانى جدا
> اختيارك جميل لانها كانت ريقة جدا فى الفيلم ده
> بس فعلا بعد كده مبقتش حلوة زى ما كانت , معرفش ليه بحسها قلبت على راجل :t33:
> 
> المهم انا لسه عند رأيى انك احلى منها :Love_Mailbox:


*اه الا رقيقة دى يا روز دى تجنن 
مين بس قالك انى احلى منها دى اوشاعات مغرضة متصدقيش 
هو فى احلى من كدا يا ناس *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2013)

كدا يا رووورووو تتريقى علينا و تقولى فقره سبيس تون الكرتونيه --
 واااااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااء مكنش العشا  و لا الفتار ههههههههههههههههههههههه
متنسيش ان كان معانه فقره بوليسيه.... ههههههههههههههههه
دلوقتى فقره رومنتيكيه هههههههههه
جيااالك يا تووتاااا


----------



## انت شبعي (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصوا يا جناعة *​
> *السخسية بتاعتى هى مزة من المزز الجامدين *
> *اللى بموت فيها *
> *هى kate winslet   الشهيرة  بـــــــــــــ ( روز )*​
> ...


 سخسية جامدة و رومانتيكية اخر حاجة
بس فين مايلي سايرس يا رورتي بعتيها و لا ايه  :999:
تسجيل متابعة يا موزة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2013)

روز الغاااليه---
 الشابه الاريستوقراتيه هههههه- الى من عيله كانت غنيه و افلسسست --
ممكن تقولى لى -- 

هل انت من الشخصيات الى تتصف بالفقريه؟؟
يعنى الشاب الغنى الى كان بيموت فيكى-- و مستعد ينتشلك من الافلاس الى كنتى انتى و مامتك داخلين فيه-- و الراجل كان مزززز بردوا-- يعنى ميتعابش-- 
 ليه رفضتيه؟؟

ليه و انت المفروض مخطوبه لشاب جميل و بيقدم لك كل وسائل الراحه و الحب  مصونتيش ده و روحتى بردوا حبيتى شاب فقير  و فضلتيه على خطيبك؟

  هل  من وجه نظرك الحب ده حاجه الانسان مش  بيقدر يتحكم فيها؟
--- هل ممكن قلب الانسان غصب عنه يحب انسان-- مهما حاول عقله يرفض الشعور ده او العلاقه دى؟؟
 شوفت عقلك كان بعافر معاكى و عمال يفوئك من انك تخوضى فى العلاقه دى-- لكن فى الاخر بردوا استسلمتى لقلبك-- مش شايفه انك خنتى خطيبك؟؟

هل حسيتى ان خطيبك بيعاملك كانك حاجه من املاكه--- جوهره من جواهره-- محاولش يقرب ليكى انتى و كان فاكر ان يقدر يشترى قلبك بالفلوس؟؟ ليه محاولتيش تعلميه؟؟

يعنى طول حياتك عايشا على الاتيكيت  و الشوكه و السكينه -
 اتيكيت السلام-- اتيكيت شرب الشاى -- اتيكيت الكلام-- اتيكيت الاكل -- اتيكيت الرقص-- اتيكيت القعاد-- اتيكيت القيام -- اتيكيت السلالم-- اتيكيت فتح باب السياره .... اتيكيت... اتيكيت ...اتيكيت--(فينك يا كيرولس لاف جيزس) ههههههههههههههههه
  هل اتخنقتى من كتر الاتيكيتات الى  كنتى دايما بتطالبى انك تتبعيها؟؟

 هل ده معناه انك بتحبى العيشه البسيطه الى مش متكلفه ؟؟ مش ده يعتبر بلدى بالنسبه لطريقه تربيتك؟؟

 ايه الى خلاكى تطلبى من جاك إنه يعلمك إزاى الراجل يتف  هههههههههههههههههههههه
teach me how to spit like a man 
وواقفه مبسوطه بنفسك اوى " خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اتفووووووووووو" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هل تقصدى إن  الطريقه المقرفه دى هى طريقه تف الرجاله ههه و بتخليهم كدا حلوين فى نظرك ههههههههههههههههه؟؟ 

 ايه الى خلاكى  تتشدى لجاك؟
-- هل عيونه الزارقه -- و لا شعره المسبسب و لااااااااا إييه و لا إيه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه إحم إحم هههههههه
 يعنى قولى لى إيه الى لفت إنتباهك له-- إيه الى خلاكى تركزى معاه و تحسى بوجوده؟؟

مش شايفه إن رجوعك للمركب فى الاخر تانى كان هو سبب موت جاك؟؟

 ممكن تقولى لى إزاى مجاش فى مخك فى الاخر و انتى  على ضرفت الباب و جاك جسمه كله فى المايه التلج انك تحاولى تاخديه معاكى فوق---يعنى سبتيه يموت و ايده فى ايدك --
  ممكن تشرحلى لى التصرف ده؟؟

 اشرحى لى بردوا فى الاخر لما عجزتى و فضلتى مخبيه الجوهره الزرقاء---
و بعد ما شوفتى كل اعمال التنقيب و اعمال البحث-- مصعبش  عليكى الناس دى كلها و المصاريف الى بيعملوها و المجهود-- روحتى بكل برووود راميه العقد بالجوهره فى المحيط-- و انتى بتقولى " أه"
 ممكن تشرحى لى تصرفك ده بردوا؟؟

 منتظره اجاباتك يا رووووز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

*السؤال دة تجاوبى عليه بعد ما تجاوبى على ( حوبو )
بالتفصيل المُمل آخر ملالة 

* *[FONT=&quot]يا روز ...لو الولة الحليوة دة وهو واقف بيكى على بوز المركب وفارد جناحاته*​​ 





*[FONT=&quot]فلتت رجله وخدك ووقع بيكى فى المحيط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى كنتى لسة هتفضلى تحبيه ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وألا هتفى على خلقته زى ( سناء جميل ) وتقولى له :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إسفوخس عليك راجل خِيخِةِ 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:cry2::cry2::cry2:  ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سخسية جامدة و رومانتيكية اخر حاجة


*هى فين الرومانتيكية تييى ؟
دة الواد كان واخدها على سطح المركب بيعلمها أزى تتف ؟!!
leasantrleasantrleasantr
*​ 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ر
> ايه الى خلاكى تطلبى من جاك إنه يعلمك إزاى الراجل يتف  هههههههههههههههههههههه
> teach me how to spit like a man
> وواقفه مبسوطه بنفسك اوى " خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اتفووووووووووو" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هل تقصدى إن  الطريقه المقرفه دى هى طريقه تف الرجاله ههه و بتخليهم كدا حلوين فى نظرك ههههههههههههههههه؟؟


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكت ضحكت ما ضحكتوش من ساعة الجناينى أياه ...فاكراه 
شكل حوبو ذاكرت الفيلم قبل ما تيجى 
حوبو ....هو كان ناقص يعلمها دة 

*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

*على فكرة يا روز 
دة لسة إيرينى ما دخلتش أصلاً 
*




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ضحكت ضحكت ما ضحكتوش من ساعة الجناينى أياه ...فاكراه *
> *شكل حوبو ذاكرت الفيلم قبل ما تيجى *
> *حوبو ....هو كان ناقص يعلمها دة *​
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا الفلم ده دخلته 5 مرات سينمه و بشوفه كل مره يجى تىفى ههههههه
 ما هو علمها إزاى تجيب الى جوه منغير ما تستخدم صوابعها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا لازم اسكت


----------



## انت شبعي (20 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى فين الرومانتيكية تييى ؟*
> *دة الواد كان واخدها على سطح المركب بيعلمها أزى تتف ؟!!*
> *leasantrleasantrleasantr*​


 هههههههههه بصرف النظر عن مشهد التفافة المقرف و بصرف النظر عن انها طلعت ندلة في اخر الفيلم و سابت جاك يموت
الا انها في المشهد دة كانت رومانتيكية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه بصرف النظر عن مشهد التفافة المقرف و بصرف النظر عن انها طلعت ندلة في اخر الفيلم و سابت جاك يموت
> الا انها في المشهد دة كانت رومانتيكية


  لا  لا لا كله  و مشهد التفافه ده كوووم تانى---- سيبك انتى جاك و هو واقف بيعلمها حرفنت السحب و التعبئه قبل التف-- بعد ما قعد يسحب يسحب و عباء تمام- راحت طبت مامتها عليهم-- راح باااالع كل حااااجه يا عينى و كتم فى قلبه--
 :hlp:
طبعا استازه روز صهرانه لحد الساعه 7 و نص الصبح-- شوفت بتول بتقولها تصبحى على خير الساعه 7:30 الصبح-- 
دى خطه على فكره لابعادها من   هوناااااا
 و انا لن اسسسسمح بهذا ابتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:warning:


----------



## انت شبعي (20 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا  لا لا كله  و مشهد التفافه ده كوووم تانى---- سيبك انتى جاك و هو واقف بيعلمها حرفنت السحب و التعبئه قبل التف-- بعد ما قعد يسحب يسحب و عباء تمام- راحت طبت مامتها عليهم-- راح باااالع كل حااااجه يا عينى و كتم فى قلبه--
> :hlp:
> طبعا استازه روز صهرانه لحد الساعه 7 و نص الصبح-- شوفت بتول بتقولها تصبحى على خير الساعه 7:30 الصبح--
> دى خطه على فكره لابعادها من   هوناااااا
> و انا لن اسسسسمح بهذا ابتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:warning:


ههههههههههههه شكلك حافظة الفيلم يا بت يا حبو
بس بيني و بينك جاك يستاهل لانه مقرف :a63:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا  لا لا كله  و مشهد التفافه ده كوووم تانى---- سيبك انتى جاك و هو واقف بيعلمها حرفنت السحب و التعبئه قبل التف-- بعد ما قعد يسحب يسحب و عباء تمام- راحت طبت مامتها عليهم-- راح باااالع كل حااااجه يا عينى و كتم فى قلبه--












*حرااااام عليكى الناس تقول عليا أية ..؟؟*
*مش قادر أمسك نفسى ...الله يسامحك *

*هما بيقولوا لبعض تصبحى على خير الساعة سبعة ونص الصبح ؟*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

انا شامة حد بيجيب في سرتي انا وصحبتي روز
وكدا مش مستحب ابدا علي فكرة

ايون احنا بنقول لبعض تصبحي علي خير الساع 7 ونص الصبح
وصباح الخير الساعه 8 ونص بليل
كائنات ليلية بقي بيعد عنكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا شامة حد بيجيب في سرتي انا وصحبتي روز
> وكدا مش مستحب ابدا علي فكرة
> 
> ايون احنا بنقول لبعض تصبحي علي خير الساع 7 ونص الصبح
> ...


*دة الساعة 12 الضهر يابنتى ...خير ؟؟
سهرانة الليالى لية ؟
*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة الساعة 12 الضهر يابنتى ...خير ؟؟
> سهرانة الليالى لية ؟
> *
> 
> ...


مش حاسة بالوقت تصدق !
سهرانه الليالي بفكر في اللي جرالي:smile02


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة يا روز
> دة لسة إيرينى ما دخلتش أصلاً
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> روز الغاااليه---
> الشابه الاريستوقراتيه هههههه- الى من عيله كانت غنيه و افلسسست --
> ممكن تقولى لى --
> 
> ...



*ياااااااه يا حبوا اسئلتك صعبة وانا اللى كنت فاكرة انك صحبتى من ايام موزمبيق *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *السؤال دة تجاوبى عليه بعد ما تجاوبى على ( حوبو )
> بالتفصيل المُمل آخر ملالة
> 
> * *[FONT=&quot]يا روز ...لو الولة الحليوة دة وهو واقف بيكى على بوز المركب وفارد جناحاته*​​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى كنتى لسة هتفضلى تحبيه ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وألا هتفى على خلقته زى ( سناء جميل ) وتقولى له :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إسفوخس عليك راجل خِيخِةِ
> [/FONT]*
> ​:cry2::cry2::cry2:  ​[/FONT]



*لا مسمحلكش يا استاذى تقول على جاك خيخة 
ده مز من المزايز القليلين الزمن ده 

هو انا كنت هلحق اقول حاجة ساعتها 
تقريبا السمك هو اللى كان هيقول 
فورجت بعشوة النهاردة انما ايه مزة  ومز جامدين ههههههههه


لو كان لينا نصيب نعوم شوية قبل ما نتاكل 
كنت هقوله بحبك يا جاك وانت اللى جبته لنفسك 
انا كنت هموت لوحدى وانت صممت تنقذنى 
وادى النتيجة وقعت انا وانت هههههههههه 
وهاخد نفسسسسسسس عميققققققققق 
وفس بقى خالص انا وهو 
الله يرحمنا كنا مزين حلوين والنحمة 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*انا قاعدة متابعة بجد 
لقاء مالوش حل 
و اسئلة جبارة 
بس على ميييييييييين بقى 
اوعى وشك من الاجابات 
تقمص تقمص يعني 
برافو عليكي يا رورو 
متابعة بشغف​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا قاعدة متابعة بجد
> لقاء مالوش حل
> و اسئلة جبارة
> بس على ميييييييييين بقى
> ...



*ههههههههههه يخليكى ليا يا موكتى 
تقمص مين بس 
ده انا قلبت على بولاء ابو العلا هههههههه 
بس ليه بقى 
علشان تعرفوا انى مامى وخطيبى كانوا كاتمين على نفسى 
ومكنتش بتصرف بطبيعتى قدامهم هههههههه 
لكن لما عرفت جاك بقيت اتكلم ببساطة leasantr*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه يخليكى ليا يا موكتى
> تقمص مين بس
> ده انا قلبت على بولاء ابو العلا هههههههه
> بس ليه بقى
> ...



اسكتي يا روووز ده انتي طلعتي بتموتي ف الواد جاك صح 
ده انتى طلعتي رومانسية اخر 9 حاجات اهو 
اقول ايه ولا ايه بس 
الحب يا رورز الحب ههههههههههههههههه
:36_3_18::36_3_18::36_3_18:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> اسكتي يا روووز ده انتي طلعتي بتموتي ف الواد جاك صح
> ده انتى طلعتي رومانسية اخر 9 حاجات اهو
> اقول ايه ولا ايه بس
> الحب يا رورز الحب ههههههههههههههههه
> :36_3_18::36_3_18::36_3_18:



*اه اسكتى يا موكى 
جاك هو فى فى جمال جاك ولا وسامة جاك 
جاك ده مشوفتش ولا هشوف زيه تانى 
الحب يعنى جاك يا بنتى هههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*ألو ألو 

حبو و عبود

ألو ألو 

حبو و عبود

هل تسمعونى 

إبعتوا إشارة البدء


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ألو ألو
> 
> حبو و عبود
> 
> ...


انا عارفه اني المفروض معلقش في التوبيك
من بعد مارورو جاوبت
بس مش قادرة امسك نفسي من الضحك علي كومينتك ده ياايرو:new6::new6:
اشارة البدء ايه ماهما ابتدوا من زمااااااان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه ياقلبي:new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عارفه اني المفروض معلقش في التوبيك
> من بعد مارورو جاوبت
> بس مش قادرة امسك نفسي من الضحك علي كومينتك ده ياايرو:new6::new6:
> اشارة البدء ايه ماهما ابتدوا من زمااااااان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه ياقلبي:new6:



*لا يا بت 

هم بيبدأوا الأول

عبال أنا ما أتكتك

آخد بس منهم الأوكيه 

دا أنا معبيالها مفاجئات 

أما نشوف هتعمل إيه معايا ؟:new6::new6::new6:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا بت
> 
> هم بيبدأوا الأول
> 
> ...


اااااه تتكتكي  زي سيم كدا:new6:

بس امانه عليكي خلي بالك من رورو حبيبتي 
وعبيلها واديلها علي قد ماتقدري:fun_lol:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااه تتكتكي  زي سيم كدا:new6:
> 
> بس امانه عليكي خلي بالك من رورو حبيبتي
> وعبيلها واديلها علي قد ماتقدري:fun_lol:



*بس خدى بالك مش بأعبى تفافة أنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بأعبى حاجات تانية :new6::new6:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس خدى بالك مش بأعبى تفافة أنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بأعبى حاجات تانية :new6::new6:*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا خلينا في الحاجات التانيه 
وياريت لو تقدروا تحذفوا مشهد "التوف" ده من الفيلم يبقي كتر شيركم:new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس خدى بالك مش بأعبى تفافة أنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بأعبى حاجات تانية :new6::new6:*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:
لا يا بنتى التعبئه دى لازم يكون سابقها سحب سحب سحب و تعبئه و بعدين تف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:
ايه الحجات التانيا الى بتتعبه تى:thnk0001: 
ياااااله يا ايييروووووووووووو
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
ايشارت البدء اهوووووووننننن خشى على الحديد و هو سخن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:mus13:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:
> لا يا بنتى التعبئه دى لازم يكون سابقها سحب سحب سحب و تعبئه و بعدين تف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:
> ايه الحجات التانيا الى بتتعبه تى:thnk0001:
> ياااااله يا ايييروووووووووووو
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أوكيه يا حبو بس من البيت عشان محضرة لها فيديو كدة 

بلاش الواحد يقلقها بأة 

:fun_lol:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *أوكيه يا حبو بس من البيت عشان محضرة لها فيديو كدة *​
> *بلاش الواحد يقلقها بأة *​
> *:fun_lol:*​


 
 فيديو -- يخرابى --- ده انا الى قلقت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يا حينى عليكى يا رووووز يا صديقه الطفوله المشرده فى الموزنبيق ههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا بت
> 
> هم بيبدأوا الأول
> 
> ...



*سا هاااااااااااار اسووووووووووح 
ياخوفى منك يا ايرو وانا هقدر اعمل معاكى حاجة يا اوختشى 
طب هو انا ينفع انسحي من التوبيك ده *:11azy:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااه تتكتكي  زي سيم كدا:new6:
> 
> بس امانه عليكي خلي بالك من رورو حبيبتي
> وعبيلها واديلها علي قد ماتقدري:fun_lol:



*كدا برضوا يا بتول مكنش العشم فيكى 
بعتينى كدا فى لحظة اخص عليكى اخص والنبى اخص اخص اخص *
*ده بدل ما تقوللها تبقى حونينة عليا *
*استر ياااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس خدى بالك مش بأعبى تفافة أنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بأعبى حاجات تانية :new6::new6:*



*خير اللهم ما اجعله خير 
الا ايه هى الحاجات التانية دى :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:
> لا يا بنتى التعبئه دى لازم يكون سابقها سحب سحب سحب و تعبئه و بعدين تف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:
> ايه الحجات التانيا الى بتتعبه تى:thnk0001:
> ياااااله يا ايييروووووووووووو
> ...



*حرام عليكم وجعتوا بطنى هههههه
اوعوا يكون انا اللى هيتف عليا فى الاخر ههههههههههههه
حتى انتى يا حبوا كل دى قنابل نووووووية  حرام قلبى الضعيف لايحتمل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أوكيه يا حبو بس من البيت عشان محضرة لها فيديو كدة
> 
> ...



*فيديووووون ايه ده يا ايرو 
بلالالالالالالالالالاش والنبى انا غلبانة بدخل من الفلاشة ومش هعرف استفرج على الفيديون 
قلبى وقع فى رجليا تصدقى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فيديو -- يخرابى --- ده انا الى قلقت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا حينى عليكى يا رووووز يا صديقه الطفوله المشرده فى الموزنبيق ههههههههههه:new6:



*تفتكرى فيديون ايه ده يا حبوا  انا ابتديت اتوغوش 
لا بقى موزمبيق ايه وطفولة ايه ما انتى بعتينى يا حبوا 
يا شماتته كل الموزمبيقين فيا ههههههههههه
هشتكيكى لرئيس القبيلة يا حبوا يحرمك من السفر 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سا هاااااااااااار اسووووووووووح
> ياخوفى منك يا ايرو وانا هقدر اعمل معاكى حاجة يا اوختشى
> طب هو انا ينفع انسحي من التوبيك ده *:11azy:​



*خدى بالك مش عايزة إجابات نص كم زى الاجابة على السؤال دا*




> ايه الى خلاكى تطلبى من جاك إنه يعلمك إزاى الراجل يتف هههههههههههههههههههههه
> teach me how to spit like a man
> وواقفه مبسوطه بنفسك اوى " خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اتفووووووووووو" هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه
> هل تقصدى إن الطريقه المقرفه دى هى طريقه تف الرجاله ههه و بتخليهم كدا حلوين فى نظرك ههههههههههههههههه؟؟





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> تصدقى يا حبوا انتى ندمتينى بسؤالك ده انى اخترت السخسية دى هههههههههه
> احياه النبى يابنتى هو كان بيقولى كلمة فى ودنى وكان بيحاول يخلينى اعيش لحظة جميلة
> وانا سايبة نفسى فى حضن الهواء والبحر وانا كنت خايفة لاموت واقع فى البحر مع انى اصلا كنت عاوزة انتحر بس غيرت رايى لما شوفته هههههههه
> ...



*و لا تيجى تقولى لى : الحتة ديه ما شوفتهاش فى الفيلم

بلاش الشغل دا عليا ها 

لاحسن إنتى عارفة :act19:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خدى بالك مش عايزة إجابات نص كم زى الاجابة على السؤال دا*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* هههههههههههه حاضر يا باشا انت تؤمر وانا اقدر اتكلم *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*أبدأ بأة أسألك :
شوفى يا رورو أنا إضطريت إنى أتفرج على الفيلم كله بسببك 
3 ساعات ___ أعمل فيكى إيه ؟؟
المهم أبدأ أسأل
الفيلم فيه إنك رافضة العنجهة و الكبرياء على الفاضى _________ حلو جدا
لدرجة إنك قررتى تنتحرى

و السؤال الأول :
__________
إنتى قررتى تنتحرى فالموت فى حد ذاته مش مشكلة بالنسبة ليكى 
ليه جيتى فى الآخر فضلتى نفسك على حبيبك ؟ و سيبتيه لغاية ما مات من البرد ؟
و لا حليت الحياة وقتها ؟؟ _________أليس هذا نوع من أنواع الكبرياء و حب الذات ؟؟ أين هى المحبة الحقيقية ؟؟ و لا كله كلام ؟؟

السؤال التانى :
___________
إنتى إنجذبتى ناحية جاك رافضة العادات و التقاليد __________ ماشى براحتك 
بس لدرجة إنك تسيبيه يوقفك أودامه كدة و لازق فيكى و إنتوا حياله مابقالكمش يومين مع بعض ؟؟
إيه اللى إنتى فيه دا ؟؟
[YOUTUBE]qGN5goIvKZo[/YOUTUBE]

السؤال التالت :
___________
طيب رفضتى العادات و التقاليد و وقفتى معاه على بزبوز المركب و بوستوا بعض و قولت يابت إيرينى معلش __ ديه بوسة و السلام 
هب تانى يوم قولتى له : إرسمنى عريانة !!!!!
عريانة يا رورو عريانة !!!! عشان كدة بترفضى التقاليد ؟؟؟

السؤال الرابع :
_________
أنا ياربى قولت معلش الواد طلع مؤدب أما نشوف إيه أخرتها 
تقومى تاخديه فى قاع المركب عند البضاعة و تقعدوا فى عربية و كمان سكس ؟؟
هارك إسود و منيل بستين نيلة 
هى ديه الشخصية اللى عجباكى ؟؟؟
[YOUTUBE]Tm8yhXCjd24[/YOUTUBE]

السؤال الخامس : 
_____________
خطيبك بعت المخبر بتاعه يراقبك و فضل يجرى وراكم انتوا الاتنين بعد عملتكوا السودا 
و إنتوا بتجروا منه و هاتك يا ضحك و تبويس
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




لغاية لما طلعتوا فوق الباخرة و فضلتوا على حال الضحك و التبويس
أوم إيه بأة ___ اللى قاعدين فى برج المراقبة ما أخدوش بالهم من جبل التلج و قعدوا يتفرجوا عليكم و إنتم هاتك يا ضحك و إنتوا مبسوطين أوى إنكم عرفتوا تهربوا من المخبر :new6:
ما حستيش إن إنتى و جاك السبب فى غرق تيتانيك بحالها ؟؟


السؤال السادس و الأخير :
______________________

إنتى ليه حاطة فى البروفايل بتاعك صورة روز و هى رايحة تنتحر و بتعيط على شبابها اللى هيروح فى الباى باى ؟؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أبدأ بأة أسألك :
> شوفى يا رورو أنا إضطريت إنى أتفرج على الفيلم كله بسببك
> 3 ساعات ___ أعمل فيكى إيه ؟؟*
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تايتنك طريق السلامة يا عفاف ؟؟
بالطعم المصرى ؟؟؟
لى عودة ....الله يخرب بيوتكم على بيت دة توبيك 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2013)

*



احياه النبى تشوفولى حد غير ايرو يسألنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



وانا اللى افتريت عليكى يا حبوا كنت غلطانة والنبى غلطانة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شوفتى بئا شوفتى بئا --*
*يا ظلمانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا قولت امسك فى التفه و اتغاضه عن كل شىء تانى حصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جتلك الى مبترحمش ههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (22 أغسطس 2013)

> السؤال التالت :
> ___________
> طيب رفضتى العادات و التقاليد و وقفتى معاه على بزبوز المركب و بوستوا بعض و قولت يابت إيرينى معلش __ ديه بوسة و السلام
> هب تانى يوم قولتى له : إرسمنى عريانة !!!!!
> عريانة يا رورو عريانة !!!! عشان كدة بترفضى التقاليد ؟؟؟



بوسه ورسم عريااااااانه
هات البندجيه ياولا 
النار ولا العار يا اهل البلد

بس تعرفي يارورو انا شفت الفيلم اكتر من خمس مرات لاني بحب فعلا شخصية كات واعتقد ان كات الحقيقيه لسه عايشه لان من سنتين تقريبا جابوها تحكي قصتها


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شوفتى بئا شوفتى بئا --*
> *يا ظلمانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا قولت امسك فى التفه و اتغاضه عن كل شىء تانى حصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جتلك الى مبترحمش ههههههههههه*



*سامحينى يا حبوا سامحينى 
واقل على راى المثل الللى يخاف من حبوا تطلعله ايرينى فى الزبادى يوووووه 
قصدى فى التوبيك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> بوسه ورسم عريااااااانه
> هات البندجيه ياولا
> النار ولا العار يا اهل البلد
> 
> بس تعرفي يارورو انا شفت الفيلم اكتر من خمس مرات لاني بحب فعلا شخصية كات واعتقد ان كات الحقيقيه لسه عايشه لان من سنتين تقريبا جابوها تحكي قصتها



*احياه النبى ما انا يا ماريا دى روز ههههههه*
*وبعدين المخرج عاوز كدا *
*اه تقريبا عايشة يا ماريا يخرب بيتها معمرة موتت الواد فى عز شبابه وعايشة هى هههههههههه
*​* مش كان سبها انتحرت وعاش هو يخرب بيت الحب وسنينه هههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

*كان نفسى أنزل بطقم أسئلة تانى ...لكن 
قعدت 48 ساعة أضحك على تعليقات حوبو
وماصدقت خلصت ضحك ....نزلت الكارثة الأزلية اللى أسمها إيرينى 
فيديو جمصة قضى على بقية أسئلتى ....ولسة  باضحك على تايتانك بالطعم المصرى  
ياللا اللى عايز يكمل على رورو يتفضل يكمل ...قدامكم لغاية يوم الأحد الجاى 
أول ما هبطل ضحك ...أحتمال أرجع بسؤال وألا أتنين
عيشوا حياتكم 
olling:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كان نفسى أنزل بطقم أسئلة تانى ...لكن
> قعدت 48 ساعة أضحك على تعليقات حوبو
> وماصدقت خلصت ضحك ....نزلت الكارثة الأزلية اللى أسمها إيرينى
> فيديو جمصة قضى على بقية أسئلتى ....ولسة  باضحك على تايتانك بالطعم المصرى
> ...



*الا حبوا دى مشكلة موتتنى من الضحك على موضوع السحب والتعبئة ده 

وايرينى دى بقى  جابت الاخر معايا ههههههه 
احياه النبى انا  لو اعرف ان ايرينى هتسألنى كدا 
مكنتش اخترت المزة دى *

*شامة ريحة تريقة على تيتانك المصرى ماله ها ها 
ماهى دى روز المصرية البت الجدعة هههههههههه*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ايرينى انا لسة شايفة الفيديو دلوقتى 
مووووووت على نفسى من الضحك 
تقصدى ايه بالفيديو ده ها ها 
تقصدى انى قليلة اصل وسبت جاك  يغرق 
ههههههههههه تصدقى المصرى ابو الاجنبى صح *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايرينى انا لسة شايفة الفيديو دلوقتى
> مووووووت على نفسى من الضحك
> تقصدى ايه بالفيديو ده ها ها
> تقصدى انى قليلة اصل وسبت جاك  يغرق
> ههههههههههه تصدقى المصرى ابو الاجنبى صح *​



*لسة شايفة الفيديو !!

إيه ؟

أومال كنتى بتضحكى على إيه ؟؟:heat:

على فكرة أنا سكت على حتة تانية _ قولت بلاش كفاية عليها كدة:w00t:


​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لسة شايفة الفيديو !!
> 
> إيه ؟
> 
> ...



*معلشى بقى انا بدخل من الفلاشة ومكنتش عارفة افتح الفيديون 
وفتحته لما اتاحت ليا الفرصة 
انا كنت بضحك على اسئلتك يا اوختشى ونفسى وانا غرقانة مش عارفة ارد ازاى ولا اعمل ايه هههههههه
لا عملتى خير والله حونينة طول عمرك يا ايرو *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معلشى بقى انا بدخل من الفلاشة ومكنتش عارفة افتح الفيديون
> وفتحته لما اتاحت ليا الفرصة
> انا كنت بضحك على اسئلتك يا اوختشى ونفسى وانا غرقانة مش عارفة ارد ازاى ولا اعمل ايه هههههههه
> لا عملتى خير والله حونينة طول عمرك يا ايرو *​



*طول عمرى حونينة 

ما إنتى عارفة

أتحط على الجرح يطيب :blush2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طول عمرى حونينة
> 
> ما إنتى عارفة
> 
> أتحط على الجرح يطيب :blush2:*


*هههههه انتى هتقوليلى على يدى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههه انتى هتقوليلى على يدى *​



*هأبدأ أصدق 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا حلوة إنتى يا إيرينى يا سكر

و هأبوس نفسى كمان 







عسل يا اخواتى عسل 
:2:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هأبدأ أصدق
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههه صدقى يا اوختشى صدقى 
انتى عسل معسل بالعساسيل المعسلة بالعسول المعسل ههههههههههه
شوفتى جبتلك كل انواع العسل 
وتبوسى نفسك ليه يا بنتى 
مش هتلقى اللى يبوسك وبوسة منى لاحلى ايرو فى الدنيا 



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه صدقى يا اوختشى صدقى
> انتى عسل معسل بالعساسيل المعسلة بالعسول المعسل ههههههههههه
> شوفتى جبتلك كل انواع العسل
> وتبوسى نفسك ليه يا بنتى
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب استرى عليا طيب :smil13:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب استرى عليا طيب :smil13:​*



*ههههههههه لا اوعى تقولى انك مكسوفة مصدقش :smil13:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه لا اوعى تقولى انك مكسوفة مصدقش :smil13:
> *​



*
:blush2:

اوعى تصدقى انى اتكسف

آل أتكسف آل

هو أنا وش ذلك

و بعدين يعنى هو أنا ست و إنتى راجل عشان أتكسف :fun_oops:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما إحنا ستات زى بعض:2:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> :blush2:
> 
> اوعى تصدقى انى اتكسف
> ...



*ههههههههههه  يخرب عقلك يا يرو 
موتينى من الضحك والنحمة 
*​


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

فى رز بلبن هنا ولا ادور فى موضوع تانى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> فى رز بلبن هنا ولا ادور فى موضوع تانى


*لا هنا فى مهلبية يا ميدو 
شوفلك رز فى اى موضوع تانى هههههههه*


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا هنا فى مهلبية يا ميدو
> شوفلك رز فى اى موضوع تانى هههههههه*


مهلبية حلو طب ممكن واحد حلو وصلحه معاك بقى :spor24:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> مهلبية حلو طب ممكن واحد حلو وصلحه معاك بقى :spor24:


*لاهو انت متعرفش ان الفيلم خلص خلاص 
مش كنت تيجى بدرى شوية 
خلاص العرض خلص 
استنى الضيفة الجاية بقى وعليك خير *


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

اتوقف ليه كان لذيذ الموضوع ده 

 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> اتوقف ليه كان لذيذ الموضوع ده
> 
> ​


*انا جبت درفه يا سوسو 
حرموا من بعدى 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا جبت درفه يا سوسو
> حرموا من بعدى
> هههههههههههههه*​



:w00t::w00t::w00t:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:99:

متقليش على نفسك كده يا رورو 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :99:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دى حكيكة يا سوسو ماينفعش تستخبى 
بس فعلا الموضوع كان دامد ياريت يرجع تانى* ​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى حكيكة يا سوسو ماينفعش تستخبى
> بس فعلا الموضوع كان دامد ياريت يرجع تانى* ​




تفتكرى ممكن يرجع بعدك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

باين ختامها مسك فختموا بيكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> تفتكرى ممكن يرجع بعدك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


:t30::t30::t30:






​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :t30::t30::t30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مهو لازم تعرفى قيمتك 

انتى بتقليلى منها 

ولازم تعرفى ان وشك حلو على الموضوع 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:99::99::99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> مهو لازم تعرفى قيمتك
> 
> انتى بتقليلى منها
> 
> ...



30:30:30:30:









​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:


*yes I DO

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
*​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *yes I DO
> 
> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *​



No .. You can not​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اقدر بس مش هتهونى عليا اسوسو 
انتى حبيبتشى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> مهو لازم تعرفى قيمتك
> انتى بتقليلى منها
> ولازم تعرفى ان وشك حلو على الموضوع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دول جابو لى حوستوك 
83 صفحة فى تلات بنات بس
خادم البتول طفش من أول تلات صفحات 
*
*




ع العموم الموضوع اهوه ام الولة رجعت وحوبو أهى*​*أبدأوا من غيرى أنا متنازل لكم عن الحقوق الأدبية والمنتدياتية 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *دول جابو لى حوستوك *
> *83 صفحة فى تلات بنات بس*
> *خادم البتول طفش من أول تلات صفحات *​
> ...


 
 جايب فى سرتى ليه يا عوبد--
انا اخذت دورى فى الموضوع خلاص --  هههههههههههههه كان استفتاح بيا على ما اذكر ---
مش فاهما ليه بتستفتحوا بيا المواضيع-- حتى فى رايه و سوكيننه كنت اول ضحيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 المهم يا عبود انت يعنى دخلت و قفلت الموضوع--
 دا كان فيه خناقه هتقوم و كنت قاعده مستنيا تولع-- و نشوف مين هيقدر Do و مين الى مش هيقدر  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بوظت الليله انت كدا :t7:
 هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*ما قفلتش حاجة يا حوبو ...أنا عدلت لكم العنوان 
علشان الضيفة الجديدة 
وبعدين يا زهايمر أنتى كنتى من ضمن اللى بيسألوا انا وأنتى وإيرينى

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما قفلتش حاجة يا حوبو ...أنا عدلت لكم العنوان *
> 
> *علشان الضيفة الجديدة *
> *وبعدين يا زهايمر أنتى كنتى من ضمن اللى بيسألوا انا وأنتى وإيرينى*​


 ينهاااااااار
 تصدق صحيح انا كنت بسئل 
 المصيبه بئا انى قعدت شويتين تلاته اقول فى بالى --
 انا كنت بسئل على مين!! عبود يقصد ايه؟ هو انا كنت معاه و ارينى بنسئل عن حد !!
 يقصد ايه يا ترا ؟؟
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اتارينى كنت من الى بيسئلوا صحيح--
و دى مش عادتى هههههههه


----------



## soso a (9 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اقدر بس مش هتهونى عليا اسوسو
> انتى حبيبتشى
> *​




بعرف يا حبى 

علشان كده بدلع عليكى :* :*


----------



## soso a (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دول جابو لى حوستوك
> 83 صفحة فى تلات بنات بس
> خادم البتول طفش من أول تلات صفحات
> ...




اصل البنات بتحب التفاصيل وتتكلم بالتفصيل 

لكن الولاد يحبوا يقولوا الخطوط العريضه 

دى فرق فسيولوجيه ونفسيه ونفسحركيه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*كان الدور الل جاى على دونا *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]            نساء صنعن الأحداث ودخلن التاريخ.. نعرفهُنَ..*​​*[FONT=&quot]عزيزتى " نون النسوة " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى تمنيتى تكونى واحدة من الشخصيات المُبهرة فى عالم النساء ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تمنيتى تعيشى لحظة من لحظات حياتها ؟ ...أو حياتها كلها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلاً تجلسى على عرش " كليوباترا " أو " شجرة الدُر " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تمنيتى تتربعى على عرش الغناء فى العالم العربى وتكونى " كوكب الشرق " ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسك تكونى زى " هدى شعراوى " أو " نوال السعداوى " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أو تخيلتى نفسك مرة " فؤادة " التى تتحدى "عتريس " فى " شئ من الخوف " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو " آمنة " فى دعاء الكروان كنتى هتنتقمى من سيدك بدس السُم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا " أحمد مظهر " كان فتى أحلامك ولا يونكن تسمميه ؟
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عايزة تكونى " صباح " اللى بتجيب أجل " الرجل الثانى " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا مستحيل تبيعى " رشدى أباظة " بــ " صلاح ذو الفقار " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


انا حابه اللعب معاكم[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كان الدور الل جاى على دونا *​




ومن الخوف الدنيا وقف هنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

